# Starkes schwitzen - kühle aus.



## PuMod (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

ich bin ein Schwitzer. Nein, kein Schweizer, sondern ein Schwitzer. 

Ich kann nichts dagegen machen, aber ich öle einfach mehr wie die anderen dicken Kinder. Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem:

Ich fahre jeden Tag mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit. Und morgens ist es Arschkalt. Und wenn ich schwitze und mit der kalte Gegenwind entgegenbläst kühle ich aus. Trotz Softshell. 
Noch extremer ist es, wenn ich, wie am Wochenende mal 40km oder so durch die Gegend düse. Insbesondere die Arme und der Oberkörper werden sehr schnell kalt - und die Jacke - von innen superfeucht. 

Ich habe nur ein Fahrradshirt (Funktionswäsche) an, darüber nur noch eine lange Radhose (so ne enge Pellwurst) mit Trägern drüber. Die Hose ist bequem und an den Beinen ist alles Tutti. Mir wäre nicht kalt wenn ich obenrum von innen nicht so nass werden würde. Aber ich brauche eine Jacke bei diesen Temperaturen. 

Momentan trage ich diese:
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradjacke-7-mit-membran-id_8217863.html
und bin eigentlich soweit zufrieden. Lüftungschlitze unter den Ärmeln, 4 Taschen am Rücken, davon eine mit RV, schön dünn und weich innen (aber nicht zu warm), RV auch an den Ärmel... 

...nur selbst mit geöffneten RV's unter den Achseln bekomme ich die Brühe nicht raus. Außerdem hält die Jacke nur ca. 15 Minuten dem Siegerländer Regen stand. Dann ist auch da "Schicht". 

Zwiebeltechnisch könnte ich ja noch aufrüsten, aber dann ist es ja innen noch wärmer! 

Hat mal jemand für mich eine Empfehlung was ich am besten für eine Jacke tragen soll?

Gruß
der sich auf der Suche befindende
PuMod


----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2012)

Was du brauchst ist maximaler Feuchtigkeitstransport, also kannst du alles was mit Membranen und wasserdicht zu tun hat komplett vergessen. Ich würde versuchen eine Weste mit winddichter Front und sonst nur Mesh oder sehr dünnen fleece als oberste Schicht anzuziehen und drunter je nach Temperatur mehrere dünne, leichte Schichten die die Feuchtigkeit gut durch lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duk3 (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Trick bei mir ist, nicht zu viel anziehen. Anstatt die dicke Softshell nur eine dünne Windjacke und vlt. ein shirt weniger.
Am anfang ist e vielleicht ein wenig frisch, aber wenn man warmgeradelt ist es nicht zu warm und man schwitzt nicht so stark.
Und die Windjacke schützt gegens auskühlen vom Fahrtwind.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

@ PuMod

du hast nicht zufällig einen rucksack auf dem rücken, wenn du zur abreit radelst?

falls es so sein sollte, dann kannst du dir die tollste funktionskleidung kaufen. hilft nichts!
jeder rucksack liegt irgendwo am rücken an. so kann keine luftzirkulation mehr stattfinden und die wärme staut sich.


----------



## potsdamradler (16. Oktober 2012)

Salbei soll gegen übermäßiges Schwitzen gut sein. Das wächst auch im Winter.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salbei


----------



## PuMod (16. Oktober 2012)

Ui. Das sind aber viele Antworten! Danke! 



Eike. schrieb:


> Was du brauchst ist maximaler Feuchtigkeitstransport, also kannst du alles was mit Membranen und wasserdicht zu tun hat komplett vergessen. Ich würde versuchen eine Weste mit winddichter Front und sonst nur Mesh oder sehr dünnen fleece als oberste Schicht anzuziehen und drunter je nach Temperatur mehrere dünne, leichte Schichten die die Feuchtigkeit gut durch lassen.



Westen hab ich. Aber dann ist es an den Armen zu kalt. Vielleicht versuche ich mal ein dünnes Fleece mit den Westen zu kombinieren... Versuch macht kluch. Viele Schichten bekomm ich hin. Auch mal testen. 



Duk3 schrieb:


> [...] Anstatt die dicke Softshell nur eine dünne Windjacke und vlt. ein shirt weniger.
> Am anfang ist e vielleicht ein wenig frisch, aber wenn man warmgeradelt ist es nicht zu warm und man schwitzt nicht so stark.
> Und die Windjacke schützt gegens auskühlen vom Fahrtwind.



Ich kann kein Shirt weniger anziehen, hab ja nur eins an 
Hast du mal ein Link zu so einer dünnen, langärmligen Windjacke. Muss kein Gore oder Sympathex sein und 500EUR mag ich da auch nicht ausgegben. Dann lieber leiden 



k_star schrieb:


> @ PuMod
> 
> du hast nicht zufällig einen rucksack auf dem rücken, wenn du zur abreit radelst?falls es so sein sollte, dann kannst du dir die tollste funktionskleidung kaufen. hilft nichts! jeder rucksack liegt irgendwo am rücken an. so kann keine luftzirkulation mehr stattfinden und die wärme staut sich.



Ist schon klar. Sicherlich hab ich einen Rucksack. Irgendwo muss ja das ganze Zeug rein. Aber auf den längeren Touren habe ich keinen dabei, da stopfe ich alles in die Trikottaschen. Und trotzdem kühle ich dann aus. Ich muss ja auch keine super Gore Jacke haben. Einfach nur was, was funzt. 

Der Rücken ist auch nicht das Problem (trotz Rucksack) Solange der drauf ist, ist es wenigstens warm . Vielmehr machen die Arme und der Oberkörper stress. Ich mags halt nicht wenn es kalt ist. 



potsdamradler schrieb:


> Salbei soll gegen übermäßiges Schwitzen gut sein. Das wächst auch im Winter.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salbei



Schon probiert. Hab auch Zinktabletten genommen. Kein Resultat. Sweatosan. Kein Resulat. Aluminiumhydrochlorid präparate in div. Konzentrationen. Kein Resultat. Ich kanns halt einfach nicht ändern. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich unter den Armen superstark schwitze. Neee. Am ganzen Körper geht die Luzi ab. 


Momentan neige ich dazu ein dünnes Fleece mit einer dünnen, Winddichten Jacke zu kombinieren. Evtl. noch ein Funktionsshirt direkt auf die Haut. Hört sich schlüssig an. 

Danke nochmal. Super Tipps von allen! 
PuMod


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

von welchen tempraturen reden wir hier eigentlich, dass du eine softshelljacke anziehst?


----------



## MCTryal (16. Oktober 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Salbei soll gegen übermäßiges Schwitzen gut sein. Das wächst auch im Winter.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salbei



Ein wirklich interessanter Tip, das wusste ich auch noch nicht. Da mir die Problematik nicht unvertraut ist, kann ich wie Duk3 Funktionsshirt und Windstopperjacke empfehlen. Bei derzeitigen Temperaturen auch schon früh Morgens ausreichend. Ich nutze ein Radshirt meiner Wahl und eine Vaude Dundee.

Grüsse


----------



## MisterCool (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch Schwitzer.
Ich habe ein Netzunterhemd/wäsche entdeckt. Ich schwitze dadurch nicht weniger, aber das Netz hält die feuchte Schicht dadrüber fern vom Körper und die Luft in den Netzlöchern sorgt für Wärmeisolation. Also sowohl bei Hitze als auch bei kühlen Tagen fühle ich mich damit wesentlich besser

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/dynamics/dynamics-netzunterhemd-weiss.html,a22851

Ich fahre nicht mehr ohne!


----------



## Jocki (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich schwitze auch stark und kenne das Problem. Deine Jacke hat wie schon von Eike erwähnt eine winddichte Membran verbaut. Das ist nix anderes wie eine Plastikfolie mit winzigen Löchern drin durch die ein bischen Luft zirkulieren kann. Dein Schweiß kondensiert innen an der Plastikschicht. Da außen an der Jacke Umgebungstemperatur herrscht wird diese an die Feuchtigkeit in der Jacke weitergeleitet, was einen starken Kühleffekt bewirkt.

Ich nutze am liebsten winddicht gewebte Jacken. Da kann der Schweiß großflächig abdampfen ohne übermäßig zu kühlen.

Wenn man sich Füße, Hände und Kopf warm hält, kann man sich meist eine Lage am Körper sparen und schwitzt weniger.

Mein Arbeitswegoutfit sieht  von unten nach oben momentan so aus:

 Sealskinz Socken in großzügig sitzenden Bikeschuhen

Knielinge, dünne Sommerträgerthigts, darüber Shorts

Merinokurzarmtrikot, Armlinge, Langfingerhandschuhe,dicht gewebte Windjacke.

Buff um den Hals
Buff auf dem Kopf + Helm


----------



## PuMod (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> von welchen tempraturen reden wir hier eigentlich, dass du eine softshelljacke anziehst?



Also heute morgen hatten wir Bodenfrost. Brrr. Die Kollegen mussten Kratzen. Mein Tacho sagt, die Luft hatte 3°C.



MisterCool schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Netzunterhemd/wäsche entdeckt. [...]
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/dynamics/dynamics-netzunterhemd-weiss.html,a22851[...]



Wird getestet. Danke! 



Jocki schrieb:


> Die Jacke hat [...] eine winddichte Membran verbaut. Das ist nix anderes wie eine Plastikfolie mit winzigen Löchern drin durch die ein bischen Luft zirkulieren kann. Dein Schweiß kondensiert innen an der Plastikschicht. Da außen an der Jacke Umgebungstemperatur herrscht wird diese an die Feuchtigkeit in der Jacke weitergeleitet, was einen starken Kühleffekt bewirkt.
> 
> Ich nutze am liebsten winddicht gewebte Jacken. Da kann der Schweiß großflächig abdampfen ohne übermäßig zu kühlen.[...]



Also mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, das meine Softshell Jacke zu dicht und zu dick ist. Und deine Erklärung trifft den Nagel auf den Kopp! Gibste mir bitte mal ein Link zu einer "winddicht gewebten" Jacke? 

Hach! Bin ganz froh das ich damit nicht alleine leben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (16. Oktober 2012)

Meine Jacke mit dem besten Stoff hinsichtlich Winddichte bei gleichzeitiger Atmungsaktivität http://www.skinfit.eu/de/de/products/07612.html
Hält allerdings keinerlei Feuchtigkeit ab.


----------



## potsdamradler (16. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## PuMod (16. Oktober 2012)

Jocki schrieb:


> Meine Jacke mit dem besten Stoff hinsichtlich Winddichte bei gleichzeitiger Atmungsaktivität http://www.skinfit.eu/de/de/products/07612.html
> Hält allerdings keinerlei Feuchtigkeit ab.



Für Regen hab ich noch ne quitschegrüne Plastiktüte mit Armen dran. Wenns aufhört zu trätschen, ziehe ich die eben aus. Und muss dann wohl oder übel erst wieder abtrocknen  Ich schau mir die Jacke mal an - Danke! 



potsdamradler schrieb:


> Probier doch mal Zeitung: ein paar Seiten leicht angeknüllt unter die Jacke im Brust/Bauchbereich gestopft  Haben die Tour de France gemacht  u.a.



Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? 
Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass ich mit Zeitung vorm Pansen auf der Arbeit aufschlage...


----------



## christoph86 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab irgendwann mal eine Shimano Accu 3d Windstopper Jacke bei Amazon fÃ¼r 60â¬ geschossen. Vorne winddicht, hinten kann der Dampf raus, ich liebe dieses Teil.

http://www.bike24.net/p122179.html


----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Oktober 2012)

ich schwitze auch unheimlich viel; ich habe im Schrank mittlerweile 6 trikots hängen- die kann ich eigentlich nur anziehen, wenn die Außentemperatur so hoch ist, dass ich auch bei Tempo nicht auskühle; die Dinger sind nämlich nach dem ersten Anstieg idR klatschnass.

Gute Erfahrung hab ich dieses Jahr mit dem Energizer Shirt von XBionic gemacht. Das hatte ich über Stunden bei Temepraturbereichen von 22° - 34° an; ist am Anfang etwas warm, funktioniert aber richtig gut, wenn der Körper dann mal arbeitet. Nur leider bringt mir das momentan unter meiner dünnen Northface Softshell gar nichts - da wird auch das klatschnass. 
Ich dachte bisher immer, softshell wäre DAS material to go for, aber sowohl in der TNF sowie in der Gore Softshell ist mir meistens entweder zu warm oder ich friere richtig. Meine Vaude Windjacke ist ansich nicht schlecht, aber da darf das Hemd drunter auch nicht wirklich nass sein.

Ich nehme an, viele von euch fahren erst mal mit einer Schicht weniger los und verlassen sich auf die steigende Körperwärme bei entsprechender Bewegung? Ich friere da bei Fahrtwind eigentlich permanent. Für mich ist das ganze Kleidungsdrama wirklich zum Problem geworden (Erkältung usw.). Ich bräuchte eine Windjacke, die den Schweiß regelrecht abpumpt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Mir geht es genauso! 

Wenn ich erstmal richtig geschwitzt habe, darf ich nicht lange stehen bleiben. 
Gegenwind stellt das gleiche Problem dar.
Ruckzuck friere ich...   Erkältung vorprogrammiert!
Stecke gerade wieder mittendrin! 

Unterhemden trage ich z. Zt. von CRAFT (Zero) und von Fuse (glaube "Megalight" !?).
Also das Fuse kann ich so oder so empfehlen. Sommer, Winter,...  
In den Bergen habe ich es manchmal 2 Tage hintereinander an - da riecht nichts, das schmiegt sich so super an und ich könnte es jeden Tag tragen.
Bequemer wie jedes andere Shirt.
Als Jacke verwende ich Softshell (von Rearl Izumi, 2x Vaude) und eine Windstopperjacke von Gore. Die Win- und Regenjacken gar nicht aufgezählt..
Wann der passende Zeitpunkt, bzw. die richtige Temp. für welche Jacke ist, das bin ich auch nach 10Jahren Winterbiken noch am ausprobieren.... 



Abwarten bis die Winter-Vereinsklamotten ankommen (von Maisch).
Die Sommerklamotten finde ich besser wie meine Assos-Hose oder Gore-Oberteile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuMod (17. Oktober 2012)

christoph86 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwann mal eine Shimano Accu 3d Windstopper Jacke bei Amazon für 60 geschossen. Vorne winddicht, hinten kann der Dampf raus, ich liebe dieses Teil.http://www.bike24.net/p122179.html



Habe ich mir angeschaut - danke! 



wholeStepDown schrieb:


> [...]Ich dachte bisher immer, softshell wäre DAS material to go for, aber sowohl in der TNF sowie in der Gore Softshell ist mir meistens entweder zu warm oder ich friere richtig. Meine Vaude Windjacke ist ansich nicht schlecht, aber da darf das Hemd drunter auch nicht wirklich nass sein.
> 
> Ich nehme an, viele von euch fahren erst mal mit einer Schicht weniger los und verlassen sich auf die steigende Körperwärme bei entsprechender Bewegung? Ich friere da bei Fahrtwind eigentlich permanent. Für mich ist das ganze Kleidungsdrama wirklich zum Problem geworden (Erkältung usw.). Ich bräuchte eine Windjacke, die den Schweiß regelrecht abpumpt



Mir geht es genauso. Ich glaube, ich werde mal das Ding von Skinfit probieren. Vielleicht ist das ja was.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Oktober 2012)

ich hab das selbe problem nach 10 min alles klatsch nas ich schaue das ich ne winddichte jacke (plastiksack) drüber anhabe dan hält sich das problem mit dem auskühlen in grenzen.

den nas bin ich sowieso dan soll wenigstens kein fahrtwind an die nasse haut


----------



## brcrew (17. Oktober 2012)

ich schwitze auch recht aktiv und habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass das funktionsshirt (also unterste schicht) eine wichtige rolle spielt. dieses sollte richtig eng anliegen.. alles andere transportiert den schweiss schlechter nach aussen und so kühlt man eben aus. habe die tage ein etwas weiteres funktionsshirt angehabt (auch unter softshell) und sofort bemerkt, dass es unangenehm wurde und der körper eben recht schnell auskühlte..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Jup!   Das muss wie ´ne zweite Haut sitzen...


----------



## Flatbogard (17. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,
da ich auch stark Schwitze, bin ich irgendwann bei folgender Kombi gelandet:

http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...he/craft-keep-warm-crewneck-1900319-2622.html

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/05971/SubProducts/059712005500

Ich hatte vorher auch eine preiswert Softshell-Jacke die aus dem Hause Subtropisch kam.

LG,

Frank


----------



## 122kg (17. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Fahrradshirt (Funktionswäsche) an, darüber nur noch eine lange Radhose (so ne enge Pellwurst) mit Trägern drüber.
> PuMod



Überm Trikot noch eine Hose?!  So kann das nix werden. Nimm ein hochwertiges Layer 1 Product. Zb Craft zero extreme, dann ist dein Problem gelöst.


----------



## moxrox (17. Oktober 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Gute Erfahrung hab ich dieses Jahr mit dem Energizer Shirt von XBionic gemacht.



Du brauchst nicht soviel Geld ausgeben für die unteren Lagen, wichtig ist dass die Stoffe eine Art Wabengewebe haben und aus synthetischem material sind. Hier werden oft von bestimmten Marken Mondpreise verlangt


----------



## PuMod (17. Oktober 2012)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/05971/SubProducts/059712005500
> 
> Ich hatte vorher auch eine preiswert Softshell-Jacke die aus dem Hause Subtropisch kam.



Gibt es unterschiede zwischen der subtropischen Jacke und dieser? Beschreib bitte mal! Vielleicht muss ich ja nicht bei Skinsoft einkaufen.... 



herbert2010 schrieb:


> ich hab das selbe problem nach 10 min alles klatsch nas ich schaue das ich ne winddichte jacke (plastiksack) drüber anhabe dan hält sich das problem mit dem auskühlen in grenzen



Also das muss doch auch besser gehen. Anscheinend scheinen wir ja nicht alleine das Problem zu haben das wir viel schwitzen. Hier ist doch schon echt viel an Ideen im Thread dabei!!!



122kg schrieb:


> Überm Trikot noch eine Hose?!  So kann das nix werden.



Klar. Die Träger sind unangenehm, so direkt auf der Haut. Dann doch lieber ein Funktionsshirt drunter. 



brcrew schrieb:


> [...] habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass das funktionsshirt (also unterste schicht) eine wichtige rolle spielt. dieses sollte richtig eng anliegen.. [...]



Jupp! Danke. Also am besten noch ne enge Funktionspelle direkt auf die Haut. 



moxrox schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht soviel Geld ausgeben für die unteren Lagen, wichtig ist dass die Stoffe eine Art Wabengewebe haben und aus synthetischem material sind. [...]



Danke! Werde mich umschauen! 



Ich werde jetzt nun folgendes machen:

1. 
Zuallererst werde ich mir ne dünne Wabenpelle als 1st Layer kaufen. 

2. 
Darüber dann die Träger der Hose

3. Dann ein dünnes Fahrradtrikot (ich hab so Dinger von Decathlon, finde ich recht beqem). Kurzarm oder Langarm. Je nach Witterung.

4. Nun entweder eine meiner Westen oder eine neue Jacke drüber. Ich denke, ich muss mal bei Skinsoft investieren. 

5. Wenns regnet, ziehe ich, wie herbert2010 die Plastiktüte an. Die ganze Zeit möchte ich das aber definitv nicht. Nach dem Schutt ziehe ich sie aus und möchte wieder abtrocknen.

Ich denke, so sollte ich für viele Eventualitäten gewappnet sein. 

Gruß
PuMod


----------



## RadonRace (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin auch noch am experimentieren wegen der richtigen Kleidung.....
Heute Morgen (8 Grad) hatte ich ein Langarm Funktionsshirt von Odlo an.
Darüber das Langärmlige Fahrradtrikot von Aldi, das es vor einigen Wochen gab.
Und darüber die Decathlon Windstopper Weste die uch jedem empfehlen kann!!!!!
Temperaturen waren perfekt und geschwitzt habe ich kaum, geschweige denn gefroren....
Ich komm zu dem entSchluss -> weniger ist manchmal mehr.....
  @Flatbogard

Die Vaude Jacke sieht echt interessant aus, könntest Du darüber ein paar mehr Worte verlieren?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> da ich auch stark Schwitze, bin ich irgendwann bei folgender Kombi gelandet:
> 
> http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...he/craft-keep-warm-crewneck-1900319-2622.html
> ...




Habe die gleiche Kombi! Alternativ das "Zero" von Craft.  

Ist auch meine beste Kombi. 

Trotzdem habe ich auch die oben genanntenn Probs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (17. Oktober 2012)

Merinowolle wäre noch eine Alternative vor allem bei Minustemperaturen im Winter, aber für diejenigen die besonders stark schwitzen sind synthetische Stoffe wohl besser da diese selber auch schneller trocknen.


----------



## PuMod (18. Oktober 2012)

moxrox schrieb:


> Merinowolle wäre noch eine Alternative vor allem bei Minustemperaturen im Winter, aber für diejenigen die besonders stark schwitzen sind synthetische Stoffe wohl besser da diese selber auch schneller trocknen.



Ich habe Skiunterwäsche aus Merino. Sie saugt definitv zu viel und trocknet, wie du schon gesagt hast, zu langsam ab. Schon probiert!



Heute morgen hab ich folgendes getestet:

Langarmshirt 
Hose
Weste
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Buff-Multifunktionstuch-Polar-72x24cm-40002/dp/B000PCRKDI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1350541643&sr=8-6"]Buff[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Roeckl-Romagna-Fahrrad-Handschuhe-schwarz/dp/B002RKH4WS/ref=sr_1_32?ie=UTF8&qid=1350541728&sr=8-32"]Handschuhe [/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Scott-Heather-Winter-Fahrrad-schwarz/dp/B004D8MGXE/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1350541807&sr=1-1"]Schuhe[/ame]

Rucksack

hat echt gute geklappt. Der Rücken ein bisschen feucht (durch den Rucksack), aber der Rest war super! Habe auch nicht gefroren. War aber auch wärmer draußen 

So langsam finde ich mich zurecht. Selbst wenn es nicht DIE Lösung für mich gibt, dann bin jetzt in der Lage meinen Klamottenkauf sinnvoller angehen zu lassen. Danke nochmal an alle.

PuMod


----------



## wholeStepDown (18. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube, die zero extreme reihe von craft heißt mittlerweile "be active extreme"; ich habe davon seit 2 wochen ein kurzarm shirt und ein langarm shirt mit hohem kragen (turtle neck). 
Ich hatte craft extra angeschrieben und die haben mir dazu geraten, bei starker anstrengung/schwitzen auf jeden fall zur be active reihe und nicht zur "keep warm" reihe zu greifen. 
Die beiden shirts sind zwar angenehm zu tragen, aber solo (soll's auch welche geben, die das so tragen) ohne windstopper darüber noGo. Das Xbionic ist vom Material her deutlich schwerer und nicht zo winddurchlässig wie die craft shirts- und ja, der preis der xbionic sachen ist derbe.
Die Vaude Posta schaut interessant aus- aber langsam trau ich den softshell nicht mehr so wirklich.


----------



## BderBiker (18. Oktober 2012)

Servus,
ich bin auch ein starker Schwitzer.

Meine Erfahrungen dazu:
- Gore-Tex, Softshell u.a. Membranzeugs funktioniert nicht bei starken Schwitzern
- Merinowolle finde ich auch nass noch einigermassen angenehm (besser als Plastik)
- frühzeitig nach dem losfahren, wenn man sich erwärmt hat, die Jacke ausziehen (frieren tu ich nicht schnell, solange ich noch trocken bin)
- Touren kurz halten. Im Winter gehen einfach nicht mehr als 1,5h ohne umziehen. Ist bei Skitouren ein noch viel größeres Problem.
- mein Geheimtipp: über dem Funktionsshirt ein "Baumwoll-Opfer" anziehen. Das nimmt die Feuchtigkeit auf und das Funktionsshirt kann die Haut gut trocken halten. Funktioniert natürlich auch nur für 1h oder so. Für den Weg in die Arbeit müsste das gut klappen.

BderBiker


----------



## PuMod (18. Oktober 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich glaube, die zero extreme reihe von craft heißt mittlerweile "be active extreme"; ich habe davon seit 2 wochen ein kurzarm shirt und ein langarm shirt mit hohem kragen (turtle neck). [...]



Hab ich mir gerade mal angeschaut. Die Turtle-Neck sachen gefallen mir wirklich gut. Da könnte man ja glatt auf den Buff verzichten. Super wäre ein Tanktop mit Turtle Neck. Hab aber keins gefunden. 



BderBiker schrieb:


> [...]
> - Gore-Tex, Softshell u.a. Membranzeugs funktioniert nicht bei starken Schwitzern
> - Merinowolle finde ich auch nass noch einigermassen angenehm (besser als Plastik)
> - frühzeitig nach dem losfahren, wenn man sich erwärmt hat, die Jacke ausziehen (frieren tu ich nicht schnell, solange ich noch trocken bin)
> ...



Ich bin auch so langsam weg von dem Membranzeugs. Obwohl eine meiner Hosen eine hat und das ist, zumindest an den Beinen, recht angenehm. 
Die Jacke kann man aber nur dann ausziehen, wenn diese ein angenehms Packmaß hat. Mein Softshell ist einfach zusammengereollt zu dick, dass ich es noch in die Trikottasche packen könnte. 
Das mit dem Opfershirt (muahhaaa: er hat "Opfer" gesagt ) werde ich mal am We testen, da steht die nächste, längere Tour an. So eine, bei der man eher die Höhenmeter zählt... Da zählts! 

PuMod


----------



## BderBiker (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PuMod,
na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob dir das "Opfermodell" taugt.
Ist aber wie gesagt eigentlich nur für kurze Touren geeignet.
Naja, es sei denn du nimmst pro h ein T-shit mit ;-)
Bderbiker


----------



## Flatbogard (18. Oktober 2012)

Also zu meiner Vaude Jacke,
sie liegt auf keinen Fall eng an. Über dem Craft Funktionshemd trage ich auch eine enge Pelle mit Hosenträgern. Die Hose und die erste Lage auf der Haut ist natürlich nach der Fahrt stark feucht. Diese Feuchtigkeit überträgt sich aber nicht auf die Innenhaut der Jacke so das also kein Gefühl der Kälte auf der Haut einstellt. Man stelle sich ein nasses T-Shirt im Sommer vor das auf der Haut klebt. Und so ist es genau nicht. Also ich bin ganz zufrieden, selbst bei um die 0°C.

Frank


----------



## vitaminc (18. Oktober 2012)

Vernünftiger Baselayer macht schonmal viel aus, egal ob der von Odlo, Craft, Falke oder was auch immer ist. Da muss man einfach probieren.

Ein Polyester-Shirt als Midlayer, Kurz oder Langarm, je nach Empfindlichkeit und Witterung. Ich verwende da keine klassische Radklamotte, sondern mal was vom Tennis, Ski oder nem anderen Sport.

Bei der Jacke scheiden sich die Geister, die einen nehmen lieber nen klassischen Windstopper (Membran), und andere ne Softshell die Atmungsaktiv und demnach auch nur wind und wasserabweisend ist.

Die meisten Radjacken sind jedoch klassische Windstopper (meist Gore), daher würde ich auch hier mal über den Rad-Bekleidungs-Tellerand schauen. D.h. Patagonia, Bergans, Norröna, Arc'teryx, Haglöfs, usw. sind empfehlenswerte Marken. 

Ich arbeite lieber mit Schichten als mir ne Jacke anzuziehen die winddicht ist, ein Innenflies besitzt und generell meistens viel zu warm ist. 

Kopf, Füsse und Hände versuche im Winter so weit es mir möglich ist warm zu halten. Kopf und Hände gelingt meistens immer, Füsse kann durchaus mal problematisch werden, aber ich bin auf Flats umgestiegen und kann daher auch im Winter nun auf anständiges Schuhwerk zurückgreifen.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Oktober 2012)

Also zum Warmhalten (und was die Feuchtigkeit vom körper weg transportiert) habe ich gute erfahrung mit "Kwark-Polartec" gemacht,  was viel für Kajak Sport angeboten wird.
Achtung muss beim kauf auf die Nähte gelegt werden da nicht viele anbieter diese Polartec-Stretch nähte richtig gut nähen können. Polartec ist super leicht angenehm zu tragen und super atmungsaktiv.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erich17 (18. Oktober 2012)

Fakt ist eines- egal welcher Stoff irgendwann nass ist - ist er nass !!! Der kann Transportfähigkeit haben wie er will, wenn er nass ist kann er nichts mehr transportieren. Man kühlt dann, wenn man nicht mehr schwitzt aus und das nasse Hemd kühlt dann zusätzlich so stark, dass es einen friert. 

Das heisst, die allererste Schicht sollte nur dazu dienen den Schweiss so schnell als möglich weg zu transpotieren und an die 2 Schicht abgeben.
Liegt die erste Schicht völlig geschlossen klatscheng auf der Haut kann sich keine wärmende Luftschicht zwischen 1. und 2. Lage bilden. 
Daher sollte die erste Schicht in Wabenstruktur oder Karostruktur sein, weil sich hier grössere wärmende Luftpolster bilden können. (z.B.Falke hat ein sehr gutes). Im Winter kann man dann als Wärmeisolationsschicht (2.Schicht) Merinowolle nehmen. Hier ist z.B. Othovox  http://www.ortovox.de/merino  ein absoluter Spezialist.

Ich trage z.b. Kompressionsshirts aussschliesslich im Sommer - eben weil man bereits nach 2 Minuten stehen beginnt auszukühlen. Mit der o.g. Methode friere ich so gut wie nie im Spätherbst und Winter.

Probiert es aus - ihr werdet sehen - klatschenge Sachen sind nichts für diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## wholeStepDown (18. Oktober 2012)

wenn die erste schicht nicht anliegen soll, dürfen es aber die anderen auch nicht? ansonsten komprimiert der 2te oder 3te layer den ersten derart, dass dieser auch wieder überall anliegt. Ich frage mich, wie das beispeilsweise bei 3 schichten zu machen ist? alles 2 nr größer kaufen? oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden`?


----------



## Tesla71 (19. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin auch noch am experimentieren wegen der richtigen Kleidung.....
> Heute Morgen (8 Grad) hatte ich ein Langarm Funktionsshirt von Odlo an.
> ...



Huargh, wenn ich jetzt schon mit Langarm unterwegs wäre, würde ich kaputtgehen!
Diese Woche zweimal bei recht schattigen 3-8 Grad zur Arbeit gefahren. Mit Tanktop-Funktionshsirt, kurzem Tennishemd und einer superdünnen Windjacke von PI. 
Funktionsshirt ist auf der Arbeit (14 km, ca. 35 min) durch, Tennishemd hauptsächlich am Rücken wegen des Rucksacks nass. 
Die Windjacke ist angedampft. 

Kurz auf links gedreht und aufgehängt, dann ist sie sofort wieder trocken. 

Sowohl Tennishemd als auch Windjacke sitzen recht locker, da ich nicht gerne knallenge Klamotten trage.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Oktober 2012)

> Sowohl Tennishemd als auch Windjacke sitzen recht locker, da ich nicht gerne knallenge Klamotten trage.



Ich mag diesen Klebeeffekt auch nicht, daher bevorzuge ich auch eher lockere Kleidung.

Wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist, halte ich mich auch an "Weniger ist mehr". Bergauf ruhig auch mit offener Jacke oder sogar ohne. Wechselklamotten immer dabei haben. Bergab kalte Regionen am Körper unbedingt schützen oder eben die nasskalten Sachen durch trockene Kleidung tauschen. 

Wenn ich zu Hause losfahre dann frier ich oft erstmal, nach 5-10min ist mir meist schon warm.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Oktober 2012)

kunststoffshirt drunter und windshirt drüber.
wenn es kalt ist kommt bei mir 100gramm fleece oder 200er drunter je nach temperatur situation.

ich schwitze im grunde auch schnell darum kommen für mich alle arten von membranjacken nicht in frage.

seit längerem benutzt ich nur noch das decathlon windshirt.
http://www.decathlon.de/jacke-protect-pocket-essential-id_8184391.html

dieses windshirt ist meinem alten" tune federkleid" deutlich überlegen.

PS: ein bekannter von mir fährt auch täglich bei jedem wetter zur arbeit und hat mir nen tipp gegeben den ich diesen winter ausprobieren werde.

er meinte das er skiunterwäsche verwendet und somit auf die zwischenlage die ich verwende verzichten kann.
also er verwendet bis ca 5-0° morgends nur sowas http://www.decathlon.de/skiunterwasche-simple-warm-id_8227811.html + windshirt, da es unterwäsche+leichter fleecepulli in einem kleidungsstück ist.


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich verwende ja Odlo Skiunterwäsche seit eh und je, egal für welchen Sport. Diese Decathlon-Sachen sind richtig preisgünstig, können die mit den Markensachen tatsächlich mithalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe schon unsummen in die Werbeversprechen der Funktionsbekelidungsindustrie gesteckt. Fazit: Alles leere Gerede. Wer's nicht glaubt; einfach mal das Kleidungsstueck seiner Wahl kurz in der Badewanne traenken, so dass man es danach bequem ausringen kann (das entspricht in etwa dem Zustand meiner Kleidung nach einiger Zeit) und dann aufs Rad damit.
Das einzige, was mir hilft, ist regelmaessig shirt wechselt (aller 45min) und darueber eine wirklich winddichte Jacke. Damit bin ich zwar nach wie vor nass, kuehle aber wenigstens nicht aus.


----------



## Rockwood (20. Oktober 2012)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mir hilft, ist regelmaessig shirt wechselt (aller 45min) und darueber eine wirklich winddichte Jacke. Damit bin ich zwar nach wie vor nass, kuehle aber wenigstens nicht aus.


Mache ich ähnlich, wobei ich meist noch    die Handschuhe und das Kopftuch  wechsle. Wie manche Zeitgenossen mit diesen Plastejacken fahren können ist mir ein Rätsel.




Sent from Apollo to Houston Space Center


----------



## killercouch (20. Oktober 2012)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich habe schon unsummen in die Werbeversprechen der Funktionsbekelidungsindustrie gesteckt. Fazit: Alles leere Gerede. Wer's nicht glaubt; einfach mal das Kleidungsstueck seiner Wahl kurz in der Badewanne traenken, so dass man es danach bequem ausringen kann (das entspricht in etwa dem Zustand meiner Kleidung nach einiger Zeit) und dann aufs Rad damit.
> Das einzige, was mir hilft, ist regelmaessig shirt wechselt (aller 45min) und darueber eine wirklich winddichte Jacke. Damit bin ich zwar nach wie vor nass, kuehle aber wenigstens nicht aus.



Gegenprobe: Tauche mal ein normales T-Shirt und ein Synthetik-Funktions-Unterhemd (muss kein teures sein, eins von Lidl für 10 Euro tuts genaus gut) in die Wanne, wringe beide aus und häng sie auf! Was ist viel, viel früher trocken? 

Nur eine winddichte Jacke über klitschnassem Baumwollshirt hindert auch nicht am Auskühlen, ergo: die Suppe muss vom Körper weg und das können nun mal Funktionsshirts besser als die Baumwollshirts!

Gehöre auch zu den Gerne-viel-und-oft-Schwitzern und habe somit auch meine Erfahrungen mit diesem ganzen Klamotten-Rummel.
Obwohl ich mittlerweile ganz gut zurechtkomme (aber noch lange nicht perfekt), suche ich auch immer noch nach dem Heiligen Gral der schwitzenden Radler.
Für die 1. Schicht nehm ich nur noch pellenge Funktionshirts, je nach Witterung ärmellos, kurz- oder langärmelig. Dadrüber dann noch eine dünne Windjacke oder -weste, das langt mir dann bis in die Minusgrade rein... Für Regen hab ich dann noch die Regenjacke dabei und wenns mich kältemäßig überrascht, dann dient die zur Not noch als 3. Lage.
Untenrum fahr ich ziemlich lange noch mit kurzen Sommerhosen rum, eigentlich wechsle ich erst bei Temperaturen knapp über 0 auf lange Hosen. Den Knien zuliebe hab ich mir für den Übergang jetzt aber mal ein paar Knielinge bestellt, mal schauen.

Ich finde das Jackenkonzept vorne winddicht und hinten Netz eigentlich ziemlich schlüssig, meine Windstopper-Weste ist so aufgebaut und das funktioniert m.E. ziemlich gut. Daher hab ich mich über den Tip von @christoph86 gefreut und mir gleich mal so eine Shimano Accu 3D Jacke bestellt...

@TE: Scheinst ja ein heißes Eisen mit diesem Thread angepackt zu haben, lese auf jeden Fall gerne mit und freu mich auf weitere Tipps für die dicken schwitzenden Kinder...


----------



## MM76 (20. Oktober 2012)

Haltet Ihr wirklich nach 45min an und zieht Euch auch bei unter 0 Grad komplett aus, dann trockne Wäsche an und weiter? Ich glaube da wäre ich tot Da fahr ich lieber schwitzend - aber halt durchgängig - bis nach Hause und dann schön heiß duschen. Wobei ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen auch noch nie klatsch-nass durchgeschwitzt war.


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Oktober 2012)

killercouch schrieb:


> Gegenprobe: Tauche mal ein normales T-Shirt und ein Synthetik-Funktions-Unterhemd (muss kein teures sein, eins von Lidl für 10 Euro tuts genaus gut) in die Wanne, wringe beide aus und häng sie auf! Was ist viel, viel früher trocken?


Das Funktionsshirt natuerlich. Und was nuetzt mir das? Richtig, gar nichts, da es , so lange ich fahre, zu keinem Trockenvorgang kommt.



killercouch schrieb:


> Nur eine winddichte Jacke über klitschnassem Baumwollshirt hindert auch nicht am Auskühlen,


Erm, doch? Weniger Wind->weniger Verdunstung->weniger Verdunstungskaelte->weniger auskuehlen. Logo, oder?



killercouch schrieb:


> ergo: die Suppe muss vom Körper weg und das können nun mal Funktionsshirts besser als die Baumwollshirts!


 Ja, aber beide koennen es nicht gut genug, wenn man ausreichend schwitzt.



killercouch schrieb:


> Gehöre auch zu den Gerne-viel-und-oft-Schwitzern


 Das bezweiflich ich, deinen Aussagen zu folge.


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Oktober 2012)

MM76 schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen auch noch nie klatsch-nass durchgeschwitzt war.


Glueckwunsch. Allerdings bist da demnach im falschen Thread.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Oktober 2012)

das lernt man doch schon beim Bund was man anziehen muss.
im Winter beim marschieren die Regenjacke nur anziehen wenn es in strömen regnet.
sonst nur unterhemd, rolli und normales verteilt also FeldBluse. 

das geht immer, nur bloß nix was wasserdicht ist.
ich hab auch noch ein Shirt Zuhause welches nur vorne Winddicht ist, das geht auch gut.


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Oktober 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> das lernt man doch schon beim Bund was man anziehen muss.
> im Winter beim marschieren die Regenjacke nur anziehen wenn es in strömen regnet.
> sonst nur unterhemd, rolli und normales verteilt also FeldBluse.


Ja, hilft mir beim Wandern auch ganz toll. Hier geht's um Radfahren: lange, anstrengend, bergauf, auf zugigen Berghaengen und so.


----------



## Rockwood (20. Oktober 2012)

MM76 schrieb:


> Haltet Ihr wirklich nach 45min an und zieht Euch auch bei unter 0 Grad komplett aus, dann trockne Wäsche an und weiter? Ich glaube da wäre ich tot Da fahr ich lieber schwitzend - aber halt durchgängig - bis nach Hause und dann schön heiß duschen. Wobei ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen auch noch nie klatsch-nass durchgeschwitzt war.



Das ganze jetzt an den 45min. festzumachen wäre sicherlich übertrieben.
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mich oben am Berg umziehe, denn mit nassen Klamotten ist der Downhill recht ungemütlich. 
Vor allem kann man sich dadurch Erkältungen recht gut vom Leib halten.


Sent from Apollo to Houston Space Center


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2012)

> Das Funktionsshirt natuerlich. Und was nuetzt mir das? Richtig, gar  nichts, da es , so lange ich fahre, zu keinem Trockenvorgang kommt.



Der Körper ist warm, d.h. aus Feuchtigkeit entsteht Wasserdampf der dann schneller entweichen kann, insofern die Kleidung "atmen" kann. Baumwolle saugt sich so dermaßen mit Feuchtigkeit voll, dass es aussichtlos ist, dass Wasserdampf entstehen kann, und somit auch nix davon nach außen transportiert werden kann. Funktionskleidung ist seit Jahren bewährt und gesetzt und nicht einfach nur ein Marketing-Gag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Oktober 2012)

und wo ist da der Unterschied? es ging mir nicht um spazieren sondern marschieren.

mit 10kg aufm rücken in der Eifel ist für mich kaum nen Unterschied zum Radfahren.
ein ist der einzige Unterschied das man beim Rad auf langen Abfahrten nen Windschutz braucht, So schnell marschiere ich dman doch nicht


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Oktober 2012)

PS: beim Fussball nutze ich Body armour coldgear kompressions Klamotten. 
selbst bei -5Grad nur Shirt und Trikot drüber und gut ist.
das ist nach Training oder Spiel trocken wo ich früher in nassen baumwollshirts gefroren habe.


----------



## killercouch (20. Oktober 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Der Körper ist warm, d.h. aus Feuchtigkeit entsteht Wasserdampf der dann schneller entweichen kann, insofern die Kleidung "atmen" kann. Baumwolle saugt sich so dermaßen mit Feuchtigkeit voll, dass es aussichtlos ist, dass Wasserdampf entstehen kann, und somit auch nix davon nach außen transportiert werden kann. Funktionskleidung ist seit Jahren bewährt und gesetzt und nicht einfach nur ein Marketing-Gag.





So richtig krass ist mir das gute Funktionieren von Funktionswäsche nicht beim Radeln sondern bei ner ganz anderen Tätigkeit aufgefallen: Holz machen.
Ich hatte ein langes Funktionsunterhemd an drüber wegen Schmutz beim Sägen einen ollen, schlabrigen Wollpullover. Beim Arbeiten hab ich mindestens so geschwitzt wie beim Radeln und immer wenn ich bei Bewegungen den Wollpulli von innen berührt habe, hatte ich das Gefühl, da hat einer Wasser drübergeschüttet... Das U-Hemd hat also den Schweiß abtransportiert, der ist dann innen am Pullover kondesiert und obwohl der Pullover innen klatschnass war, hat das Shirt weiter Feuchtigkeit vom Körper ferngehalten...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Oktober 2012)

wie erkannt bringt die beste FunktionUnterwäsche nix wenn die Lage darüber den schweiß nicht weg bekommt.
wenn ich im Training über das Kompressionsshirt ein Baumwolle T-Shirt anziehe ist dieses nachher klatschnass und dann kühlt das mich aus. 
oder ne luftdichte Jacke, da staut sich auch die Feuchtigkeit und schon bin ich wieder patsch nass.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Oktober 2012)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich habe schon unsummen in die Werbeversprechen der Funktionsbekelidungsindustrie gesteckt. Fazit: Alles leere Gerede. Wer's nicht glaubt; einfach mal das Kleidungsstueck seiner Wahl kurz in der Badewanne traenken, so dass man es danach bequem ausringen kann (das entspricht in etwa dem Zustand meiner Kleidung nach einiger Zeit) und dann aufs Rad damit.


 
das hört sich bishen übertrieben an kommt mir vor?

ich laufe meist auch schnell heis und fange an zu schwitzen.

darum beutze ich ja rein funtionelle sachen die mir helfen, das hat nix mit werbung zu tun.

drunter immer kunststoff t-shirt, bei mir immer aus polyester(nicht polyamid), muss nix teures von marken sein ein teil von kik für 3 euro tuts auch, da polyester keine/wenig feuchtigkeit aufnimmt somit sofort wieder abgibt.

und drüber eher weniger als mehr das wichtigste is halt keine jacke mit membranen da man sonst bei egal welche unterwäsche in der eigenen suppe schwimmt.
 am besten sind für mich windjacken mit ner belüftung egal ob mit so löchern in den problemzohnen oder ner belüftung mit reisverschluss.
 da kann das wasser wirklich raus.

aso und wenn ich mal merke das ich doch zuviel feuchtigkeit produziere geh ich mal für paar minuten vom tempo runter, dann trocknet der überschuss während der fahrt bei mir weg.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Oktober 2012)

was auch wichtig ist ist das der First layer hauteng ist.


----------



## deranfänger (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bin auch davon betroffen, was mich diesbezüglich immer im Herbst/Winter davon abgehalten ins Geschäft zu fahren.
Was wird bei Nebel empfohlen, macht ca 30% meiner Strecke (ca 32km einfacher Weg) aus?


----------



## beutelfuchs (21. Oktober 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Der Körper ist warm, d.h. aus Feuchtigkeit entsteht Wasserdampf der dann schneller entweichen kann, insofern die Kleidung "atmen" kann. Baumwolle saugt sich so dermaßen mit Feuchtigkeit voll, dass es aussichtlos ist, dass Wasserdampf entstehen kann, und somit auch nix davon nach außen transportiert werden kann. Funktionskleidung ist seit Jahren bewährt und gesetzt und nicht einfach nur ein Marketing-Gag.



Nochmal: Wenn man nur genuegend viel schwitzt, ist es schlicht egal, wie schnell ein Gewebe trocknet, man ist einfach immer nass.
Im Gegenteil: Sorgt das Gewebe fuer schnellere Verdunstung, entsteht einfach mehr Kaelte 
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Verdunstungskälte
Daher die winddichte Oberschale + regelmaessiges umziehen, um auch als Vielschwitzer halbwegs warm zu bleiben.

Funktionsklamotten sind toll fuer Leute, die "normal viel" schwitzen, und durch die schnellere Verdunstung damit im Endeffekt halbwegs trocken bleiben. Die markigen Werbesprueche, dass damit jeder immer trocken bleibt, sind aber einfach falsch (um's so positiv wie moeglich auszudruecken).


----------



## MisterCool (21. Oktober 2012)

Das mit der Verdunstung und daraus resultierender Abkühlung stimmt. Aber es geht doch darum, über ein "Schichtenmodel" zuerst über die erste, am Körper anliegende Schicht die Feuchtigkeit an eine dadrüberliegende Schicht weiterzutransportieren. Und erst dort  (oder möglicherweise noch eine schicht weiter/dadrüber) findet die Verdunstung statt.
Also die erste Schicht hätte eine Doppelfunktion: Abtransport der Feuchtigkeit und Wärmeisollierung. Es ist wichtig dafür zu sorgen, dass die Verdunstung nicht an der Schicht passiert, die unisolliert am Körper anliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (21. Oktober 2012)

hab mir die posts durchgelesen. was mmn viel zu wenig rauskommt: einfach langsamer fahren. wenn ich körperlich in die vollen gehe, schwitz ich logischerweise mehr, als wenn ich es langsamer angehe.

zur bekleidung: ich verwende ein schichtsystem. und für mich ganz wichtig. solange ich mich bewege, gibts kein winddichtes material an mir. soll heißen - merinowolle und fleece sind das einzige, was ich anhabe. selbst eine softshell ist mir dann schon zu warm. das gilt so für temperaturen bis -5 °. wenns kälter wird, kommt die softshell noch drüber. 

aber das wichtigste ist für mich, mich einfach langsamer zu bewegen. hier ist die größte wirkung zu erziehlen ...


----------



## Zara Bernard (21. Oktober 2012)

alf2013 schrieb:


> merinowolle und fleece sind das einzige,  ...



Da geht der Wind doch komplett durch.

Bei mir:

Baselayer: eng, zB Odlo
Midlayer: (bei Bedarf) als Isolationsschicht zb Trikot
Jacke: Windstopper Active Shell

Die Feuchtigkeit wird von der Haut an die Außenseite des Baselayers  transportiert. Der Windstopper hält jeglichen Fahrtwind ab, so wird der Baselayer nicht kalt.
Die Feuchtigkeit steigt durch die Jacke, Verdunstungskälte entsteht, die Jacke selbst kühlt etwas aus. Das stört mich aber nicht weiter da die Jacke nicht direkt auf der Haut aufliegt.
Fahr ich zB mit kurzärmeligem Odlo spür ich die feuchte Kälte der Jacke auf den Armen. Deswegen langärmeliges Odlo..... 
Dann kommt die Verdunstungskälte der Jacke nicht am Körper an und alles is gut.
Wenns dann trotzdem noch zu kalt is kommt eine Isolationsschicht dazwischen.

Das wichtigste ist imho komplette Winddichtigkeit.


----------



## alf2013 (22. Oktober 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Da geht der Wind doch komplett durch.



das ist ja der sinn . 

wenn mir das zu kalt ist, einfach einen zusätzlichen fleecepulli anziehen. mit allem, was winddicht ist, schmore ich doch nur im eigenen saft.

beim runterfahren kommt dann die softshell zum einsatz.


----------



## PuMod (22. Oktober 2012)

killercouch schrieb:


> @TE: Scheinst ja ein heißes Eisen mit diesem Thread angepackt zu haben, lese auf jeden Fall gerne mit und freu mich auf weitere Tipps für die dicken schwitzenden Kinder...



Ja. Nette Gedanken und Anregungen hier. Freu mich drüber. 

Scheinbar kristallisieren sich hier drei Lager heraus:

1. 
die winddichten, die enge Kompressionsshirts als first-layer tragen und darauf hoffen, dass die Feuchtigkeit nach außen abtransportiert wird. 

2. 
die durchlässigen, die die Philosphie vertreten das es nur dann abtrocknen kann wenn Wind drankommt. Diese versuchen es aber nicht direkt auf dem Körper abkühlen zu lassen. 

3. 
die Klamottentauscher, die alle paar km die Klamotten tauschen oder den geänderten Bedingungen anpassen (Abfahrt Softshell, wenn Baselayer nass neues Shirt anziehen etc.).

So langsam glaube ich, dass jeder für sich das funktionierende finden muss. Am WE bin ich ca. 85km mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. An beiden Tagen pitschnass geschwitzt (aber es war auch warm). So viele Wechselklamotten kann ich gar nicht mitnehmen, denn fünf Shirts + Windjacke + Softshell kann ich nicht auf dem Rad transportieren. 

Für MICH logisch erscheint folgender Lösungsansatz:
- 1st Layer, eng, mit Wabenstruktur aus Polyester. 
- Normales Radtrikot drüber
- Winddichtes Langarmtrikot in die Trikottasche für lange Abfahrten etc. evtl. "winddicht" bei extremer Atmungsaktivität (skinfit). Bei gemäßigten Temperaturen erscheint eine Weste, vorne winddicht, hinten offen, sinnvoll. 
- Wärme regeln über dünnes "Zwischenfleece.
- weniger ist mehr (an Kleidung) 

Ich werde die nächste Zeit meinen Klamottenfuhrpark dementsprechend umrüsten und berichten.

Mal was anderes:
Mein Helm ist auch immer fies nass von innen. Die Polster durchweichen total. Ich kann die sogar auswringen. Helm abziehen und wieder aufziehen ist eklig. Hat jemand mal nen Tipp für nen guten, schwitzfreundlichen Helm?


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. Oktober 2012)

ich hatte gestern und vorgestern lediglich wieder das xbionic shirt (kurzarm) an - später bei der abfahrt die dünne vaude air jacket drüber- war super angenehm. 
Samstags war ich im skinfit shop und habe mir dort ein paar Oberteile angeschaut - leider war die Beratung vor Ort nicht sonderlich gut, so dass ich den shop sowohl ohne neue Klamotten wie auch ohne neue Ideen wieder verlassen habe. 
Nachdem mich das craft be active zeugs mittlerweile eher enttäuscht hat, werde ich noch mal in der xbionoc reihe was versucht, was mich zumindest solo durch die übergangszeit bringt (+ max. die vaude air jacket). 

Normales radtrikot trage ich mittlerweile nicht mehr über der funk.unterwäsche - für mich funktioniert diese kombi überhaupt nicht; das trikot saugt sich lediglich voll und bleibt dies für den rest der tour (und ich habe viele trikots ausprobiert...).


----------



## Deleted253406 (22. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit,



Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Die Feuchtigkeit wird von der Haut an die Außenseite des Baselayers  transportiert.



Gibt es denn funktionale Unterschiede bei Kunstfaser-Shirts?

Ich fahre aktuell mit 4seasons Funktions-Shirts vom Globi (die dünnen blauen, lang oder kurz) unter einem Wolfskin Bike-Shirt und einer relativ winddichten Laufjacke. Und das Gewebe der ersten Schicht. ist nach einer Stunde Fahrt komplett durchnässt - innen wie außen.

Wenn dann Wind unter die Jacke kommt, wird das Ganze bergab echt unangenehm. Pausen verkneife ich mir ohnehin :-(

Jetzt stelle ich mir langsam die Frage, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, auf teurere Markenware umzusteigen, um die Feuchtigkeit effektiv von der Haut weg zu bekommen.

Funktionieren Odlo und Co. denn deutlich besser oder kann man sich die Kohle sparen?


Danke und LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuMod (22. Oktober 2012)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Gibt es denn funktionale Unterschiede bei Kunstfaser-Shirts?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass, wenn das System stimmt, die Marke _fast _noch egal ist. Lies mal hier genau "zwischen den Zeilen". Es gibt kein "richtig" oder "falsch", jeder macht es so wie es für Ihn selbst richtig und angenehm ist. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. 

...hast du schonl bspw. mal probiert auf der Geraden die Jacke weg zu lassen und nur bei Abfahrten anzuziehen? 

...oder zugunsten eines dünnen Fleece auf den Windbreaker zu verzichten?

...oder anstelle von einem Polyestershirt auf Merinowolle umzusteigen?


----------



## Deleted253406 (22. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> ...hast du schonl bspw. mal probiert auf der Geraden die Jacke weg zu lassen und nur bei Abfahrten anzuziehen?
> 
> ...oder zugunsten eines dünnen Fleece auf den Windbreaker zu verzichten?



Ich bin Nieren- und Blasen-Technisch recht empfindlich. Fahre sogar mit einem leichten Held-Nierengurt. Daher verzichte ich vorsichtshalber auf Kombinationen, wo der Fahrtwind soz. ungehindert durchpfeifen kann.



PuMod schrieb:


> ...oder anstelle von einem Polyestershirt auf Merinowolle umzusteigen?



Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und wenn man die Bewertungen so liest, saugt sich das Zeug ja genauso voll.


LG


----------



## Zara Bernard (22. Oktober 2012)

Also imho holt man sich bei herbstlichen und winterlichen Temperaturen den Tod wenn Fahrtwind auf Schweiß trifft.
 @Uncle_Ti: 
Hab schon einige billige und günstige Funktionssachen gehabt. Die haben eigentlich alle zu viel Wasser gespeichert, sprich waren bald klatschnass.
Odlo etc speichern viel weniger und versuchen die Feuchtigeit sofort abzugeben. Muß natürlich etwas da sein das auch absorbiert. Trikot, Fleece, Jacke.
Die Feuchtigkeit verdunstet dann langsam an der äußersten Schicht. Davon sollte einem aber nicht kalt werden.
Außer die äußerste Schicht lässt zu viel Wind durch oder liegt direkt auf der Haut auf.

Bestes Mittel: 
Weniger anziehen, dafür nur wirklich atmungsaktive Sachen. Aber mind. 2 enger anliegende Schichten bei diesem System.
Langsamer fahren. Bei ca GA1 sollte man sich nicht zu Tode schwitzen.


----------



## toddy (22. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ein Schwitzer. Nein, kein Schweizer, sondern ein Schwitzer.
> 
> ...



*meine* erfahrung:

ich schwitze auch wie ein stier, mir wurde auch immer kalt!!!
dieses ganze netz-zeugs und membranen kannst du vergessen, wenn du viel schwitzt! kein material der welt bekommt das schnell genug vom körper weg!!!
also anderer ansatz, den körper warm halten!
Letzten winter habe ich mir ein langärmliges unterhemd von icebreaker gekauft, merinowolle, die dicke variante, darüber eine softshelljacke, nach einer 3 stunden tour kannst du die merinowolle auswringen, aber das schöne an wolle ist ja, dass sie auch im nassen zustand wärmt! die softshell drüber verhindert, dass der wind durch kommt!

ich habe wirklich schon viel ausprobiert, aber die variante ist bisher mit abstand die wärmste!


----------



## User60311 (22. Oktober 2012)

> dieses ganze netz-zeugs und membranen kannst du vergessen, wenn du viel  schwitzt! kein material der welt bekommt das schnell genug vom körper  weg!!!
> also anderer ansatz, den körper warm halten!
> Letzten winter habe ich mir ein langärmliges unterhemd von icebreaker  gekauft, merinowolle, die dicke variante, darüber eine softshelljacke,  nach einer 3 stunden tour kannst du die merinowolle auswringen, aber das  schöne an wolle ist ja, dass sie auch im nassen zustand wärmt! die  softshell drüber verhindert, dass der wind durch kommt!


ha, genau das mein ich auch.

Ich muss auch morgens in die dunkle Kälte. Dabei hab ich, wenns wirklich eisig ist, noch ein normales Baumwoll T-Shirt drunter, dann ein stink normales langärmeliges Trikot/Jersey (aus PolyesterGedöns) und drüber ne dicke gute Gore Softshell.

Wasserdicht is des nich! 15min guter Regen, und alles ist nass. das sollte schon ma klar sein !

Aber der Wärme-Abtransport klappt prima. wichtig scheint dabei ein langes funktions Shirt unter der Softshell zu sein. Weil wie schon richtig beschrieben, wenn die Softshell einmal nass geworden ist (egal ob von innen oder außen), dann ist nix mehr mit Wärmeabtransport  Deswegen sollte die Jacke nicht direkt auf der Haut aufliegen. Selbst wenn dann das baumwoll T-Shirt nassgeschwitzt wird, bleibt es durch die Luftschicht im Trikot/Jersey angenehm warm.

Berg hoch, oder wenns mir all zu warm wird, dann öffne ich einfach den Frontreißverschluss der Jacke .... (frag mich gerade, warum das hier noch keiner geschrieben hat)

Achso: und alles meistens mit Rucksack!
-> beim Camelback, der direkt aufliegt, wirds an der Stelle natürlich sehr schlüpfrig 
-> beim Ospray mit "Abstandsnetz" klappt die Luftzirkulation besser


----------



## Deleted253406 (22. Oktober 2012)

User60311 schrieb:


> Dabei hab ich, wenns wirklich eisig ist, noch ein normales Baumwoll T-Shirt drunter, dann ein stink normales langärmeliges Trikot/Jersey (aus PolyesterGedöns) und drüber ne dicke gute Gore Softshell.



Theoretisch sollte doch auch folgende Kombination gut funktionieren:
Haut --> dünnes Kunstfaser-Unterhemd --> Baumwoll-T-Shirt --> Jacke.

Das Kunstfaser-Shirt nimmt die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut auf, gibt sie an den Baumwollstoff (der deutlich mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen/speichern kann) ab und sollte dadurch auf der Haut mehr oder weniger trocken bleiben.

Versuch ist es wert


----------



## vitaminc (22. Oktober 2012)

> Haut --> dünnes Kunstfaser-Unterhemd --> Baumwoll-T-Shirt --> Jacke.
> Das Kunstfaser-Shirt nimmt die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut auf, gibt sie  an den Baumwollstoff (der deutlich mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen/speichern  kann) ab und sollte dadurch auf der Haut mehr oder weniger trocken  bleiben.



Ich würde anstelle des Baumwollstoffes lieber ein Flies nehmen, was wahrscheinlich eine bessere Wärmeeigenschaft besitzt.

Bei richtig kalten winterlichen Temperaturen greife ich auch beim Midlayer auf meine Ski-Kleidung zurück: Polyester/Elasthan als Obermaterial, und Innen oft leichtes Flies.

Ich denke hier kamen schon reichlich gute Tips zusammen:
- langsamer Fahren
- Wechselklamotten
- Bergauf die Jacke teils/ganz öffnen oder Jacke sogar komplett ausziehen
- Baselayer zwingend Kunstfaser, enganliegend, von kurz, warm, wärmer etc. gibt es genug Möglichkeiten je nach Temperatur
- Mehrschichtbetrieb anstelle von einteiligen schweren/unflexiblen Kleidungsstücken
- ob mit Membran oder ohne, spielt aufgrund der oft vorhandenen Lüftungsmöglichkeiten an Unterarmen eher eine untergeordnete Rolle
- Jacke mit langen Ärmeln und Zip-Bund, zumindest ich bevorzuge das


----------



## PuMod (22. Oktober 2012)

So Ladies, 

heute wird geshoppt. Ich bedanke mich hier schonmal für die wirklich guten und gutgemeinten Ratschläge. Ebenso finde ich die Sache hier für mich sehr gut. Endlich bekomme ich mal ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkle. Folgendes wird gekauft oder ist schon vorhanden. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CRAFT-190983-Active-Extreme-Crewneck/dp/B002RXGGTM/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1350928697&sr=1-2"]1st Layer: wird von CRAFT, "be active extreme" werden. Langarm[/ame]


2nd Layer: ein dünnes Trikot, nach Bedarf (schon vorhanden) oder ein Fleece

3rd Layer: die VAUDE Air Jacket. Hab mir auch noch die Air Vest in den Warenkorb gelegt. Wird auch mal anprobiert. 

Ich werds testen. Mal sehen wie es so geht. Preis-Leistungs-technisch scheint mir dies jetzt erstmal das Günstigste zu sein. 

Auf die Umzieherei während des Radfahrens habe ich keinen Bock, auch daher werde ich erst o.g. Versuch starten und lasse erstmal den Versuch mit der "Opferschicht" aus. Wenn mir die Jacke zu kalt ist, werde ich entweder eine zwischenschicht mit Fleece als 2nd Layer anziehen, oder zur Skinfit Jacke greifen. Diese ist mir, nur zum ersten Testen, allerdings vorerst zu teuer. 

Nun dann! Versuch macht kluch!

Danke nomma, ich werde, interesse vorausgesetzt, berichten. 

PuMod


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. Oktober 2012)

schade, dass es die air jacket nicht mit kapuze gibt- dann wÃ¤re das teil schier unschlagbar (bei dem preis ~ 50â¬).
Bin ma gespannt, wie du mit dem Craft shirt zurecht kommst; ich habe mir ja die Zip variante mit hohem kragen geholt- kann ich auch noch etwas die Temp. damit regeln.


----------



## PuMod (22. Oktober 2012)

Was haltet Ihr davon? Hat beim großen Fluss ja gute Rezessionen bekommen?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004N3C45E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p309_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0BSQEPN7CRH5RTHAKP7K&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128"]NIKE Herren Langärmliges Funktionsshirt Pro Core Compression Mock: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Oktober 2012)

@PuMod

meine empfehlung zum 1 layer wenn es langarm und kompressionsshirt sein soll, is das hier statt dem craft das bessere.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Roleff-RO-200-Funktionsunterhemd-Gr/dp/B003G9YS82/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1350937374&sr=1-1-catcorr"]Funktionsunterhemd Roleff: Amazon.de: Motorrad[/ame]

deutlich billiger und bessere eigenschaften.
 voll wintertauglich da sehr hohe wärme+verdunstleistung beim biken.

das beste langarmshirt das je probiert  habe.
beim bestellen eher ne nummer grösser als normal nehmen.

bei windshirt/windjacke was wo ne belüftung drin is.
 eben um das zu viel dampfen zu regeln, ich verwende eins mit löchern in den prob zohnen damit gibts kein wasser in der "jacke".
gibt auch welche mit reisverschluss zum belüften bei zuviel belastung, das von dir verlinkte vaude hat nix davon wenn ichs richtig seh?

mein altes tune windshirt hatte auf jeden fall keine belüftung darum verwende ich es kaum noch, da ich in dem teil auch stark schwitze wie in einer membranjacke oder softshell.


----------



## moxrox (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich war bei Stadler und hab mich ein wenig umgeschaut, was die so an Klamotten anbieten. Ich kenne hÃ¶herwertige FunktionswÃ¤sche und ihren Preis und besitze ebenso solche, stoppte aber bei zwei wirklich gÃ¼nstigen Angeboten von der Eigenmarke Dynamics. 

Dachte ich mir, das probierste einfach mal und kaufte mir ein Netzshirt von Dynamics fÃ¼r 15â¬, welches wunderbar eng passt sowie ein langes Funktionsshirt fÃ¼r 19â¬, ebenso sehr eng passend, also beide mit Kompression am KÃ¶rper. 

War heute 2.5 Std unterwegs und fuhr etwas schneller, schwitzte dementsprechend stÃ¤rker. Die UnterwÃ¤sche, also Netz- und Funktionsshirt sowie das dÃ¼nne Langarmtrikot war sehr feucht zu Hause.

Aber, ich verspÃ¼rte keinerlei KÃ¤ltegefÃ¼hl am KÃ¶rper und Schweiss war nur unter dem Pulsmesser auf der Haut. Also fÃ¼r die Dauer der Fahrt war es optimal. Sehr eng mit Kompression am KÃ¶rper sollten die WÃ¤scheteile sein, ansonsten besteht eben die Gefahr des frierens durch Schweiss. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.


----------



## PuMod (24. Oktober 2012)

Habe heute die Air Jacket von Vaude geliefert bekommen. Für am Bauch viel zu eng. 

*Gibt es eine Alternative* die mich glücklich macht? Der Stoff scheint gut zu sein und sowas leichtes wäre mir grad recht! 

Und die Sache mit dem Helm? Gibts da was für Vielschwitzer? 

Gruß
PuMod


----------



## Zara Bernard (24. Oktober 2012)

Vaude Bike Warm Cap oder auch Windproof Cap.

Den Nebenhöhlen zuliebe.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Oktober 2012)

> War heute 2.5 Std unterwegs und fuhr etwas schneller, schwitzte  dementsprechend stärker. Die Unterwäsche, also Netz- und Funktionsshirt  sowie das dünne Langarmtrikot war sehr feucht zu Hause.



Ist wohl schon kälter bei euch?

Bei uns ist NOCH Herbst, allein wenn ich da an Netzhemd denken würde, wäre ich klitschnass. Funktionsunterwäsche ziehe ich erst im Winter unter 5 Grad an.


----------



## OptiMist (25. Oktober 2012)

Zu deiner Frage nach einem Helm bei dem sich die Polster nicht so vollsaugen
habe ich einen Tipp. Seh dir unbedingt mal den Uvex Supersonic an.
Die Polster sind aus Material das keinen Schweiss aufnimmt.
Super angenehm und leicht ist er auch noch.


----------



## PuMod (25. Oktober 2012)

... werde ich mir anschauen, danke!


----------



## moxrox (25. Oktober 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ist wohl schon kälter bei euch?
> 
> Bei uns ist NOCH Herbst, allein wenn ich da an Netzhemd denken würde, wäre ich klitschnass. Funktionsunterwäsche ziehe ich erst im Winter unter 5 Grad an.



Ehrlich gesagt ist mir alleine ein dünnes Radsporttrikot bei 10C zu kalt für eine mehrstündige Trainingseinheit. Desweiteren geht es ja darum, dass der Körper trocken bleibt durch das Netzhemd und der starke Fahrtwind nicht kühl durchzieht, fuhr größtenteils auf der Strasse. Schwitzen tue ich auch ohne dem dünnen zusätzlichen Netz. Im Endeffekt wars optimal wie ich schon schrieb.


----------



## BderBiker (25. Oktober 2012)

untern Helm einfach ein Buff-Tuch.
Kannst einfach oder 2/3-fach tragen und damit die Temperatur prima einstellen. Mehr wirst du als Schwitzer eh nicht vertragen.

BderBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (25. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Habe heute die Air Jacket von Vaude geliefert bekommen. Für am Bauch viel zu eng.



Weniger Bier trinken ;-)
Ich hatte am Bauch viel zu viel Luft und dafür spannte das Ding an den Schultern.



PuMod schrieb:


> *Gibt es eine Alternative* die mich glücklich macht? Der Stoff scheint gut zu sein und sowas leichtes wäre mir grad recht!



Guck dir doch mal die Montane Featherlite Velo an.
Die habe ich heute bekommen und das Teil scheint recht clever gemacht zu sein. Verarbeitung passt auch.



PuMod schrieb:


> Und die Sache mit dem Helm? Gibts da was für Vielschwitzer?



Also unter'm Helm schwitze ich komischerweise am wenigsten.
Bis 10 Grad geht's gerade noch so mit einem H.A.D.-Tuch drunter.
Wird es kälter, dann zieh ich eine ganz normale dünne Odlo-Mütze drunter, da ich sonst ruck zuck Ärger mit den Stirnhöhlen bekomme 

Die Luxus-Lösung ist sicher diese Craft-Windstopper-Kappe (oder ähnliches): Vorne WS, hinten luftiger, dünner Stoff.
Aber 25-30 Euro für so eine "Badekappe" sind mir echt zu deftig.


LG


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich häng mich mal in den Thread rein. Hab glaub ich auch das Schwitz-Problem, hab n Funktionsshirt an, darüber entweder n Jersey und dann ne Vaude Craggy Softshell oder die Variante ohne Jersey. Aber leider ist die Vaude weder richtig winddicht noch längere Zeit wasserabweisend und (aus meiner Sicht) schon gar nicht atmungsaktiv.. 

Suche jetzt für den Herbst/Winter eine gute Outdoorjacke (alpiner Bereich oder Trekking oder was auch immer) Worauf muss man da achten? Ich will halt ne schicke Jacke, die Wind- & Wasserdicht ist, dabei aber die Feuchtigkeit von innen sehr gut transportiert. Muss nicht suuuperdick sein, das stört mich eher...

Habt ihr da Tipps? Ich hab schon bei Bergans, Haglöfs, Mammut etc. geguckt, aber iwie noch nichts gefunden (was ich jetzt als super einstufen würde).

Gruß


----------



## RadonRace (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die Gore Bike Wear Tool....
Die kann ich nur empfehlen.... Super Jacke ....

Aber eins beisst sich bei Deinem Beitrag etwas... 
Wind/Wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv gibt es nicht!


----------



## Zara Bernard (26. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die Gore Bike Wear Tool....
> Die kann ich nur empfehlen.... Super Jacke ....
> 
> Aber eins beisst sich bei Deinem Beitrag etwas...
> Wind/Wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv gibt es nicht!



Das sind aber große Töne.
Vielleicht wäre etwas Zurückhaltung angebracht bei 2 Tagen Erfahrung und deinen anderen Beiträgen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die Gore Bike Wear Tool....
> Die kann ich nur empfehlen.... Super Jacke ....
> 
> Aber eins beisst sich bei Deinem Beitrag etwas...
> Wind/Wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv gibt es nicht!



Sry, find ich derbe hässlich. Sieht aus wie son RR-Strampler. Nur meine Meinung.

Sowas in der Art mag ich: http://www.woick.de/outdoor-shop/de/alpha-sl-hybrid-jacke-herren-orange.html

Also mit Kapuze, bissel schicke Farbe usw.


----------



## MisterCool (27. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art mag ich: http://www.woick.de/outdoor-shop/de/alpha-sl-hybrid-jacke-herren-orange.html
> Also mit Kapuze, bissel schicke Farbe usw.



Sry, finde ich derbe hässlich. 
Die Gore mag ich viel lieber, und vor allem fürs Rad ohne Kapuze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuMod (27. Oktober 2012)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Weniger Bier trinken ;-)






Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Guck dir doch mal die Montane Featherlite Velo an.



Mach ich. Danke! 

edit: Bis max XL.  Nix für mich. Aber sowas such ich! Weitere Vorschläge?? *hoff*


----------



## PuMod (27. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Sry, find ich derbe hässlich. Sieht aus wie son RR-Strampler. Nur meine Meinung.
> 
> Sowas in der Art mag ich: http://www.woick.de/outdoor-shop/de/alpha-sl-hybrid-jacke-herren-orange.html
> 
> Also mit Kapuze, bissel schicke Farbe usw.



Arcteryx. Hhhm. Sorry, aber da bekomme ich einen Markenoverkill.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn die Marke nich, hab gestern nur nach Outdoorjacken mit den genannten Eigenschaften gesucht. Was spricht gegen die Marke? Anderer Vorschlag?


----------



## MisterCool (27. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die Marke?



Der Preis?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Oktober 2012)

Gut, zeig mir mal ne andere Jacke mit solchen Eigenschaften die noch geil aussieht und dann 150 kostet...?!?? Ich bin ja nicht auf sowas fixiert, schlag mir gern was vor!


----------



## moxrox (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ihr schnell seid, gibts hier gute Schnäppchen bis morgen. Muster- und Auslaufmodelle von Outdoor Marken, nicht nur fürs Radeln. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir selber was bestelle, die Angebote sind verlockend.

edit: Ich sehe gerade die haben Filialen, glaub da schau ich mal vorbei.
http://www.mctrek.de/Service/filialen


http://www.mctrek.de/Bekleidung+Uni...nge[]=50-100&Preisrange[]=100-200#suchausgabe


----------



## Rockwood (27. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Gut, zeig mir mal ne andere Jacke mit solchen Eigenschaften die noch geil aussieht und dann 150 kostet...?!?? Ich bin ja nicht auf sowas fixiert, schlag mir gern was vor!



Bei Mysportsbrands.de gibt´s heute ganz gute Softshelljacken zu annehmbaren Preisen. Das Mammut Ultimate Jacket kann ich bspw. empfehlen.
Wenn´s Arcteryx sein soll, dann den Newsletter von den Bergfreunden.de abonnieren. Die haben ab und an mal diverse Teile von denen zu 40% reduziert. Mehr kriegt man bei der Marke so gut wie gar nicht.
Dabei ist allerdings Geduld gefragt, bis das richtige Teil an der Reihe ist.


----------



## bobons (27. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon? Hat beim großen Fluss ja gute Rezessionen bekommen?
> 
> NIKE Herren Langärmliges Funktionsshirt Pro Core Compression Mock: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Teurer Müll: Ich habe die Version ohne "Mock", ist nicht zu gebrauchen da die Feuchtigkeit nur schlecht nach aussen transportiert wird. Die Haut bleibt nass und man kühlt schnell aus. Zudem stinkt das Shirt bereits nach 1 Stunde tragen wie ein Mannschaftszelt bei Rad am Ring.

Bisher haben mich Under Armour- sowie die Thermo-Shirts von Aldi überzeugt. Da bin ich nach 2 Stunden zwar auch klatschnass, aber dafür ist es noch warm. Ich trage bis 5-7 °Cnur ein Thermoshirt und meine Aldi-Regenjacke, runter bis 0 °C eine warme Softshell und eventuell noch ein Baumwollshirt (das die Feuchtigkeit speichert, macht also nur Sinn wenn ich nach dem Fahren das Shirt gleich ausziehen kann, sonst kühle ich aus).


----------



## Tourer1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

also als erstes muß ich euch enttäuschen es gibt noch kein Material, dass den Schweiß nach außen pumpt! Die syntetischen Fasern trocknen einfach schneller als ein Baumwollunterhemd, das war es aber auch.
Die Idee mit der sparsamen Bekleidung ist gut lieber etwas frösteln zu Beginn. Sonst hat man das Rad noch nicht mal aus dem Keller und ist schon durchgeschwitzt.
Wenn ich längere Touren mache habe ich immmer Wechselwäsche mit (Trikot und Funkt. Unterhemd) nach dem langen Anstieg schnell frische Sachen ist am wirksamsten.

Tourer


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die Gore Bike Wear Tool....
> Die kann ich nur empfehlen.... Super Jacke ....


 
ob es toll ist oder nicht darum gehts nicht.

die gore tool is vom aufbau wie jede standart softshell und somit das schlechteste was man als vielschwitzer verwenden kann abgesehen von einem vollgummi anzug.
mehrlagige jacken dazu noch mit membranen welcher art auch immer sind da ganz einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, hab die letzten jahre etliches probiert auch die tool jacke.

in diesem beitrag gehts darum wie man sich dafür richtig kleidet und da is leicht+funktionell angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (27. Oktober 2012)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage nach einem Helm bei dem sich die Polster nicht so vollsaugen habe ich einen Tipp. Seh dir unbedingt mal den Uvex Supersonic an. Die Polster sind aus Material das keinen Schweiss aufnimmt. Super angenehm und leicht ist er auch noch.



Bei meinem Abus Aduro sind zwei Stirnpolster dabei: Ein dünnes und ein dickeres, flauschigeres. Letzteres saugt sich natürlich voll, verhindert aber auch wirksam, das einem die Suppe in die Augen läuft ;-)



BderBiker schrieb:


> untern Helm einfach ein Buff-Tuch.
> Kannst einfach oder 2/3-fach tragen und damit die Temperatur prima einstellen. Mehr wirst du als Schwitzer eh nicht vertragen.



Ich möchte mein H.A.D. nicht mehr missen. Muss mir unbedingt nochmal eins für den Hals besorgen. War gestern bei 8-10 Grad unterwegs und das reicht locker aus. Mit 'ner Mütze unter dem Helm habe ich beim ersten Anstieg das Gefühl, mir platzt der Kopf 

Interessant finde ich aktuell das Vaude Vienci II Trikot. Da das 3er die Tage rausgekommen ist, bekommt man das Teil momentan für ca. 35 Euro. Sollte bei den aktuellen Temperaturen in Verbindung mit einer dünnen Jacke mehr als ausreichend sein.

Und bei diesen "Stretch-Fleece" Teilen funktioniert der Feuchtigkeitstransport von innen nach außen aufgrund der dickeren Schicht vermutlich auch besser.


----------



## RadonRace (27. Oktober 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ob es toll ist oder nicht darum gehts nicht.
> 
> die gore tool is vom aufbau wie jede standart softshell und somit das schlechteste was man als vielschwitzer verwenden kann abgesehen von einem vollgummi anzug.
> mehrlagige jacken dazu noch mit membranen welcher art auch immer sind da ganz einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, hab die letzten jahre etliches probiert auch die tool jacke.
> ...



Dann mach mal n Vorschlag!
Ich selbst bin grade am hin und her probieren was für mich am besten ist und da hat sich die letzten Tage für mich herausgestellt, das ich mit einem Icebreaker Merino + Gore Tool am besten gefahren bin und das werde ich ja wohl noch sagen dürfen oder?


----------



## x-rossi (27. Oktober 2012)

Tourer1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also als erstes muß ich euch enttäuschen es gibt noch kein Material, dass den Schweiß nach außen pumpt!


kannst du mit dem begriff "kapillarität" etwas anfangen? und zum anderen wird der schweiß quasi auf eine größere gewebeoberfläche aufgezogen und kann somit schneller verdunsten. schnellere verdunstung bedeutet schneller kühlung, wobei die kühlung am körper durch das unterhemd - also auf der ersten lage - gewollt ist. 

die kühlung, welcher entgegnet werden muss, ist die kühlung durch die äusseren einflüsse.

deswegen zieht man sich als erste lage ja ein langärmeliges unterhemd an, darüber vielleicht ein weiteres, je nach kälte, oder ein kurzes shirt, dann eine dünne zweite lage und zum schlüss, als dritte lage, entweder eine windjacke oder bei regen eine regenjacke. also je nach aussentemperatur 3-4 schichten.

und beim regen muss man dann noch unterscheiden: nieselt es oder regnet es nur leicht, dann kommt man mit wasserabweisendem material bestens über stunden aus. regnet es dauerhaft leicht oder gar schon deutlich, verkürzt man entweder die trainingseinheit gemäß der wasserdurchlässigkeit der jacke oder man such sich eine funktionsjake die zwischen abweisend und dicht liegt. und wenn es ordentlich schüttet und noch sehr kalt bei temperaturen um 5° c ist, dann muss paclite und ähnliches herhalten.

wichtig ist aber immer mit 1-2 langärmligen unterhemden oder einem langärmligen und einem kurzärmligen unterhemd zu fahren, damit die arme und der torso gegen die aussenkühle geschützt werden. und die materialien sollten dann so gut es geht atmungsaktiv sein.


----------



## Deleted253406 (27. Oktober 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wichtig ist aber immer mit 1-2 langärmligen unterhemden oder einem langärmligen und einem kurzärmligen unterhemd zu fahren, damit die arme und der torso gegen die aussenkühle geschützt werden.



Das Problem ist nur, das auch diese beiden Schichten recht schnell feucht bzw. nass sind und durch den Kontakt mit der Windjacke die Kälte früher oder später bis an die Haut kriecht 

So ging's mir zumindest gestern (2x 4Seasons Unterhemd, 1x dünn und kurzarm, 1x dick und langarm. Darüber die Windjacke).
Nach einer Stunde waren die beiden Lagen nass und die entsprechenden Hautpartien gut gekühlt.

Theorie und Praxis sind halt zwei Paar Schuhe.
Das Problem wird man wohl nur dann 100%ig lösen können, wenn man zuhause vor dem Ofen sitzen bleibt 

Bzgl. Power-Stretch find ich die beiden hier recht interessant:
http://www.galasport.de/shop/produc...retch-.html/XTCsid/adp5a8hrgr4em24ouab5fgj454
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=189953
Und vor allem: Bezahlbar


----------



## vitaminc (27. Oktober 2012)

Bei längeren Touren zwischendrin einkehren, schönen Jagatee reinziehen, warten bis es einem warm ist, die Klamotten wieder trocken sind, und dann weiter fahren. Also zumindest beim Ski fahren klappt das so ganz gut


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin grade am hin und her probieren was für mich am besten ist und da hat sich die letzten Tage für mich herausgestellt, das ich mit einem Icebreaker Merino + Gore Tool am besten gefahren bin und das werde ich ja wohl noch sagen dürfen oder?


 
wenn es für dich das beste ist is es ja ok.
nur denk ich bei deinem vorschlag nicht das du je probleme mit schwitzen gehabt hast wenn du sowas vorschlägst.

nur jemandem der sagt er schwitzt schnell und dampft stark ab eine jacke zu empfehlen die aus 3 lagen besteht:
dicker aussenstoff+membran+fleecefutter durch die der "dampf" erst mal durch muss.
in so ner jacke stehen sogar leute die wenig schwitzen oftmals unter wasser.

in erster linie soll die aussenschicht für mich isolieren =kälte also den kalten wind abhalten, das nenne ich "winddicht", eine windjacke wiegt 70 gramm und erfüllt diesen zweck genauso wie ne 2-3 lagen softshell, nur wodurch entweicht wasserdampft schneller durch einen hauch von nichts oder durch 3 lagen dicker stoff?

wenn du mir ernsthaft begründen kannst was für mich der vorteil in einer dicken jacke sein sollte beim starken schwitzen?

ich gehör zur sorte heizt sich schnell auf und schwitzt schnell.
darum hab ich vor jahren von jeder art von membranjacke zum radln abstand genommen oder anders gesagt abstand nehmen müssen.

und zu merino kann ich auch nur sagen, is eher schlecht als gut.
is zwar besser als baumwolle, hat aber die selbe schlechte eigenschaft wie baumwolle saugt sich zwar langsamer voll mit wasser, aber sobald das auch den bestimmten punkt überschreitet is es klatschnass und man friert.
und das schöne an merino is es trocknet langsamer als baumwolle.

der einzig sinvolle weg für jemanden der stark schwitzt is ein polyester shirt, weil das eben praktisch kein/wenig wasser aufnimmt im gegensatz zu baumwolle/merino, am besten eng anliegend und eben dünn damit es sofort abdampft.
das von mir weiter hinten verlinkte shirt is so eins.
es ist dünn liegt eng an und ne hohe wärmeleistung hat es auch, genau richtig für herbst oder winter.

@Uncle_Ti

powerstretch+windshirt is ne geniale kombi nur eben teils teuer, da ich vor ~6 jahren zum klettern einst eine der kultigsten jacken ihrer art mal gekauft hatte, hab ichs zum radeln mal getestet und es is genial
http://www.ski-outdoor-shop.de/produkte/warmpeace-sneaker-jacket-blackpower-stretch-jacke-mit-kapuze
+ windshirt nix unterwäsche.

man kann so selbst bei minusgraden unterwegs sein ohne zu frieren oder zu schwitzen nur das einzige manko an dem stoff is der fängt sehr schnell an zu müffeln und alle 2 tage ne jacke zu waschen is doch irgendwo nervig.
das gilt aber nur für das orginal polartec powerstretch mittlerweile gibt es ja verschiedene versionen mischverhältnisse und sogar verschiedene stärken des stoffs die aber alle gleich bezeichnet werden, zu dehnen kann ich nix sagen.

aber wegen dem doch sehr schnell stinken kann ich das orginal polartec powerstretch zum radfahren nicht empfehlen, egal wie genial das gewebe ist.


----------



## linnsche (28. Oktober 2012)

also ich schwitze auch schnell und ich will heute fahren und überlege die ganze zeit hin und her was ich anziehen soll...hab mich jetz entschieden für eine thermohose von odlo (winterunterwäsche), obenrum ein funktionsunterhemd, dazu ein durchlässiges funktionslangarmhemd von odlo und drüber ein kurzarmtrikot und ne windweste.....

Softshell kann ich eigentlich garnet empfehlen...hab die erfahrung emacht bei nem bekannten der die schon bei 15grad!!! angezogen hat und ständig war er am aus- udn anziehen.....softstell staut doch nur die hitze und dann hat man beim hochfahren echt ein problem wenn die soße unten drunter läuft.....beim runterfahren friert man sich dann den A.... ab.....ich finds garnicht leicht richtig gekleidet zu sein bei den Temperaturen (heute 0Grad...im Pfälzer wald) und ich schätze man muss ausprobieren...aber die Regel ist ja: die ersten 10min sollte man leicht frieren, dann passts


----------



## PuMod (28. Oktober 2012)

Kann einer was von berichten? 

http://www.decathlon.de/jacke-protect-comfort-wind-id_8216948.html

Hört sich dich ganz gut an und für den Preis kann man doch mal testen, oder?

Wind geschützt, Belüftungen, und augenscheinlich recht leicht...


Gesendet von meinem Omnibus mit Tapatalk 0815


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Oktober 2012)

zu deinem link ich hab "den vorgänger"
http://www.decathlon.de/jacke-protect-pocket-essential-id_8184387.html

die von dir verlinkte hab ich noch nicht da sie neu ist wenn sie aber so wie meine vom material is is sie genial.

zu meiner sie ist im gegenatz zu standart windjacken aus polyester statt aus nylon dadurch bishen weniger abriebfest das wurde durch höhere materialstärke ausgeglichen mein teil wiegt so ~140gramm.(nylonwindshirts wiegen im vergleich meist 80gramm)

der vorteil von polyester statt nylon, es is sehr angenehm auf der haut wie baumwolle und raschelfrei und klebt nicht, durch die gute materialstärke is es auch rucksacktauglich, also ein 5kg tagesrucksack macht dem stoff nix auf, ein normales dünnes nylonwindshirt könnte da reissen.

im sommer war ich sogar mal bei nervigem wind nur mit dem windshirt unterwegs(nix drunter) durch das sehr leicht aufgerauchte polyester wars sehr angenehm, wenn man ein normalen windshirt/windjacke aus nylon nimmt klebt es auf der haut fest, bei nylonwindsachen muss immer ein shirt drunter.

es hat an den problemzohnen direkt eingebautes netzfutter somit braucht man keine belüftungsreisverschlüsse.
beim neuen modell is zumindest auf den bildern im rücken die belüftung leider nicht mehr drin.

der einzige nachteil beim alten modell war ,unten am bund hat es keinen gummizug , is aber am rad ned wild.

ich werd mir das teil nächsten monat bestellen da die alten windshirts schon so genial für mich sind vor allem der gewählte stoff(find ich besser als mein altes teures tune federkleid), wenn das neue aus dem gleichen stoff ist könnte die jacke klasse sein.

ich hätte nix dagegen wenn jemand vor mir diese jacke testet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasenmann666 (28. Oktober 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> zu deinem link ich hab "den vorgänger"
> http://www.decathlon.de/jacke-protect-pocket-essential-id_8184387.html



Wie fällt die denn Größenmäßig aus? In meiner Filiale gibts die ja nicht und online nur noch in XXL. Bin eigentlich der XL-Typ, aber Sportklamotten fallen ja oft kleiner aus... Kannste da was sagen?


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Oktober 2012)

die alte war passgenau für mich also ich 1,80m mit ca 80kg ich trage meist grösse M, schlabrig mag ich nicht zu eng auch nicht, figurbetont würde ich sagen, das alte windshirt hab ich in grösse M bestellt und passt 1a.

 im winter kann ich drunter langarmshirt + leichten fleecepulli ziehen und es drückt nix oder is zu eng.

im sommer shirt drunter oder sogar solo tragbar, da sehr angenehmes gewebe das man direkt auf der haut tragen konnte.

auf jeden fall wichtig für leute die stark schwitzen voll tauglich, durch sehr dampfdurchlässiges gewebe+zusatzbelüftung.

das alte läuft aus werden nur noch restposten rausgehaun, leider.

aber das neue könnte durchaus interessant sein.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Oktober 2012)

Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach auf Touren mit Anstiegen >= 100hm wirklich funktioniert ist kontinuierlich Klamotten an und ausziehen, wenn man am Anstieg warm gefahren ist, obere Lagen aus, vor dem Runterfahren wieder anziehen. Da kann man selbst bei knapp 0°C und nur mit Funktionsunterhemd und dünnem Kurzarmtrikot noch das Oberrohr vollschwitzen, aber besser dahin als irgendwo in die Klamotten rein.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## PuMod (28. Oktober 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> zu deinem link ich hab "den vorgänger"
> http://www.decathlon.de/jacke-protect-pocket-essential-id_8184387.html
> [...]
> * ich hätte nix dagegen wenn jemand vor mir diese jacke testet.*



Also ich habe jetzt die "alte" und die "neue" bestellt. XXL passt mir, bis dato, bei Decathlon eigentlich ganz gut. 

Werde berichten 

PuMod


----------



## Marcus_xXx (28. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Arcteryx. Hhhm. Sorry, aber da bekomme ich einen Markenoverkill.





MisterCool schrieb:


> Der Preis?



Und, keiner nen besseren Vorschlag zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (28. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach auf Touren mit Anstiegen >= 100hm wirklich funktioniert ist kontinuierlich Klamotten an und ausziehen, wenn man am Anstieg warm gefahren ist, obere Lagen aus, vor dem Runterfahren wieder anziehen. Da kann man selbst bei knapp 0°C und nur mit Funktionsunterhemd und dünnem Kurzarmtrikot noch das Oberrohr vollschwitzen, aber besser dahin als irgendwo in die Klamotten rein.
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Da bin ich jetzt anderer Ansicht: Ich fahre jeden Morgen 400-700 hm, jetzt auch bei 0 °C (und morgen früh voraussichtlich bei -5 °C), und ich würde mir auch beim Uphill ohne wärmende Kleidung den A... abfrieren. Reissverschluss der Jacke ein Stück aufmachen ist da das Höchste der Gefühle. Selbst bei 200 hm am Stück kühle ich bei 0 °C einfach zu schnell aus, um die Jacke wegzulassen.
Fährst Du wirklich bei 0 °C nur im Funktionsunterhemd und Trikot? Respekt...sibirischer Tiger?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt total verunsichert mit meinen Vaude-Softshells.  

Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tip für eine gescheite Helmunterziehmütze?
Habe z.Zt. eine von Mavic, aber auch die ist schnell nass.


----------



## Flatbogard (28. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich jetzt total verunsichert mit meinen Vaude-Softshells.



Ich stehe zu meiner Vaude Posta, aber wenn man das hier so mit liest, ist man deutlich sensibilisiert!  ;-)

Flatbogard, ( Vielschwitzer )


----------



## Rockwood (28. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tip für eine gescheite Helmunterziehmütze?
> Habe z.Zt. eine von Mavic, aber auch die ist schnell nass.


Zum Uphill benutze ich ein Stirnband, welches aus einem Buff geschnitten wurde. Die Ränder fransen nicht, geht also ganz gut.
An sonsten trage ich eine Mütze vom Skilanglauf von Madshus. 
Auch die dünnen Odlo-Teile aus dem Wintersport machen sich recht gut.
Ich hab meistens zwei oder drei dabei und wechsle, wenn sie durch sind.


----------



## -dave- (28. Oktober 2012)

> Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tip fÃ¼r eine gescheite HelmunterziehmÃ¼tze?


ich hab eine von vaude um 10â¬, ist softshellmaterial. ich setzt sie halt nur auf wenn wirklich der wind so stark geht dass ich die ohren schÃ¼tzen muss wegen ohrenentzÃ¼ndung und sonst nur bei der abfahrt.
denke wenn ich sie auch beim uphill immer tragen wÃ¼rde wÃ¤r da auch das problem dass sie nass wird.

edit: 



> Irgendwie bin ich jetzt total verunsichert mit meinen Vaude-Softshells.



imho kommts auch drauf an welche art von softshell. 
eine ohne membran geht mmn schon - werd aber trotzdem mal die windshirt methode testen, die teile sind ja wirklich ned teuer. neben der decathlon gibts  auch z.B die montane featherlite


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Oktober 2012)

am kopf selber schwitze ich kaum verwende darum nix spezielles, als unterzieher find ich die warm cap ganz ok passform is 1a und deckt die ohren ab gegen zugluft.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a53116/bike-warm-cap-schwarz.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

dünn weich und angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## -dave- (28. Oktober 2012)

> am kopf selber schwitze ich kaum verwende darum nix spezielles, als  unterzieher find ich die warm cap ganz ok passform is 1a und deckt die  ohren ab gegen zugluft.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a53...e&cr=EUR&cn=de
> 
> dÃ¼nn weich und angenehm zu tragen.


die hab ich auch - hab eine andere von einem discounter da werden die ohren nicht so schÃ¶n abgedeckt wie bei der -> ist die 12â¬ wert !


----------



## linnsche (28. Oktober 2012)

also ich war heut bei 2Grad unterwegs.....hochzus wars ganz schön warm aber es ging..hatte unterwäsche (skiunterwäsche) von Odlo an (und Unterhose das hier )
und drüber eine schlapperhose und obenrum ein kurzarmtrikot und drüber DIESE Jacke). Dazu noch ein fleeceteil zum "drüberstülpen" über den kopf um den hals  das hat dann schön warmgehalten!  das einzige was bei mir noch "fehlt" sind überschuhe (vernünftige)..hab mega gefroren an den füßen.....bin aber echt total zufrieden mit der "kombi" und werde das jetz immer so machen 
http://www.sport-tiedje.de/de/Odlo-...t-weiss-schwarz-O-180921-10000-O-180921-15000


----------



## Zara Bernard (28. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach auf Touren mit Anstiegen >= 100hm wirklich funktioniert ist kontinuierlich Klamotten an und ausziehen, wenn man am Anstieg warm gefahren ist, obere Lagen aus, vor dem Runterfahren wieder anziehen. Da kann man selbst bei knapp 0°C und nur mit Funktionsunterhemd und dünnem Kurzarmtrikot noch das Oberrohr vollschwitzen, aber besser dahin als irgendwo in die Klamotten rein.
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Geht bei dir kein Wind? 
Das klingt sehr ungesund.
Außer du bist hauptberuflich Kampfschwimmer. 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tip für eine gescheite Helmunterziehmütze?
> Habe z.Zt. eine von Mavic, aber auch die ist schnell nass.



Vaude Windproof Cap. Sehr gut.
Hab mehrere; auch noch dünnere Vaude.
Mit hab ich eine für bergauf und eine trockene für bergab.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2012)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Zum Uphill benutze ich ein Stirnband, welches aus einem Buff geschnitten wurde. Die Ränder fransen nicht, geht also ganz gut.
> An sonsten trage ich eine Mütze vom Skilanglauf von Madshus.
> Auch die dünnen Odlo-Teile aus dem Wintersport machen sich recht gut.
> *Ich hab meistens zwei oder drei dabei und wechsle, wenn sie durch sind*.



Stimmt. Soweit habe ich gar nicht gedacht. 
Habe zwar Wechselklamotten dabei, aber keine Wechselmütze...
Oje, da muß ich ja bald den Deuter TransAlpin mit 30L mitnehmen.
Da ist der Rucksack schwerer als das Bike. 



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> am kopf selber schwitze ich kaum verwende darum nix spezielles, als unterzieher find ich die warm cap ganz ok passform is 1a und deckt die ohren ab gegen zugluft.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a53116/bike-warm-cap-schwarz.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de
> 
> dünn weich und angenehm zu tragen.




Die habe ich auch schon gesehen, war mir aber bei der Größe unsicher.
Darf ich mal nach deinem Kopfumfang und deiner Größe der Mütze fragen - würde mir sehr helfen?!  
Dankeschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Vaude Windproof Cap. Sehr gut.
> Hab mehrere; auch noch dünnere Vaude.
> Mit hab ich eine für bergauf und eine trockene für bergab.



Danke! 

Darf ich auch dich mal zum Vergleich nach deinem Kopfumfang und deiner Größe der Mütze fragen?
Dann bestelle ich mir noch ´ne Mütze heute.


----------



## Zara Bernard (28. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Darf ich auch dich mal zum Vergleich nach deinem Kopfumfang und deiner Größe der Mütze fragen?
> Dann bestelle ich mir noch ´ne Mütze heute.



Ca 61-62. Hab die Caps alle in L.  Hab Helme immer in Maximalgröße.  

Die Warm Cap is mir dann ab 7-8 Grad eigentlich zu zugig.
Windproof Cap is für die kommenden Temperaturen sinnvoller imho.


----------



## MisterCool (28. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tip für eine gescheite Helmunterziehmütze?



Ja, ich habe gestern beim Stadler über eine Stunde Helmunterziehmützen von Asos, Mavic, Gore, Pearlizumi, Sugoi, Löffler,.... ausprobiert. Die beste war Löffler. 
Warum? Sie besteht aus zwei Materialien: 
- dünneres, leichtes unter dem Helm
- dickeres, wärmeres auf den Ohren/Stirn (ausserhalb des Helms)

Also wie ein Stirnband mit einer angenähten leichten Kappe.

Heute ausprobiert - perfekt!!!

http://www.terrific.de/Markensuche/...Loeffler-Muetze-Helmcap-Microfaser-09726.html


----------



## PuMod (28. Oktober 2012)

Haste bitte mal 'nen Link?


----------



## MisterCool (28. Oktober 2012)

Siehe oben und ein Foto


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke!


----------



## PuMod (28. Oktober 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Siehe oben und ein Foto



Muchas gracias


----------



## Deleted253406 (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht's denn mit der Craft-Helm-Mütze aus?
Hat die schon jemand getestet?

Von H.A.D. gibt's ja auch Tücher mit Fleecerand.
Wäre evtl. auch einen Versuch wert.

In den tiefen meines Kleiderschrankes habe ich noch eine Helly Hansen Sturmhaube gefunden. Funktionell sicher 1A: Kopf warm, Hals warm, keine Lücken. Sieht halt etwas merkwürdig aus, wenn man schon bei 5-10 Grad derart unterwegs ist


----------



## Zara Bernard (29. Oktober 2012)

Durchs normale HAD zieht es durch. Sehr luftig. Bei mir nur Sommertauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deranfänger (29. Oktober 2012)

@ linnsche,

wie wäre es mit so was: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung-Bike/Schuhe/MTB-Herren/Shimano-SH-MW81-Gore-Tex-Winter-MTB-Schuh::40056.html?refID=froogle anstatt Überzieher?


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Oktober 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Geht bei dir kein Wind?
> Das klingt sehr ungesund.
> Außer du bist hauptberuflich Kampfschwimmer.



Hi,
bei mir war es auf solchen Touren immer nahezu windstill, da Anstieg im Wald. Letzten Samstag im Harz ging es so sehr gut. In den Alpen bin ich, wenn dann leider nur im Sommer zum Biken. Aber stimmt schon, wenn Wind dazu kommt, wird sehr ungemütlich.

Grüße
NaitsirhC


----------



## Stone0207 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich mÃ¶chte mich gern mal hier mit dran hÃ¤ngen, wenn ich darf. Ich habe nach langer Pause erst Anfang dieses Jahres wieder intensiver mit dem Biken angefangen, mÃ¶chte wÃ¤hrend der kalten Jahreszeit aber auch nicht drauf verzichten. Deshalb suche ich auch, wie die meisten hier, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau obenrum.

Ich habe mich vor drei Wochen mit den (hervorragenden) Lidl Funktionsunterhemden eingedeckt. FÃ¼r 12.99 pro StÃ¼ck wirklich top!

Als Jacke habe ich gerade die Vaude Gravit zu Haus, und zwar das sehr dÃ¼nne 80% Windproof Modell. Mit der FunktionswÃ¤sche, einem Thermotrikot und der Gravit sollte ich schonmal bis 0 Grad fahren kÃ¶nnen denke ich.
Allerdings gibt es hier so viele verschiedene Aussagen die verunsichern: einige sagen, es muss 100%ig winddicht sein, was ja eigentlich nur mit einer Membran funktioniert, wenn das Teil am End auch noch atmen soll, richtig? 
Andere sagen, 80% windproof ohne Membran ist top, da die Feuchtigkeit besser nach aussen abdampfen kann.

Alternativ hatte ich mir jetzt von Gore noch die Countdown 2in1 bestellt..und zwar hier:
http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6246-0303-003-N1207/197/gore-countdown-as-2in1-jacke-rot-blau-herren.phtml (ist nebenbei noch ein SchnÃ¤ppchentip!)

FÃ¼r den Preis eine Gore Active Shell plus ein Gore Thermo Triko kam mir vom Preis her echt gut vor â also konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Allerdings hat die Gore ja die Membran, die von so vielen hier verteufelt wird. Die Vaude hat keine, ist nur dichtgewebt â aber halt auch nur 80% windproof.

Jetzt hab ich sie also beide hier und weiss nicht, welche ich nehmen soll. Beide passen super (bin 1,80 bei 80kg), die Vaude in M, die Gore in L.
Was wÃ¼rdet Ihr machen? Zur Vaude noch ein Langarmtrikot z.B. von Decthlon, was weiter oben schon verlinkt wurde? Oder die Gore Hammerjacke zum SchnÃ¤ppchenpreis?

Bin fÃ¼r jeden Hinweis dankbar - speziell, wenn jemand die Jacken besitzt oder schon getestet hat. Ist schon Mist, dass man erst weiss wie die Sachen funktionieren wenn man sie schon gekauft hat...


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch schon gesehen, war mir aber bei der Größe unsicher.
> Darf ich mal nach deinem Kopfumfang und deiner Größe der Mütze fragen - würde mir sehr helfen?!
> Dankeschön.


 
hab 56cm  umfang die grösse M damals bestellt und sitzt wie angegossen.

verarbeitung von der mütze auch 1a konnte keinen mangel in irgend einer form an der mütze finden.

die windproof III wird oft als besser bewertet da bishen wärmer und voll winddicht sein soll, mir reicht aber die normale warmcap aus is günstiger und vollgeschwitzt hab ich sie bisher noch nie bekommen fahre aber selten mehr als ne stunde.
verwende sie meist zwischen 15° bis 0° aussentemp.


aso wenn ich nix helm verwende was bei mir auch öfters voekommt verwende ich normalerweise powerstretch fleece mützen, sind zwar nicht winddicht wärmen aber trotzdem ordentlich und schwitzen kein ding da es ja fleece is.
http://www.ski-outdoor-shop.de/produkte/warmpeace-skip-hat-power-stretch-fleece-muetze

aber is nur ein hersteller im grunde sind alle powerstretch hauben gleich,das material is ja ursprünglich für bergsport gedacht.
  @_Stone0207_

zu windshirt oder doch membranjacke hat jeder seine meinug du must selber rausfinden was dir lieber is oder was besser funktioniert.

ich schwitze in nachezu allen membranen am rad, dacher geht für mich nur windzeugs allgemein.

zu winddicht,
liegt alles im rahmen muss nicht 100% sein wobei 100% auch ohne membran möglich sind, die 80% teile von vaude sind klasse.

das von mir verwendete decathlon billig windshirt zum beispiel is auch nix 100% dicht dann müsste es ja praktisch den sauerstoff abschnürren. ich schätze mein teil auf irgendwas um die ~95% winddichtheit ein, vom gefühl her is es aber eben dicht weil nur ein hauch von fast nix durchgeht das man im grunde nicht merkt.

aso und noch was zur gravit jacken kombi.
 fals du nen dünnen fleece pulli hast ca 100g/m² versuch mal die kombination unterwäsche+dünner fleece pullli+ gravit jacke.

der fleece pulli bringt gegenüber dem trikot ne bessere wärmeisolation bei noch immer max dampfdurchlass.
und fleece in 100er starke is wirklich sauleicht, sollte vom gewicht her kaum nen unterschied zum trikot machen.
wennst decathlon erwähnst haben auch was brauchbares https://www.decathlon.de/fleece-forclaz-20-herren-id_8225503.html

is gegenüber dem alten modell nicht mehr beidseitig flauschig, nur noch innenseite micofleece, is aber trotzdem noch warm und dadurch das es aussen glatt gelassen wurde bishen robuster als die alte version.
wenn ein laden in deiner nähe is schau dir das teil mal an.


----------



## rastlos (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Bin auch so ein weichei welches gerne schwitzt und schnell friert.da ich erst anfang dieses jahres mit dem biken angefangen habe,war der erste laden den ich angesteuert hab lidl und aldi.
 Habe ein paar tipps befolgt die hier gegeben wurden und das ergebnis is folgendes:
Funktionsunterhemd von lidl,darüber ein trikot lidl und darüber eine sehr leichte jacke von crane vom aldi (keine softshell).
Bin dann bei 4 kalten grad los.die strecke (pur st.ingbert)hat es schon in sich.naja,23 km 1,5 stunden  funktionierte das alles super.hatte durchgehend warm.danach war es die hölle.bis dahin uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## rastlos (29. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand vieleicht ein tipp weche handschuhe und mütze (sollte über die ohren gehen) zu empfehlen sind?preislich sollte es aber im rahmen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuMod (29. Oktober 2012)

rastlos schrieb:


> Hat jemand vieleicht ein tipp weche handschuhe [...] zu empfehlen sind?



Ich habe diese und bin hochzufrieden:

Roekl Romagna


----------



## rastlos (29. Oktober 2012)

Super,vielen dank.


----------



## linnsche (29. Oktober 2012)

deranfänger schrieb:


> @ linnsche,
> 
> wie wäre es mit so was: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...ex-Winter-MTB-Schuh::40056.html?refID=froogle anstatt Überzieher?



die scheinen ja schon geil zu sein aber der preis is leider zur zeit nicht drin..die andren sachen hab ich entweder geschenkt bekommen oder günstiger erworben...muss mal auf die Liste schreiben (weihnachtsliste  )


----------



## austriacarp (29. Oktober 2012)

rastlos schrieb:


> Hat jemand vieleicht ein tipp weche handschuhe und mÃ¼tze (sollte Ã¼ber die ohren gehen) zu empfehlen sind?preislich sollte es aber im rahmen bleiben.


Von den Handschuhen her habe ich einiges durch die einzigen wo mir warm ist in den Fingern sind diese http://www.bike-components.de/produ...s-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe---Auslaufmodell-.html den ganzen Lidl und Aldi Dreck habe ich auch schon durch in der Crane Softshell Jacke schwitze ich mehr als in meiner Regenjacke absolut unbrauchbar. Den letzten Winter bin ich mit Nike Combat Shirt einmal kurz und zweimal lang je nach Temperatur und meiner heiÃ geliebten Jack Wolfskin Soft Shell Jacke fÃ¼r Vielschwitzer mit LÃ¼ftungszipp fÃ¼rs bergauf fahren durchgefahren. Wenn es ganz kalt war so um die -10 habe ich mir das Thermoshirt von Tschibo als vierte Schicht angezogen kann ich nur empfehlen fÃ¼r 14â¬ das beste was man kriegen kann. Schuhe habe ich die Shimano Gore Tex MHT91 die sind wÃ¤rmer als meine Gaerne Winterschuhe mit Neopren Ãberschuhen und noch dazu Wasserdicht.


----------



## PuMod (29. Oktober 2012)

Lese ich das richtig, du ziehst bis zu fünf Schichten an? Möööönsch, dann sähe ich aus wie Moby Dick...


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. Oktober 2012)

@_austriacarp_

3 schichten + softshell+termoshirt?

könntest du dieses tchibo thermo ding mal verlinken?
 weil thermo viel und gleichzeitig nix sagt, könnte ja im grunde alles mögliche sein bis zu ner elektrischen heizdecke.

aso und wiso das thermo teil nach der softshell? die winddichte schicht sollte immer die letzte sein, meiner ansicht nach, danach was anziehen oder drüberziehn is doch overkill im temperatur prinzip oder wärme feld.

als beispiel von mir wenn ich mich extrem anziehen muss bei zum beispiel -30° dann langarm shirt+ 200er fleece pulli+primaloft weste(da ne ne primaloft jacke mich verbrennt)+ windjacke(das ja das schutzshild gegen den wind+kälte macht).

oder einfacher gesagt 3 schichten wärmen stark den oberkörper der ja warm sein soll um den rest vom körper warm zu halten die 4 schicht blockt dann den wind weg der dieses wärmefeld zerstören könnte.


----------



## Duk3 (29. Oktober 2012)

Da ich schon einen halben Roman mit viel zu viel unwichtigen Infos schreiben angefangen habe, hier die Kurzfassung meiner (im März nach 15j. null Sport mit Bike angefangen, aktuell 120kg nach fast 6000km) Erfahrung der letzten 3 Tage ( 0° +-3°C, Regen/Schnee, 16km 700hm, 28km 600hm, 44km 150hm) 

Hose: kurze Protective/Vaude Innenhose
dünne, ungefütterte Softshell??-Trekinghose: Bergauf nicht zu warm und Bergab auch nass nicht wirklich kalt. 
gefütterte Softeshell: bergab super, ebene gut, bergauf grenzwertig


Oberkörper bergauf: Langärmeliges Lidl Unterhemd + Kurzärmeliges Laufshirt/Langärmeliges Stretchshirt + Regenjacke (bei Regen->Schnee wechsel auf)/Windjacke
fast zuviel, nass (Regenjacke=Sauna) aber noch warm

bergab/ebene: langärmeliges Lidl Unterhemd + langärmeliges Lidl Shirt + Regenjacke/ungefütterte Softshell
runter perfekt, ebene fast wieder zu warm (mit Windjacke zu kalt da, vorallem am Reißverschluss, nicht komplett winddicht)


Schuhe: Teva Links
   Trotz 2 Paar Socken Zuhause erstmal überprüfen müssen ob alle Zehen noch da sind -> neue besorgt http://www.sports-experts.com/Wilde...-Kaiser-Trekkingschuh-Via-Alpina-Mid-ETX.html

Kopf: Helm + Regenüberzug
   Bergauf Hofer windstopper Stirnband
   Bergab Hofer windstopper Kappe

Hände: Craft Storm Gloves: Bergauf und Ebene wenn trocken gerade noch warm genug ansonsten nicht zu gebrauchen
         Alte, Billige Skihandschuhe: Bergab angenehm, aber Lenker schlecht zu greifen und kein gutes Gefühl mit Bremsen

Gesicht: Nichts: Schneeflocken können schmerzhaft sein!!  -> Buff besorgt


Ok, diese "Kurz"version ist auch ein bisschen länger geworden als geplant.
Aber vielleicht sind ein paar Anhaltspunkte für ein paar Leser dabei.


----------



## Ulmi (30. Oktober 2012)

...zuerst wollte ich nur die erste Seite lesen...nun sind es doch alle 6 geworden. Erstmal danke an alle für die vielen Tips, da ich mir denke, dass jeder Winterbiker sich mit dem gleichen Problem rumschlägt, der eine mehr der andere weniger. 
Nach den 6 Seiten Lektüre hab ich heute Abend auf dem Weg ins Geschäft wohl alles so falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann in Sachen Bekleidung, naja wenigstens hab ich auch nicht gefroren.....Ca. 0 Grad, 10km, leicht bergauf, am Schluß Anstieg (120 Hm auf ca. 500m Länge)
Bekleidung war Shimano MT 90 Schuh, warme Füsse trotz Klick(und dass soll was heißen bei mir), Thermoradhose Aldi, warme Füsse, alles paletti. 
Oberbekleidung Regenjacke Northface (Dampfsauna), darunter dicker Fleece, darunter Langarmradshirt, darunter Windbreaker T-Shirt (vorne winddich, hinten leichtes Polyster). 
War natürlich alles nass beim Ankommen. 
Nachher lass ich mal die Regenjacke Weg, dann nur Fleece, und die beiden Shirts, schaumermal wie nass ich dann werde ;-)


----------



## austriacarp (30. Oktober 2012)

Das Thermoshirt trage ich natürlich unter der Soft Shell Jacke. Hier der Link zum Thermoshirt habe aber noch das alte in grau http://www.tchibo.de/Herren-Thermoshirt-p200021873.html


----------



## austriacarp (30. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig, du ziehst bis zu fünf Schichten an? Möööönsch, dann sähe ich aus wie Moby Dick...


Die 4 Schichten unter der Jacke sind dünner wie ein Fleece Pullover habe das mal bei Galileo in einen Beitrag gesehen von Sibirien wo die Kinder bis zu 7 Schichten dünne Kleidung tragen wenn sie in die Schule gehen. Seit dem praktiziere ich dieses Zwiebelhaut System und friere mir nicht mehr den Arsch ab wie früher mit einen super warmen dicken Fleece Pullover.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (30. Oktober 2012)

für mich kommt (wie schon geschrieben) viel zu wenig ein aspekt heraus: viel schwitzen - falsch und vor allem zu viel angezogen.

mir muß, wenn ich wegfahre, kalt sein. nach 5 minuten ist mein körper sowieso auf betriebstemperatur. wenn ich bei minus 5 - 10 ° fahre (bergauf) fahre, brauch ich maximal ein shirt und einen dünnen fleecepulli. sogar meine frau (die extrem kälteempfindlich ist) braucht nicht mehr. das ganze mit einer sehr gemütlichen geschwindigkeit verbunden, ergibt dann weniger oder gar kein schwitzen. auch nicht bei 1000 hm. und auch dann nicht, wenn wind geht. gilt auch für schneeschuhwandern und schitouren.

und ich muß schon schmunzeln, wenn ich dann leute überhole, weil sie in ihren daunen- und funktionswäscheoverkill total eingehen, weil jede faser des körpers nach etwas kühlung schreit ...
(weil schweiß ist ja ein zeichen von einer überlastung vom körper ...)

und wie ja schon einige geschrieben haben: der abtransport kann nur mit dampf funktionieren. wobei das soooo auch nicht immer klappt. je nach qualität des produkts halt. mit  schweiß geht das aber nie - ist ja eben kein dampf, sondern flüssigkeit. dieses simple prinzip wollen allerdings alle marketingstrategen übergehen. und uns irgendeinen schwachsinn einreden. 

also probiert einfach mal aus, etwas komplett WEGzulassen, ihr werdet sehen, das funktioniert. 

das alles gilt natürlich nur fürs rauffahren!

wenn es noch kälter ist, stellt sich die frage mmn eh nicht - weil meine lunge soll ja auch noch gesund bleiben (so ab minus 20). schwitzen ist dann eher das geringere problem.


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Die 4 Schichten unter der Jacke sind dünner wie ein Fleece Pullover habe das mal bei Galileo in einen Beitrag gesehen von Sibirien wo die Kinder bis zu 7 Schichten dünne Kleidung tragen wenn sie in die Schule gehen. Seit dem praktiziere ich dieses Zwiebelhaut System und friere mir nicht mehr den Arsch ab wie früher mit einen super warmen dicken Fleece Pullover.


 
fleece pullis gibts in unterschidlichen stärken, ein 100er fleece pulli is im grunde fast so dick wie ein normales baumwoll t-shirt wennst sowas mal in die hand nimmst.
i besitze auch nen pulli aus nem 350er material der natürlich dick is wie man sich nen dicken pulli vorstellt.

darum wird ja oft bei kleidung die materialstärke in gramm/m² fläche angegeben, man kann jede stoff in seiner gewünschten materialstärke kaufen je nach wunsch.

dein thermoshirt schaut übrigends auch bishen nach ner dünnen fleece jacke aus.


----------



## austriacarp (30. Oktober 2012)

Ein Fleece Pullover saugt extrem egal wie dick er ist


----------



## Zara Bernard (30. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ein Fleece Pullover saugt extrem egal wie dick er ist



Gibt die Feuchtigkeit aber auch gleich wieder weiter.


----------



## PuMod (30. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute die Active Extreme Shirts von Craft bekommen. Passen saugut. Werde morgen mal auf die Arbeit fahren und testen. 

Bestellt habe ich mir auch noch die Windjacken bei Decathlon und die 2 in 1 Gore Jacke. Mal schauen & ich werde berichten.  Ich erhoffe mir folgendes von den neuen Jacken:

1. Die dünnere Jacke kann ich sicherlich noch bis 5°C fahren wenn ich  drunter 2 Schichten Funtionsshirts anziehe (wahlweise noch ein dünnes 100er Fleece). Hat unter der Weste ja auch  ganz gut funktioniert.

2. Die 2in1 Jacke möchte ich mitnehmen wenn es noch kälter wird. Starten  kann ich dann mit der Innenjacke + Unterwäsche (auch bergauf fahren) und bergab ziehe  ich einfach die Überjacke drüber. Könnte ja klappen nachdem was ich  hier so gelesen hab. 

!!!DANKE an dieser Stelle für die tollen Tips aus dem Thread!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW: Am Sonntag war ich auch mit dem Rad unterwegs. Bin bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und 2°C losgefahren. Angezogen hatte ich ein langes Skiunterhemd (allerdings ohne Waben oder gar Fleece), ein langärmliges Trikot von Decathlon und eine Windweste. Also Hose diente mir eine leicht gefütterte lange Pellwurst von Decathlon mit Membran. 

Solange es bergauf ging, war alles gut (bis auf die Kondition)  Selbst die Schwitzerei hielt sich in Grenzen. Unangenehm war nur, dass der Schweiss am Nacken in das hochgeschnittene Unterhemd gelaufen ist. Beim fahren wurde dann der Nacken/ Hals kalt. Fies. Nächstes mal werde ich wieder ein Buff anziehen, der saugt den Schweiß auf. Wenn es mir dann zu kalt wird, ziehe ich das Dingen eben aus. So gewinne ich ne Stunde... 

Bergab aber war es die Hölle! Ich dachte, meine nur leicht "angeschwitzten" Arme fallen ab.  Daher habe ich mir jetzt noch die Gore Jacke und dünnere Windjacken (oben erwähnt) bestellt. Das Experiment, wie von einigen Usern hier vorgeschlagen nur mit winddichter Weste zu fahren ist also nix für mich. Naja. Lehrgeld bezahlt.

Handschuhe sind übrigens diese hier  zum Einsatz gekommen - waren ok. Selbst nach 5km langer Asphaltabfahrt  gegen Abend und im Schatten (nochmal DEUTLICH kälter) merkte ich zwar  das die Finger kälter wurden, aber sie wärmten sich auch halbwegs zügig  wieder auf. Ganz zu schweigen von meinen Armen. Ein Kumpel hatte zwei Handschuhe übereinander (normale  Laufhandschuhe, ohne Windmembran) und er konnte fast nicht mehr  Schalten/ Bremsen, so kalt waren seine Finger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schuhtechnisch war ich auch soweit zufrieden. Hab mir dieses Jahr ein paar neue Schuhe gekauft. Bin nur mit dünnen Socken gefahren, gegen Abend hätte ich mir gewünscht, ein paar dickere angezogen zu haben. Aber ansonsten alles tutti. 

Momentan scheint die Regel beim losfahren noch frieren zu dürfen ganz ok zu sein. Aber nur, wenn man nicht in den Abend reinfährt. Denn da fallen die Temperaturen so stark, dass man eigentlich nochmal was draufpacken müsste. 

So, genug geredet, wollte euch nur sagen das das Experiment "welche Klamotte für den Schwitzer" voranschreitet. Sofern gewünscht, berichte ich weiter. 

PuMod


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Momentan scheint die Regel beim losfahren noch frieren zu dürfen ganz ok zu sein. Aber nur, wenn man nicht in den Abend reinfährt. Denn da fallen die Temperaturen so stark, dass man eigentlich nochmal was draufpacken müsste.


 
frieren solltest ned unbedingt, nur bevor man losfährt sollte es halt ned schon warm sein.
 leicht kühl, nach 5 min am rad ne angenehme wärme, dann passt es bei mir in der regel.

und westen im winter sind ned so dolle hab 3 westen zuhause verwende sie aber nur im sommer am rad, wenn im winter, dann nur am berg(wandern,klettern,...) und ned am rad.

mit unterwäsche auf jeden fall den test machen was besser geht eben sehr dünn oder eben ne dicke ski unterwäsche da kann man auch ned pauschal das optimum sagen bei mir funtioniert am besten sehr dünnes (kompressions ) zeugs am besten, gibt aber leute wo die unterwäsche gar ned geht, die lieber locker ski unterwäsche drunter haben und eben dadurch weniger schwitzen.

am nacken wird bei mir nix nass, könnte es an der unterwäsche liegen?

auf jeden fall wenns richtig kalt ist verwende ich ja als zwischenschicht nen 200er fleece pulli und da immer mit so nem 1/4 reisverschluss, die haben oben so nen stechkragen fast immer drauf, der um den hals den flauschigen fleece drübermacht, somit saugt er direkt jede feuchtigkeit die entstehen kann sofort weg+ nen schal ersetzt er auch direkt.
hier als beispielbild das man sich vorstellen kann was ich meine.
http://www.bergfreunde.de/vaude-kid...r/?pid=10004&gclid=CPWpsMG-qbMCFUHxzAodax4A5Q


----------



## Zara Bernard (30. Oktober 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> So, genug geredet, wollte euch nur sagen das das Experiment "welche Klamotte für den Schwitzer" voranschreitet. Sofern gewünscht, berichte ich weiter.
> PuMod



Immer her mit den Geschichten!   

Mal wieder ein sinnvoller Thread.




lorenz4510 schrieb:


> am nacken wird bei mir nix nass, könnte es an der unterwäsche liegen?



Schwitze auch am Nacken.
Da werden dann die Haare nass.
Ohne Haube eher schlecht.
Im Endeffekt hilft dagegen nur das Buff um den Hals bei diesen Temperaturen.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

moin,

wärmt ihr euch vor dem radeln daheim auf ? Radsportler fahren auch anders. Wenn ich morgens Ampelsprints mach und meine Leistungskurve anschauen würde, wäre die bestimmt ein Zickzackkurs. Da muss man dann doch schon fit wie ein Turnschuh sein, damit man hier nicht so schnell ins Schwitzen kommt. 
Montane Jacken gibt es übrigens derzeit recht günstig bei chainreactioncycles


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Oktober 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Schwitze auch am Nacken.
> Da werden dann die Haare nass.
> Ohne Haube eher schlecht.
> Im Endeffekt hilft dagegen nur das Buff um den Hals bei diesen Temperaturen.


 
bin froh das ich um den kopf zumindest unempfindlich bin gegen das lästige wasser.

ich musste nur mein prob mit unter den armen und am rücken in den griff bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Oktober 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Schwitze auch am Nacken.
> Da werden dann die Haare nass.



Da hilft ne sportliche Kurzhaarfriese..


----------



## alf2013 (31. Oktober 2012)

also ich wiederhol mich. man sollte beim rauffahren und -gehen nur soviel anziehen, daß man nicht friert. hier ist natürlich jeder anders. aber grundsätzlich haben wahrscheinlich 90 % meiner kurs- und tourenteilnehmer das falsche an.

wenn ich zum schwitzen anfange, bin ich ZU warm angezogen. das gilt auch für den hals- und die kopfpartie. hitzestau ist absolut leistungseinschränkend. und obendrein noch ein garant für eine super verkühlung.

entweder nur ein langarmshirt - und das reicht meiner erfahrung nach bei den kursen und touren fast immer. oder schneller rauftreten - bei gleicher bekleidung (1 shirt). zur not eben auch noch ein dünnes bis mittleres fleece drüber. auf KEINEN fall was winddichtes. mit dem zeugs kann man sich ja gleich in die sauna setzen!

und kommts mir jetzt nicht mit dem frieren. bei körperlicher betätigung kanns gar kein frieren geben. pausen, stehenbleiben und runterfahren sind natürlich ein anderes thema. also permanente bewegung ist das zauberwort. und wenn man leicht schwitzt (so wie ich), ist das ja ein zeichen, daß der körper gut auf touren kommt ...

beim runterfahren sind dann mehrere schichten - mit einer winddichten außenschicht - absolut pflicht. und trockene sachen sind grundbedingung. sprich reserve-shirt ist IMMER im rucksack ... 

wenn ich mit einem nassen shirt runterfahre - und soviele schichten kann ich drüber gar nicht anhaben - hol ich mir den tod 

ps: ich fahre im winter mit flat-pedalen. entweder bergschuhe (lowa tibet) oder einen alaska-boot. das sind die dinger, die bis fast zur mitte vom unterschenkel gehen und gefüttert sind. sonst wäre noch das eine alternative:
http://45nrth.com/products/category/softgoods

beim rauffahren habe ich eher dünne handschuhe an. beim runterfahren ziehe ich mir die schihandschuhe an. 

wenn ich mich beim runterfahren mal so richtig "durchkühle", dann gehts auch bis zur badewanne daheim nicht mehr weg. also ist eben auch die tourenplanung extrem wichtig (ein permanentes bergauf-bergab ist dann nicht so optimal ...)

wenn es nur flach dahingeht, kann man sich ja gleich von hausaus etwas wärmer anziehen. mit langsamer fahren gibts dann sowieso nie ein schwitzen ...


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Oktober 2012)

alf2013 schrieb:


> wenn ich zum schwitzen anfange, bin ich ZU warm angezogen. das gilt auch für den hals- und die kopfpartie. hitzestau ist absolut leistungseinschränkend. und obendrein noch ein garant für eine super verkühlung.[ quote]
> 
> das ist nicht ganz richtig ich z.b schwitze sehr leicht und nackt fahren geht halt im winter nich und sogar da würde ich warscheindlich schwitzen
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleydobson (31. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir ist der rücken das problem...egal ob mit oder ohne rucksack, am rücken bin ich immer nass


----------



## beutelfuchs (31. Oktober 2012)

alf2013 schrieb:


> mir muß, wenn ich wegfahre, kalt sein. nach 5 minuten ist mein körper sowieso auf betriebstemperatur. wenn ich bei minus 5 - 10 ° fahre (bergauf) fahre, brauch ich maximal ein shirt und einen dünnen fleecepulli. sogar meine frau (die extrem kälteempfindlich ist) braucht nicht mehr.



Alles schoen und gut, so lange kein Wind geht. Wenn doch, also fast immer, ist mir kalt, egal wie schnell ich fahre. Im Gegenteil: Je schneller ich fahre, desto mehr Wind, desto kaelter. 
Zugegeben sehe ich oefters Fahrer, welche sich so anziehen, wie du beschreibst. Ich wuerde mich, wie gesagt, tot frieren.


----------



## Zara Bernard (31. Oktober 2012)

Seh ich auch so.
Schon der Fahrtwind reicht doch aus.
Man muß ja nicht im eigenen Saft schwimmen.
Es reicht wenn man normal schwitzt.
Da wird einem kalt ohne Windschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (31. Oktober 2012)

hi zusammen, ich schwitz sehr stark beim Sport und dass schon immer, das einzige was bei mir richtig gut funktioniert sind hochwertige shirts die eigtl fürs Langlaufen gedacht sind, die bringen die Nässe super von der Haut weg, darüber ein guter Fleece und als Außenhaut ne gute Jacke mit mind. 20.000 (hab die einheit vergessen) Atmungaktivität.

Zur Zeit nutze ich shirt und Fleece von Odlo, beides sehr dünn, und ne alte ungefütterte Jacke Burton AK 2L, das funktioniert hervorragend, schweiß wird da so gut abtransportiert dass die Jacke außen nass ist, der fleece feucht und das shirt fast trocken. Billig sind die Sachen nicht, halten dafür aber ewig, funktionsunterwäsche von tschibo und Co mag bei Leuten die wenig Schwitzen ok sein, bei mir sind die Sachen allerdings innerhalb von ner halben stunde klatschnass und ich friere.

Shirt ist Odlo Evolution cool, Fleece weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr so genau, die Sachen sind zwar "relativ" teuer, sehen aber nach 4 Jahren immernoch aus wie neu, und ich nutze bzw. wasche sie sehr häufig.

Vor allem das shirt muss richtig hauteng anliegen, sollte schon stark spannen, dann ists genau richtig, beim ersten anziehen etwas ungewohnt sollte aber natürlich nirgendwo einschnüren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Oktober 2012)

alf2013 schrieb:


> entweder nur ein langarmshirt - und das reicht meiner erfahrung nach bei den kursen und touren fast immer. oder schneller rauftreten - bei gleicher bekleidung (1 shirt). zur not eben auch noch ein dünnes bis mittleres fleece drüber. auf KEINEN fall was winddichtes. mit dem zeugs kann man sich ja gleich in die sauna setzen!
> 
> und kommts mir jetzt nicht mit dem frieren. bei körperlicher betätigung kanns gar kein frieren geben. pausen, stehenbleiben und runterfahren sind natürlich ein anderes thema. also permanente bewegung ist das zauberwort. und wenn man leicht schwitzt (so wie ich), ist das ja ein zeichen, daß der körper gut auf touren kommt .....


 
die 2 sachen verstehe ich ned so ganz.

zu 1.
beim ersten sagst nur shirt sonst nix, nie was winddichtes sonst schwitzt man?

bei bewegung entsteht nun mal der schweis, mehr oder weniger , wenn dann bei kälte der wind durch die kleidung darauf bläst entsteht automatisch frost+kälte.
und beim radfahren hat man teils mit starkem gegenwind zu tun.

durch 2 punkte entsteht kälte:
 1 wasser auf der haut und eben wind, und bei mir war es immer schon so das die unterwäsche prob 1 lösen muss also kunststoff der schnell das wasser entsorgt

und eben windshirt welches das prob 2 beseitigt.

zu 2.
man kann nie friere´n bei bewegung?
über welche temperaturen reden wir hier, 0° hatte es gestern da nimmst du nur ein trikot sonst nix?
bei -10° oder -20° nur trikot weil du sagst es ist nicht möglich das man friert zur not bei -30° dann ein dünnes fleece dazu?

 mit einer sache hast auf jeden fall recht, grossteil der leute kleidet sich falsch bei sport und speziel im winter. aber darum gehts ja in diesem beitrag.


----------



## bobons (31. Oktober 2012)

alf2013 schrieb:


> für mich kommt (wie schon geschrieben) viel zu wenig ein aspekt heraus: viel schwitzen - falsch und vor allem zu viel angezogen.
> ...
> also probiert einfach mal aus, etwas komplett WEGzulassen, ihr werdet sehen, das funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Vorhin probiert: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Under-Armour-Herren-T-Shirt-Compression/dp/B003KK6C5E"]Under Armour Heat Gear[/ame] mit Softshell (Aldi, von 2009) bei 5 °C. Mir war konstant gefühlt kalt und alles war nach 2 Stunden triefnass. Trotzdem hat sich selbst das nasse Shirt warm angefühlt. Mit einem dickeren Thermoshirt war es letzte Woche bei ähnlicher Temperatur dasselbe Ergebnis, nur dass mir gefühlt wärmer war.
Für mich gilt also: egal wieviel ich anhabe, geschwitzt wird immer in ähnlichen Mengen.


----------



## austriacarp (1. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Vorhin probiert:
> Under Armour Heat Gear mit Softshell (Aldi, von 2009) bei 5 °C. Mir war konstant gefühlt kalt und alles war nach 2 Stunden triefnass. Trotzdem hat sich selbst das nasse Shirt warm angefühlt. Mit einem dickeren Thermoshirt war es letzte Woche bei ähnlicher Temperatur dasselbe Ergebnis, nur dass mir gefühlt wärmer war.
> Für mich gilt also: egal wieviel ich anhabe, geschwitzt wird immer in ähnlichen Mengen.


Zieh mal die Drecksjacke von Aldi aus dann wird es mit den Schwitzen auch besser ich habe in meiner Aldi Softshell mehr geschwitzt als in der Regenjacke


----------



## Zara Bernard (1. November 2012)

Under Armour hat super Sachen.
Aber nicht zum Radfahren.
Heat Gear speichert zu viel Feuchtigkeit und isoliert kaum. Imo nur für den Sommer geeignet.
Cold Gear isoliert mehr, gibt die Feuchtigkeit aber nicht schnell weiter.
Würd ich bei anderen Herstellern schauen.
Am besten funktioniert bei mir bis jetzt Odlo Evolution.


----------



## bobons (1. November 2012)

Die Softshell ist nicht überall winddicht, es gibt also keinen Hitzestau (sonst wäre mir zwischendurch nicht kalt geworden). Ich wollte ja die These prüfen, ob ich weniger schwitze wenn mir etwas kalt ist, das tue ich eben nicht. 

Im Sommer bei 20-35 °C fahre ich wirklich nur mit den Heatgear-Shirts, das ist auch wirklich angenehm, aber geschwitzt wird immer. Der menschliche Körper hat einen mechanischen Wirkungsgrad von 20-25%, bei 100 W Dauerleistung muss er also bis zu 400 W in Wärme umsetzen, und das geschieht eben durch unsere Wasserkühlung. Im Sommer verliere ich bei einer anständigen Tour trotz ca. 2 l Flüssigkeitsaufnahme bis zu 2 kg Gewicht. 

Ich werde einfach weiter Jacken ausprobieren, irgendein Material muss doch zumindest zu 20% die Werbeversprechen einhalten und die Verdunstung der Feuchtigkeit im Inneren der Jacke nach aussen schaffen. Ich stelle mir das bei einem Temperaturgefälle von bis zu 30 Kelvin nicht allzu schwer vor. Und in den letzten 20 Jahren sollten doch wohl einige Fortschritte in der Richtung gemacht worden sein: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:Mwef8C8mqPcJ:www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a255761.pdf+&hl=de&gl=de&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgP9tqCeyy2wzz_5XED2fVmSb31RbPCiPvulkXoj1S_GxRc_nAF4xv4uWBPQCKzyxRU4IhCAB9lF_kpckelv6pQBO9BBoEMva9SPvm5wX0lLz0upA5_s94547OKQZXzD1epE_mc&sig=AHIEtbStAfi8YYv34Qu5GGodsoBFjc0DSQ



Zara Bernard schrieb:


> ...
> Am besten funktioniert bei mir bis jetzt Odlo Evolution.



Nehme ich in die Ausprobierliste auf.


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. November 2012)

im sommer is es eher egal was man sich anzieht, ich verwende meist ein simples merino t-shirt bei langen strecken, da es am rücken eben ned anklebt wie baumwolle.

bei kurzstrecken also weniger als ne stunde zieh ich aber meist die böse baumwolle an, da is es mir doch egal ob bishen nass wird.


----------



## bobons (1. November 2012)

Active Shell fällt raus:



> Es wurde von Gore immer wieder betont, dass Kleidungsstücke aus diesem Material nicht für den normalen Gebrauch geeignet sind.
> Touren mit schwerem Rucksack
> Mehrtagestouren
> Skitouren
> ...



Quelle: http://www.outdoor-professionell.de/2011/10/gore-tex-blogger-summit-2011/

Ist das bei eVent auch so?  Laut einigen Outdoor-Usern, die (wie ich) immer einen Rucksack tragen, werden selbst 3-lagige eVent-Jacken schnell undicht an den Schultern.


----------



## rastlos (1. November 2012)

alf2013 schrieb:


> und kommts mir jetzt nicht mit dem frieren. bei körperlicher betätigung kanns gar kein frieren geben. pausen, stehenbleiben und runterfahren sind natürlich ein anderes thema. also permanente bewegung ist das zauberwort.




.
ich weiß ja nicht wo du rumeierst aber da wo ich und 90% der fred poster hier rumfahren gehts nun mal schlag auf schlag hoch und runter.ist beim mountainbiken nun mal so.ich möchte fahren,und keine modeschau im wald machen.da kann man nicht alle 5 minuten stehenbleiben und was überziehen weils  mal wieder bergab geht.
deine aussage ist einfach zu pauschal.


----------



## PuMod (1. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> [] Im Sommer verliere ich bei einer anständigen Tour trotz ca. 2 l Flüssigkeitsaufnahme bis zu 2 kg Gewicht.
> [...]



Lars Ulrich, der Drummer von Metallica verliert bei einem Konzert bis zu  4kg. Und er trinkt während des Konzertes immer ne orange Brühe aus  fetten Plastikbechern. Bist also in bester Gesellschaft (neben mir) 



alf2013 schrieb:


> [...]wenn ich zum schwitzen anfange, bin ich ZU warm angezogen. das gilt auch für den hals- und die kopfpartie. hitzestau ist absolut leistungseinschränkend. und obendrein noch ein garant für eine super verkühlung.



Wenn es so einfach wäre...  schau dir mal das Siegerländer Höhenprofil an. 

Außerdem: Ich fange schon an zu schwitzen wenn ich nur daran denke das ich gleich losfahre.  Glaubst du nicht, dass es einfach Menschen gibt die sehr schnell und sehr stark schwitzen und trotzdem Sport machen wollen? Und für die gibt es hier doch jetzt mannigfaltige Tipps. 

Deine Tipps finde ich übrigens auch gut (danke dafür), aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie wirklich für Vielschwitzer kompatibel sind. Und da geht es ja jetzt hier drum. 



austriacarp schrieb:


> Zieh mal die Drecksjacke von Aldi aus dann wird es mit den Schwitzen auch besser ich habe in meiner Aldi Softshell mehr geschwitzt als in der Regenjacke



Bitte kein sinnloses gebashe. Danke. 



rastlos schrieb:


> [...]Da kann man nicht alle 5 minuten stehenbleiben und was überziehen weils  mal wieder bergab geht.
> deine aussage ist einfach zu pauschal.



Sehe ich ähnlich. 


So und jetzt für euch ein paar Neuigkeiten. Heute 40km durch den Wald gedudelt. Die ersten 25km waren es ca. 7°C und trocken, danach fing es an zu regnen. 

Gekleidet war ich folgendermaßen:
1st layer: Craft Active Extreme Turtleneck
2nd layer: langärmliges Polyestertrikot
3rd layer: Windjacke (hauchdünn) 

+Buff
+MTB Winterschuhe
+lange Handschuhe (Windstopper Membrane)

... und was soll ich sagen:* Bis dato für mich die beste Kombination. *Sicherlich habe ich geschwitzt, bin aber eben nicht so fies ausgekühlt wie sonst. Innendrinn war es zwar "klamm" aber nicht nass. Helm und Buff (oberhalb) waren, wie immer, nach 10km pitschepatschenass, aber durch das Turtleneck war alles tutti. Die Windjacke hat den Regen ein bisschen abgehalten - war ausreichend. Besser als eine Regenjackenplatiktüte bei der man nur von innen schwitzt!!! Viel besser! 

So langsam komme ich der Sache näher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (1. November 2012)

Man muss auch zu Denken geben, dass die klimatischen Bedingungen, auch wenn hier vielleicht alle in Deutschland fahren, unterschiedlich ausfallen. Bei den ganzen Vergleichen ist auch zu berücksichtigen, wie jemand fährt, wie schnell geschwitzt wird, usw.

So muss wie der Threadersteller jeder für sich selbst den besten Kompromiss finden, es gibt definitiv kein Schwarz/Weiß.

Heute waren es 8-14 Grad bei uns, ebenfalls leichter Regen bei der Heimfahrt. Gemütliches bergauf. Langarm-Shirt aus Polyester und meine Norröna Softshell (keine Membran). Untenrum ein Sitzpolster und drüber meine Dakine Short und O'Neal Knieschützer. Handschuhe kurz, und sonst nur Helm, nix für den Hals, nix für den Kopf. Schweiß am Rücken aufgrund Rucksack lässt sich sowieso nicht vermeiden. Mir war zu keinem Zeitpunkt zu kühl, daheim angekommen maximal leicht feucht. Bergauf Jacke geöffnet, Bergab alles wieder dicht. 

Bei unter 5 Grad ziehe ich meist noch meine Odlo Funktionsunterwäsche an, und lange Hose, Handschuhe lang und je nachdem noch zusätzlicher Halsschutz. Umso kälter, desto mehr Schichten und Klamotten. Wechselklamotten dabei zu haben ist kein Fehler. Ob man diese braucht hängt von der Länge und Art der Tour ab.

Mit diesem Prinzip fahre ich persönlich am Besten!

Windstopper mit Membran hängt nur noch im Schrank, brauch ich ansich nicht mehr.


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Schweiß am Rücken aufgrund Rucksack lässt sich sowieso nicht vermeiden.


 
soll ja diverse rucksäcke geben die nur ein netz oder so an den rücken drücken und dann abstand zum rucksack ist.
 ich selber hab keinen in so einer ventilations bauart, aber angeblich soll man damit das nass am rücken vermeiden können, wird oft behauptet.

wie gesagt hatte bisher noch nicht so recht lust verschiedene bauarten durchzutesten.


----------



## bobons (1. November 2012)

Noch was für Theoretiker: http://www.loges.de/Die_zweite_Haut

Funktionskleidungs-Messungen der Army. Schoeller Dryskin Extreme liest sich vielversprechend, da es durch die Cordura-Verstärkung sehr stabil erscheint.


----------



## Agil (1. November 2012)

Ups geht das hier schnell @PuMod

Hi, schön das du uns deinen 1st layer (Craft Active Extreme Turtleneck)
verraten hast. Leider hast du zum 2. und 3. nichts weiter geschrieben.

Bei mir siehts im Augenblick so aus, zuerst hautenges Funktionsshirt (Hersteller ist bei den vorhandenen Craft, Lidl, Decathlon egal, ich merk keinen Unterschied).
Drüber teste ich ein enges oder weites Sommertrikot oder ein ganz dünnes Flies. Reihenfolge bisher Flies - eng -weit.
Bei der Jacke habe ich nur die Auswahl zwischen billiger Windstopperjacke (vorne innen eine "Silikonschicht" o.ä.) oder einer Vaude Spray (Regenjacke) und wenn es richtig kalt wird was von Decathlon.

Deshalb bin ich an den verwendeten Marken/Modellen interessiert.

cu


----------



## rastlos (1. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> soll ja diverse rucksäcke geben die nur ein netz oder so an den rücken drücken und dann abstand zum rucksack ist.
> ich selber hab keinen in so einer ventilations bauart, aber angeblich soll man damit das nass am rücken vermeiden können, wird oft behauptet.
> 
> wie gesagt hatte bisher noch nicht so recht lust verschiedene bauarten durchzutesten.




ich hab solch einen mit netz.es ist deutlich besser als bei meinem "normalen" rucksack.aber etwas mehr als komplett ohne rucksack schwitz ich trotzdem .ein wundermittel ist es leider nicht.


----------



## PuMod (1. November 2012)

Agil schrieb:


> @PuMod
> Hi, schön das du uns deinen 1st layer (Craft Active Extreme Turtleneck)
> verraten hast. Leider hast du zum 2. und 3. nichts weiter geschrieben.



Hab dir die Produkte oben verlinkt. Hatte ich bereits eine Seite vorher getan, dachte, das würde reichen. 



vitaminc schrieb:


> Man muss auch zu Denken geben, dass die klimatischen Bedingungen, auch  wenn hier vielleicht alle in Deutschland fahren, unterschiedlich  ausfallen. Bei den ganzen Vergleichen ist auch zu berücksichtigen, wie  jemand fährt, wie schnell geschwitzt wird, usw.[...]



Da gebe ich dir recht! Allerdings ist es auch so, dass hier ja nur Empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden und keine Wundermittel verkauft werden. Ich für meinen Teil bin gerade am ausprobieren was für mich, je nach Witterung, kleidungtechnisch eine gute Lösung ist. Imho geht das hier nur über ausprobieren



bobons schrieb:


> Noch was für Theoretiker: http://www.loges.de/Die_zweite_Haut Funktionskleidungs-Messungen der Army. Schoeller Dryskin Extreme liest sich vielversprechend, da es durch die Cordura-Verstärkung sehr stabil erscheint.









 Danke!

Insbesondere der zweite Link ist hochinteressant! Wenn ich das erste Diagramm richtig verstehe, dann heißt das, dass wenn es außenrum "trocken" ist (durchschnittliche relative Feuchtigkeit), die Atmungsaktivitäat der Gore-Membran schlechter ist wie in "feuchter" Umgebung. Das ershcließt sich mir nicht. Kann mir mal bitte eiener auf die Sprünge helfen, oder habe ich das dort richtig übersetzt.???


----------



## vitaminc (1. November 2012)

@_bobons_
Danke für die Links.



> *3. Schicht (funktionelle Außenbekleidung) *
> 
> Sie sollte winddicht, wasserdicht und trotzdem wasserdampfdurchgängig  sein. Hierfür eignen sich feinste Mikrofasern, die einen optimalen  Schutz vor Wind und Wetter ermöglichen. Jedes Gore-Tex®-Produkt ist  wasserdicht. Im Achsel- und Rückenbereich sollte eine zusätzliche  Lüftungsmöglichkeit vorhanden sein. Durch den Luftaustausch  (Kamineffekt) gelangt die Feuchtigkeit, die über der zweiten Schicht  liegt (bzw. unter der dritten Schicht) schneller nach außen. In den  Achselhöhlen wird durch den reichlichen Schweiß ein hoher  Wasserdampfdruck erzeugt. Die Frontreißverschlüsse sollten doppellagig  ausgelegt sein, bzw. zwei Verschluss-Schlitten aufweisen. Bei starkem  Schwitzen kann durch die Öffnung eines Reißverschlusses, bei  geschlossener Jacke, die Luftzirkulation erhöht werden. Eine in die  Sportjacke integrierte Kapuze ist ebenfalls von Vorteil. Bei viel  Sonnenschein ist zu beachten, dass die Oberfläche dunkler  Sportbekleidung am meisten Strahlungswärme der Sonne aufnimmt und damit  zusätzlich aufwärmt.


Jedes Gore-Tex Produkt ist wasserdicht? - das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben 

Eine Jacke die windicht, wasserdicht zudem auch noch wasserdampfdurchlässig ist, das kenne ich aktuell nur von Polartec Neoshell. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung wie gut das Material funktioniert, lesen tut sich das wie immer sehr gut, d.h. das Marketing macht wie immer einen guten Job.

Luftaustausch am Rücken? - kann man beim Radeln dank Rucksack meist vergessen. 

Luftaustausch an den Achseln? - ja, macht Sinn wenn man eine Jacke mit Membran hat. Viel bringen tut es meiner Meinung dennoch nicht, besser die Jacke komplett öffnen.

Ob Kapuze direkt an der Jacke oder man einen Kopfschutz in Form von Baff oder ähnlichem verwendet ist völlig wurscht. Ich bevorzuge ne Jacke ohne Kapuze, oder eben mit abnehmbarer Kapuze.


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Eine Jacke die windicht, wasserdicht zudem auch noch wasserdampfdurchlässig ist, das kenne ich aktuell nur von Polartec Neoshell. .


 
in dem text ist meiner ansicht nach allgemein jede art von microporöse membran gemeint.
neoshell is wie gore tex nur ne membran die auf stoffe laminiert wird.

das wichtige für jemanden der viel schwitzt is ja nach wie vor wieviel wasserdampf solche membranen schaffen, und das is meist zu wenig.


----------



## butcher1995 (2. November 2012)

Hi,

ich schwitze auch immer stark und am Ende einer Tour ist quasi alles nass.

Ich trage meist 

1.Schicht craft stay cool mesh superlight (hab damit immer sommer und winter gute Erfahrungen gemacht)

2.Schicht meist ein Radtrikot, jetzt wo es kälter ist (ich tippe mal so um die 4 Grad) habe ich craft Lightweight Stretch Pullover getestet. Hat super funktioniert.

3.Schicht. Wenn kälter wird, habe ich ein Wintertrikot / Jacke von Cannondale (hab ich vor einigen Jahren bei ebay erstanden), das für mich unschlagbar ist. Das wird so, glaub ich, nicht mehr vertrieben. 

Wenn es dann doch noch kalt wird, dann kommt noch ne Windweste oder die Regenjacke drüber. Hat dann bis -10 Grad funktioniert. Lange Pausen gibt es dann natürlich nicht.

Unter Helm trag ich eigentlich immer eine Bandana von Nalini, da läuft der Schweiß einem auch immer Sommer nicht in die Augen. Im Winter wird dann gegen eine Winter-Helm-Untermütze (bei mir von Sugoi) getauscht. Und schlimmstenfalls kommt über den Helm noch der Regenüberzug.

Ich habe allerdings mehr das Problem der kalten Füsse 
Da fahre ich ab Herbst in Shimano SH-MT 91, wenns kälter wird klebe ich mir unter die Zehen Einweg-Zehen-Wärmer und an kalten Tagen über die Schuhe Vaude Minsk. Alles vorher auf die Heizung gestellt und dann geht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

> Ich habe allerdings mehr das Problem der kalten Füsse



Flatpedale und Wanderschlappen mit dicken Socken und das Problem sollte gelöst sein


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. November 2012)

ich hab  normale pedale drauf, schuhe heisen irgendwas mit salomon gtx... sind so leichte trekking schuhe, nur eben leicht trotdem massiv vom aufbau und voll wetterfest, und ne einfach wollsocke dazu.

müsste der sein bin aber ned 100% sicher.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002T4EFDI/ref=asc_df_B002T4EFDI10397230?smid=A2RGUZB7MI1298&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B002T4EFDI"]Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra 2 GTX® L30795500 Herren Sportive Sneakers: Salomon: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]


wenn dir aber in flachen schuhen zu kalt is must leider solche nehmen die über knöchel gehen der fachbegriff dafür is mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## austriacarp (2. November 2012)

butcher1995 schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings mehr das Problem der kalten FÃ¼sse
> Da fahre ich ab Herbst in Shimano SH-MT 91, wenns kÃ¤lter wird klebe ich mir unter die Zehen Einweg-Zehen-WÃ¤rmer und an kalten Tagen Ã¼ber die Schuhe Vaude Minsk. Alles vorher auf die Heizung gestellt und dann geht das.


Ich fahre den MT 91 im Sommer und Winter bin damit bis -10Â° gefahren mit den Winer Socken von X Socks und mir war nicht kalt in den Zehen vorher hatte ich einen Winterschuh von Gaerne und Neopren Ãberschuhe und mir war stÃ¤ndig kalt in den FÃ¼Ãen auÃerdem kannst mit den MT 91 auch einen schÃ¶nen Sparziergang machen wenn das Bike mal verreckt und wenn er richtig dreckig ist einfach mit den Schlauch abwaschen ohne auf den FÃ¼Ãen Nass zu werden hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht das es so tolle Schuhe gibt er hat ja auch im Bike als einziger der getesteten Schuhe ein Ã¼berragend bekommen und dafÃ¼r ist er gleich darauf um 30â¬ teurer geworden.


----------



## PuMod (2. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich fahre den MT 91 im Sommer und Winter bin damit bis -10° gefahren mit den Winer Socken von X Socks und mir war nicht kalt in den Zehen vorher hatte ich einen Winterschuh von Gaerne und Neopren Überschuhe und mir war ständig kalt in den Füßen außerdem kannst mit den MT 91 auch einen schönen Sparziergang machen wenn das Bike mal verreckt und wenn er richtig dreckig ist einfach mit den Schlauch abwaschen ohne auf den Füßen Nass zu werden hätte nicht gedacht das es so tolle Schuhe gibt er hat ja auch im Bike als einziger der getesteten Schuhe ein überragend bekommen und dafür ist er gleich darauf um 30 teurer geworden.



Ist deine Tastatur kaputt?


----------



## austriacarp (2. November 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Ist deine Tastatur kaputt?


warum habe ich so viele Schreibfehler gemacht?


----------



## PuMod (2. November 2012)

Nein, aber mit Satztrennzeichen ließe es sich deutlich besser verstehen.

Bin ich jetzt ein Klug*******r?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (2. November 2012)

Das ist mein Problem beim Schreiben da ich nicht auf die Tastatur schaue und relativ schnell schreibe finde ich den Beistrich überhaupt nicht und den Punkt treffe ich nur ganz selten aber dafür bemühe ich mich das die groß und klein Schreibung einigermaßen funktioniert obwohl die eigentlich überbewertet ist.


----------



## rastlos (2. November 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Ich habe diese und bin hochzufrieden:
> 
> Roekl Romagna




war heut mal im laden ein paar handschuhe anprobieren und muss wirklich sagen ,ob core ,vaude oder sonstwas,was die passform angeht kommt da  für mein empfinden keiner an roeckl ran.zumindest in der preisklasse bis 50 euro.den vaude haver clove kannste ganz  vergessen.sowas von unbequem.
die meißten handschuhe sind mir allerdings zu dick.kann mir nicht vorstellen damit vernünftrig bremsen und schalten zu können.

am besten haben mir der roeckl pino

http://www.roeckl.de/produkte/radsport/winter/handschuh/pino/

und der roeckl rovio 
http://www.roeckl.de/produkte/radsport/winter/handschuh/rovio/

gefallen.

der pino würde mir wirklich zusagen,bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der für temps um die 0 grad geeignet ist.komisch ist auch das in der berschreibung auf der hersteller homepage nix von windstopper steht aber im laden bei der produktbeschreibung schon.komisch.

aber der ist soooowas von bequem.


----------



## austriacarp (2. November 2012)

Probier mal den Sibirian Glove von Craft der ist relativ dünn und sehr warm


----------



## rastlos (2. November 2012)

ja, danke für den tipp.dass problem ist das ich den hier in der umgebung nirgends zum anprobieren finde.und gerade bei handschuhen ist das besonders wichtig ,wie ich heute feststellen musste.


grüße


----------



## austriacarp (2. November 2012)

Amazon da kannst ihn kostenlos retournieren oder umtauschen von der größe her ist er gleich wie Gore, Shimano oder Specialized


----------



## butcher1995 (2. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Probier mal den Sibirian Glove von Craft der ist relativ dünn und sehr warm



bin auch absoliut zufrieden damit


----------



## Zara Bernard (3. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich fahre den MT 91 im Sommer und Winter bin damit bis -10° gefahren mit den Winer Socken von X Socks und mir war nicht kalt in den Zehen vorher hatte ich einen Winterschuh von Gaerne und Neopren Überschuhe und mir war ständig kalt in den Füßen außerdem kannst mit den MT 91 auch einen schönen Sparziergang machen wenn das Bike mal verreckt und wenn er richtig dreckig ist einfach mit den Schlauch abwaschen ohne auf den Füßen Nass zu werden hätte nicht gedacht das es so tolle Schuhe gibt er hat ja auch im Bike als einziger der getesteten Schuhe ein überragend bekommen und dafür ist er gleich darauf um 30 teurer geworden.



Fahrst du den MT91 mit Thermosohle oder ähnlichem?


----------



## herbert2010 (3. November 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Fahrst du den MT91 mit Thermosohle oder ähnlichem?


 

also ich fahre ihm ohne und auch nur bis 0 grad dan kommen die NW mit beheizbarer sohle  zum einsatz da ist mir der MT91 zu kalt.


----------



## rpnfan (3. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das ist mein Problem beim Schreiben da ich nicht auf die Tastatur schaue und relativ schnell schreibe finde ich den Beistrich überhaupt nicht und den Punkt treffe ich nur ganz selten aber dafür bemühe ich mich das die groß und klein Schreibung einigermaßen funktioniert obwohl die eigentlich überbewertet ist.



icHFINediegroßundkleinschreibunguNDsatzzeICHeneigentlichnichTüberbewerTET.


----------



## austriacarp (3. November 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Fahrst du den MT91 mit Thermosohle oder ähnlichem?


Nein einfach warme Socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (4. November 2012)

Habe gerade einen Rucksack für uns viel Schwitzer zu einen unschlagbaren Preis gefunden
http://www.ebay.at/itm/190605445743?...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2012)

die kleidung wird an den rücken gepresst, sodass keine luftzirkulation mehr stattfinden kann.
das bedeutet wärmestau und man schwitzt trotzdem.

so sind meine erfahrungen mit dem ersten modell dieser machart.


----------



## austriacarp (4. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die kleidung wird an den rücken gepresst, sodass keine luftzirkulation mehr stattfinden kann.
> das bedeutet wärmestau und man schwitzt trotzdem.
> 
> so sind meine erfahrungen mit dem ersten modell dieser machart.


 Jetzt wirds mir zu Mühsam soll jeder für sich selbst testen, jedenfalls lässt das Gitter die Luft durch und das die Kleidung durch einen Rucksack am Körper gedrückt wird lässt sich nicht vermeiden oder habe ich da was verpasst? Ich habe 2 Stk davon und finde sie um einiges besser als die normalen Bike Rucksäcke.


----------



## Zara Bernard (4. November 2012)

Die Camelbaks haben ein sehr schwitzarmes Rückensystem.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2012)

sind ja nur meine erfahrungen mit dem system.

das problem, besonders jetzt um diese jahreszeit ist, dass die kleidung am rücken nass ist und durch die konstruktion nicht mehr wärmeisoliert ist. 

vergleiche mit anderen rucksäcken habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## MisterCool (5. November 2012)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem 20l Bikerrucksack, aber ich nehme mir die Zeit.
Jedes mal, wenn ich beim Stadler bin (und das dauert min. 1 Std.) nehme ich mir ein Rucksack vor und laufe dann die ganze Zeit damit rum. So habe ich die ganzen Camelbacks, Deuters, Dynamics, Evocs und Vaudes Rucksäcke ausprobiert. 
Fazit:
Am besten finde ich den Vaude Bike Splash 20+5, Gravit 20+5 oder Alpin 25+5.
Alle einigermassen leicht, nicht zu kompliziert (nicht zu viele hängenden Täschchen, Netze, Schnallen usw., sinnvolle Aufteilung) und funktionell (Anpassung an den Körper).
Deuter war mir zu breit, zu schwer und zu kompliziert (aber günstiger)
Evoc und Camelback zu komplizirt und zu teuer
Trinkblase brauche ich nicht.
Ich mag lieber:
- schmal und lang -> verdeckt nicht den ganzen Rücken
- ohne Rahmen/Netzrücken -> passt sich besser an den Rücken an

Mein Favorit: Vaude Gravit


----------



## PuMod (5. November 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Die Camelbaks haben ein sehr schwitzarmes Rückensystem.



Meinst du so einen?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CamelBak-Trinkrucksack-M-U-L-E-orange-61891/dp/B005VCD2ZW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352112739&sr=8-2"]CamelBak Trinkrucksack M.U.L.E. NV, 3000 ml: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


_________________________________________________________________________________
Söderle. Heute gibts von mir einen neuen Erfahrungsbericht:

Gestern, bei 7°C war ich 42km im Wald unterwegs. Begonnen haben wir mit leichtem Nieselregen, dann war es trocken (aber feuchte Luft), gegen Ende hat es wieder geregnet. Gefahren sind wir ca. 360hm bergauf und 560hm bergab. Gegen Ende dämmerte es und es wurde auch merklich kühler. 

Angezogen hatte ich:
1st Layer: Craft Turleneck
2nd & 3rd Layer: Gore Countdown 2 in 1, Active Shell
Hose: Decathlon mit Membran

Wie immer Handschuhe von Roeckl, MTB Winterschuhe von Scott. 

Jacke:
Die Jacke ist sportlich geschnitten. Die langen Ärmel sind sehr gut, denn wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt passen sie dann super. Die Innenjacke hat Daumenschlaufen, so dass innen nichts verrutscht. Ebenso ist sie mit 3 Druckknöpfen (2x Ärmel, 1x Nacken) und zusätzlich zwei Reissverschlüssen an der Außenjacke fixiert. Sehr gut! Die Innenjacke ist recht flexibel. Auch gut. Die Klettverschlüsse an den Armen sind sehr durchdacht, man zieht an der Schlaufe und spannt damit die Ärmel. Fixiert wird dieses nur duch den Klett, aber da die Schlaufe im Ärmelsaum beweglich eingenäht ist schließt es sehr komfortabel und ich bekjomme ohne Probleme die Handschuhe drüber. 

Geschwitzt habe ich moderat - wie gewohnt war der Helm pitschepatschenass, der Buff am Hals obenrum ebenso. Mag aber auch zu gleichen Teilen am Regen gelegen haben. Richtig "kalt" war mir am Oberkörper nie, allenfalls ein bisschen frisch (insb. bei Abfahrten) war aber noch alles im Rahmen und gut auszuhalten. Passt also auch. Die Jacke lässt keinen Wind durch, daher alles tutti. Der Sprühregen perlt zu ca. 80% ab, die Jacke trocknet halbwegs schnell ab. Allerdings hatte sie, aufgrund des feuchten Wetters, keine Chance richtig abzutrocknen (war ja von innen und außen feucht). Kleines Manko sind die Reisverschlüsse, diese finde ich nicht so "wertig". Etwas hakelig sind diese. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall für mich besser diese Variante zu fahren, anstelle einer Regentüte. Dort schwitze ich von Innen noch VIEL mehr. Sonst fahre ich ja gelegentlich mit einer Softshelljacke, diese ist, insb. an den Armen noch schneller von innen unangenehm, da von innen feucht. Auch ist die Regenabweisung nicht so toll im Vergelich zur Gore Jacke. Im direkten Vergleich mit dem Windstoppertrikot von Decathlon muss die Gore Jacke nicht scheuen. Insbesondere die Flexibiltät durch die Innenjacke lässt sie hier punkten. Augenscheinlich funktioniert der Abtransport der Feuchtigkeit recht gut, aber alles schafft die Jacke eben auch nicht. Dafür ist sie aber winddicht und der 1st Layer wärmt, im Zusammenhang mit der Innenjacke recht moderat. 

Nach der Fahrt war der Brust- und Schulterbereich auch auf dem 1st Layer feucht (nicht durchnässt). Der Rücken war halbweg trocken, die Arme ebenso. Der 1st Layer hat ganz gut funktoniert und mich "warm" gehalten. Alles in allem war ich zwar geschwitzt, habe es aber nicht als unangenehm empfunden. 

Wenn es nicht so feucht gewesen wäre, hätte ich zwischendurch mal die Jacke ausgezogen und nur die Innenjacke getestet. Ging aber, hauptsächlich wegen des immer wiederkommenden Regens, nicht. 

Wenn noch 3kg purzeln wird die Jacke noch besser passen. Ich arbeite dran. 

Hose:
Die Hose hat SUPER funktioniert. Durch die Verstärkung an den Knien wurden diese nicht so kalt und die Hose trocknet superschnell ab. Auch das Sitzpolster ist recht angenehm. Allerdings trage ich vor dem fahren immer Hirschtalg auf dem Allerwertetesten auf - dies hilft mir, Hinsichtlich des Komforts, sehr. 

Also - round about - gute Performance zwischen Jacke, Hose, Unterhemd und mir. Ich bin zufrieden und werde die Jacke behalten (muss ich sowieso, denn es war schon recht schlammig, ich gebe sowas nicht mehr ab).

HTH
PuMod


----------



## Air-Wastl (5. November 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Angezogen hatte ich:
> 
> 2nd & 3rd Layer: Gore Countdown 2 in 1, Active Shell



Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Die Jacke in dem von dir angegebenen Shop ist
ja leider nur noch in XL verfügbar. Ich frage mich ob das nicht für 184cm
was meine Größe ist nicht zu groß ist. Weil der Preis ist ja schon verlockend.

MFG Wastl


----------



## Thiel (5. November 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt bestellt:

http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...-2656-1.html?listtype=search&searchparam=9980

http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...9980.html?listtype=search&searchparam=1901640

Bin sehr gespannt, da ich sowas in der Art noch nie probiert hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuMod (5. November 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Die Jacke in dem von dir angegebenen Shop ist ja leider nur noch in XL verfügbar. Ich frage mich ob das nicht für 184cm was meine Größe ist nicht zu groß ist. Weil der Preis ist ja schon verlockend.



Ich bin ca. 1,80 (morgens) mit deutlichem Bauchansatz 

Jacke habe ich in XXL (habe aber auch ein recht breites Kreuz, sprich, bin kein Mensch zierlichen Körperbaus). 

Wenn das die gleiche Jacke ist, ist hier eine Größentabelle



Thiel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt bestellt:
> 
> http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...-2656-1.html?listtype=search&searchparam=9980
> 
> ...



Ich habe sowas für's Skifahren - mag nicht mehr ohne auskommen.


----------



## Zara Bernard (5. November 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Meinst du so einen?
> CamelBak Trinkrucksack M.U.L.E. NV, 3000 ml: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Ja. Die echten Kamele. Die funktionieren sehr gut.


----------



## rastlos (5. November 2012)

Moin,


Habe mir heut den roeckl Romagna gekauft.was die Passform angeht einfach genial.danke für den Tipp.

Der craft fiel wie gesagt weg da ich ihn nicht anprobieren konnte.


----------



## PuMod (5. November 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Ja. Die echten Kamele. Die funktionieren sehr gut.



...und sie gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Ich behalts mal im Auge, danke! 



rastlos schrieb:


> [...]Habe mir den roeckl Romagna gekauft. danke für den Tipp. [...]



gern!


----------



## CC. (5. November 2012)

Also ich frage mich, was Ihr alles anzieht, wenn es mal KALT wird und Ihr vielleicht mal ein paar HÖHENMETER fahren müßt. Hey Leute, wir haben immer noch Herbst. Der Fred liest sich wie eine Packliste für den Survival mode für eine Antarktisexpedition, wo bekannt ist, daß es wahrscheinlich eh niemand überlebt.
Wer viel schwitzt, hat entweder zuviel an oder sein Stoffwechsel ist falsch / untrainiert.
Berghoch: Reißverschluß auf. Bergab: wieder zu. Unterwegs immer in  Bewegung bleiben. In Baumwollklamotten ist eh niemand mehr unterwegs.

3 Layer für den Oberkörper für 400 und nochmal geschätzte 400 Wechselklamotten im Rucksack und das im Herbst. Ich weiß nicht, in welchen Klimazonen Ihr lebt...tztztz

Gestern dreimal auf 1300m+ gefahren. Da war von 4-16° alles dabei, hab nicht mal eine Jacke mitgehabt.

Das Schlimme am Auskühlen nach dem Schwitzen ist.... daß der Bierdurst weg ist 

CC.


----------



## austriacarp (5. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> .
> Wer viel schwitzt, hat entweder zuviel an oder sein Stoffwechsel ist falsch / untrainiert.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist absoluter Blödsinn je durchtrainierter und leistungsfähiger der Korper ist desto mehr schwitz er das ist auch bei Leistungssportler so. Kannst im Mountainbike nachlesen solltest du daran zweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (5. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Kannst im Mountainbike nachlesen solltest du daran zweifeln.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


>


 
und trozdem ist deine aussage schwachsinn


----------



## PuMod (5. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Gestern dreimal auf 1300m+ gefahren. Da war von 4-16° alles dabei, hab nicht mal eine Jacke mitgehabt.



Glückwunsch.


----------



## Rockwood (5. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Wer viel schwitzt, hat entweder zuviel an oder sein Stoffwechsel ist falsch / untrainiert.


Wenn diese Aussage jetzt mal nicht die Sportwelt revolutioniert! 



CC. schrieb:


> Gestern dreimal auf 1300m+ gefahren. Da war von 4-16° alles dabei, hab nicht mal eine Jacke mitgehabt.


Ohne Dich im realen Leben zu kennen, bist Du jetzt schon ein Held meiner verblassten Jugend geworden!


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> 3 Layer fÃ¼r den OberkÃ¶rper fÃ¼r 400â¬ und nochmal geschÃ¤tzte 400â¬ Wechselklamotten im Rucksack und das im Herbst. Ich weiÃ nicht, in welchen Klimazonen Ihr lebt...tztztz
> 
> Gestern dreimal auf 1300m+ gefahren. Da war von 4-16Â° alles dabei, hab nicht mal eine Jacke mitgehabt.
> 
> ...


 
wie kommst auf 400â¬+400â¬ wenn man fragen darf?

ich liege bei unterwÃ¤sche 10â¬+ leichte fleeceshirt 8â¬+ windshirt 6â¬, bei gesammtkosten von 24â¬, und damit bin ich 1a unterwegs bei 10-0Â°.

@_MisterCool_

hast du eventuell den Vaude tracer 20 auch getestet, der wÃ¼rde mich als ersatz fÃ¼r meinen doch schon alten deuter rucksack interessieren?
und nen stadler und co gibts bei mir niergends wo ich die sachen durchtesten kÃ¶nnte da ich im sÃ¼dlichsten bayern wohne in nem"dorf".


----------



## JohnF (5. November 2012)

Hey CC., könntest du mir ein Autogramm zusenden?!
Wer so sportlich und dazu noch klug ist, der muss mein Held werden...


----------



## austriacarp (5. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


>


Ich glaube jetzt wissen alle was mit dir los ist


----------



## Zara Bernard (5. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Gestern dreimal auf 1300m+ gefahren.




Mitm Lift, nein Seilbahn oder ...... gell?


----------



## anderson (6. November 2012)

Mir geht das aber genauso wie CC.. Ich wundere mich auch regelmäßig, was ihr so anzieht. Für den gemütlichen Weg zur Arbeit oder mit den Kindern in den Kindergarten kann man die dicke Softshell aus dem Schrank holen. Aber ab HF 120 muss man sich doch gar nicht so dick anziehen. Ich komme auch bei -15° noch gut mit meiner einfachen Gore Windstopper Jacke aus. Softshell an den Beinen find ich überflüssig.

Der Knackpunkt sind die Finger und die Füße. Und dafür habe ich noch keine wirklich befriedigende Lösung gefunden. Und was auch klar ist, dass es für Regenwetter keine Lösung gibt. Entweder die Jacke ist dicht, dann schwitzt man oder die Jacke ist atmungsaktiv, dann kommt der Regen durch.

Ich glaube auch, dass viele schwitzen, weil sie einfach zu viel anhaben.


----------



## MisterCool (6. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> @_MisterCool_
> 
> hast du eventuell den Vaude tracer 20 auch getestet, der würde mich als ersatz für meinen doch schon alten deuter rucksack interessieren?"



Ja, der Tracer war auch dabei, aber der war im Vergleich etwas zu schwer und mit der hinten angesetzten Helm-Aussenklappe "zu kompliziert/verspielt". Sonnst hätte er mir auch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (6. November 2012)

Also gut, dann werde ich das probieren und morgen auf'm Weg zur Arbeit mal fast nix anziehen. Aber was mach ich wenn dann die Viecher im Wald wuschig werden?

Mag ja sein, dass bei hoher Last und wenig Wind nicht viel anziehen reicht. Aber bei wenig Last und viel Wind? Wirklich nur das Trikot zugezippt und fertig? Da friert's euch nicht? Oder doch immer anhalten bevor's bergab geht?

Ich denke, für eine einzelne Belastungsstärke ist's nicht so schwer die richtige Klamotte zu finden, aber wenn auf Auf gleich Ab folgt, und das im 10 Mintuten Wechsel, dann wird das Thema doch interessant. Und da friert's mich bergab wenn ich bergauf nicht schwitz.

Aber wie gesagt, morgen probier ich's mal mit Minimalausstattung...

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MisterCool (6. November 2012)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass bei hoher Last und wenig Wind nicht viel anziehen reicht. Aber bei wenig Last und viel Wind? Wirklich nur das Trikot zugezippt und fertig?



Ich habe es auch gerade gelernt, dass es wichtig ist, dass die Reissverschlüsse gut laufen und nicht klemmen, damit man sie während der Fahrt weit und leicht einhändig auf und zu machen kann -> Klimaautomatik gibt's nicht 
Im Sommer habe ich mich noch gefragt warum es Kurzarmtrickots mit Zipper bis zum Bauch gibt. Jetzt weis ich es


----------



## Cubianer (6. November 2012)

Wichtig ist das erste Teil auf deiner Haut.Zie ein windblocker Unterhemd an.Das lässt den Wind nicht an deinen Körper und der Schweiß wird absorbiert.Sehr zu empfehlen sind die Blocker von PI


----------



## PuMod (6. November 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass viele schwitzen, weil sie einfach zu viel anhaben.



Das glaube ich auch, aber ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass die Menschen die sich durch einen 9-seitigen Thread wühlen, wo wirklich gute Tipps verteilt sind, noch den Fehler machen sich zu dick anzuziehen. 

Ebenso glaube ich auch, dass Ihr, die selbst bei -15°C wenig anzieht, nicht das Problem des starken Schwitzen kennt... 

...willste mal nen Beispiel? Ich habe gestern 4 (Auto)-Reifen aus dem Keller in die Garage geräumt. Eine Treppe rauf + 30m. Bin zweimal gelaufen. Anschließend lief die Brühe schon den Nacken runter. Angestrengt habe ich mich dabei allerdings nicht. Wenn jetzt der Wind geht, friere ich mir nen Ast ab. 
Das ist der Grund, warum ich auch diesen Thread eröffnet habe. Weil ich hoffte, noch andere Radfahrer zu finden die ähnliche Probleme haben. Und die gibt es anscheinend. Daher bin ich schon manchmal ein bisschen verstimmt, wenn Ihr "augenscheinlich" nicht peilt, worum es hier geht. 

Außerdem wohne ich nicht in den Alpen wo ich 1x hochfahre und 1x runter, sondern am Rothaarsteig, wo der Streckenverlauf einer Sinuskurve ähnelt. Ein ewiges hin und her. Wie beim [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZcxLb_93yo"]Das alte Reinhold-Helge-Spiel - YouTube[/nomedia]  

Und wenn ich höre, dass CC. dreimal am Tag auf 1300m hochdudelt, sorry,  aber das kann ich dann nicht als Maßstab für mich als Hobbyfahrer  betrachten. 
Auch  das rumgebashe mit 800EUR Klamotten halte ich für übertrieben und  bewusst polemisch dargestellt. Aber naja, jeder Verrückte ist anders. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe mich früher auch dicker angezogen und das war falsch. Aber mit drei "dünnen" Schichten fühle ich mich bei momentaner Witterung persönlich wohler - und das auch schon bei 7°C. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht mit viel weniger probiert hätte. Klappt bei mir aber nicht.  Ebenso steigt, mit ein paar Schichten, die Flexibiltät. 

Für mich finde ich langsam aber sicher gute Lösungen die bei mir funktionieren. Mehr habe ich nicht erhofft. Das hier so viel geschrieben wird erfreut mich wirklich sehr und zeigt mir, dass es ein Problem ist was viele stört. 

Trotz allem, finde ich es gut, wenn Ihr Denkanstöße gebt und zeigt, dass es auch anders gehen *kann*. Jeder muss es für sich selbst probieren. Querdenker sind - zumindest bei mir - sehr gerne gesehen. Denn nur so kommen die wirklich guten Lösungen. Aber polemisch und provozierend muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein. 

 @_Achtzig_:
Bitte sag mal wie's war... *brrr* 



Cubianer schrieb:


> [...]Sehr zu empfehlen sind die Blocker von  PI


Gibst du uns bitte mal einen Link? 


So. Dieser Roman hat ein Ende.
fine.
PuMod.


----------



## Cubianer (6. November 2012)

Sorry, aber ich kenne mich mit Links nicht aus.Ich war ewig lange nicht hier angemeldet.Schau mal bei H&S oder Actionsspots.Unterhemd langärmlig Winter Windblocker von Pearl Izumi.Das trage ich auch im Sommer,dann aber kurzärmlig.Damit hast du nie einen feuchten Körper


----------



## Thiel (6. November 2012)

Wenn du den Artikel in einem Browser aufgerufen hast, kannst du einfach die URL aus der Zeile kopieren.

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/url-kopieren


----------



## Achtzig (6. November 2012)

Ich werd gucken, dass ich Bescheid geb. Hier schon mal der momentane Plan von unten nach oben.

- Sommerschuhe mit Überziehern.
- Strampelhose lang, Windstop, mit kurzer Hose drüber. Schaut in meinen Augen sonst echt nicht aus.
- Langes, dünnes (Sommer)Plastikunterhemd.
- Dünnen Plastikrolli. Uralt.
- Winddichte und vorn ein wenig gefütterte Weste.
- Dünne lange Handschuhe. fahr ich genauso im Sommer. Oder, wenn ich noch dazu komm danach zu suchen, etwas dickere ÜbergangsMotoCrossHandschuhe.
- Buff um den Hals.
- Helmmützle und Helm.

Klingt, wenn das so aufgezählt wird, echt nach ner Menge. Wenn ich dann aber in der Früh aus'm Fenster in die trübe Nacht guck fang ich da schon des frösteln an...

Ach ja, und so ne hauchdünne Windjacke hab ich zur Not eh immer dabei. So eine, die man etwas über faustgroß zusammengeknüllt kriegt. Echt genial! Fahrtwind hat keine Chance, leichter Regen wird auch einigermaßen abgehalten und wirklich schwitzig ist das Ding auch nicht...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## bobons (6. November 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> ...
> Insbesondere der zweite Link ist hochinteressant! Wenn ich das erste Diagramm richtig verstehe, dann heißt das, dass wenn es außenrum "trocken" ist (durchschnittliche relative Feuchtigkeit), die Atmungsaktivitäat der Gore-Membran schlechter ist wie in "feuchter" Umgebung. Das ershcließt sich mir nicht. Kann mir mal bitte eiener auf die Sprünge helfen, oder habe ich das dort richtig übersetzt.???



Das habe ich auch so interpretiert. Wahrscheinlich gehen bei mehr Feuchtigkeit die Poren weiter auf, und der Transport funktioniert besser.
Die Temperatur wäre aber noch ein interessanter Faktor: Was passiert bei einem Gefälle von 15-25 K? Gleichen sich die Materialien dann an?
Eine dichte und atmungsaktive Jacke/Funktionswäsche braucht man eingentlich nur wenn es kalt ist, ab 15 °C fängt bei mir der Hitzebereich an, da brauche ich dann auch morgens bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit nur eine billige Windjacke und ein dünnes Shirt.

  @Achtzig: Bin gespannt auf Dein Ergebnis, den Test hatte ich ja auch letzte Woche gemacht - es war kalt und ich habe trotzdem wie immer geschwitzt.

Ein Kurztest: Ich habe jetzt den Buff Storm ausprobiert, das ist ein Buff-Tuch mit Windstopper-Membran. Bisher hatte ich ein dünnes Baumwoll Tuch (in Buff-Schlauchform, nur größer) oder einen Ski-Mundschutz aus aufgerauhtem Polyester (Tchibo). Beide sind nach 1-1:30 Stunden nassgeschwitzt und tragen recht dick auf, das schränkt die Kopffreiheit etwas ein.
Das Buff Storm ist schön dünn, schützt zuverlässig vor dem kalten Fahrtwind und bleibt selbst recht trocken, auch der Halsbereich war trockener als sonst, trotz leichtem Regen (und massig Spritzwasser) heute früh. Ich kann sogar reinatmen, ohne das es schnell durchnäßt. Ich habe es so hochgezogen, dass auch die Ohren (empfindliche Stelle bei mir) geschützt waren, darunter trug ich eine Skimaske (Tchibo). 
Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt, Funktionsmaterialien haben manchmal schon ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Air-Wastl (6. November 2012)

Cubianer schrieb:


> Wichtig ist das erste Teil auf deiner Haut.Zie ein windblocker Unterhemd an.Das lässt den Wind nicht an deinen Körper und der Schweiß wird absorbiert.Sehr zu empfehlen sind die Blocker von PI



Ist es nicht Logischer den Windblocker als letzte Schicht an zu ziehen und 
nicht als erste?! Weil wenns als L1 Schicht getragen wird wird doch
die Wärme in L2 und L3 weg getrieben durch den Fahrtwind.

Wenn der Blocker als L3 getragen wird dann kommt kein Wind in die 
unteren Schichten und es können sich mehr Wärmepolster aufbauen.

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

MFG Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (6. November 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> I
> Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?



Nein, hast du nicht.


----------



## Achtzig (6. November 2012)

Ich denk, das Hemdchen hat so ne Mikro-L1-L3-Charakteristik, ist also L1 und L3 in einem. Zwischen Membran und Haut wird schon noch ein dünnes Schichtchen liegen, so dass hier ein gewisses Luftpolster entstehen kann...


----------



## PuMod (6. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Die Temperatur wäre aber noch ein interessanter Faktor: Was passiert bei einem Gefälle von 15-25 K? Gleichen sich die Materialien dann an?



Hhhm. Interessante Frage. Keine Ahnung. Ist wahrscheinlich eines der bestgehütesten Geheimnisse der Hersteller... 

Also wenn ich in der Schule richtig aufgepasst habe, funktioniert eine Klimamembran nur, wenn ein ausreichendes Dampfdruckgefälle vorliegt. Sprich, innen warm, außen kalt. Denn nur dann kann der Wassserdampf (Schweiß) "wandern". Also funktioniert die Klimamembrane ohnehin nur wenn es außen kalt ist. Was passiert wenn es außen feucht und superwarm ist sollte nun auch klar sein - der Effekt dreht sich um 

Zudem kommt doch hinzu, dass es Wasserdampf sein muss, und eben kein Schweiß in Tropfenform. Das funktioniert ohnehin nicht. Außerdem schwitzt ein Mensch bis zu 2l Schweiß/h aus, die Membran kann, man korrigiere mich, bis zu 300 ml/m² Dampf durchlassen. Und was passiert mit dem Delta von 1,7l? Es kondensiert folglich an der Innenseite der Jacke. 

Beim Radfahren bin ich momentan mit Windstoppern ohne Gore-Sympa-irgendwas sehr zufrieden. Funktionieren bei mir gut! 

Beim Skifahren möchte ich allerdings nicht drauf verzichten, bin dort mit dem Membranzeug zufrieden.


----------



## CC. (6. November 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch, aber ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass die Menschen die sich durch einen 9-seitigen Thread wühlen, wo wirklich gute Tipps verteilt sind, noch den Fehler machen sich zu dick anzuziehen.
> 
> Ebenso glaube ich auch, dass Ihr, die selbst bei -15°C wenig anzieht, nicht das Problem des starken Schwitzen kennt...
> 
> ...



Fein, Du hast es völlig richtig erfasst. Die Polemik war gewollt und begründet*, hat aber nur wenig Effekt gehabt, da die Jugend sich hier nur auf meine Aussage des Schwitzens eingeschossen hat. Texte über 140 Zeichen sind mitunter komplex 
Nicht, daß ich nicht hier im Kleidungsfred auch schon geschrieben / gefragt hätte - bin ja nicht allwissend, aber der Tenor hier ist in meinen Augen doch zuviel Klamotten auf einmal.

Mit Schwitzen meinte ich _zu viel_ Schwitzen (wie geschrieben). Das ist zwar eine sehr relative Maßgabe, aber jeder weiß, wie es sich mit einem Hitzestau anfühlt. Und das der Leistungsfähigkeit und meistens der Gesundheit abträglich.
Ich gehe auch davon aus, daß die meisten hier regelmäßig trainieren. Die selbe Strecke, die noch vor z.B. einem Jahr, nur mit viel Schweiß ging, geht heute ein wenig kühler, oder? Das kann auch ein Maß für zu viel oder eben weniger Schwitzen sein. Der Körper paßt sich an die Belastungen an. Wärme ist ein Körpernebenprodukt und nicht beliebig vergrößerbar. Wäre auch schlimm...

Radfahren ist in den _meisten_ Fällen ein Ausdauersport, d.h. andauernde, wenig wechselnde Belastung im unteren Bereich und damit kaum zu vergleichen mit ungewohnter, kurzzeitiger Belastung bei "schnell mal Reifen aus dem Keller holen". Da schwitze ich auch.
Vielleicht sollte jeder hier mal dazuschreiben, wie sein gewöhnliches Streckenprofil aussieht, damit man seine Kleiderempfehlungen auch einordnen kann. 

Ich unterstelle hier den Meisten, zu dick angezogen zu sein.  Die vielen Tips und schicken verlinkten Teile verleiten zum Kaufen und Anziehen. Und das Unterbewußtsein säuselt noch dazu, daß mehr & teurer = besser ist. 
Ich arbeite noch an: weniger = mehr. Am Wochenende hats mal richtig gut  funktioniert = 3 dünne Lagen, keine Jacke, kein Wechselshirt, keine Handschuhe. Aber  geschwitzt habe ich auch. Und das ist auch gut so.

Und nochmal der Tip: es ist immer noch Herbst.

Im Winter ziehe ich dann eine 19-Jacke an. Und die kommende Saison bin ich das Weichei: GTX Radlschuhe mit Neopren-Knöchelgamasche. 

Btw: Das beste Preis- Leistungsverhältnis bei Funktionsklamotten hat in D immer noch Decathlon. Wenn man über diese Preise und die anderer, vorallem Premiumhersteller nachdenkt, dann könnte man zu dem Schluß kommen, daß Prestige und Design zwingende Module im Funktionsaufbau sein müssen 

 @PuMod: es geht mir nicht darum, Dir Deinen Fred madig zu machen. Aber die meisten Antworten zu Deiner Problemstellung sind in meinen Augen "over engineering". Daher mein polemischer Einwand. Und der schöne Rothaarsteig hat auch fast 4000 hm. Bin dieses Jahr viel in den Mittelgebirgen unterwegs gewesen. Da kann man schon auch ins Schwitzen kommen.

Nix für ungut. 
Zieht Euch warm an, Kälte greift den Darm an 
CC.


*Sonntag auf der Aueralm 1300m: Für Wanderer ca. 1,5 Stunden Aufstieg  auf planierter, aber anstrengender Wirtschaftsstrasse. Oben auf der  Terasse bei Fön, windstillen 16° und praller Sonne sah es aus, als hätte  man die Kataloge der Premiumhersteller ausgeschüttelt. Goretex soweit  das Auge reicht, Schneeüberhosen (!), Gamaschen, Supershirts,  x Lagen Rollis, Tücher, Schals  usw. 
Ankommen und Ausziehen waren echte Kraftakte und auf den Bänken hats ausgesehen wie explodierte Kleidercontainer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Zwang, Klamotten zu kaufen und auch recht bald auszuführen, war gut zu erkennen. Gut fürs Bruttosozialprodukt.


----------



## Zara Bernard (6. November 2012)

cc. schrieb:


> *sonntag auf der aueralm 1300m: Für wanderer ca. 1,5 stunden aufstieg  auf planierter, aber anstrengender wirtschaftsstrasse. Oben auf der  terasse bei fön, windstillen 16° und praller sonne sah es aus, als hätte  man die kataloge der premiumhersteller ausgeschüttelt. Goretex soweit  das auge reicht, schneeüberhosen (!), gamaschen, supershirts,  x lagen rollis, tücher, schals  usw.
> Ankommen und ausziehen waren echte kraftakte und auf den bänken hats ausgesehen wie explodierte kleidercontainer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobons (6. November 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hats mal richtig gut  funktioniert = 3 dünne Lagen, keine Jacke, kein Wechselshirt, keine Handschuhe. Aber  geschwitzt habe ich auch. Und das ist auch gut so.



3 Lagen? Viel zu viel! 

Mehr trägt doch kaum einer aus diesem Thread. Und wenn bei mir persönlich Baselayer+Wind- oder Regenjacke dafür sorgt dass ich mir den Ar... abfriere, ziehe ich eben noch ein Thermoshirt an. Das reicht dann auch bis -5 °C, ich finde da kann man nicht von "zu dick angezogen" reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (6. November 2012)

meine Kombi die sich bei Temperazturen von 0 - 5Grad bewährt hat:

Langarm Unterhemd von Bio Racer,
Langarm Bike Triko von Gore... wenns fies Wind hat kommt noch ein Kurzarm Trikot von Brubeck drüber. Dann meine Vaude Softshell Kuro.

Ich schwitze doch recht viel und nach 40 - 60km, wirds bisserl kalt"! Dann bloß nicht stehen bleiben sondern weiterfahren. Wenn Rast dann ausziehen und bis aufs Unterhemd und die einzelnen Teile zum trocknen aufhängen / auslegen. 

So komme ich ganz gut klar. Bei Regen ziehe ich noch meine Cox Swain drüber und verzichte aufs Langarm Bike Trikot. Dann passt das auch. 

Hose ist eine Long Bibshort Arctic von Sugoi + Kurze RCP Country Short drüber. Manchmal wurschtel ich auch noch Gonzo beinlinge drunter. 

Beste Grüße Rog. 

Noch ein Tip für die Schuhe. Nortwave Arctic GTX. Besser und einfach als jeder Überziehschuh. Von -10 - +15Grad gut fahrbar.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch so interpretiert. Wahrscheinlich gehen bei mehr Feuchtigkeit die Poren weiter auf, und der Transport funktioniert besser.


 
nein normal war es immer andersrum, zumindest frÃ¼her, wenn die luftfeuchtigkeit zu hoch wird dann versagt ne membran und man sitzt sozusagen in ner plastiktÃ¼te.

nur bei welcher menge an luftfeuchtigkeit welche membran ausfÃ¤llt is mir nicht bekannt.

das mit dem temp unterschied stimmt auf jeden fall.
 in der jacke warm draussen kalt, membran lÃ¤st dampft durch, um so grÃ¶sser der unterschied um so besser.

zumindest aus meiner erfahrung verhalten sich membran oft unterschiedlich, an ne schÃ¶ne kÃ¼hlen trockenen tag funtioniert ne membran super , kaum ein tag spÃ¤ter bishen feucht, schon schwimmt man im eigenen schweis mit gleicher jacke und versteht garned warum.

da es etliche faktoren gibt die ne membran teil stark beeinflussen und sogar unbrauchbar bis negativ wirkend machen kÃ¶nnen....

mir war das alles Ã¼ber jahre zu nervig, und mir ne wetterstation mit allen messdaten hinzustellen , nur um zu sehen ob ich heute meine 200â¬membranjacke verwenden kann...., darum bin ich voll von membranjacken weg, nur bei regen meine leichte membran regenjacke sonst immer ohne membranzeug unterwegs.

meine softshell mit membran verstaubt im kasten, nur meine 3 lagen gebirgshardshell wird genutzt , aber eben wofÃ¼r sich gemacht ist.

zu @CC.

du hast im grunde schon recht das leute teil viel fÃ¼r klamotten ausgeben und teilweise sogar unnÃ¶tig, seh ich selber an mir hab auch frÃ¼her unmassen ausgegeben, hardshell 400â¬ oder ne tourenski hose 400â¬, um nur paar sachen zu nennen.

Ã¼ber die jahre lernt man aber dazu und merkt was wirklich wichtig ist.

am rad kann man sich sehr "billig" funktionell kleiden, meiner meinung nach.

aber ich wÃ¼rde niemanden angreifen der mehrere hundert in klamotten steckt wenn er kann und will.


----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2012)

Also gut, der Test ist doch recht ins Wasser gefallen. Zumindest kann ich aber sagen, ich hab nicht gefroren. Außer an den Händen.

Losgefahren noch ohne dieses hauchdünne Windjäckchen, das dann aber wegen totaler Durchnässung auf halber Strecke doch angezogen. Ich glaub, wäre es trocken gewesen, hätte diese Kombi schon getaugt. Die Weste rechtzeitig aufzippen, dann wären auch die drunterliegenden Schichten (Sommerunterhemd und dünner Rolli) ausreichend luftig um nicht zu schwitzen. Diese Medico Weste zugemacht hält den Wind ab und ist auch noch ganz leicht gefüttert. Also eher so gedoppelter Stoff als wirklich ein Futter. Und wenn's dann noch wegen Wind an den Armen kalt wird hilft halt bloß, die auch winddicht einzupacken...

Aber wie gesagt: Wäre es trocken gewesen... So ist das noch reine Spekulation... Klatschnass, der Bub...


----------



## PuMod (7. November 2012)

Achtzig schrieb:


> [...] Klatschnass, der Bub...



Gesegelt wird eben immer hart am Wind.  

Testest du weiter?


----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Gesegelt wird eben immer hart am Wind.
> 
> Testest du weiter?


 
Aber beim Segeln kommt doch der Wind nicht von vorn, oder?? 

Und mir bleibt ja nix andres übrig als weiterzutesten, sonst wird die Zeit doch recht langweilig...


----------



## bobons (7. November 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal wegen des günstigen Preises das [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Under-Armour-Herren-FITTED-1218199/dp/B0046MAJZE/ref=sr_1_33?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1352282948&sr=1-33"]Under Armour ColdGear Shirt[/ame] probiert. Zu den empfohlenen Odlo Evolution konnte ich mich noch nicht überwinden. 
Ich habe ein sehr ähnlich geschnittenes Thermoshirt von BOC24, auch mit Kragen und RV.
Das BOC24-Shirt hält zwar zu Fahrtbeginn sehr warm, ist aber schnell sehr nass und fühlt sich dann deutlich kälter an.
Das UA-Shirt hält am Anfang wärmer und ist nach 2 Stunden genauso nass. Aber: Am Körper fühlt sich das Material deutlich trockener an und hält auch noch warm wenn es feucht wird.
Auch nach dem Ausziehen fühlt sich die angerauhte Innenseite sehr trocken an, die aussenseite ist klatschnass. Mit einer warmen atmungsaktiven Jacke (so schätze ich z.B. Jacken mit NeoShell, z.B. Marmot Zionein.) sollte die Kombi dafür sorgen dass man fast trocken bis 0 °C durchfahren kann.

EDIT: Fast vergessen: Das Shirt ist gefühlt sehr leicht und dünn, es fühlt sich auf der Haut sehr weich an.


----------



## Achtzig (9. November 2012)

So, Testwiederholung stand heute. Trocken, leicht windig, Temperaturso um die 5 °C. Einklamottet war ich in (wie letztens, der Vollständigkeithalber aber nochmal):

Füße:  Wandersocken,Sommerschuhe, Überzieher.

Beine: Lange Strampelhose mit Trägern und Windstopaufnäher.Ich glaube, der Windstopper ist nur an den Knien. Kommt aber so auch nichtmerklich Wind an die Beine. Drüber ne luftige kurze Hose.

Obenrum: langes Sommer-U-Hemd (Falke, sau teuer aber ichfinds auch echt sau gut!), uralter Mäser Fleece-Skirolli, Medico-Weste, leichtgefüttert und wohl winddicht gewebt.

Am Kopf ne Helmmütze vom Aldi und nen Helm, Handschuhe FoxPawtector. Rucksack damit im Geschäft nicht verhungere...

Hab mich bemüht bergauf immer die Weste und den Kragenreißverschlussdes Rollis zu öffnen und bergab immer gleich alles zu schließen. Zugemacht habich auch, wenn der Wind mir bergauf ein bergab vorgetäuscht hat.

Fazit: Sobald auch nur ein Hauch Wind geht frierts mich anden Armen. Trotzdem schwitz ich so, dass die Helmmütze klatschnass ist und mirBergab brutal den Kopf kühlt. Unterm Strich muss ich aber sagen, es lässt sichso aushalten. Ich werde nächstes Mal probieren, statt des Rollies einehauchdünne, transparente Windjacke anzuziehen. das schützt vielleicht die Armebesser vor Zugluft. Die Jacke lässt sich bergauf ja auch got lüften, genausowie die Weste. Ohne Weste trau ich mich noch nicht, ich reduzier lieber mal inkleinen Schritten...

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## PuMod (9. November 2012)

Achtzig schrieb:


> So, Testwiederholung stand heute.



Danke!


----------



## bobons (9. November 2012)

War das die Helmunterziehmütze aus Softshell-Material, die es zusammen mit den Überschuhen gab? Die ist bei mir auch klatschnass bei über 2 °C, eine einfache Vliesmütze geht m.E.n. eher bei T>5 °C, weil sie nicht ganz so winddicht ist (ich merke trotzdem nichts vom kalten Fahrtwind).


----------



## Achtzig (9. November 2012)

Zumindest gab's die Mütze zur gleichen Zeit wie das Set. Ich denke, das wird die gleiche sein... Momentan bin ich der Meinung, dass ich nur mit nem so nem Head-Buff-Tuch besser gefahren wäre. Aber das lässt sich bestimmt noch rausfinden. Dieses nasse Ding ist jedenfalls nicht der Bringer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (9. November 2012)

Brauchst du denn bei 5 Grad wirklich schon etwas unter dem Helm? Die Mütze ist definitiv nicht dafür geeignet. Ich habe auch einige von den Aldimützen zu Hause, weil ich jedes Jahr ein neues paar Überschuhe kaufe (ein Paar hält ja max einen Winter). Die Mütze trage ich bei Minustemperaturen oder feuchtkalter Luft, wenn ich ohne Helm unterwegs bin. Und selbst dann schwitze ich darunter.

Der Fleecerolli wäre mir allerdings nicht geeignet, um damit bei 5 Grad Fahrrad zu fahren. Der wäre mir zu wenig dicht. Ich würde beim Beiken ohnehin kein Fleece tragen, da es als Isolation viel zu warm ist.

Gerade für euch Schweißer finde ich die beste Kombi bei Herbsttemperaturen kurzes Funktionsunterhemd, langes Funktionsunterhemd, winddichte, nicht wasserdichte, stark atmungsaktive Radjacke, nicht besonders gefüttert. Wenns nicht warm genug ist, kurzes Radtrikot über das lange Unterhemd. Und evtl. Armlinge in die Rückentasche.

Die Beine sind wurscht. Die Hose muss bei 5 Grad nicht winddicht sein. Lange Hose ohne Eindsatz über kurze Bib und gut isses. Wasserdichte Hose bei Regen ist natürlich praktisch.

Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, ihr zieht euch zu warm an.


----------



## vitaminc (9. November 2012)

> Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, ihr zieht euch zu warm an.



Bei zu warmer Kleidung ist es sogar fast egal welcher Funktionsstoff verwendet wird, es hat von vorne Weg nicht die geringste Chance ausreichend zu verdampfen. 

Ich halte mich auch weiterhin daran, mich nur so warm wie nötig anzuziehen, d.h. lieber bisschen weniger, so dass erst garnicht soviel Feuchtigkeit entsteht. Ab einer gewissen Menge an Feuchtigkeit ist alles verloren, da hilft nur noch ein Klamottenwechsel oder eine Pause in der beheizten Kneipe.

Was diese Helmmütze angeht. Ich hatte heute mal diese Vaude Bike Cap dabei. Angezogen habe ich diese aber erst oben am Berg, als es dann mehr oder weniger in Richtung Heimat ging - d.h. mehr bergab als bergauf. Mir taugt das ganz gut, und zu Hause war das Teil natürlich auch feucht geworden, aber kalter Wind der direkt auf den Kopf trifft fühlt sich kälter an als mit dieser Cap. Zudem schützt diese auch die Ohren. Für mich als Problemkind in Sachen Neben und Stirnhöhlen war das ne gute Anschaffung. 

Untenrum: Bei uns hat es derzeit noch so 10 Grad, da fahr ich Kurz und O'Neal Sinner Knieschoner, die ich sowieso anziehe wenn es ruppig wird.

Nochmal wegen Rucksack, Netz gegen Polster. Also ich meide diese Netz-Rucksäcke, auch wenn Sie sicher etwas besser in Sachen Belüftung sind. Priorität bei nem Rucksack ist bei mir enganliegend und fest, d.h. da darf nix rutschen wenn ich den Trail runterballere oder es Technisch wird. Ich fahre da aktuell für Tagestouren den Dakine Nomad, ist meiner absolut Liebling unter meinen Rucksäcken. Für Mehrtagestouren habe ich den Vaude Tracer, den würde ich trotz viel Platz, guter Paßform und Qualität nicht wieder kaufen, denn die Helmhalterung und Taschenanordnung ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## CC. (9. November 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Die Mütze trage ich bei Minustemperaturen oder feuchtkalter Luft, wenn ich ohne Helm unterwegs bin. Und selbst dann schwitze ich darunter.


 dito. Aber schlecht sind die Dinger nicht.



> Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, ihr zieht euch zu warm an.


----------



## cassn (10. November 2012)

Ich kann nicht sagen ob ich ein vielschwitzer bin, schaffe es aber auch im Winter ein Shirt nass zu bekommen.
Fahre aktuell bei 10°C und drunter nur ein Sommerfunktionshirt kurzarm und eine reine Softshell, hauch dünn, nix Gore, Membran ect.

Dass klappt, trotzdem ist der Rücken feucht bis nass wegen des Rücksacks. Lediglich bei Regen wirds nass drunter, da brauch ich mal was zu. Und bei starkem Wind spüre ich etwas, aber eher durch die Anpressung der Jacke an der Haut als das was durch geht.

Die meisten "sogenannten" Softshells die es zuhauf gibt sind oft schon zuviel des Guten und evt. bei knackigen -Graden zu gebrauchen.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (10. November 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht sagen ob ich ein vielschwitzer bin, schaffe es aber auch im Winter ein Shirt nass zu bekommen.
> Fahre aktuell bei 10°C und drunter nur ein Sommerfunktionshirt kurzarm und eine reine Softshell, hauch dünn,



was ist das für eine softshell ?


----------



## cassn (10. November 2012)

die ist von RAB, Modell muß ich mal nachsehen, meine aber Alpine.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. November 2012)

wenn es die rab alpine is würd ich es eher als robuste windjacke bezeichnen.

softshells sind die "gummiartigen" teile mit fleece drin und manchmal membran noch dazwischen.

ich mag im grunde softshells nicht, darum war mal ne zeit lang die montane dyno"gleiche gewebe wie die rab alpine" für mich interessant, weil sie eben kein softshell zeugs ist.

 wenn die 2 jacken unterarm belüftung hätten währen es top radjacken.


----------



## cassn (10. November 2012)

soweit mir bekannt sind die genannten, die Montane hatte ich auch auf dem Radar habe aber die Alpine günstig als Ausläufer bekommen, schon Softshells.

Aber eben ohne Fleece, Membran und was sonst so verbaut wird. Die meisten kennen Softshells eben nur mit dem ganzen Krämpel.

Die Haptik ist aber schon leicht anders als die typischen Jacken. Fühlt sich aber gut an.
Sehr leicht und kleines Packmaß kommt erfreulicherweise hinzu.


----------



## vitaminc (11. November 2012)

> softshells sind die "gummiartigen" teile mit fleece drin und manchmal membran noch dazwischen.
> 
> ich mag im grunde softshells nicht, darum war mal ne zeit lang die  montane dyno"gleiche gewebe wie die rab alpine" für mich interessant,  weil sie eben kein softshell zeugs ist.



Es ist eigentlich umgekehrt. Die Jacken mit Membran sind keine Softshells, und die Jacken von RAB, Patagonia und Co. sind die echten Softshells.

Leider läuft heutzutage alles irgendwie unter Softshell was nicht Hardshell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (11. November 2012)

das heutzutage alles bezeichnet wird wie es wer will is klar, mir ist es auch schon passiert das ne einfache fleecejacke von mir als coole softshell jacke bezeichnet wurde.
aber das mit der membran hat nix mit soft oder hardshell zu tun.
die gewebemischung+fleecefutter sind der entscheidende punkt.

da bei wiki "softshell" nur ne dürftige erklährung ist versuch ichs mal.

softshells wurden als kompromiss/kombination aus hardshelljacke/regenjacke+fleecepulli darunter entwickelt.
die grundidee war einst aus 2 kleidungsstücken ein einzelnes zu machen.
in erster linie für stadtmenschen und leute die gelegentlich wandern.

damit sie nicht so steif sind wurde vom klassischen hardshell material nylon "gibt auch polyester hardshell", auf polyester gewechselt weil es bishen weicher ist und nicht so rasselt.
um das fleece zu ersetzen wird einfach ne dünne fleece schicht drauflaminiert.

dadurch das polyester aber weniger abriebfest ist als nylon und um es winddicht zu bekommen wurde es durch eine dickere webart ausgegliche.

dickes polyester+fleece futter aber wieder ein neues problem machten und zwar wurde durch die dickere webart das polyester steif, um es weich "soft" zu machen musste man elastan beimischen um die jacke eben wieder beweglicher zu bekommen.

bei allen klasischen softshells is der aufbau genau so, zwischen 88%polyester 12% elastan- 96%polyester 4%elastan.

dadurch das kunden sich im lauf der jahre beschwerten das softshells zwar winddicht aber nicht wasserdicht sind haben hersteller angefangen noch ne membran reinzulaminieren, um die jacken "wasserdicht" zu bekommen so gut es geht.

kurz gesagt softshells sind immer 2-3 lagige jacken die immer aus polyester+elastan bestehen.


die rab alpine ist ne klassische windjacke,  hat rein garnix mit softshell zu tun diese windjacken art is schon uralt hab ne 20 jahre alte "dickte windjacke" wie diese zu hause, zu dieser zeit existieren softshell jacken noch lange nicht.

softshells gibts seit etwa ~8 jahren, da hab ich etwa die erste dieser teile in nem sportladen gesehn.

ne windjacke ist immer eine jacke aus nem einzelnen stoff egal welcher art"gibt auch naturfasser" der winddicht ist, sie sind immer 1-lagig.
kunststoff windjacken+regenjacken gehören eigentlich in hardshell gruppe wenn mans genau nimmt, ich bezeichne sie aber als windjacken da sie für mich ne eigenständige jackenart sind.

hardshell jacken gibts von 1-3 lagen.

softshell ist immer 2-3 lagig, und genau aus dem grund finde ich diese jackenart unsinig für vielschwitzer da der wasserdampf sich ja durch unnötige zusatzschichten kämpfen muss.


----------



## vitaminc (11. November 2012)

> aber das mit der membran hat nix mit soft oder hardshell zu tun.





> softshells gibts seit etwa ~8 jahren, da hab ich etwa die erste dieser teile in nem sportladen gesehn.



http://www.buffalosystems.co.uk/about/our-story/

Die RAB Alpine besteht übrigens aus Pertex Equilibrium, d.h. ein Softshell-Stoff mit mehreren Funktionen. Das was Du beschreibst sind Jacken mit mehreren Lagen, die heutzutage ebenfalls unter Softshells verkauft werden. Eine Jacke mit Gore-Tex Membran ist aber nach meiner Definition keine Softshell, sondern eine Gore-Tex Shell.


----------



## cassn (11. November 2012)

Richtig, Pertex Equilibrium. Und man liest immer wieder dazu Softshell.

Bei RAB selbst ist sie als Softshell light angegeben, man könnte sagen ein Zwischending aus Windshirt und "klassischen" Softshell, eben ohne zusätzliche wärmende Materialien wie leichte Fleece. Das wäre dann die Vaporise von RAB, aber ohne Menmbran.

Ich weiß nicht wie sich eine reine Windjacke/-weste anfühlen, denke mal dass der Stoff da noch dünner ist und evt. weniger artmungsaktiv.


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> http://www.buffalosystems.co.uk/about/our-story/
> 
> Die RAB Alpine besteht Ã¼brigens aus Pertex Equilibrium, d.h. ein Softshell-Stoff mit mehreren Funktionen.


 
pertex equilibrium is ein 115g/mÂ² dicht gewebtes nylon ribstopgewebe, und hat rein garnix mit softshell zu tun, es is einfach nur ein gewebe.

viele hersteller geben geweben namen und was soll das genau mit softshell zu tun haben?
wenn dich es dich interessiert google halt mal softshell und sammle infos dann kommst auf das wesentliche und auf den uhrsprung der softshell.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Das was Du beschreibst sind Jacken mit mehreren Lagen, die heutzutage ebenfalls unter Softshells verkauft werden.


 
ein aussengewebe+fleecefutter "drauflaminiert" innen sind "2-lagen" und so wurden die ersten softshells seinerzeit entwickelt.
http://www.softshelljacke.com/
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/softshell-jacke
zitat:
Ein Grundprinzip haben ALLE gemeinsam â ein abriebfestes Gewebe aussen und innen ein feuchtigkeitsableitendes Fleece (oder Velours Stoff).

  @_cassn_

das windjacken oft unter der kategorie softshell bezeichnet werden genauso hardshells als softshells, oder softshells als hardshell is ja der punkt der verwirrung.

darum hab ich versucht es bishen verstÃ¤ndlich zu erklÃ¤hren, wie schon gesagt die rab alpine is eine schwere windjacke"hardshell" die fÃ¼r den bergsport entwickelt wurde.
 grund:
 die dÃ¼nnen windjacken 50-150gramm modelle scheuern mit rucksÃ¤cken teils schnell durch, darum gibts eben die 200-500 gramm windjacken klasse fÃ¼r starke belastung.

von der rap alpine windjacke gibt es aber eine variante die konkurenz zu softshells sein soll wie du sagtest.

Rab Vapour-rise Lite Alpine Jacket. ist die alpine wo auf das equilibrium gewebe fleece drauflaminiert wurde. "also softshellartiger aufbau"

selbst da wird sie nicht mal als softshell bezeichnet weil sie eben aus nylon ist! 
softshells sind IMMER aus der polyester/elastan mischung wie ich oben geschrieben habe.
http://www.alpin.de/gearcheck/26b31.../rab-vapour-rise-lite-alpine-jacket/news.html

text zur rab:

In der schmalen Nische zwischen Softshell, Fleece und Windbreaker hat der englische Outdoorhersteller Rab seine Vapour-rise Linie plaziert. WÃ¤hrend frÃ¼here StÃ¼cke der Kollektion vor allem durch ihr hohes Gewicht aufgefallen sind, haben die Briten jetzt mit dem "Vapour-rise Lite Alpine Jacket" eine Zweilagen-Jacke auf den Markt gebracht, die das Zeug hat, der geliebten Softshell ordentlich Konkurrenz zu machen.


----------



## vitaminc (11. November 2012)

> pertex equilibrium is ein 115g/m² dicht gewebtes nylon ribstopgewebe,  und hat rein garnix mit softshell zu tun, es is einfach nur ein gewebe.



Natürlich ist es nur ein Gewebestoff, der jedoch seine Anwendung bei einer Softshell findet, genau deswegen bezeichnet und führt die Firma RAB diesen Stoff auch unter Softshell respektive wird die Rab Alpine unter Softshell geführt. 

Wer jetzt was erfunden hat, darüber lässt sich sicher vorzüglich streiten. Zum Thema Ursprung habe ich bereits auf Buffalo verlinkt.

Ich verwende übrigens folgende Jacke:
http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/p...01764&XTCsid=fd4913ddc2a1acc5738652c9f6953157



> _Eine speziell entwickeltes,  aus Recyclingmaterial hergestelltes 1-Lagen-Softshell mit all den  Qualitäten eines SoftShell-Materials: Hohe Flexibilität,  wasserabweisend, windabweisend und mit einem excellenten  Feuchtigkeitstransport nach Aussen_.




Aber wahrscheinlich ist das in deinen Augen auch nur eine Windjacke


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich ist das in deinen Augen auch nur eine Windjacke


 
das der neueste trend bei der klassischen softshell das fleece futter wegzulassen und ne neue jackenart am markt zu bringen is mir schon bekannt.

laut materialzusammensetzung 47% Nylon, 45% Polyester, 8% elastan is es softshellartig nur ohne futter, wobei polartec powerstretch auch ne änliche mischung hat das ja ein geniales fleece ist 50% Polyester, 40% Polyamid, 10% Elasthan, ich würds als light softshell beschreiben.

und es is ne 1a jacke zum radfahren wie die rab.

ich denk mal das thema "was ist eine softshell" lass ma mal wer sich wirklich schlau machen will solls tun wer nich soll meinen was er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (11. November 2012)

> und es is ne 1a jacke zum radfahren wie die rab.



Definitiv!



> ich denk mal das thema "was ist eine softshell" lass ma mal wer sich  wirklich schlau machen will solls tun wer nich soll meinen was er will.



Seh ich auch so, unter dem Strich ist es auch egal, solange man die einzelnen Funktionen und das Gewebe der Jacke kennt.


----------



## dominik_bsl (12. November 2012)

Habe jetzt die 11 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen und möchte auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben: Bin auch von der Kategorie "Starkschwitzer" und leider verstärkt ein guter Trainingszustand dies noch. So als Beispiel vom Laufsport: 5-6°C, leicht windig, mittleres Lauftempo und lediglich mit kurzer Hose und kurzärmligem Oberteil bekleidet. Im Prinzip ist es mir selbst nach 10 Minuten (die übliche Warmlaufzeit) noch kühl und trotzdem schwitze spätestens nach 30 Minuten am Oberkörper. Das gleiche gilt auch beim Radfahren. Ähnliche Temperaturen, lange Rennradhose und ein Shirt, ein längerer Anstieg mit durchschnittlich 10% Steigung und ich schaff es, mir das Oberrohr nasszuschwitzen. Ernte immer erstaunte Blicke, wenn ich die dick vermummten Zeitgenossen überhole (die vermutlich unter ihren 5 Lagen auch schwitzen)...

Kurzum: Bei Anstrengung auf der Geraden und vor allem beim steilen Bergfahren (wo weniger Geschwindigkeit auch weniger Luft zum Kühlen bedeutet) trage ich halt möglichst wenig und für die Abfahrt hab ich im Rucksäckchen ein langärmliges Radoberteil, eine dünne Regenjacke und eine dünne Regenhose dabei. Damit komme ich - bis sagen wir mal um die 0° - eigentlich selbst auf längeren (2-3h) Touren gut aus. Und auf den letzten Metern kann man sich halt auf die heisse Dusche zuhause freuen *grins*

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. November 2012)

das man schwitzen anfängt bei belastung lässt sich durch kleidung kaum beeinflussen/vermeiden nur eben wie stark man schwitzt und ob man nach einer gewissen zeit patschnass ist und friert oder eben, nur leicht feucht ist.

etwas interessantes noch für mich machte es damals auch was aus wie die kleidung anliegt.

hab zum beispiel heute wieder radfahrer auf dem weg zur arbeit in der fruh gesehn die alles supereng anhaben, is ja denk ich auch bei den meisten normal.

für mich war das aber immer ein zusatzschwitzfaktor.
durch ne kombination aus eng anliegender unterwäsche+ enges trikot+figur betohnte jacke hab ich deutlich mehr geschwitzt als heutzutage.
so war ich früher auch meist unterwegs, wie die meisten denk ich.

für mich is mittlerweile normal unterwäsche noch meist eng "aber nur im winter" weil da feuchtigkeit eben direkt weggenommen wird von der haut aber die schichten 2+3 immer locker"schlabrig" wenn man so will.

ohne dieses presswurst outfit/feeling neige ich generell zu deutlich weniger schwitzen bei angenehmen körperklima.
und ob ich mit eng anliegenden zeugs cooler ausschaue spielt für mich mittlerweile schon lange keine rolle mehr.

aber da können die erfahrungen auch unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## vitaminc (12. November 2012)

> für mich is mittlerweile normal unterwäsche noch meist eng "aber nur im  winter" weil da feuchtigkeit eben direkt weggenommen wird von der haut  aber die schichten 2+3 immer locker"schlabrig" wenn man so will.



Ist für mich ebenso die beste Kombi. Funktionsunterwäsche alla Odlo und Co. relativ hauteng, alles darüber darf ruhig etwas locker sitzen, so habe ich auch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, was auch meinem Fahrstil mehr entgegen kommt. Die einzige Stelle die hoffnungslos immer verloren hat ist bei mir der Rücken wegen des Rucksacks, der aber wie ich weiter oben schonmal beschrieben hatte, direkt am Rücken fest anliegen muss. Da darf nix schwabbeln...


----------



## 2Radfahrer (12. November 2012)

Enganliegend oder locker. Da würden mich weitere Erfahrungen interessieren.
Bin am Überlegen ob etwas in der Art Castelli Gabba Convertible Jacket 
sinnvoller ist als die luftigere Art wie irgendein Pertex Gewebe oder ähnliches und drunter je nach Wetter Merino in verschiedenen Dicken bzw. Schichten.
Wasserdicht brauch ich nicht. Winddicht sollte es schon sein


----------



## PuMod (12. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ist für mich ebenso die beste Kombi. Funktionsunterwäsche alla Odlo und Co. relativ hauteng, alles darüber darf ruhig etwas locker sitzen [...]



...so mach' ich es auch jetzt. Scheint besser zu funktionieren. Die Jacke ist zwar kein "Sack", hat aber, bei schnelleren Abfahrten, Flatterpotential. So halte ich es auch mit dem 2nd Layer, falls vonnöten. Nur die Hose, die muss eng anliegen. Ich habe die Tage nochmal was weiteres probiert - ich musste für mich feststellen - das es unbequem war. So komisch wie die langen Presswürste ausschauen mögen, bequem und praktisch sindse allemal. Da flattert auch nicht der Lörres in der Hose. 



2Radfahrer schrieb:


> Enganliegend oder locker. Da würden mich weitere Erfahrungen interessieren.



wie bereits oben geschrieben halte ich, für mich betrachtet, eine Mischlösung für das Richtige.



dominik_bsl schrieb:


> [...]Kurzum: Bei Anstrengung auf der Geraden  und vor allem beim steilen Bergfahren (wo weniger Geschwindigkeit auch  weniger Luft zum Kühlen bedeutet) trage ich halt möglichst wenig und für  die Abfahrt hab ich im Rucksäckchen ein langärmliges Radoberteil, eine  dünne Regenjacke und eine dünne Regenhose dabei. Damit komme ich - bis  sagen wir mal um die 0° - eigentlich selbst auf längeren (2-3h) Touren  gut aus. Und auf den letzten Metern kann man sich halt auf die heisse  Dusche zuhause freuen [...]



Bei Touren von 2-3h versuche ich tunlichst auf Wechselkleidung zu verzichten. Was mir ganz gut hilft, ist das Öffnen der (dünnen) Windjacke bergauf und bergab, naja, da mache ich die Jacke wieder zu. Außerdem ist ein Buff als Schweißbarriere ganz praktisch.



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> [...]da bei wiki "softshell" nur ne dürftige erklährung ist versuch ichs mal.[...]



...danke dafür! *thumbsup*


----------



## Thiel (12. November 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt bestellt:
> 
> http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...-2656-1.html?listtype=search&searchparam=9980
> 
> ...




So, das Unterhemd hatte ich jetzt einige male an und bin begeistert. 
Es ist klitschnass und wenn man es auszieht, ist die haut viel trockener als wie mit einem T-Shirt oder normalen Unterhemd. 
Das Craft trocknet außerdem recht schnell bzw gibt die Feuchtigkeit gut ab. Ich habe aber festgestellt, das es am besten funktioniert, wenn es Platz zum atmen hat. 
Ich hatte immer eine dünne Fleecejacke darüber an, die weit geschnitten ist und nicht an allen Stellen auf dem Craft eng anliegt. Dann verdampft nämlich bedeutend mehr und zieht nicht in die Jacke. Das passierte nämlich mit normalen T-Shirts immer und einer "normalen" eng anliegenden Fahrradjacke mehr. 
Wichtig ist aber auch, das KEIN Wind durchdringt. Das Craft wärmt nämlich nicht gut finde ich. (eine nasse normale Unterwäsche wärmt aber auch nur mehr so lange wie sie trocken ist)
Bei der langen Unterhose ist es das selbe wie mit dem Unterhemd. Eine enge Fahrradhose geht garnicht, da die sich dann vollsaugt. 
Ich habe eine normale Jeans angezogen, die ist schön weit und außerdem vom Stoff her relativ windicht 
Ist nur nicht modisch, wie schlimm.


----------



## dominik_bsl (13. November 2012)

PuMod schrieb:


> Bei Touren von 2-3h versuche ich tunlichst auf Wechselkleidung zu verzichten. Was mir ganz gut hilft, ist das Öffnen der (dünnen) Windjacke bergauf und bergab, naja, da mache ich die Jacke wieder zu. Außerdem ist ein Buff als Schweißbarriere ganz praktisch.



Vielleicht ist eben genau das Dein Problem: Du hast einfach zu viel an! Wobei bei mir im normalen Training eben bergauf = 500hm steil nonstop hoch und danach 500hm nonstop wieder runter sind. Da muss man zwingend bei Geschwindigkeiten auf der Abfahrt bis 50km/h noch etwas Plastik drüber legen sonst kühlt man bei feuchter/nasser Kleidung innert Sekunden aus.

Bei einer "flachen" Tour würde ich natürlich auch nicht alle paar km anhalten um Jacke an, Jacke aus, Jacke an, Jacke aus zu praktizieren *grins*

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Achtzig (13. November 2012)

Aber eben da wird's doch interessant und da sind wir dann auch im Thema. Ich denk, genau bei so "flachen" Touren wird die Klamotte gefordert. Einmal rauf und einmal runter ist kleidungstechnisch ja wohl nicht die Herrausforderung...


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. November 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> So, das Unterhemd hatte ich jetzt einige male an und bin begeistert.
> Es ist klitschnass und wenn man es auszieht, ist die haut viel trockener als wie mit einem T-Shirt oder normalen Unterhemd. ...



Was ist ein normales Unterhemd?
Ich wollte mir auch erst das keep warm shirt kaufen, habe sogar craft angeschrieben und dir haben mir - als vielschwitzer - zur be active reihe geraten. dieses (mit hohem kragen) hatte ich bisher 1 x aufm rad und 1x aufm motorrad an. Beide male war das ding klatschnass und iwie unangenehm. 
Auch muss beim losfahren schon eine winddichte schicht drüber, da dort wirklich jeder hauch durchgeht.
Ich wollte eigentlich ein longsleeve, dass ich während der übergangszeit (zumindest beim losfahren/hochfahren) nackig ohne 2te schichte tragen kann.
Wahrscheinlich doch wieder -> x-bionic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (13. November 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich ein longsleeve, dass ich während der übergangszeit (zumindest beim losfahren/hochfahren) nackig ohne 2te schichte tragen kann.



Trikot?


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. November 2012)

ich habe mittlerweile 6 kurzarm trikots von unterschiedlichen herstellern, die - wenn sie mal nass sind (und das sind sie alle schnell) - für den rest der tour nass bleiben. 
Besteht bei kurzarm -langarm trikot generell ein eklatanter unterschied in der materialauswahl? oder hast du mir einen speziellen tipp? 

Das x-bionic zeug preist den feuchtigkeitstransport nicht schlichtweg einfach nur über das jeweilige material an, sondern hat an den entsprechenden stellen einfach auch eine ganze andere (offene) struktur. Ich will das Zeugs (vor allem bei dem Preis) nicht in den Himmel loben, aber ich habe noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden bisher.
Dumm nur, dass die viele ihrer Sachen mit normalen und V-Ausschnitt produzieren - ein langarmshirt ohne hohen Zip kragen macht für mich gar keinen sinn. Gibts von x-bionic auch, ist aber "selten", teuer und noch seltener im Angebot iwo.


----------



## anderson (13. November 2012)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aber eben da wird's doch interessant und da sind wir dann auch im Thema. Ich denk, genau bei so "flachen" Touren wird die Klamotte gefordert. Einmal rauf und einmal runter ist kleidungstechnisch ja wohl nicht die Herrausforderung...



In der Ebene (z.B. 350 Hm auf 42Km  ) bleibt der Energieaufwand doch ziemlich gleich, wenn man nicht gezielt Lastwechsel einbaut. Also braucht man sich nur vor Beginn der Ausfahrt Gedanken über die Kleidung zu machen. Schwierig wirds in bergigem oder hügeligem Gelände, weil die körperliche Leistung sich zwischendurch ändert. Da führt kein Weg an Wechselklamotten vorbei. Und auch für stark Schwitzende wird die Feuchtigkeit ja erst zum Problem, wenn der Fahrtwind stärker wird, also bergab.


----------



## bobons (13. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal wegen des günstigen Preises das Under Armour ColdGear Shirt probiert. Zu den empfohlenen Odlo Evolution konnte ich mich noch nicht überwinden.
> Ich habe ein sehr ähnlich geschnittenes Thermoshirt von BOC24, auch mit Kragen und RV.
> Das BOC24-Shirt hält zwar zu Fahrtbeginn sehr warm, ist aber schnell sehr nass und fühlt sich dann deutlich kälter an.
> Das UA-Shirt hält am Anfang wärmer und ist nach 2 Stunden genauso nass. Aber: Am Körper fühlt sich das Material deutlich trockener an und hält auch noch warm wenn es feucht wird.
> ...



Nachtrag 13.11.2012: Das UA-Shirt ist bereits nach 3 Stunden wieder trocken und riecht fast frisch. Das erwähnte BOC-Shirt hatte gestern nach 8 Stunden Aufhängen noch 2 leicht feuchte Stellen und stank nach Tigerkäfig. Hatte viel Platz in der Bahn...

Ihr bekommt mich hier noch dazu, dass ich beim Uphill die Jacke ausziehe. Oder gibt mir jemand zum Testen eine Marmot Zion?


----------



## herbert2010 (13. November 2012)

hi

letztdens bei 7 grad funktions shirt lang jacke und hatte ein bike triko mit 
beim raufahren jacke ausgezogen geholfen hat es ein wenig gefühlt  genauso geschwitzt wie mit

einziger unterschied die jacke war zum runterfahren wenigstens trocken wobei ich auch gleich das funktions shirt gegen ein trockenes getauscht habe was um einiges besser ist als mit dem durchnästen weiter zufahren.

da bleibt ab jetzt immer eins im rucksack

lg


----------



## Achtzig (13. November 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> In der Ebene (z.B. 350 Hm auf 42Km  ) bleibt der Energieaufwand doch ziemlich gleich, wenn man nicht gezielt Lastwechsel einbaut. Also braucht man sich nur vor Beginn der Ausfahrt Gedanken über die Kleidung zu machen. Schwierig wirds in bergigem oder hügeligem Gelände, weil die körperliche Leistung sich zwischendurch ändert. Da führt kein Weg an Wechselklamotten vorbei. Und auch für stark Schwitzende wird die Feuchtigkeit ja erst zum Problem, wenn der Fahrtwind stärker wird, also bergab.


 
In meinem konkreten Fall sind's so um die 400 hm auf ca. 20km. Also hab ich schon durchaus den Fall wechselnder Last gemeint...


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2012)

@PuMod

soweit ich weis wolltest ja die alte+neue windjacken bei decathlon bestellen zum testen vergleichen.
hast du die neu 14 euro windjacke bei decathlon den dann bestellt?

das material is für mich recht interessant ob es das gleiche wie bei der alten ist.


----------



## PuMod (13. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> @PuMod
> 
> soweit ich weis wolltest ja die alte+neue windjacken bei decathlon bestellen zum testen vergleichen.
> hast du die neu 14 euro windjacke bei decathlon den dann bestellt?
> ...



Jap. Hab ich. Also ich konnte keinen Unterschied im Material feststellen. Habe für 9+14EUR beide behalten. Einmal in Schwarz und einmal in Neongelb. Die Decathlon Windstopper sind super - ich ziehe meistens noch ein Radtrikot (je nach Witterung lang oder kurzärmlig) über das Unterhemd von Craft und dann, wenns frisch wird und zieht, ziehe ich den Windstopper an. Das wären dann drei sehr dünne Schichten. Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit favorisiere ich momentan noch die neongelbe Variante, damit wird man, auch in der Stadt, super gesehen. 

Momentan teste ich aber die Gore Countdown. Morgens ist sie mir ein  bisschen zu warm, aber abends, nach der Arbeit, wenn die Sonne weg ist,  ist es sehr angenehm mit der Jacke, da diese als 2nd layer so ein Polyester-Elasthandings eingezippt hat.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2012)

danke dann werd ich mir so ne neue jacke auch noch bestellen.

die teile sind sicher ned perfekt aber ich finde das material an sich klasse.

im winter is ne schwerere jacke sicher ned verkehrt im sommer-herbst benutzt ich meist nur die leichteren windstoper teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (13. November 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Was ist ein normales Unterhemd?
> Ich wollte mir auch erst das keep warm shirt kaufen, habe sogar craft angeschrieben und dir haben mir - als vielschwitzer - zur be active reihe geraten. dieses (mit hohem kragen) hatte ich bisher 1 x aufm rad und 1x aufm motorrad an. Beide male war das ding klatschnass und iwie unangenehm.
> Auch muss beim losfahren schon eine winddichte schicht drüber, da dort wirklich jeder hauch durchgeht.
> Ich wollte eigentlich ein longsleeve, dass ich während der übergangszeit (zumindest beim losfahren/hochfahren) nackig ohne 2te schichte tragen kann.
> Wahrscheinlich doch wieder -> x-bionic.



Hallo,
damit meine ich zB ein Baumwollunterhemd.
Die Craft Dinger sollen ja klatschnass werden, ist ja logisch 
Das mit dem winddicht habe ich auch festgestellt!
Es wird aber bei allen Funktionsshirt so sein, das sobald Wind dran kommt, es kalt wird. Die sind alle nass..


----------



## Achtzig (14. November 2012)

Also, hab heut (0-2 °C und ständiges, teils steiles Rauf und runter) wieder mal zu viel angehabt. Klatschness und dann im kalten Wind bergauf gefroren... dabei hab ich diesmal schon den Rolli weggelassen... Ich glaub, da muss ich noch üben!


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. November 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> damit meine ich zB ein Baumwollunterhemd.



Ich hoffe ich deute dein Post richtig.
Baumwolle hat in Funktionsbekleidung nichts zu suchen. Baumwolle
speicher die Feuchtigkeit und gibt sie nicht ab. Das kann man eigentlich
ganz gut daran merken welche Sachen nach dem Waschen am
schnellsten wieder trocken sind. 

Soll der Feuchtigkeitstranport durch alle Layer gut funkltionieren sollten
naturlcih die Sachen auf einander abgestimmt sein und jede Schicht aus
Kustfaser bestehen. 

MFG Wastl

PS. Ich warte immer noch auf meine Winterradhose :-( Wird
einfach nicht geliefert.


----------



## Thiel (14. November 2012)

Hallo,

im Zusammenhang hast du es nicht richtig verstanden.

Ich wurde zitiert:



Thiel schrieb:


> So, das Unterhemd hatte ich jetzt einige male an und bin begeistert.
> Es ist klitschnass und wenn man es auszieht, ist die haut viel trockener als wie mit einem T-Shirt oder normalen Unterhemd.




Und wurde dann gefragt, was ich unter einem normalen Unterhemd verstehen würde.


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. November 2012)

Ah okay,

ich dachte du meintest ein normales Unterhemd 
zu biken. 

Dann ist ja alles klar.

Ich war am Sontag mit folgender Kombi unterwegs:

L1 Funktionsunterhemd kompression kurzarm (Rose)
L2 Skiunterhemd lockerer sitz (Tchibo)
L3 Triko mit Windbreaker front (Maloja
L4 Bikejacke Webstoff mit aufgerauter Innenseite (Maloja)

Kurze Radfahrhose mit Innenhose (Oakley)
Helm ohne Mützeund ein Halstuch.

Ich weiß oben rum hört es sich viel an aber ich bin eine Frostbeule.
Vielschwitzer bin ich nicht.
Wir hatten so um die 5°C und ich bin nur Flachland gefahren.

MFG Wastl


----------



## Zara Bernard (14. November 2012)

4 Schichten oben und 
eine Short unten?
Vielleicht mal eine lange Hose probieren, dann reichen oben wahrscheinlich auch 3 Schichten.

Ich finde die Beine sollten auch nicht auskühlen.
Erst recht nicht die Knie.
Dann bleiben auch die Füße wärmer.
Und die Knie länger funktionstauglich......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (14. November 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> 4 Schichten oben und
> eine Short unten?
> Vielleicht mal eine lange Hose probieren, dann reichen oben wahrscheinlich auch 3 Schichten.



Auf die Lange wartet er ja. 
Vielleicht eine Pearl Izumi AmFIB Tights - soll auch bei -12 °C noch warm halten, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen sogenannten Winter-Hosen.
4 Schichten finde ich aber auch star übertrieben. Isst Du vielleicht zu wenig, Wastl? Bei Hunger friere ich persönlich z.B. so, dass selbst 2 Thermoshirts und dicke Jacke nichts bringen. Schwitzen ist trotzdem angesagt.


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. November 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> ...
> Die Craft Dinger sollen ja klatschnass werden, ist ja logisch ..Die sind alle nass..



schon klar, aber es fühlt sich eben auch beim tragen permanent nass an- besonders am rücken/schulter/bauch, wo es (zumindest bei mir) dann schnell auskühlt, wenn ich nix drüber habe. Ziehe ich eine dünne windjacke an, schützt mich das dann einigermaßen vor dem fahrtwind, aber der feuchtigkeitstransport ist im eimer.
Das x-bionic zum vgl. war außen auch meistens nass (und richtig schwer), aber auf der Haut hat man davon nichts gespürt- das ist mMn ein riesen Unterschied. Zudem ist das Material so dick, dass nicht gleich der kleinste Wind durchzieht- also als Solo Schicht sehr nützlich (in gewissen Temperaturbereichen).
Klar ist aber: keines der beiden funktioniert richtig, wenn die 2te (und/oder 3te) Schicht die Feuchtigkeit immer auf der ersten halten- da sieht das x-bionic so doof aus wie das craft, nur das ich ersteres nicht mit jacke/weste fahren muss.


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. November 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Isst Du vielleicht zu wenig, Wastl?




Ich versuche gerade die Essgewohnheiten etwas um zu stellen. Abends keine
Kohlenhydrate dafür Mittags ausgewogen. Will 7 bis 10 kg runter. Aber
Das ist ja nicht das Thema hier. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Hose 
mit den hohen Seiten und Rücken / Front bemerkbar macht.

MFG Wastl


----------



## bobons (15. November 2012)

Nach welchen Wetter-Kriterien bzw. Wetterdiensten zieht ihr euch eigentlich an? Ich habe gestern abend kurz beim DWD und bei yr.no - beide "prophezeiten" -1 °C bei 97% RH, unter anderem auch Nebel. Also Thermounterhemd + Shirt + leichte Jacke angezogen.

Dann beim Aussteigen aus der Bahn um 6:30 mit dem Rad: trockene Luft, gefühlt 6 °C! Die Winterhandschuhe sind sofort wieder in den Rucksack gewandert, ich habe trotzdem geschwitzt wie blöd, trotz offener Jacke und hochgekrempelten Ärmeln.

Die Temperaturanzeige zeigte dann etwas später 4 °C an. Im Sommer war es mir egal ob es morgens 12 oder 15 °C hat, aber zwischen -1 °C bei 97% RH und 4 °C bei geschätzt 80% RH ist doch ein krasser Unterschied.

Zieht ihr euch nach der Wettervorhersage an oder habt ihr zuhause Aussenthermometer?


----------



## austriacarp (15. November 2012)

Ich ziehe mich nach der aktuellen Ortstemperatur von den Wetterbericht der Windows 7 Minianwendungen an. Gestern bei 7,5° Nike pro Shirt kurz, Mavic Shirt lang, ganz dünne Mamut Windjacke Speci Deflect Handschuhe und kurze Hose. Nach 5 Minuten strampeln war mir angenehm warm und als es bergauf ging habe ich mir die jacke komplett aufgemacht. Kein Kumpel kurzes Shirt, langes Shirt, Thermo Shirt, Fleece Pullover, Softshell Jacke, thermo Skiunterwäsche und darüber Thermo Rad Hose


----------



## PuMod (15. November 2012)

Ich gehe raus auf die Terasse und schaue mir das Wetter selbst an.


----------



## Zara Bernard (15. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> I Kein Kumpel kurzes Shirt, langes Shirt, Thermo Shirt, Fleece Pullover, Softshell Jacke, thermo Skiunterwäsche und darüber Thermo Rad Hose



  Na und?

Glaubst das deine Knie dich dafür lieben nur mit kurzer Hose zu fahren?


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. November 2012)

wetter is launisch, zwischen 7 uhr und 9 uhr hab ich schon oft extreme veränderungen gehabt, ich versuchs abzuschätzen.


in der früh heut ~4° frostig, dann is es um 8 wenn die sonne raus kommt schnell mal auf 10°, und ab 9 uhr wirds angenehm.


ich geh wenn ich aufsteh auf den balkon und seh ja wie es ist ne temp anzeige bringt nicht sonderlich was es können 5° aussentemp richtig frostig sein oder auch so das man nicht merkt das es kalt is, darum bringt der wert allein nix.

das einzige was ich vom wetterdienst schaue is die wolkenlage, ob es ganzen tag bewölkt ist oder eben wolkenloss macht nen gewaltigen unterschied.


----------



## PuMod (15. November 2012)

BTW: Heute morgen, -3C°. Zum ersten mal mit Buff unterm Helm. 

Die Frisur hält. 

Aber ging super in gewohner Kombination.


----------



## Achtzig (16. November 2012)

Ich mein auch, dass so'n Buff langt. Zumindest zieh ich um die 0 °C keine Helmmütze mehr an. Buff doppelt an den Ohren, mehr braucht's nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (16. November 2012)

hier hats heut morgen 4° gehabt, aber es war richtig eklig- nasskalt und windig. Ich hätte beinahe für die 200m zum Auto schon ne Mütze aufziehen wollen, aber ich hab auch mm Schnitt- da brauch ich schon ungelogen ab 10-15° irgendwas aufm kopf (beim radeln, versteht sich).


----------



## MisterCool (17. November 2012)

Heute um 9:00, 4°, eine kleine Runde (18km, 1Std.) gedreht
Aldi Langarmunterhemd
Odlo Skirollo
Aldi Softshell Radlerjacke
Aldi lange Radlerhose
Löffler Unterhelmmütze
Handschuhe

Zwischendurch die Jacke etwas aufgemacht

Perfekt, kein Schwitzen, kein Frieren. Vielleicht die Knie könnten etwas wärmer sein.


----------



## Kharne (17. November 2012)

Hi,

gehöre auch zur Fraktion der Vielschwitzer, habe meine Lösung aber schon gefunden 

Je nach Temperatur:
Ab ~10°: Kurzarmtrikot oder Funktions T-Shirt, darüber eine Windjacke von Odlo,  die 
gibts scheinbar nicht mehr, sehr dünn, schön atmungsaktiv, knallgelb  mit 6 stilisierten 
*Wirbeln* am Halsbereich, ziemlich winddicht, lange Ziphose mit kurzer Laufhose darunter
Bis ~ 5°:  Wie oben, dazu ein paar Handschuhe von Pro.
Unter 5°:  Wie oben, mit zusätzlichem Langarmtrikot und langer Laufhose unter der Baggy.

Bei Temparaturen ü 10° reicht bei mir Trikot + Langarmtrikot und eine Shorts.

Schuhe sind Five Ten Impact Low (Bei jeder Temperatur ;-)).

Trikots und T-Shirts hab ich fast nur noch von Odlo, die sind was Feuchtigkeittransport 
und Verarbeitung angeht super. Die Laufhosen sind auch von Odlo, super angenehm, warm 
aber nicht zu warm. Socken sind von Runners Point.
Sehr toll sind Trikots die hinten nur aus nem groben Netz bestehen, unter einem dünnen 
Langarmtrikot genial wenns nicht windig ist.

Die Baggy ist von McKinley, die hab ich fürn Appel und ´n Ei bekommen, sehr geil, die 
darf aber nicht ans grosse Kettenblatt kommen ;-), meine sieht am rechten Hosenbei schon gut aus.
Habe noch eine Schöffel Thermohose hier, mal gucken obs kalt genug wird, dass ich sie benutzen kann.

Das Schöne ist, dass es bei mir zu Hause ein Odlo Outlet gibt, die haben zwar nicht alles, 
aber vieles teilweise drastisch reduziert. Wer in der Nähe von Mönchengladbach wohnt 
kann 
ja mal im Industriegebiet Weihersfeld in Brüggen vorbeigucken 

Dann hab ich hier noch eine Softshell Jacke von O´Neil hier liegen, die gabs günstig bei Sportscheck. 
An sich für den Übergang viel zu warm, heute bei ~0° mit nem ganz dünnen Fleecepulli ok um kurz 
einkaufen zu fahren, ob sie was fürn Winter taugt werde ich dann probieren, wenns richtig kalt wird, 
falls es dieses Jahr in München richtig kalt wird. Sonst landet sie in der Bucht.


----------



## vitaminc (18. November 2012)

> Heute um 9:00, 4°, eine kleine Runde (18km, 1Std.) gedreht



Also bei 1 Stunde ist es fast egal was man anzieht. Die wenigen Kilometer alleine sind je nach Fahrstil auch nicht wirklich ein Maßstab.

Probier die Kleidung bei folgenden Bedingungen aus:
- Gesamtfahrzeit 3-4 Stunden
- minimum 300-500hm am Stück
- Gesamthöhenmeter dürfen ruhig bei 800-1000hm liegen
- Gesamtkilometer ~40km.

Das hatte ich gestern bei ca. 5-8 Grad. Habe nur 1 Pause gemacht, und war ansonsten eher zackig unterwegs, so dass ich bergauf gefordert war.

Kleidung:
Odlo Kurzarm-Funktionsnetzhemd
Adidas Langarm-Clima365 Shirt
Norröna Svalbard Flex 1 Jacke
Vaude Bike Cap
Polster-Unterhose
Dakine Short
O'Neal Sinner Knieschoner
FiveTen Falcon Maltese Schuh
Dakine Nomad Rucksack
Handschuhe kurz & lang dabei

So richtig gefroren habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt, bis auf den letzten 10km habe ich rechts kalte Fußzehen bekommen.

Kurze Hose macht mir bei solchen Temperaturen nix aus, Knieschoner sind bei mir eh Pflicht.

Ich hatte mal versucht zwischendrin ohne Bike Cap zu fahren, das geht garnicht. 

Den Rücken trocken zu halten ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, da bin ich immer Klatschnass.

Bei den gestrigen 350-400hm am Stück bergauf hatte ich die Jacke aufgemacht.

Handschuhe mal lang, mal kurz angehabt. Lang hat sich bei den Temperaturen als besser herausgestellt.

Insgesamt funktioniert die Kombi gut, würde ich auch so bis 0 Grad anziehen, bis auf die Schuhe, da werde ich dann das nächste Mal auf TrekkingSchuhe umsteigen.


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (18. November 2012)

Gegen kalte und nasse Füße ab Herbst trage ich diese hier:
http://sports.engelhorn.de/alle/sportarten/radsport/schuhe/mountainbike/vaude-mtb-schuh-ganzjahresschuh-tonale-am--79062--92837--200/?wt_mc=amc6713210&psm=onmacon

Super Schuh auch wenn man mal in ein Knöcheltiefes Matschloch tritt oder im Schneematsch unterwegs ist. Wenns eisig wird ziehe ich Sealskins Wasserdichte Socken an. Dann ist es praktisch ein moonboot
Die Sealkins machen aus jedem Schuh einen Wasserdichten .
Man kann ihn mit Clicks fahren. Die Schrauben gehen nicht in den Schuh somit gibt es keine Kältebrücke.

Grüße


----------



## MisterCool (18. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Also bei 1 Stunde ist es fast egal was man anzieht. Die wenigen Kilometer alleine sind je nach Fahrstil auch nicht wirklich ein Maßstab.



Wenn man nur 1 Stunde fährt, dann sind sie ein Maßstab 



vitaminc schrieb:


> Probier die Kleidung bei folgenden Bedingungen aus:
> - Gesamtfahrzeit 3-4 Stunden
> - minimum 300-500hm am Stück
> - Gesamthöhenmeter dürfen ruhig bei 800-1000hm liegen
> - Gesamtkilometer ~40km.



Warum sollte ich das probieren, wenn ich es nicht fahre


----------



## vitaminc (18. November 2012)

> Wenn man nur 1 Stunde fährt, dann sind sie ein Maßstab



Wie dem auch sei, bei 1 Stunde spielt das Feuchtigkeitsmanagement kaum eine Rolle.



> Warum sollte ich das probieren, wenn ich es nicht fahre



Weil man eigentlich erst bei längeren und abwechslungsreichen Touren von einer Herausforderung bei Funktionskleidung reden kann. Aber jedem das seine..


----------



## wholeStepDown (18. November 2012)

Das kommt darauf an, wo du fährst und vor allem wie 

Ich bin gestern 3h gefahren, ca. 37km/500HM mit:
- Craft Unterhemd lang (be active reihe, hoher kragen)
- kurzärmliges Fox Trikot + Armlinge
- Vaude Air Jacket
- lange Unterhose (Tchibo)
- Alpinestars short
- Gore Helmmützchen (nicht die ganz warme VErsion)
- FiveTen mit Falke Skisocken
- POC Handschuhe

Ich erinner mich an so 20-30 Minuten im Wald, wo mir weder warm noch kalt war- ideal! Der Rest latent an der Grenze zum frieren, auf der Abfahrt am Schluss (200HM) wäre ich beinahe gestorben (besonders Kopf und Füße).
Alles in allem aber viel besser als früher immer mit trikot & Gore Softshell drüber.

Gute die Hälfte der Tour (20KM/300HM) kann ich aber auch in 1H fahren bei entsprechendem Tempo- da ist aber die Anstrengung dann wesentlich höher. Mehr Zeit bedeutet (für mich) vor allem eins: gemütlicher fahren -> weniger Schwitzen -> weniger Probleme


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, bei 1 Stunde spielt das Feuchtigkeitsmanagement kaum eine Rolle.


 
dem kann ich auch ned ganz recht geben, ich hab es vor langer zeit wo ich mich sinloss angezogen hab locker in 30-45min bei schneller fahrt geschaft durch/nass zu schwitzen.

und im dem beitrag gehts ja um stark/schnellschwitzer.

ich war auch heute mit standartzeugs unterwäsche+100er fleece pulli+ windjacke unterwegs und nix von schwitzen oder kälteprobleme nach 1,5 stunden fahrt.
in früheren zeuten währe ich zu diesem zeitpunkt fast komplett nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (18. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Weil man eigentlich erst bei längeren und abwechslungsreichen Touren von einer Herausforderung bei Funktionskleidung reden kann. Aber jedem das seine..



Jein 

Ich würde mich anders anziehen für eine kurze schnelle Runde (dünner) und anders für eine längere Runde wie Deine (etwas dicker und variabler, denn mit nachlassenden Kräften wird einem auch kalt)


----------



## herbert2010 (18. November 2012)

freitag 6 grad 40km c.a 500hm 

oben mavic inferno und ein funktions shirt 
unten löffler herbst innen aufgerauht nicht wind dicht platzangst short drüber.

war super beim rauffahren etwas warm oben war das shirt durch hatte ein zweites im rucksack was ja bei den dünen shirts kein problem ist oben hab ich dan das shirt getauscht.

einfach genial so mach ich das jetzt immer dan runter und auf der geraden nachhause wobei von den dingern hätten auch 2-3 im rucksack platz

nächste woche bekomme ich dan noch ne vaude gravity mal sehen ob ich die mavic dadurch ersetze 

lg

lg


----------



## User60311 (19. November 2012)

gestern irgendwo gelesen, bei Kälte verliert der Mensch sehr viel Wärme über den Kopf.

-> heute Morgen 5h bin ich mim Bufftuch über Kopf gefahren, ca 3-5°C Nebel Luftfeuchtigkeit ca 95%

Mir war definitiv wärmer, als ohne !


----------



## sibu (19. November 2012)

Deshalb fahre ich bergauf ja auch ohne Helm.


----------



## CC. (19. November 2012)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> freitag 6 grad 40km c.a 500hm
> 
> oben mavic inferno und ein funktions shirt
> unten löffler herbst innen aufgerauht nicht wind dicht platzangst short drüber.
> ...



Danke für Deine Erfahrungen.

,,.
.
,,,
,,.,,,
,,,.
,
Das sind die Satzzeichen, die bei Dir verloren gegangen sind. Von Groß- / Kleinschreibung gar nicht zu sprechen.

Ich weiß, daß in Wien auch gute deutsche Grammatik gelehrt wird. Kannst Dir schon ein bißchen Mühe geben.

Da verbiegt's einem ja den Sehnerv beim Lesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nix für ungut.
CC.


----------



## herbert2010 (19. November 2012)

,,.
.
,,,
,,.,,,
,,,.
,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (20. November 2012)




----------



## PuMod (20. November 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt das Ding hier:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003APNVOO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00"]GORE BIKE WEAR Uni Beany Universal/Ozon Soft Shell Mütze, black, ONE, HWPOWE990001: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] 


...und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Im Bereich der Stirn ist eine Windstoppermembrane, oben drüber ist es ein durchlässiger Stoff der immer noch wärmt. Ich ziehe es i.a.R. beim hochfahren als Buff um den Hals, bei Abfahrten einfach oben den Zipper zuziehen und es als Mütze unterm Helm nutzen. 

Sehr praktisch! 

Leute, so langsam könne die richtig kalten Temperaturen kommen, bin gerüstet. Außerdem habe ich die richtigen Zwiebelschichten für mich gefunden. Bin äußerst zufrieden. Danke an euch für die tollen Tipps!


----------



## Air-Wastl (20. November 2012)

Sieht ja ganz gut aus aber ist das mit den ganzen Falten nicht etwas
unbequem unterm helm oder merkt man das nicht? Durch das zusammen raffen
oben mit der Kordel könnte ich mir vorstellen das es Druckstellen geben könnte.

MFG Wastl


----------



## PuMod (20. November 2012)

Also mir macht es nichts aus. Ich fahre aber auch keinen Fullface Helm der mir das Hirn aus der Nase rauspresst, sondern einen ganz normalen Fahrradhelm von Tchibo.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. November 2012)

User60311 schrieb:


> gestern irgendwo gelesen, bei Kälte verliert der Mensch sehr viel Wärme über den Kopf!


 
jain im grunde wird von der omi immer gesagt das man den kopf bei kälte warm halten soll da da viel wärme verloren geht und dadurch alles wärmer wird, teilweise stimmt es.

im grunde is die wärmefunktion aber anders, aus dem bergsport lernt man:

sobald es kalt wird und der körper beginnt auszukühlen  versucht er natürlich die körpertemp von ~36° zu halten und fängt an zusätzlich zu heizen, soweit energie dafür da ist.
aber er leitet eben nicht alles in den kopf wie die omi sagte sondern zuerst schützt er immer!! den korpus"oberkörper" da hier alles lebenswichtigen organe sind, und versucht da die temp zu halten soweit möglich, der rest"überschuss" wird dann erst zu kopf und den gliedern geleitet.

da man im alpine bereich oft auf ultraleicht unterwegs ist also gewicht sparen will und nur das was wirklich funktionell ist mitnimmt haben sich viele wie auch ich auf westen beschränkt."meist fleece oder primaloft westen"
 das spart gewicht is bequem und der zentralle bereich ist sehr warm und leiten wärme dann zu den händen,kopf,..... 

das bedeutet hände und kopf+ füsse sind automatisch bishen wärmer, also kann man dann zum beispiel ein paar dünnere handschuhe anziehen als ohne die weste.

die moral der geschichte is einfach:

 wenn es SEHR kalt wird nehm ich unterwäsche+ 100er pulli+!!200er weste!!!+ schwere windjacke.

die weste in der kombination hat mehrere vorteile, wie oben gesagt das zentrum wird ausreichend gewärmt, aber dadurch das ich die arme nicht  mit einer zusatzschicht bedeckt habe hab ich mehr bewegungskompfort, und der schweis"wasserdampf" hat bei der weste im armbereich keine zusatz schicht zu passieren, also in summe weniger wasser das sich stauen kann.


----------



## PuMod (20. November 2012)

Wie meine Oma schon immer sagte:

Kopp kalt, Füße warm, macht den besten Doktor arm.


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

Ich fahr ohne alles obenrum, grade damit die Wärme aus dem Körper kommt 

Solange ich den Hals warmhalte und mein Körper nicht komplett auskühlt ist mir egal wie 
kalts draussen ist. Kalte Füße machen mir auch 0 Probleme.

Wie gesagt *mir*, das muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich fahr ohne alles obenrum, grade damit die Wärme aus dem Körper kommt
> 
> Solange ich den Hals warmhalte und mein Körper nicht komplett auskühlt ist mir egal wie
> kalts draussen ist. Kalte Füße machen mir auch 0 Probleme.
> ...


 
bei -20° hast du "nix" an?

oder wie is das "ohne alles" zu verstehen?

und stimmen tuts jeder hat anderes temp empfinden, gibt auch leute die mit nem einfachen t-shirt im winter rad fahren.


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

Hi,

hab mich was ungeschickt ausgedrückt 

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen in MUC (0° +- 2-3°) fahr ich nur mit Helm aufm Kopp, kein 
Buff, keine Mütze, der Helm is son CC Ding das aus mehr Lüftungsöffnungen als aus Schaum 
besteht.

Am Körper: Dünnes kurzarmtrikot oder T-Shirt, darüber noch ein langes Trikot oder ein Trikot mit 
geschlossenem Hals, darüber meine Odlo Windjacke.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. November 2012)

Ich hab am WE mit der Kombi Roleff Langarmshirt, Wintertrikot + Vaude Craggy Softshell ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht...

Geschwitzt hab ich auch, aber nicht so tragisch wie vorher. War am Ende von drinnen & draußen feucht, aber gefroren hab ich nicht, trotz 4h spielen im Wald..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2012)

> dem kann ich auch ned ganz recht geben, ich hab es vor langer zeit wo  ich mich sinloss angezogen hab locker in 30-45min bei schneller fahrt  geschaft durch/nass zu schwitzen.
> 
> und im dem beitrag gehts ja um stark/schnellschwitzer.



Klar schafft man es in 30-45min komplett durchgeschwitzt zu sein, bei 1 Stunde Fahrt hat man dann noch 15-30min bis man wieder im Trockenen/Warmen sitzt. Sich völlig falsch mit Baumwolle und/oder sinnlos-zuvielen Schichten anzuziehen ist ja ein grundsätzliches Problem. Wie aber gesagt, eine echte Herausforderung an Funktionskleidung sehe ich nicht, wenn man nur 1 Stunde unterwegs ist, da man relativ schnell wieder im Warmen ist. Im Gegensatz bei normalen MTB-Touren bei 3-4 Stunden das ne ganz andere Hausnummer ist.


----------



## PuMod (21. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> [...] Im Gegensatz bei normalen MTB-Touren bei 3-4 Stunden das ne ganz andere Hausnummer ist.





Eine halbe Stunde frösteln geht auch bei mir klar. Aber das über zwei Stunden sieht schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Achtzig (21. November 2012)

Zu dieser weinger ist mehr Theorie: Ich hab mich anfangs echt nicht getraut so wenig anzuziehen.  Hab dann aber einfach jedes mal ein Teil weggelassen, wenn ich beim letzten Mal am Ziel noch zu nass war. Das weggelassene Teil einfach immer im Rucksack dabei gehabt, so konnte es schon mal nicht schlimmer werden...
Und jetzt bin ich bei nem langen Unterhemd und nem Wintertrikot. Langt mir obenrum bei ekligen, nebligen 4-6 °C locker!


----------



## CC. (21. November 2012)




----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2012)

> Und jetzt bin ich bei nem langen Unterhemd und nem Wintertrikot. Langt mir obenrum bei ekligen, nebligen 4-6 °C locker!



Ohne Jacke?

Auch wenn Du es mit deiner minimalistischen Bekleidung schaffen solltest, dass kaum Schweiß entsteht, so frage ich mich, wie Du es schaffst beim kalten Wind nicht zu frieren?

Oder ziehst Du dich für ne längere Abfahrt um bzw. ne Jacke drüber?


----------



## cassn (21. November 2012)

wie weiter oben schon erwähnt fahre auch ich bei diesem Wetter, 9-11°C die wir hatten, nur mit einem kurzarm Funktionsshirt, der dünnen Windjacke(Wintertrikot geht wahrscheinlich mehr Wind durch) von RAB, kurzer Hose und Knieschoner. Gefroren hab ich nicht.
Oben auf der freien Halde als der Wind pfiff, könnte es kühl werden wenn man länger steht, in Bewegung alles ok.

Probiert es mal aus. Zur Not noch nen Trikot oder dünnes Fleece mitgenommen, falls zu kühl.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (1. Dezember 2012)

So wenig wie möglich beim fahren und bei Pausen so viel wie möglich trockenes.

Ich habe lange Skisocken, darüber Knie Protektoren. Unter der kurzen Hose eine Trägerradhose mit Windstopper. Oben ein langes Windstopperunterhemd. Darüber ein langes Trikot. Geht problemlos bis - 10 Grad. 
Wird's kälter, wie vor zwei Jahren bei bis zu -20 Grad, kommt noch ein Funktionskirolli drunter.

Bei längeren Abfahrten ziehe ich eine Regenjacke drüber.

Auf der halben Strecke, wenns wieder Richtung Heimat geht, gibts trockenes aus dem Rucksack. Ich umwickle die Trinkblase mit warmen Tee mit einem Fleecepulli, Unterhemd und Handschuhen. Isoliert einmal den Tee und zum anderen hat man dann warme Klamotten. 
Bei Pausen ziehe ich mit die Wärme Jacke, Mütze und Regenhose über. Fertig.

Normalerweise sind die Touren so 2-3 Stunden.

Dumm wird's nur, wenn der DT Dämpfer versagt (Dichring lässt Luft in Negativkammer) und somit das Rad am Rahmen streift. Und man dann ein paar Kilometer bei - 24 Grad schieben muss. Dann funktioniert das Konzept mit wenig Kleidung eher suboptimal.

Ein Luxus gibt's, Sohlenheizung in den 5Ten.


----------



## KarlTheodor (1. Dezember 2012)

so. habe jetzt auch ein bißchen bei 2-8°C rumexperimentiert.
was bei mir richtig gut hilft: ein sehr enges ärmelloses funktionsunterhemd (lidl, crivit), darüber ein langärmeliges, ebenfalls enges odlo-unterhemd mit turtle neck. darüber eine moorhead softshelljacke von der ich glaube, dass sie nicht zu 100% winddicht ist. kann ich aber mangels vergleich nicht genau sagen.
wichtig: dass _beide _unterhemden eng anliegen.

nur _ein_ (langärmeliges) unterhemd + jacke oder mit einer zusätzlichen fleece zwischenschicht ist deutlich schlechter, weil zu kalt und/oder mehr körpernaher schweiß.

wenn es noch kälter wird, kommt vielleicht noch ein dünnes fleece dazu. das muss dann aber reichen.

was bei mir gar nicht funktioniert: fahrradtrikot unter softshell. dann stehe ich in meiner suppe und es wird richtig unangenehm.


----------



## funbiker2103 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann da KarlTheodor nur zustimmen. Gerade bei kühleren/kalten Temperaturen geht meiner Meinung nichts über Funktionsunterwäsche! (X-Bionic..."kühlt wenn du schwitzt, wärmt wenn du frierst"; ich persönlich hab einige Sachen von Odlo) Ich weiß, das Zeug ist schweineteuer, aber sie funktionieren und sind grerade für diese Stopp and Go Aktivitäten ideal, denn sie transportieren den Schweiß weg vom Körper...ich gehe auch recht oft laufen (60-90min) und bin immer wieder fasziniert, wenn ich die Kleidung ausziehe, wie trocken mein Körper nach über 60min Sport ist und darauf kommt es bei kalten Temperaturen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber bei 2-8° mit einer Jacke...
Ich tät tot umfallen


----------



## KarlTheodor (1. Dezember 2012)

die jacke ist relativ dünn. längere steigungen würde ich dann allerdings auch mit offenen front- / unterarmreißverschlüssen fahren. die gibts allerdings in berlin nicht so oft. 
das problem ist bei mir auch, dass ich relativ leicht schwitze und bei hügeliger fahrt auf den ebenen und bergabstrecken sehr schnell friere.

direkt nach der fahrt / in pausen: softshell aus, fleece an. wärmt und man kann etwas ausdünsten.


----------



## KarlTheodor (1. Dezember 2012)

Vorschub schrieb:


> 2 Unterhemden übereinander? Das hört sich interessant an. Aber ist das nicht ein bisschen gar nnicht im Sinne des Erfinders?


das mag sein, ich kenne den unterhemdenerfinder nicht.
vom feeling her ist es jedenfalls ein gutes gefühl!


----------



## Tall1969 (2. Dezember 2012)

Bergauf so wenig wie möglich, ergo einfach die ersten paar Minuten Anreise zum "Berg" frösteln, dann bergauf schwitzen und ordentlich einpacken für die Abfahrt. Die ganze Geschichte dauert auch nur max. 1h.

Problemstelle: 
Zehen werden irgendwann  kalt - auch bergauf


----------



## wholeStepDown (2. Dezember 2012)

was hast du für socken/schuhe an? ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, wenn ich den zehen sowohl in den socken selbst wie dann auch im schuh etwas platz lass, ist das kälte problem wesentlich besser. 
Ich weiss, dass viele gerne 2 paar Socken anziehen- ich bleibe immer bei einem paar und lass vorne auch ein klein wenig luft, d.h,. ich zieh die socken beim anziehen nich total straff -dadurch wird erstens die durchblutung nich eingeschränkt und zweitens kann sich etwas warme luft "bilden". Ist aber natürlich auch kein Patentrezept.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Dezember 2012)

funbiker2103 schrieb:


> Ich kann da KarlTheodor nur zustimmen. Gerade bei kühleren/kalten Temperaturen geht meiner Meinung nichts über Funktionsunterwäsche! (X-Bionic..."kühlt wenn du schwitzt, wärmt wenn du frierst"; ich persönlich hab einige Sachen von Odlo) Ich weiß, das Zeug ist schweineteuer, aber sie funktionieren.


 
funtionsunterwäsche ist schweineteuer, steh ich auf nem schlauch? 

5-10 für unterwäsche is normal und ob man eine aus baumwolle oder polyester kauft is kein sonderlicher unterschied meiner ansicht nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschgo (2. Dezember 2012)

ich glaub du stehst auf dem Schlauch ja 

Odlo FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche geht bei 30â¬ aufwÃ¤rts los fÃ¼r langÃ¤rmlige Shirts

Ich benutz die Shirts von Nike... kossten die HÃ¤lfte und bringen gleich viel.


----------



## funbiker2103 (2. Dezember 2012)

ich hab das schweineteuer in der tat auf x-bionic und odlo bezogen...da wirst du mit 5-10 nicht ganz hinkommen


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Dezember 2012)

und ich habs darauf bezogen das 10 wäsche das gleiche macht.


----------



## Achtzig (3. Dezember 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und ich habs darauf bezogen das 10 wäsche das gleiche macht.


 
Glaubensfrage!

Ich finde, bei Aldi, Lidl und Co fangen die Sachen schneller zu müffeln an (hängt vielleicht davon ob die Dinger schon mal anprobiert wurden ;-) )  und die Passform ist bei teureren Teilen teils ERHEBLICH besser. Kann aber auch sein, dass mein Luxuskörper einfach besser zu Luxuswäsche passt  (die is am Bauch immer besonders flexibel).


----------



## bobons (3. Dezember 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> funtionsunterwäsche ist schweineteuer, steh ich auf nem schlauch?
> 
> 5-10 für unterwäsche is normal und ob man eine aus baumwolle oder polyester kauft is kein sonderlicher unterschied meiner ansicht nach.



Bis jetzt habe ich Deine Beiträge für voll genommen. Jetzt glaube ich Du bist voll.


----------



## wholeStepDown (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mittlerweile verschiedene Unterwäsche von x-bionic, craft und odlo; zum Vgl. hab ich auch was von Lidl und was von Tchibo da. Wer da keinen Unterschied merkt trägt das zeugs vermutlich nur zum Schlafen...
Beispiel X-Bionic: funktioniert bei mir tadellos- das Energizer Shirt von 20° - 35° durchgehend; anfangs etwas warm auf der Haut fängt das Teil an "zu wirken", sobald der erste Schweiß austritt. 
Das Lidl Langarmshirt schaut ähnlich abenteuerlich aus mit seinen verschiedenen webstrukturen, nähten, absätzen usw- wird aber lediglich klatschnass und fühlt sich auch so an. 
Ich bin so naiv und glaube den X-bionic Menschen auch, dass der hohe Preis (neben Material, Design, Fertigung bla) ua. auch daher rührt, dass permanent geforscht und weiter entwickelt wird.

Das gleiche mit der langen Unterhose von Odlo (Evolution warm) im Vgl. zur Tchibo - die Tchibo Hose ist vllt gut, damit man an einem winterlichen Sonntagmorgen nicht so auf der Kirchenbank friert, aber beim Sport... schlechter Witz. Usw. und so fort...


----------



## KarlTheodor (3. Dezember 2012)

das von mir erwähnte crivit (lidl) funktionsunterhemd funktioniert für den geschilderten zweck sehr gut. es ist sozusagen funktional. auch heute wieder: außen war es feucht, die zweite schicht auch, innen war es 30 minuten nach der tour fast trocken und es hat während der zweistündigen tour und danach gewärmt. 

grundsatzdebatten will ich hier nicht führen. ich kann aber sagen, dass ich auch ein sauteures odlo-teil besitze, dass für seinen eigentlichen zweck als base layer nicht zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Dezember 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile verschiedene Unterwäsche von x-bionic, craft und odlo; zum Vgl. hab ich auch was von Lidl und was von Tchibo da. Wer da keinen Unterschied merkt trägt das zeugs vermutlich nur zum Schlafen...
> Beispiel X-Bionic: funktioniert bei mir tadellos- das Energizer Shirt von 20° - 35° durchgehend; anfangs etwas warm auf der Haut fängt das Teil an "zu wirken", sobald der erste Schweiß austritt.
> ...


 
ich hab auch paar teile die letzen jahre getestet und ausser das die zickzack firlefanz nächerei nix bringt ausser den preis von 100+ rehtfertigen soll...

wie ich ganz zu begin dieses beitrags mal sagte ich bin bei nem 10 roleff voll polyester langarmteil gelandet, perfektes gewebe+ perfekte funktion, da kann man zickzack nähen soviel man will, wenn ein gewebe max feuchtigkeitstransport+trocknung+wärmeverhältnis erreicht, ist das nun mal so.

die optik is mir banane das teil sieht im winter niemand.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Dezember 2012)

Und das Roleff Ding is nich mal verkehrt, dass funzt ganz gut. (Ohne jetzt großartig viele Vergleiche zu haben!)


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Dezember 2012)

es macht was es soll in jeder hinsicht.

 ja es ist nicht silber behandelt wie die sogenanten anti stink shirts, is meiner ansicht nach die einzige funktionelle schwachstelle.

somit müffelt es nacht 2 tagen bei mir, aber ein silber shirt hat bei mir auch kaum mehr als 3-4 tage gehalten somit der aufpreis ansichtsache.

von dem zickzack geschtrick halt ich nichts, is reine geldmacherei, schaut cool aus aber mehr auch nicht.

die einzige sehr teuere unterwäsche die wirklich ihren preis wert ist da es kaum keine alternativen gibt, ist brynje arcitc serie, das ist 2 lagen unterwäsche.

kunststoff innen für schnellen feuschtigkeitstransport und aussen merino für extreme wärme+körperklimaregulierung.

das ist schwere unterwäsche die im grunde die funktion von unterwäsche+pulover gleichzeitig übernehmen kann, somit nur ne windjacke drüber, und ab gehts....

alles andere sehe ich als voodoo, sorry wenn ich es so"böse" ausdrücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Radfahrer (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis auf Brynje. 120  für ein Hemd schreit nach günstigeren Quellen. Gibts die Sachen irgendwo auch günstiger?



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> es macht was es soll in jeder hinsicht.
> 
> ja es ist nicht silber behandelt wie die sogenanten anti stink shirts, is meiner ansicht nach die einzige funktionelle schwachstelle.
> 
> ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Dezember 2012)

http://www.militaerbestaende.de/Bek...-Arctic-Shirt-mit-Daumengriff-oliv::3091.html

hier zum beispiel 89â¬ , ich hab damals glaub 75â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt, hab aber bishen anderes modell.

ich wÃ¼rd allgemein so militÃ¤r shops abklappern.

hier is ein shop mit nem bild das man sieht das die teile wirklich ned grad dÃ¼nn sind, das sollte klar sein die sind extrem warm.
http://www.grube-shop.de/de/Natur-F...stiger&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=guenstiger

zumindest hat sich fÃ¼r mich der test damals ausgezahlt, der technisch feuchtigkeitsleitfÃ¤higste kunststoff meraklon"gibt daraus fischnetzartige solo unterwÃ¤sche"+ die naturfasser mit dem besten wÃ¤rmeregulierungsverhalten gemischt.

ich hab es aber nicht zum radfahren gekauft gehabt sondern fÃ¼r gebirgstouren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Dezember 2012)

iTobas schrieb:


> Die Deutschen haben 2 Weltkriege verloren. Und da willst du ausgerechnet deutsche Militärkleidung zum BIKEN nehmen?  Zu dem Preis bekommst du hochfunktionelle Kleidung die für das Biken entwickelt wurde. Denk' mal darüber nach!


 
hast den letzten satz meines beitrag ned gelesen was.

"nicht radfahren sondern gebirstouren"
das bezieht sich auf tourenski oder alpine"fuss" touren allgemein.

ging nur darum das es spitzen thermo unterwäsche ist für gebirgstouren im ewigen eis, und das es das militär verwendet, spielt für mich eine rolle?
und wer sagt die deutschen?

soweit ich weis verwenden es sondereinheiten in GB,USA+ norwegen.


----------



## Air-Wastl (5. Dezember 2012)

Nabend Leute,

heute erster Nightride und erste Ausfahrt mit neue Kleidung.
Hatten so ca -1°C
An hatte ich:

Skisocken von Falk.
Radhose Thermo Winddicht von Northwave 
Hemd Thermo von Rose
Trikot mit winddichter Front von Maloja
Jacke von Maloja. Die hat aber weder Membrane noch sonst eine Funktion und hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Es hat durch gepfiffen wie in einer Scheune. Hab leider auch keinen Namen oder link gerade zur Hand.
Unterhelmmütze
Halstuch von Oma genäht ;-)
Normale Sommerhandschuhe

Tendenziell war es ok. Auf der hinfahrt zum Wald waren die Füsse eisig aber als der Kreislauf in Schwung kam wurde es auch da warm. Aber an der Brust war es auf der Strasse nicht aus zu halten. Auf den Trails war es aber okay
Vielschwitzer bin ich jetzt nicht und der 1Layer war nur etwas feucht.
Wenn ich jetzt die Brust bei der Hin und Rückfahrt noch geschützt bekomme ist es perfekt.

MFG Wastl


----------



## Deleted 247804 (5. Dezember 2012)

iTobas schrieb:


> Die Deutschen haben 2 Weltkriege verloren. Und da willst du ausgerechnet deutsche Militärkleidung zum BIKEN nehmen?  Zu dem Preis bekommst du hochfunktionelle Kleidung die für das Biken entwickelt wurde. Denk' mal darüber nach!





Und wir haben immer noch die gleichen Baumwollunterhemden wie anno Tobak, nur mal so zum lachen, oder weinen.

Allerdings haben die Schweden auch das Brynje Arctic, und es ist wirklich sehr gut.

Ach und noch etwas, nur weil etwas speziell fürs Biken entwickelt wurde, muß es nicht besser sein 

Gruß Davice
*
*


----------



## austriacarp (5. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute bei 1° fest gestellt das ein hautenges kurzes Shirt und ein hautenges langes natürlich atmungsaktiv den Körper trockener halten als ein enges kurzes und ein langes weites Shirt. Das heißt 2 enge und wenn es kälter wird ein drittes weites unter der dünnen Softshell Jacke dürften optimal sein.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Dezember 2012)

kommt auf den materialaufbau an, kann man ned pauschal sagen.

in der theorie sollte die erste schicht sofort wasser wegsaugen und schnell an schicht 2 weitergeben, dann schicht 3,...., ob das aber durch reines aufliegen erreicht wird....

ich benutz zum beispiel grundsätzlich keine "trikots" ich denke das ist teil 2 bei dir?

aber bei mir is kein unterschied ob schicht 2 , in meinem fall fleece, aufliegt oder lockerer sitzt.
wichtig ist wie effizient das gewebe vom aufbau/seinen eigenschaften arbeitet.

stauen fängt sich feuchtigkeit aber immer an sobalt sie durch die letzte schicht, in deinem fall die softshell ned rauskommt, das is wie autoverkehr , wenn es staut staut es sich bis hinten.

ich würd auf jeden fall die softshell gegen ne windjacke austauschen.
die bringt mehr feuchtigkeitstransport/atmungsaktivität.


----------



## KarlTheodor (5. Dezember 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Habe heute bei 1° fest gestellt das ein hautenges kurzes Shirt und ein hautenges langes natürlich atmungsaktiv den Körper trockener halten als ein enges kurzes und ein langes weites Shirt. [...]


ja, das kristalliert sich hier auf jeden fall als gute grundlage heraus...


----------



## george1 (6. Dezember 2012)

Lässt sich sagen, ab welchen Temperaturen das Brynje Arctic _für euch_ zu warm wird? Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es für Temperaturen gedacht ist, bei denen ich persönlich sowieso keinen Sport mehr draußen treibe, also ab ca. -5° abwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Dezember 2012)

das hängt ab was du drüber an hast ich trage ja meist nur windshirts die ein reiner wetterschutz isolator sind und nicht wärmen.

da geht das brynje bei mir auch bis gut um die 0°, aber ich verwende in der regel fleece als wärmeisolator am rad, merino gibt feuchtigkeit zu langsam ab für vielschwitzer, da bist zu schnell nass damit.


----------



## Deleted253406 (25. August 2014)

Hat von euch evtl. jemand einen Tip für eng anliegende Funktions-Unterhemden mit ausreichender Länge bei Rumpf und Armen?

Ich hab das Problem, das entweder die Ärmel und der Rumpf zu kurz sind, oder ich das Teil soz. bauchfrei tragen kann.


Danke.


----------



## weemanth (23. September 2014)

Hallo,

das thema ist ja schon etwas älter, ich möchte es aber dennoch aufgreifen da der herbst/winter vor der türe steht. ich hab auch immer ein problem mit schwitzen im winter und hab das bisher gelöst in dem ich einfach recht viel angezogen hab. das ist aber irgendwie kontra-produktiv da man echt eingeschränkt ist in seiner bewegungsfreiheit. deswegen möchte ich meinen kleiderschrank jetzt bissal aufstocken. hab nichts dagegen bissal geld auszugeben für gescheite kleidung. (bin gerade in vancouver und komm an die arcteryx klamotten recht "günstig" ran ^^) 

Ich möchte im winter gerne bei jedem wetter fahren soalnge es nicht zu nass ist. also gerne auch mal bei -5 bis -10 grad. gelegentliche nightrides sind auch dabei. unterwegs bin ich meistens auf den münchner isartrails (es gibt keinen großen anstieg bei dem man viel schwitzt und  keine lange (kalte) abfahrt, eher eine kontinuierliche antrengung bei der man mittelmäßig schwitzt)

bisher hab ich:

Arcteryx Merino base layer
Reebok Polyester base layer (sehr dünn und atmungsaktiv, hatte auch auch bei kühlen sommertagen unter nem normalen trikot an)
Canterbury thermo base layer (hält den körper gefühlt trocken und gibt die feuchtigkeit and die zweite schicht ab)
08-15 Fleece (nimmt keine feuchtigkeit auf, dient eher als thermoschicht)
Polartec thermoe Fleece (hatte ich bisher noch nie zum biken an. scheint aber geeignet zu sein wenn es sehr kalt ist)
2117 of Sweden Softshell (warm, da geht aber nix raus oder rein)
Mammut 2.5 layer Drytech Regenjacke (hatte ich bisher als alltags regenjacke an. wird jetzt aber auch zum biken hergenommen)
Platzangst Windjacke (wird aber wohl gegen die ersetzt: Arcteryx Squamish Hoody

Ich weißn dass ich nicht den ganzen schweis raus bringen kann im winter, deswegen geht es eher darum warm zu bleiben. finde die 3 schichten variante eigentlich ganz gut (base-, mid-, outer-layer). die frage ist nur welche äußerste schicht. windjacke, softshell oder regenjacke. ist eine dünne windjacke im tiefen winter zu wenig wenn man drei schichten an hat (merino base layer und ein fleece) oder ist da ne dichte regenjacke besser die auch an den ärmeln gut abdichtet? oder evl. ne gescheite softshell. denke da an die von arcteryx (Arcteryx Gamma LT Hoody). 

was haltet ihr von dem als mid-layer bei nicht allzu kalten tagen, Arcteryx Konseal Hoody: integrierte kaputze und halstuch sind schon ganz nette features. 

Lg tim


----------



## alf2013 (24. September 2014)

mein zugang wäre:

beim mountainbiken oder schitourengehen hab ich ein merino-langarmshirt von ortovox oder arcteryx an. beim rauffahren oder -gehen nur das. reicht bis ca. minus 10 ohne wind. wenns mehr sein muß, dann noch einen powerstretch (ich nehm den lorum von arcteryx.

beim runterfahren (oder bei wetter mit sehr viel wind) kommt dann eine softshell drüber. ich hab eine zum biken (northland um knapp 50 euro). oder eine mxhoody von arcteryx. oder eine ohne Kapuze. von tnf.

damit ist bei niederschlagsfreien touren (und mit dem rad fahr ich nicht, wenn von oben was kommt) der ganze temperaturbereich abgedeckt.

wennst für alle fälle noch was mitnehmen willst, was kuschelig warm ist, dann kauf dir den - du sitzt ja jetzt sozusagen an der quelle - entweder den Atom lt oder Atom sv hoody. extrem klein komprimierbar. und sehr leicht ...

als backup für doch feuchtes von oben: Regenjacke von tnf. hat keine Fütterung. daher sehr leicht. und hab ich bei einer aktion um knapp 80 euro bekommen.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. September 2014)

Im Moment fahre ich über 1-2 Odlo Unterhemden diese dünne Jacke http://www.mammoth-shop.de/Jacken/514/Mammut--Aconcagua-Jacket-Men/30878/1/82/2/18

Ist soweit ganz gut. Ich hätte aber gerne eine zweite Jacke. Dieses mal mit PolarTec Power Dry High Efficiency. Das soll wohl das atmungsaktiveste Material derzeit sein. 

Könnt ihr was empfehlen? Firma und Preis erstmal egal.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. September 2014)

Die einfachste Methode ist im rucksack 2 ersatz leiberl und oben umziehen ist die unterste schicht mal trocken ist es auch nicht mehr kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (24. September 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Die einfachste Methode ist im rucksack 2 ersatz leiberl und oben umziehen ist die unterste schicht mal trocken ist es auch nicht mehr kalt.


hm, also ich bin heute bei ca 10°, mal wind mal kein wind und wechselnder sonnenbescheinung eine tour im mittelgebirge gefahren, da hätte ich mich mindestens 10x umziehen müssen, das kann also nicht ganz die lösung sein


----------



## herbert2010 (24. September 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> hm, also ich bin heute bei ca 10°, mal wind mal kein wind und wechselnder sonnenbescheinung eine tour im mittelgebirge gefahren, da hätte ich mich mindestens 10x umziehen müssen, das kann also nicht ganz die lösung sein


10 grad ist ja nicht kalt  da bin ich noch ohne jacke unterwegs 

Aber bei den meisten touren weis man ja wann man am höchsten punkt ist und da ziehe ich mich um 

Wen man stark schwitzt gibt es meiner meinung keine richtige kleidung daführ hab auch schon einiges probiert .

Lg


----------



## dukestah (24. September 2014)

jepp, hatte auch keine jacke an, hatte die mir aber vorallem bergab gewünscht, gab auch einige stellen wo bergauf windgeschützt war und genau mit erreichen des höchsten punktes jeglicher windschutz weg war, also selbst für 'angenehme' 10° war es gefühlt arg kalt...


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. September 2014)

weemanth schrieb:


> ich hab auch immer ein problem mit schwitzen im winter und hab das bisher gelöst in dem ich einfach recht viel angezogen hab. das ist aber irgendwie kontra-produktiv da man echt eingeschränkt ist in seiner bewegungsfreiheit.



anstatt 5 verschiedenste layer die du aufzählt einen der 2 Sachen vereint, zum Beispiel "brynje arcitc" und falls der nicht reicht halt noch ne wollschicht dazu.

wolle und Kunstfaser kreuz und quer zu mischen ist nicht der knaller.

das Konzept mit sehr viel anziehen und vor allem dann *nur wolle* funktioniert natürlich gut, wolle leitet Feuchtigkeit+wärmt und kann zudem viel wasser zwischenspeicher und dabei noch wärmen.
somit viel wolle an =trocken bleiben da die Feuchtigkeit in der wolle zwischengespeichert wird.



weemanth schrieb:


> Ich weißn dass ich nicht den ganzen schweis raus bringen kann im winter, deswegen geht es eher darum warm zu bleiben.



alles durchbringen kannst auch mit ne Konzept aus reinen feuchtigkeitsleiter!!!

als erste lage Polypropylene, dann polyester dann Polyester und als letztes auch immer idealerweise Polyester.
alles leitet gut bis sehr gut und nimmt kaum wasser auf darum ist es der beste weg alles so schnell wie es geht durchzudrücken zu lassen von innen nach aussen.
dein genannter Squamish-Hoody würde in diese Konzept als letztes element reinpassen.


sobald du zwischen dieses Konzept was anderes einbaust wie beispielsweise wolle wird das reine wasserableitkonzept natürlich gekillt und was anderes wird daraus.

dein wasserspeicher wärmepufferkonzept mit vielen lagen und im ideallfall alles wolle wird sogar im Bergsport gerne seit jahren verwendet, ist halt ein anderes und kein schlechtes.



weemanth schrieb:


> die frage ist nur welche äußerste schicht. windjacke, softshell oder regenjacke.



das ist ebenfalls einfach zu beantworten.
niemals ne Regenjacke als letzte schicht oder änliches!!!!!
jegliches Konzept wird durch die falsche letzte schicht meist vollständig gekillt und aller aufwand ist Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## weemanth (24. September 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche antwort lorenz4510.

Dementsprechend ist die alternative mit merino baselayer und dann ne kunstfaser drüber nicht so dolle? naja, muss ich mal ausprobieren. hab von vielen leuten gehört dass merino eigentich ganz gut als baselayer ist. da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren!

Die frage ist dann was als äußerste schicht übrig bleibt. softshell scheint ja auch nicht atmungaktiv zu sein, zumindest nicht viel mehr als ne dünne regenjacke. (kurze eckdaten zu der mammut regenjacke von mir: 20.000mm wassersäule, MVTR 15,000 [g/m²/24h]). Dann ist noch zu überlegen ob nicht ne dünne windjacke geeignet wäre. 
(mag diese rennrad winterjacken ohne kaputze irgendwie nicht)

lg tim


----------



## honkori (25. September 2014)

Also wäre hier ( http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-de/explore-range/product/?pk=305644DC-71D6-421B-999A-0E880822AEB6 ) das Konzept -> nur "funktional" mit allen Teilen (am Ende auch für kältere Tage) ?
Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht so recht dazu durchringen obwohl ich es eigentlich mal probieren will.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. September 2014)

> estah, post: 12342959, member: 193038"]jepp, hatte auch keine jacke an, hatte die mir aber vorallem bergab gewünscht, gab auch einige stellen wo bergauf windgeschützt war und genau mit erreichen des höchsten punktes jeglicher windschutz weg war, also selbst für 'angenehme' 10° war es gefühlt arg kalt...


Regen jacke???


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. September 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> jepp, hatte auch keine jacke an, hatte die mir aber vorallem bergab gewünscht, gab auch einige stellen wo bergauf windgeschützt war und genau mit erreichen des höchsten punktes jeglicher windschutz weg war, also selbst für 'angenehme' 10° war es gefühlt arg kalt...



ne einfache windweste?

ab besten nicht in schwarz"heizt sich ja durch sonne auf" sondern in ner sehr hellen farbe.


----------



## beutelfuchs (25. September 2014)

weemanth schrieb:


> Die frage ist dann was als äußerste schicht übrig bleibt. softshell scheint ja auch nicht atmungaktiv zu sein, zumindest nicht viel mehr als ne dünne regenjacke.


Als Starkschwitzer, wenn ich unter meiner Softshell nass bin (was immer passiert) bin ich unter der Regenjacke klitschnass. 
Die Frage ist, ob das einen Unterschied macht. Ich denke nein. Entscheidend ist es viel mehr, Wind und damit Verdunstungskaelte fern zu halten. Und da macht sich die Regenjacke noch ein ganzes Stueck besser.
Eine Zwischenloesung waere vielleicht Windstopper Softshell. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## alf2013 (25. September 2014)

Feuchtigkeit durchbringen funktioniert nicht. hab schon alle möglichen Kombinationen durchprobiert. und - nass ist nass. und das spürt man auch. auch bei merino. 

die kunst ist es, für sich die kombi zu finden, die warm genug ist. und trotzdem genug wind/aussentemperatur durchlässt. 

wenn du so wie ich leicht schwitzt, dann darf keine einzige schicht mit einer membran dabei sein. sonst bist du 100%ig im eigenen saft unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (25. September 2014)

ich schwitze auch sehr stark und  bin letzten winter und frühjahr mit dieser jacke unterwegs gewesen.
ist nicht 100% winddicht dadurch ist alles darunter nicht so nass und kann auch etwas trocknen.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-rad-jacke-pro-fibre-ii/aid:596288
nachteil sie ist nicht wasserabweisend, wird schnell von außen nass.


----------



## weemanth (25. September 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Als Starkschwitzer, wenn ich unter meiner Softshell nass bin (was immer passiert) bin ich unter der Regenjacke klitschnass.
> Die Frage ist, ob das einen Unterschied macht. Ich denke nein. Entscheidend ist es viel mehr, Wind und damit Verdunstungskaelte fern zu halten. Und da macht sich die Regenjacke noch ein ganzes Stueck besser.
> Eine Zwischenloesung waere vielleicht Windstopper Softshell. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?



Auf dem weg bin ich auch gerade. eher ne "dünne" (300-400g) softshell die nicht zu 100% dicht ist und man gut was an feuchtigkeit raus bekommt. von vaude gibts da ein paar ganz akzeptable jacken (Vaude Fisk). selbst wenn die recht dünn sind kann man das gut mit der base and midlayer ausgleichen.


----------



## Baitman (25. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> als erste lage Polypropylene, dann polyester dann Polyester und als letztes auch immer idealerweise Polyester.
> alles leitet gut bis sehr gut und nimmt kaum wasser auf darum ist es der beste weg alles so schnell wie es geht durchzudrücken zu lassen von innen nach aussen.



Hallo Lorenz,

da muss ich nochmal nachhaken... Warum die erste lage aus Polypropylen? Üblich ist bei Funktionsunterwäsche Polyester, zumindest bei den von mir verwendeten...


----------



## Xroom (25. September 2014)

@Baitman da solltest du umrüsten:
http://www.skinfit.eu/at/de/products/01201.html
Wenn es was gibt, was (fast) nicht nass wird und sowohl im Sommer wie im Winter funktioniert, dann dieses Shirt.

Ich schitze auch stark und daher vermeide ich es (wie schon mehrfach geschrieben) Kleidung die in eine Richtung "dicht" ist zu tragen. Windabweisend reicht aus. Ideal ist es die abweisende Schicht so dünn wie möglcih zu wählen, damit dsie möglcihst wenig Wasser aufnehmen kann.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit der Vaude Wind Vest, der Skinfit Vento Jacke und der Vaude Fisk Jacke gemacht.
Genial finde ich auch mein ärmelloses Unterhemd von Odlo mit einer windabweisenden Vorderseite.


----------



## Diman (25. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> Feuchtigkeit durchbringen funktioniert nicht. hab schon alle möglichen Kombinationen durchprobiert. und - nass ist nass. und das spürt man auch. auch bei merino.


Klar nass ist nass, aber bei Merino es ist auch noch nicht kalt dazu.


----------



## Baitman (25. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Klar nass ist nass, aber bei Merino es ist auch noch nicht kalt dazu.



Hab da andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Merino dauert ewig bis es wieder trocken ist und ich fühle mich mit so nem nassen Teil alles andere als Wohl. Bestes Beispiel der Weg auf die Arbeit.  Merino stinkt nicht, alles gut, aber ich sitze nen halben Tag mit nassem Shirt hier rum, während  meine Craft Shirt nach ner Stunde trocken und angenehm ist. 

Merino kommt bei mir nur noch zum Einsatz wenn ich am Gepäck sparen muss (Motorradtouren, Angeltrips, leichte Wanderungen, oder einfach "Freizeit") weil es den Vorteil hat das es nicht stinkt und ich es tagelang tragen kann. Bei hochaeroben Sportarten haben Kunststoffe als Erstschicht  meiner Erfahrung nach die Nase vorn...


----------



## Baitman (25. September 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> @Baitman da solltest du umrüsten:
> http://www.skinfit.eu/at/de/products/01201.html
> Wenn es was gibt, was (fast) nicht nass wird und sowohl im Sommer wie im Winter funktioniert, dann dieses Shirt.


Muss es denn genau dieses Produkt sein? Zum testen und vergleichen würde ich mir was günstigeres bestellen wie zb. sowas
http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROGRESS-Mic...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item58b57df249


----------



## Xroom (25. September 2014)

Ja muss es. Ordentliche Qualität gibt's nicht für lau bei ebay. Wenn du unzufrieden bist und du zufällig Größe M hast nehme ich es dir ab.


----------



## alf2013 (25. September 2014)

wenn ich schon vor der tour weiß, dass ich stark schwitzen werde, dann nehm ich sowieso wechselwäsche mit. kunststoffsachen mag ich einfach nicht auf der haut. und den "gestank" nach ein paar stunden riech ich selber. das sagt dann eh schon alles übers material.

bei der Fragestellung ging es um niedrige Temperaturen. und bei diesen kann ich - bei "kluger" bekleidungswahl - es durchaus schaffen, erst gar nicht ins schwitzen zu kommen. beim mtbiken, bei schitouren und beim schneeschuhwandern funktioniert das ganz gut.

bei sommerlichen Temperaturen hab ich sogar - inzwischen wieder - baumwollshirts an. beim klettern zb. weil da muß sowieso ersatzwäsche in den Rucksack. sonst halt auch dünne merinosachen. hauptsächlich von icebreaker. die sind etwas dünner und leichter als die von ortovox.

PS: mit dem trocknen habt ihr natürlich recht - wolle ist da leider nicht grad das schnellste material ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (25. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Hallo Lorenz,
> 
> da muss ich nochmal nachhaken... Warum die erste lage aus Polypropylen?



da es die leistungsstärkste Kunstfaser ist.

polyester nimmt zwar kaum wasser auf aber PP nimmt nochmal um ein vielfaches weniger auf.
Polyester ist ein solider feuchtigkeitsleiter aber PP leitet nochmals um etliches schneller wasser ab.........

mit Polyester unterwäsche ist es mir noch nie gelungen staubtrocken wärend nem sehr kraftraubendem akt zu bleiben, mit PP als unterste schicht schon oft.
ob zwischen schicht 2 und 3"aus polyester" dann der wassertransport bishen langsamer geht ist ja egal, am körper bist staubtrocken.

natürlich kann es auch nen Hersteller geben der ne superleitfähige Polyester Klamotte entwickelt hat.


hier noch specs zu meraklon"eine PP marke".
http://www.bike-power-shop.de/Merak....html?XTCsid=3f4227a851a64e247a439c40af0963f6

oder hier ne schöne tabelarische übersicht von einzelnen Kunstfasern und PP vs polyester.
http://xtrym.de/der-blog/super-warm...aleicht-funktionswaesche-aus-100-Polypropylen

ansonsten bishen googlen gibt mehr als genug Lesestoff im netz zu unterwäsche aus PP und hier duzende links reinzusetzen wird dann bishen zuviel.

eines der leistungsstärksten PP leibchen die ich hatte war von helly Hansen"so ein pipapo modelabel im grunde".
das teil war ein simpler dünner feinstrick es hat ~15€ gekostet und ich war egal was ich damit angestellt habe immer staubtrocken am körper solang man noch ne 2te schicht anhatte welche das gesammte wasser dem leibchen abnehmen konnte.

nur es war so fein und dünn das es superschnell zerfledert war, dann ein zweites gekauft das auch i kurzer zeit zerfledert ist.

das ganz feine PP zeug hält nicht lange darum verwende ich wenn dann nur noch grobe netzunterwäsche aus PP, die ist nicht ganz so leistungsstark, aber dafür sehr haltbar.

noch als info damit sich dann hinterher nicht wer beschwert:
 PP hat den Nachteil gegenüber Polyester das es flotter zu müffeln neigt.
mit Polyester kann ich nen ganzen tag unterwegs sein ohne das es sonderlich müffelt.
mit PP nicht, das müffelt nach nem halben tag.


----------



## weemanth (25. September 2014)

Danke lorenz4510, das brint mich doch schon erheblich weiter  ... werd mir wohl ein skinfit noch zulegen!

eine frage hab ich noch zu den windjacken. wie dicht ist denn 80% winddicht? zieht es dort durch wie hechtsuppe und im winter bei minusgraden nicht zu tragen, oder ist das eigentlich schon dicht, hat nur ne gute atmungsaktivität? denke da an die vaude fisk.

lg tim


----------



## alf2013 (25. September 2014)

schau dir diese modelle von arcteryx mal an. und ich nehm an, dass du gute preise vor ort bekommst. für deinen einsatzbereich schlage ich dir folgendes vor:

softshell:

venta sv, Gamma mx, Gamma lt (egal ob hoody oder als jacke. Reihenfolge von warm/viel wetter"schutz" bis leicht/gemäßigte Temperaturen)


Windjacke:

indendo hoody - hält wasser sehr lange ab, winddicht, atmungsaktiv


warme jacken:

Atom lt (hoody oder jacke) - coreloftfüllung, sehr leicht, sehr klein packbar

eventuell nuclei-modelle (sind aber nicht sehr reißfest)


power stretch, Merino, Kunstfaser:

fortrez, lorum, rho ar zip neck, stryka hoody, Phase sl, Phase ar, rho ltw (Merino), Phase sv, rho lt
(hier gibt's auch Unterhosen im gleichen material)

schau auf die hp von arcteryx, da sind die einzelnen "kürzel" genau beschrieben. und wie sie am besten zueinander passen.

viel spaß beim stöbern.


----------



## Xroom (25. September 2014)

Die restlichen 20% sind zur Kühlung deines Körpers. Das passt schon. Weder bei der Vaude Fisk noch bei der Skinfit Vento zieht es. Letztere ist viel leichter, etwas enger geschnitten und hat ein stretchiges Material. Dafür vorne keine Taschen und keine verstellbare Kapuze.


----------



## weemanth (25. September 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> Die restlichen 20% sind zur Kühlung deines Körpers. Das passt schon. Weder bei der Vaude Fisk noch bei der Skinfit Vento zieht es. Letztere ist viel leichter, etwas enger geschnitten und hat ein stretchiges Material. Dafür vorne keine Taschen und keine verstellbare Kapuze.



 Top! Das wollte ich hören  

Werd die tage mal in den outlet store von arcteryx gehen und schauen was die so haben!


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. September 2014)

weemanth schrieb:


> eine frage hab ich noch zu den windjacken. wie dicht ist denn 80% winddicht? zieht es dort durch wie hechtsuppe und im winter bei minusgraden nicht zu tragen, oder ist das eigentlich schon dicht, hat nur ne gute atmungsaktivität? denke da an die vaude fisk.



80% würd mir zu wenig dicht sein, zuviel würde da durchgehen welches das wärmeposter killt und den feuchtigkeitstransport behindert.

80% würde zumidest rechnerisch bedeuten:

bei 40km/h kaltem wind würden 32km/h gestoppt und ~8km/h=2meter/s= eiswind pfeifen durch die Kleidung.
das würd ich dann als leicht windabweisend bezeichnen.
und ne Auskühlung ist wenn diese 80% angabe so gemeint ist, auch garantiert.

im sommer ist es denk ich ganz nett wenn so viel wind durchpfeift, nur dann kann man sich ja den windbreaker überhaupst sparren.

ich kann mit der 80% angabe halt wenig anfangen und da nur ne Ableitung davon machen siehe oben.
es gibt bei wind-bekleidung leider keine echte norm zwecks Vergleichbarkeit...........

die einzige angabe die oft von anwendern kalkuliert wird und manche Hersteller nen wert angeben bei ihren produkten ist CFM.
hier ne nette Beschreibung mit CFM.
http://www.ebay.de/gds/Gut-gekleide...-Herren-Windbreaker-/10000000177881177/g.html

zum Thema wieviel wind sollte ideallerweise durchgehen:
das wärmepolster zwischen haut und äusserster schicht ist das was die Feuchtigkeit primär transportiert, wenn da zu viel Kalte luft reinpfeift=kein feuchtigkeitstransport.
ein ganz dezentes Lüftchen kann den Transport andererseits natürlich fördern, durch zusätzliche luftzirkulation ohne kältedurchbruch.

somit hat wenig winddichtigkeit eigentlich nur Nachteile für herbst/winter anwendung.

das zeugs was ich verwende liegt bei persönlich geschätzen " wenn wir von vaudes % reden" ~98-99% Dichtheit, in CFM sind es  2-9 und passt mir.
sehr kälteempfindliche leute empfinden dabei das ein "hauh" luft durchgeht.

ich merk da nicht wirklich was von dem hauch luft der da reinkommt, da ich eher die sorte kälteunemfindlich bin.
und deswegen kann ich da schlecht zwischen meine windteilen ne genaue Abstufung erstellen wie Modell 1 99% dicht, Modell 2 97%,.... oder CFM 1 und CFM 4 unterscheiden.

noch was wissenwertes zwecks Membranen und winddichtheit:

gore windstopper ist ja ne Plastikfolie zwischen 2 stoffschichten welche als winddicht angegeben wird.

gibt anwender die die dieses nur ~98-99% winddicht empfinden"CFM 2-3", ein hauch kälte kommt durch und beispielsweise nen montane featherlite"CFM 0-1" als dichter empfunden wird."featherlite ist nur ein einfaches polyestergewebe".

somit ein einfaches gewebe ist winddichter als ne Plastikfolie!!!!

ein anderes Produkt ist beispielsweise Event"ne regendichte Membran" die fast baugleich zu gore-tex ist und vom Hersteller direkt als nicht winddicht angegeben ist um ärger mit kunden zu vermeiden, darin kühlt man leicht aus da es bishen durchpfeift.

das mit wieviel wind-Dichtheit ist am besten muss jeder selber für sich austesten.
aber über CFM +20 wird man vermutlich in allem zu stark auskühlen+durchnässen+frieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (25. September 2014)

aber was ist, wenn man das schwitzen ganz vermeiden kann? und da brauch ich dann die luft, die durchgeht, zur kühlung. 

und es gibt kein material, welches schweiss durchlässt. flüssigkeit wird immer in einer der schichten gebunden. und spätestens bei der abfahrt wirds kalt ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> aber was ist, wenn man das schwitzen ganz vermeiden kann?...



wennst dich nicht anstrengst schwitzt auch nicht, sobald du es aber tust schwitzt du auch, somit ist hier ne Vermeidung nur möglich im sine von Bewegung reduzieren .



alf2013 schrieb:


> und da brauch ich dann die luft, die durchgeht, zur kühlung.



zur kühlung brauchst nur luft dann wenn du überhitzt und das passiert nur dann wen du zu warm angezogen bist für deine Tätigkeit.
das machen viele das sie Sport anfangen und nicht bedenken das sich dabei der körper teils stark aufheizt und von begin an viel zu warm angezogen sind.

passend angezogen brauchst nix zur kühlung da du zwar auch schwitzt aber nicht überhitzt sondern nur noch in der richtigen wärme normal schwitzt.

dadurch hast dann auch gesammt weniger schwitzwasser wenn du dich nicht viel zu warm kleidest.

viel zu warm anzuziehen für Sport machen leider viele und schwitzen dadurch sogar nochmal ne pfütze wasser mehr.



alf2013 schrieb:


> und es gibt kein material, welches schweiss durchlässt. flüssigkeit wird immer in einer der schichten gebunden. und spätestens bei der abfahrt wirds kalt ...



warum sollte nix schweis durchlassen?
schweis=wasser= etwas das hervorragend von Polyester transportiert wird, darum ist es ja kunstfaser nummer 1 im sportberreich.

wenn ich mit ner unterwäsche + wärmelage+ windbreaker"3x reines polyester" im herbst Sport anfange hab ich innerhalb von 10 Minuten Schweißränder an der jacke die direkt von der unterwäsche in flüssiger form nach aussen geleitet wurden und an der aussenseite wie durch nen föhn luftgetrocknet werden.
auskühlen kann man da grundsätzlich nicht da der windbreaker keinen wind durchlässt"ist ja das tolle daran" und somit nur das zwangsweise nasse jackengewebe"dauergetrocknet wird".

genau das ist ja das schöne an Kunstfaser das sie alles klasse ableitet und *speziel flüssiges wasser*.

ich muss  im herbst 1x im Monat an meinen am häufig verwendeten windbreakern satzrändern im achselberreich"ich verwende fast immer rucksäcke" abwaschen da sich im schwitzwasser auch sehr viel salz befindet was aussen durch die lufttrocknung liegen bleibt und an der jackenaussenseite zwangsweise mit der zeit leider auch sichtbar wird."weiße ringartige ränder"

dann einfach ne Minute unter fliesendes wasser und das ganz gewöhnliche satz ist abgewaschen.

salz kann nur in flüssiger form transportiert werden, darum sind satzränder aussen an jacken ein gutes Indiz für einen perfekt arbeitenden wassertransport der kleidung.


----------



## alf2013 (25. September 2014)

sehr interessant. ein durchnässtes shirt trocknet am körper, während permanent schweiss nachkommt. wenn ich ein shirt wasche, braucht es minimal eine stunde zum trocknen. und da kommt keine nässe mehr nach. hmmmm ...

wir haben wohl ein neuen nobelpreisträger für chemie UND physik vor uns.


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> ein durchnässtes shirt trocknet am körper, während permanent schweiss nachkommt.



was machst ne einfache Sache so unnötig kompliziert?

es trocknet da garnix am körper, das wasser wird in flüssiger form weitergeleitet zur nächsten schicht!

nimm ein nasses Shirt und drück ein Taschentuch drauf dann leitet das Shirt sein wasser ins Taschentuch und das Taschentuch saugt sich zu 100% voll.

du kannst ne Bekleidung ganz einfach trocknen indem du das flüssige wasser ne andere Bekleidung ganz einfach aufsaugen lässt.
und genau darin ist Polyester besonders gut, es nimmt schnell wasser auf und leitet es schnell wieder ab da es nicht viel wasser halten"speichern" kann.

so wird schweiß idealerweise vom körper weggeleitet, in flüssiger form.

ist das so schwer zu verstehen????



alf2013 schrieb:


> wenn ich ein shirt wasche, braucht es minimal eine stunde zum trocknen.



ja da hast ein nasses Shirt und dieses kann sein wasser an nix anderes abgeben, darum geht nur eine Methode der trocknung, die ferdampfungsttrocknung  welche bei stehender luft mit Sicherheit eine stunde dauern kann.

bei bewegter luft ist das wieder was anderes.
wenn du dieses Shirt mit nem föhn trocknest, ist es in ~5 Minuten trocken.

genau das macht der Fahrwind+gegenwind auf nem windbreaker er trocknet unmassen wasser weg die zuerst vom körper dorthin gebracht wurde.

alles ne simple und logische Sache.



alf2013 schrieb:


> hmmmm ...
> wir haben wohl ein neuen nobelpreisträger für chemie UND physik vor uns.



glaub ich nicht nur die billigsten physikalischen Grundlagen sind mir doch hängengeblieben.


----------



## alf2013 (26. September 2014)

komisch, nass bleibt nass. wenn ein shirt wirklich durchschwitzt ist - völlig egal aus welchem material, die einzige möglichkeit es trocken zu bekommen ist luftzug. oder wärme von aussen. weil sonst hab ich halt nach einer stunde 3 schichten, die durchnässt sind ( du wirst ja wohl keine 25 schichten anhaben? wobei, ein michelinmännchen beim sport...)

das wiederum ist für kälteempfinden vielleicht nicht so toll. also bleibt als einzige möglichkeit, schweiss zu vermeiden. und das geht bei richtiger kleidungswahl recht gut ...

ps: nach deiner Theorie müsst ich ja in der Sauna trocken bleiben. wenn ich nur ein shirt anziehe.

durch die hitze schwitze ich. die luft ist aber relativ trocken (ohne aufguss). das shirt leitet mein flüssiges wasser, äh schweiss, weiter. durch die hitze trocknet das Shirt unmittelbar. toll. ja eh ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> komisch, nass bleibt nass.



gut dann ist es bei dir so, das alles nass bleibt.
bei mir wird beim richtigen kleiden alles nach aussen geleitet wie es auch sein soll.

wenn man sich falsch anzieht ist es natürlich auch möglich alle schichten nass zu halten.
darum ja überhaupst die Diskussion diesen ganzen beitrags.



alf2013 schrieb:


> die einzige möglichkeit es trocken zu bekommen ist Luftzug..



sagte ich doch vorhin auch.
der fahrtenwind ist das entscheidende um das nach aussen geleitete wasser damit flott wegzutrocknen.

und genau dafür gibt's die unter dem begriff "funktionsbekleidung" verkauften Sachen, sie leite wasser besonders gut nach aussen ab.



alf2013 schrieb:


> also bleibt als einzige Möglichkeit,schweiss zu vermeiden. und das geht bei richtiger kleidungswahl recht gut



das grundsätzliche schwitzen bei Sport kann man nicht vermeiden mit Kleidung.
mit Kleidung kann man allerdings gut steuern was mit dem wasser das man immer bei sport abgibt passiert.



alf2013 schrieb:


> ps: nach deiner Theorie müsst ich ja in der Sauna trocken bleiben. wenn ich nur ein shirt anziehe.



was soll das für ne merkwürdige Theorie sein und vor allem was soll das mit mir zu tun haben?


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. September 2014)

Das Polyester kein Wasser speichern kann stimmt auch nur im Vergleich zu Wolle. Wenn ich nach dem Uphill mein Kunstfasershirt wechsle, ist dass 3x so schwer wie beim losfahren und ich kann es tw. ausringen. Fuer das Material, dass mich bei 10% Anstieg ueber eine h "staubtrocken" haelt, wuerde ich viel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## alf2013 (26. September 2014)

lorrnz ist halt kein schwitzer, sondern ein dampfer. und selbst wenn es so ist - bei einer luftdichten aussenschicht gibts dann halt kondenswasser ohne ende.

ist ein halt ein klassischer fall von marketingopfer ...


----------



## alf2013 (26. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wennst dich nicht anstrengst schwitzt auch nicht, sobald du es aber tust schwitzt du auch, somit ist hier ne Vermeidung nur möglich im sine von Bewegung reduzieren .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das einzige, was da steht und richtig ist: zu warm angezogen beim Sport

alles andere fällt in die Kategorie lustig bis total für die nüsse ...

schwitzen IST Überhitzung. und der körper verhindert mit dieser Methode zuverlässig deinen Kreislaufzusammenbruch.

aber jetzt mußt du stark sein. sehr stark: es gibt KEIN material zum anziehen, welches schweiß (flüssiges wasser) von innen nach außen leiten kann.

dampf bis zu einer sehr eingeschränkten menge, Flüssigkeit definitv nicht.

also DIE einzige Möglichkeit, die nässe von der Kleidung fernzuhalten, ist, mit kluger kleidungswahl das schwitzen so gut es geht zu verhindern. selbst das "dampfen" ist hier schon sehr oft zuviel.

angenommen, es hat 0 grad. und ich will radfahren gehen. wenn ich nicht schwitzen will, könnt ich jetzt nackt fahren. da wird mir dann aufgrund der Temperatur und vom Fahrtwind wahrscheinlich nach den ersten metern so kalt sein, daß ich mich nicht mehr bewegen kann.

also eine lange hose, warme schuhe und was langärmeliges wird's schon sein müssen.

hmm - noch immer zu kalt. welches material nehm ich.

schuhe und hose lasse ich jetzt im folgenden weg, weil ja der Oberkörper da viel empfindlicher ist. und im falle des schwitzens auch größere Auswirkungen auf das Wohlbefinden hat.

baumwolle: nicht sehr wärmend, naß sowieso ein eigenes thema
Merino: wärmend, kuschelig - wenn gewisse materialstärke, halbwegs angenehmes noch im feuchtem zustand, Trocknung langsam
Kunstfaser: wie Merino, nur das es wesentlich schneller trocknet
powerstretch: kuschelig, braucht aufgrund der materialstärke am längsten, sich mit wasser vollzusaugen, trocknet gut
proshell, ,activeshell, hyvent, sympatex oder wie sie alle heißen: eine außenschicht, die in erster Linie mal alles, was von AUSSEN kommt, abhalten soll

blöd dabei ist - und allen gemein ist: wenn sie mal so richtig durchnäßt sind, gibt's während einer tour kein zurück. die dinger sind dann nass. also, so ein nasses Shirt, pickend auf meinem Oberkörper, einfach ein traum. und leider egal, ob baumwolle oder Merino oder Kunstfaser. da ist dann auch der wärmeeffekt von Merino beim teufel. weil klitschnass wärmt da gar nix mehr.

also ich fahr mit dem rad. das strengt mich an. mir wird warm. die einzige Möglichkeit, dem entgegenzuwirken ist, sich den Fahrtwind und die Außentemperatur zu nutze zu machen, indem ich sie an meinen körper heranlasse.

das bringt mich dann wieder in einen Bereich, wo ich nicht schwitze. bei sehr anstrengenen bergaufpassagen wird's eh schwer sein, das durchzuhalten. aber die EINZIGE Möglichkeit ist es, es langsamer anzugehen. schauen, sich sehr gleichmäßig zu bewegen. spitzen zu vermeiden.

wenn ich das schaffe, hab ich gute Chancen, mit einem halbwegs trockenem gewand die abfahrt genießen zu können. wenn nicht, komm ich um wechselwäsche nicht herum.

was völlig unmöglich ist, mit 2 oder 3 schichten + Außenhaut oben trocken (auf der haut und bei der ersten schicht - weil auf die kommts ja bei deinen Ausführungen an) anzukommen. ohne wechselwäsche wird die abfahrt dann zu einem ziemlich kalten Erlebnis werden. kann natürlich auch eine schöne art der selbstabhärtung darstellen ...)

beim schneeschuhwandern und beim schitourengehen hab ich aus diesem grund nur ein merinoshirt langarm an. und das auch nur, weil mir Merino taugt. im Endeffekt ists egal. solange Bewegung, reicht meistens diese eine bekleidungsschicht aus. bei größerer kälte/wind kommt dann noch ein powerstretch-pulli dazu. lässt den wind nicht so durch. und wärmt halt noch besser. da reden wir aber schon von mindestens minus 10 grad.

beim radfahren - durch den Fahrtwind - zieh ich das Shirt und den pulli gleich zusammen an. wenns passt, dann bleib ich so, wenn ich nur ansatzweise merke, ich KÖNNTE schwitzen, dann zieh ich den pulli aus. oder man nimmt halt von haus aus einen dünneren.

niemals würd ich auf die Idee kommen, beim bergaufgehen oder -fahren eine goretex(oder was auch immer)jacke anzuziehen. da kann ich mich ja gleich unter die dusche stellen.


----------



## Xroom (26. September 2014)

Da war jetzt schon viel wahres dabei.

Nich ganz einverstanden bin ich damit dass das Material keine Flüsssigkeit transportiert. Genrell tut das jedes Material. Ist nur eine Frage von Potenzialunterschieden. In die Haut kann der Schweiss nicht mehr zurück, also wir er zunächst von der 1. Bekleidungsschicht aufgenommen. Wenn die 2. Schicht auch aufnahmefähig ist, wird sie wiederum von der 1. was aufnehmen usw.
Schecht ist in der Tat wenn irgendwann was isolirendes kommt. Dann ist Schluss. Besser ist wenn die Feuchtigkeit aussen verdampfen kann.

Der springende Punkt ist aber das Körperklima. Und hier ist es von Vorteil wenn zumindest die erste Schicht möglichst wenig Feuchtigkeit *speichert. *Das verhindert bei angemessener Kühlung eine *Unter*kühlung.

Hier liegt der Vorteil beim oben angesprochenen Skinfit Shirt. Das kommt fast trocken aus der Waschmaschine. Es wird nie nass, maximal leicht feucht. In der Prixis wechsle ich oft nur das durchnässte Trikot. Das Skinfit Teil belibt dran.

Was ich noch empfeheln kann, ist die Cold Gear Serie von Under Armour. Das Zeug ist auch sehr schnell trocknend, nimmt wenig Feuchtigkeit auf und hat aufgrund der Webart von sich aus schon leicht windabweisende Eigenschaften, was eine Unterkühlung effektiv verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (26. September 2014)

@ALF
Na ja...würdest du verstehen können was Lorenz schreibt, und das bereits über lange Zeit, würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn von dir geben. Aber das scheint ja eh nicht deine Intension zu sein.


----------



## alf2013 (26. September 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> @ALF
> Na ja...würdest du verstehen können was Lorenz schreibt, und das bereits über lange Zeit, würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn von dir geben. Aber das scheint ja eh nicht deine Intension zu sein.



da gibt's leider nix zu verstehen. pseudowissenschafftliche aussagen, fürchterlichste Schreibweise, asoziales verhalten (schreibt er selbst über sich. nachzulesen: Lupine rotlichtthread), nicht einmal simpelste zusammenhänge verstehend - du hast vollkommen recht, DAS verstehe ich nicht. will ich auch nicht.

nur die Thesen, die damit verbunden sind, haben eine Auswirkung. der threadersteller hat ein anliegen. will Infos. und jetzt kommt einer daher, und faselt etwas daher. mit Beispielen (ich sag nur die jacke aus dem ebaylink = kleidungstechnischer Sondermüll), die dann vielleicht auch noch ernst genommen werden.

wie auch immer. ich bin seit 45 jahren in den bergen unterwegs. hab die wildesten, und aus heutiger sicht, komischsten modetrends mitgemacht. bzw. mitmachen müssen. oder mitmachen wollen. je nach alter und Intention halt. doch ich bin heilfroh, keine Wollsocken (siebziger), Kniebundhosen, karierte Hemden, obskurste Regenschutz"hüllen", rucksäcke mit Drahtgestell, und noch vieles mehr nicht mehr benützen zu müssen.

eines ist aber gewiss - die Erfahrung, die ich jetzt habe, das war ein richtig langer Prozess. und gore hat - leider - bei den Konsumenten, ziemliche Gehirnwäsche betrieben. als wie wenn es möglich wäre, Naturgesetze auszuhebeln. nur viele fallen drauf rein. und sind dann endlos enttäuscht, wenn ihre jacke oder hose zur schweißfalle wird, weil sie glauben, sie könnten damit rauf UND runter fahren, ohne dazwischen mal was ändern zu müssen.

keine frage, die materialqualität hat sich in den letzten jahren zur Potenz verbessert. und ich nehme diese gerne an. und freue mich über die verarbeitung, haptik, design. oder auch was immer. aber wie gesagt, wunder gibt's keine.

und wenn ich über die Vermeidung der Ursache schreibe, ist das kein Unsinn. sondern fast die bestmögliche lösung. gilt ja für jeden lebensbereich. wird nicht immer überall passen (Leistungssport). aber auf jeden fall besser als symptombehandlung. weil wer kümmert sich dann noch um die Ursache.

ich mach rund 200 touren pro jahr. mit rund 300 bis 400 touren"kunden" - da seh ich genug Möglichkeiten, wie man es richtig und falsch machen kann. es muß eh jeder für sich rausfinden, was das beste ist. aber wenn man mit einfachsten (und vor allem kostengünstigen) Möglichkeiten auch zum ziel kommt ...


PS: ich hab Shirts von ortovox, icebreaker, schöffel, löffler, Berghaus, mammut, bergans, northface, arcteryx - skinfit ist noch keines dabei. werd ich wohl mal probieren müssen. bin ja immer neugierig

das berghaus-Shirt (Kunstfaser, sehr körpernah geschnitten) ist das, was am schnellsten trocknet. ist am körper im Einsatz aber genauso schnell naß wie alle anderen. naja, ich werds einfach probieren ...


----------



## mfux (26. September 2014)

Vorm losfahren so anziehen, das man leicht friert.... Dann klappt das auch mit'm Schwitzen ziemlich!


----------



## alf2013 (26. September 2014)

so einfach kanns sein. aber manche scheinen verfechter des möglichst komplizierten lebens zu sein ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> aber jetzt mußt du stark sein. sehr stark: es gibt KEIN material zum anziehen, welches schweiß (flüssiges wasser) von innen nach außen leiten kann.
> 
> dampf bis zu einer sehr eingeschränkten menge, Flüssigkeit definitv nicht.



ich hab dir vorhin sogar ein Beispiel gesagt was du ausprobieren kannst mit nem Taschentuch wo du es wundervóll sehen und spüren kannst?
schon probiert?
natürlich nicht da sowas ja ein ding der Unmöglichkeit ist.

ok dann nochmal ein simples experiment:
halt ein wirkürliches Shirt unter wasser, dann leg dieses nasse shirt irgendwo drauf"tisch oder sonst was" dann nimm ein staubtrockenes anderes Shirt, lege dieses nun auf das nasse drauf, berühre es leicht um kontakte zwischen den geweben zu erzeugen......

soviel zum Thema wasser kann man nicht in flüssiger form weiterleiten.
mach das doch bitte mal anstatt hier stur zu behaupten wasser kann nicht geleitet werden.

wasser vom körper weg abzuleiten soweit möglich ganz nach aussen"was funktioniert" ist die effektivste und für mich selber einzige funtionierende Methode um wirlich trocken zu bleiben, wenn ich trockenbleiben als ziel habe.



alf2013 schrieb:


> da gibt's leider nix zu verstehen. pseudowissenschafftliche aussagen, fürchterlichste Schreibweise, asoziales verhalten (schreibt er selbst über sich. nachzulesen: Lupine rotlichtthread), nicht einmal simpelste zusammenhänge verstehend.



ich bin immer und überall rein sachlich und versuche soweit möglich einfachste Sachen und erfahrungen die für manch einen durchaus nützlich sind weiterzugeben.
wenn das asoziales verhalten sein soll, na ich weis nicht so recht.




alf2013 schrieb:


> mit Beispielen (ich sag nur die jacke aus dem ebaylink = kleidungstechnischer Sondermüll), die dann vielleicht auch noch ernst genommen werden.



beim link geht's um den einstieg ins Thema "CFM" für leute die sich damit befassen wollen.
es geht nur den *text *ansich.



alf2013 schrieb:


> angenommen, es hat 0 grad. und ich will radfahren gehen. wenn ich nicht schwitzen will, könnt ich jetzt nackt fahren. da wird mir dann aufgrund der Temperatur und vom Fahrtwind wahrscheinlich nach den ersten metern so kalt sein, daß ich mich nicht mehr bewegen kann.



warum sollte man mit nichts angezogenem nicht schwitzen.....das grenzt wirklich schon an unsin, sowas zu behaupten.

geh mal im herbst wie jetzt gerade ohne Oberbekleidung joggen!!!
selbst wenns kalt ist wird dir das wasser inerhalb von wenigen Minuten am ganzer körper entlang runterlaufen."kann jeder andere natürlich auch probieren"

muskeln erzeugen wärme und diese wird automatisch vom körper über den schweiß abgeleitet."daran kann keiner was ändern ist ne ganz normale Körperfunktion"
und bei Leistungssport sind es halt sehr grosse mengen wasser.


beim Sport im herbst/winter geht's nur darum wie man das *unvermeidbare *wasser handhabt.
sich damit abfinden und in der suppe baden oder eben versuchen diese ganz vom körper wegzubekommen.

für jemanden der hier behauptet setn 45 jahren Bergsport zu betreiben und die grundlegendsten Sachen nicht mal weis......


----------



## alf2013 (27. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich hab dir vorhin sogar ein Beispiel gesagt was du ausprobieren kannst mit nem Taschentuch wo du es wundervóll sehen und spüren kannst?
> schon probiert?
> natürlich nicht da sowas ja ein ding der Unmöglichkeit ist.
> ok dann nochmal ein simples experiment:
> ...



das mit dem Taschentuch ist der hammer. dir ist aber schon klar, dass du dann eine nasse Tischplatte UND ein nasses Shirt UND ein nasses Taschentuch hast. das ganz beweist nur, dass sich das wasser nicht WEGLEITEN lässt. bestenfalls verteilen. wenn die Verteilung reichen sollte, aufgrund geringerer schweißmenge, dann beweist das nur, das WENIGER schwitzen positiv auf das ganze Wohlbefinden Auswirkungen hat.

asoziales verhalten: deine Meinung über Blendung. und was du mit der Person machst, welche dich blendet ...

wenn du nackt bei minus 10 grad (oder bei null oder 5 grad +) bei normaler Bewegung zum schwitzen anfängst, solltest einen Arzt besuchen. weil normal wäre das nicht. da wär der körper einfach nur beschäftigt, nicht auszukühlen. einzige ausnahme ist bei extremer Luftfeuchtigkeit ...

Muskeln erzeugen wärme ... da hast recht. klar. aber wenn die umgebungstemperatur sehr niedrig ist - nix mit schwitzen ...

Leistungssport hat eh wieder eigene regeln. nur ich glaub einfach mal, dass sich hier in diesem Forum weit über 90 % Hobby"sportler" aufhalten.

unvermeidbar ist nichts. die lösung hab ich dir ja geschrieben. wenn du es nicht (so) nicht machen bzw. handhaben willst, dann läßt du es halt. funktionieren tut es.

die grundlegenden dinge würden mich schon interessieren. bin schon sehr neugierig!


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> das mit dem Taschentuch ist der hammer. dir ist aber schon klar, dass du dann eine nasse Tischplatte UND ein nasses Shirt UND ein nasses Taschentuch hast. das ganz beweist nur, dass sich das wasser nicht WEGLEITEN lässt.





alf2013 schrieb:


> es gibt KEIN material zum anziehen, welches schweiß (flüssiges wasser) von innen nach außen leiten kann.



um dem ständig wiederholten oder verdrehtem "unsin" von dir ein ende zu setzen.





nennt man feuchtigkeitstransport und ist die wichtigste Eigenschaft bei sporttextilien.
schwitzwasser nach aussen zu leiten.


----------



## alf2013 (27. September 2014)

nur gelingt keiner textilie bis jetzt, NACH der wegleitung komplett trocken zu sein. dein Beispiel wäre ja der beste beweis dafür.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. September 2014)

ne mal im ernst,
wird dein offensichtlich nicht vorhandenes wissen über einfachste Sachen nicht irgendwann ......?



alf2013 schrieb:


> Muskeln erzeugen wärme ... da hast recht. klar. aber wenn die umgebungstemperatur sehr niedrig ist - nix mit schwitzen ...



allein bei der aussage würde jeder Arzt vor lachen am boden liegen.

darum zum hundersten mal für dich wiederholt:
sich körperlich anstrengen=schwitzen=unvermeidbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (28. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ne mal im ernst,
> wird dein offensichtlich nicht vorhandenes wissen über einfachste Sachen nicht irgendwann ......?
> 
> 
> ...


bei 3 schichten + nichtdurchlässige jacke tät ich auch sowas von ausrinnen ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> bei 3 schichten + nichtdurchlässige jacke tät ich auch sowas von ausrinnen ...



aso jetzt rinnst nur noch aus bei drei schichten+ nichtdurchlässiger jacke?

die 3 schichten sind in deinem fall jetzt durchlässig geworden?
oder absolut nichtdurchlässig"somit bei dir eigentlich 4x nichtdurchlässig" was du ja felsenfest aufgrund 45 jähriger Bergsport Erfahrung stur behauptet hast.


alf2013 schrieb:


> wie auch immer. ich bin seit 45 jahren in den bergen unterwegs.
> ....
> ich mach rund 200 touren pro jahr. mit rund 300 bis 400 touren"kunden"



alles was du in 45 jahren je gehabt hat war absolut undurchlässig, da es prinzipiel ja sogar unmöglich ist."gestern noch behauptet von dir"

oder ist jetzt plötzlich wie aus Geisterhand deine lebenslange Erfahrung nicht mehr aktuell und alles völlig anders?

dann zu dem punkt der hier zwar nix verloren hat aber trotzdem:


alf2013 schrieb:


> asoziales verhalten: deine Meinung über Blendung. und was du mit der Person machst, welche dich blendet ...



es mag für dich ein Hobby sein im öffentlichen strassenverkehr leute vorsätzlich zu blenden und damit die Sicherheit von jedem auf der strasse zu gefährden."dich selbst mit eingeschlossen"

wer hier das asozile verhalten hat frag ich mich, grad wenn ich in wiki nachlese.....



> die von den gesellschaftlichen Normen abweichen und die *Gesellschaft schädigen*...................„antisozial“ (= *gemeinschaftsschädigend*) verwendet.....


----------



## Baitman (29. September 2014)

Wie man hier im Tema sehr gut nachlesen kann haben sich verschiedene User intensiv mit dem Thema Bekleidung auseinandergesetzt und sind teilweise zu ganz verschiedenen Schlüssen gekommen.

Leider gehen die verschiedenen Empfehlungen in der vielzahl der Antworten total unter und es endet im Kleinkrieg wer denn nun Recht hat.

Was ich wirklich mal interessant fände wäre ein eigener Thread, in dem die "üblichen Verdächtigen" ihr Konzept und Ihre Erfahrung darstellen. Ohne Antwortmöglichkeiten. Somit kann der User die Empfehlungen einfach selbst testen und eigene Schlüsse ziehen.

Vielleicht kann so etwas ein Mod auf die Beine stellen, fänd ich wirklich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## supermanlovers (29. September 2014)

Was helfen dir verschiedene Konzepte. Probiere einfach selbst aus was dir taugt.


----------



## Baitman (29. September 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Was helfen dir verschiedene Konzepte. Probiere einfach selbst aus was dir taugt.



Du hast es nicht verstanden. Ich habe meine Erfahrungen gemacht und komme damit gut klar. Bin auch kein Vielschwitzer. Zum Thema Bekleidung gibt es soviel verschiedene Ansätze, auch abseits der Werbetrommeln der Hersteller, das es schier unmöglich ist alles auszuprobieren. In diesem Thread und auch in anderen zum Thema gehen die Empfehlungen unter.

Ok, konkreter: z.B. Alf und Lorenz. Jeder der beiden schreibt in nem separaten Thread: Ich trage das und das bei dem und dem Wetter weil... Kurz und bündig. Hat jemand einen anderen "Aufbau" wird dieser Thread dann um diese Variante ergänzt. Ist ja nur so ne Idee, es könnte Einsteigern viel Lehrgeld sparen, denn oft wird  neues Material gekauft weil es angeblich "atmungsaktiver" ist. Schmerzlich wird dann immer wieder festgestellt das es nichts bringt außer ne leere Brieftasche...


----------



## supermanlovers (29. September 2014)

Ich habe dich schon verstanden. Einem Anfänger ersparst du aber trotzdem kein Leergeld wenn 10 Leute ihren "Aufbau" erklären. A sagt "trage nur Merinowolle weil..." B sagt "trage nur Kunstfaser weil..." C sagt "unbedingt was mit Membran" D sagt "auf keinen Fall Membran!! " etc pp

Oder was stellst du dir vor. Ein perfektes System gibt's einfach nicht. Dafür sind die Anforderungen und Menschen zu unterschiedlich.

Da hilft halt wirklich nur probieren. Wirklich rausgeschmissen Geld ist es ja auch nicht. Ich habe auch schon viel gekauft aber erst einmal eine Jacke wieder verkauft. Wenn mir was fürs Bike zu warm oder dicht war trage ich es halt zum Wandern oder in die Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (29. September 2014)

ok, ist wirklich ein guter Ansatz. ausprobieren muß man es eh selber.

ich kauf mir die Sachen (egal welche schicht) nur mehr nach dem aussehen und tragegefühl. irgendwelche materialeigenschaften sind mir schnuppe, weils immer anders kommt, wie versprochen.

im sommer: Merino (weil es nicht so stinkt wie die kunstfasersachen). wechselwäsche immer dabei. wenns kühler ist (abend, wind, wettersitaution, kommt ein fleecepulli (polartec) drüber. bei regen hab ich eine 2-lagige proshell.

im Rucksack hab ich immer ein gilet mit dabei (atom-lt-vest von arcteryx). kein gewicht. und im falle des falles sehr angenehm, weil die arme frei sind. und da bin ich sowieso nicht so kälteempfindlich.


im winter: langarm Merino. bis ca. minus 10 ohne wind reicht das. wenn wind oder kälter:  plus polartec-pulli. bei pausen hab ich die weste mit. bzw. die proshell. bei ganz tiefen Temperaturen hab ich noch eine daunengilet.



hab mir am samstag ein skinfit-Shirt besorgt. bin am sonntag gleich auf einen berg rauf. ca. 1500 hm. und es war ja ziemlich warm oben. vom gefühl her war es nicht so klitschnaß wie die kunstfasershirts. aber am körper trocken - naja, definitiv nicht. also ohne wechselshirt wär ich dann mit einem pickig-feuchtem-halt nicht zum auswringen Shirt runtergegangen ...

was mir aber absolut nicht behagt: das enganliegende. bin mir vorgekommen wie eine wurst. deswegen  bleib ich bei meinen merinosachen. bei solchen Temperaturen bin ich einfach naß. und ob jetzt zu 50 oder 100 % - egal.


hab mich auch nochmals mit einigen freunden ausgetauscht, die bei radvereinen - sagen wir mal - sehr ambitioniert fahren. das mit dem weiterleiten von Flüssigkeit funktioniert bei keinem so richtig. entweder dann bei der abfahrt jacke drüber. oder wäsche tauschen.


----------



## alf2013 (29. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> aso jetzt rinnst nur noch aus bei drei schichten+ nichtdurchlässiger jacke?
> die 3 schichten sind in deinem fall jetzt durchlässig geworden?
> oder absolut nichtdurchlässig"somit bei dir eigentlich 4x nichtdurchlässig" was du ja felsenfest aufgrund 45 jähriger Bergsport Erfahrung stur behauptet hast.
> alles was du in 45 jahren je gehabt hat war absolut undurchlässig, da es prinzipiel ja sogar unmöglich ist."gestern noch behauptet von dir"
> ...



ich hab nie behauptet, dass die bekleigungsschichten nicht durchlässig wären. aber es ist ja kein widerspruch: durchlässig und trotzdem zu warm.

und wenn ich bei tiefen Temperaturen möglichst wenig anhabe, ist der körper damit beschäftig, sich zu wärmen. und nicht, möglichst viel schweiß zu produzieren. nur mal so als gedanke ...

Weiterleitung hast ja im Wortsinn: schweiß geht von einem Shirt auf das andere über. nur das passiert eben leider nicht zu 100 %. weiteres Problem ist halt der permanente nachschub vom schweiß. nebenbei, selbst wenn ich nach dem verschütten von einem glas am tisch sofort ein Handtuch/küchenrolle oder Taschentücher über die stelle lege - NIE wird das Tischtuch komplett trocken werden durch diese Maßnahme. die Saugfähigkeit sagt also überhaupt nichts über die "Weiterleitung" aus.

das mein ich mit Erfahrung. immer wieder keimt die Hoffnung auf, doch mal ein material in den Händen zu halten, wo es vielleiht besser sein könnte. dieser fall tritt halt nur nie ein.

zitat von dir im thread rotlicht-Lupine: kann dir auch die seite dazuschreiben, in welchen du diese zeilen zum besten gegeben hast ...

"...ich für meinen teil schon gelegentlich und auch abends, da passiere ich ständig Radfahrer.
wenn ich nun an ne Radfahrer ranfahre schau ich logischerweise zu ihm rüber und schätze den Sicherheitsabstand ab um ihn eben nicht anzufahren.
bei den neumidischen hochkonzentrierten blendkonstruktionen fahr ich ebenfalls an den Radfahrer ran nur sobald ich zu ihm blicke um den abstand abzusätzen zwischen Motorhaube und ihm um ihn nicht anzufahren werd ich geblendet......
wo liegt im blende des hinterliegenden fahrers der Vorteil wenn dieser den Sicherheitsabstand nicht mehr schätzen kann und die Gefahr des anfahrens zwangsläufig erhöht wird......"

damit sollte alles gesagt sein ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bekleidung gibt es soviel verschiedene Ansätze, auch abseits der Werbetrommeln der Hersteller, das es schier unmöglich ist alles auszuprobieren.



es gibt nich so viele ansätze sondern im grunde nur 3.
1. feuchtigkeit vom körper weg, und alles darauf abstimmen.
2. Feuchtigkeit am körper stauen.
3 irgendwas anziehen und das beste hoffen."das machen viele"

wo sind da jetzt die grossartig vielen ansätze?



Baitman schrieb:


> Ok, konkreter: z.B. Alf und Lorenz. Jeder der beiden schreibt in nem separaten Thread: Ich trage das und das bei dem und dem Wetter weil... Kurz und bündig. .......Ist ja nur so ne Idee, es könnte Einsteigern viel Lehrgeld sparen, denn oft wird  neues Material gekauft weil es angeblich "atmungsaktiver" ist.



ich trage das und das ist ne info die rein garnix bringt da von grund auf jeder mensch ne andere Physiologie hat.

ich hab ne Freundin die bei ~10-15°+ bereits die dicke daunenjacke auspackt und tragen muss da sie sonst einfach erfriert, ich lauf dagegen oft noch mit nem t-shirt rum bei gleichen bediengungen, soviel zu unterschiedliche Physiologie von leuten.

somit du wählst wie oben schon aufgezählt Methode 1 oder 2, das war schon die ganze zauberei.
ich betreibe fast nur Methode 1 aber gelegentlich auch nummer 2.

für Methode 1 ist Kunstfaser das a und o.
für Methode 2 ist Naturfaser das mir bekannte Optimum.

ebenfalls grundsätzlicher fehler vieler leute der schon x fach gesagt wurde aber gern nochmal.
berücksichten bevor man den Sport begint das der körper sich ordentlich aufheizt, daher weniger anziehen damit beim Sport die Temperatur dann passt.
da muss man sein Optimum an benötigter kleidungsmenge ebenfalls selber ausloten.

zu warm vor dem Sport angezogen erzeugt zusätzliches überhitzen+wasser und das muss halt ned sein, man hat schon mit genug wasser zu kämpfen.



alf2013 schrieb:


> Weiterleitung hast ja im Wortsinn: schweiß geht von einem Shirt auf das andere über. nur das passiert eben leider nicht zu 100 %. weiteres Problem ist halt der permanente nachschub vom schweiß..



dann geht bei dir halt nix.
bei mir geht 100% alles durch und als stark-schwitzer komm ich in manchen Situationen auf fast 1,5 Liter pro stunde und bleib trotzdem staubtrocken.

man muss halt alles genau darauf abstimmen wenn  das das ziel ist, wenn mans nicht macht braucht man sich übers Resultat auch nicht wundern.


----------



## Jocki (29. September 2014)

Ich habe ja auch schon viel probiert, aber "staubtrocken" zu bleiben habe ich noch nie geschafft. Ich habe für die meisten Wetterbedingungen und Aktivitäten ein (langwierig erarbeitetes) Kleidungskonzept mit dem ich, ein für mich akzeptables, "Feuchtigkeitsniveau" während der Belastung halten kann. Sinkt die Belastung kann ich die Kleidungsschichten auch ganz gut am Körper trocknen. Ich finde es meist lästiger Wechselkleidung mitzuschleppen als feuchte Kleidung zu tragen. Schwierig wirds halt bei langen Anstiegen in den Bergen im Herbst und Winter. Bergauf schwitzt man wie irre (wenn man gas gibt) und mit zunehmender Höhe wird es meist kälter und man selbst erschöpfter und somit kälteempfindlicher. Oben zum Rasten braucht man wesentlich mehr Kleidung wie für Aufstieg oder Abfahrt. Da komme ich ohne Wechselkleidung nur aus, wenn ich am Gipfel sofort wieder umdrehe und abfahre..

P.S. Bei mir funktioniert am MTB am besten Polypropylenunterwäsche (körpernah), darüber ein hochfloriger Fleece und darüber ein Windbreaker. Das System funktioniert bei mir über einen sehr weiten Temperaturbereich und auch bei Niederschlag sehr gut.


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. September 2014)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch schon viel probiert, aber "staubtrocken" zu bleiben habe ich noch nie geschafft. Ich habe für die meisten Wetterbedingungen und Aktivitäten ein (langwierig erarbeitetes) Kleidungskonzept mit dem ich, ein für mich akzeptables, "Feuchtigkeitsniveau" während der Belastung halten kann.



staubtrocken ist im sinne von nicht nass gemeint, ne gewisse Luftfeuchtigkeit bleibt immer, aber nass ist man halt nicht.
nicht so extrem wörtlich nehmen.



Jocki schrieb:


> P.S. Bei mir funktioniert am MTB am besten Polypropylenunterwäsche (körpernah), darüber ein hochfloriger Fleece und darüber ein Windbreaker. Das System funktioniert bei mir über einen sehr weiten Temperaturbereich und auch bei Niederschlag sehr gut.



mit PP und drüber polyester bleib ich auch "trocken".

letzen herbst ein neues System getestet das auch trocken hält, hautenger Merino longsleeve, windbreaker dazwischen, drüber wieder anliegendes Merino, alles wasser wurde nach aussen gedrückt"gesogen".

körper blieb bei jeder Belastung trocken trotz wolle als unterwäsche was ich eigentlich nicht vermutet hätte das es so gut funktioniert.


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. September 2014)

Ich kann nur vermuten, dass die Staubtrockenbleiber entweder nicht stark schwitzen oder nicht bergauf fahren. zB. Letztes WE: bei 90% max.Herzfrequenz ca. 30 min S1+ Trail rauf geackert. Das ist bei mir kein Schwitzen, sondern eine Dusche von innen. Von trocknen oder Wasser irgendwo hin leiten kann dabei keine Rede sein. Das klatschnasse Shirt habe ich danach ueber das Bike gespannt und 20min im Wind stehen lassen. Ergebnis: Immernoch klitschnass. Und hier trocknet es bei einigen am Koerper beim weiterschwitzen? Ich glaube wir sprechen hier von absolut verschiedenen Dingen.


----------



## honkori (30. September 2014)

Um das zu ergründen...müstest du jetzt noch auflisten was *genau* du getragen hast.
Also welches PP Unterzeugs bitte, denn ich bin auf der Suche danach und könnte ja jetzt wenigstens eins ausschließen.

edit, mich begeistert es immer wieder, dass Sachen die gar kein wasser speichern können...bei euch auf dauer klatschnass sind. vielleicht solltet ihr mal die nobelpreiskommission kontaktieren


----------



## Baitman (30. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Muss es denn genau dieses Produkt sein? Zum testen und vergleichen würde ich mir was günstigeres bestellen wie zb. sowas
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROGRESS-Mic...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item58b57df249



Würde gerne Unterwäsche aus Polypropylen ausprobieren. habe jetzt die Info das dieses Shirt eine stärke von 105 g/m2 hat. Taugt das was, ist halt schon dicker wie skinfit... Oder habt ihr andere Empfehlungen, Skinfit ist mir, nur ums mal auszuprobieren, zu teuer...


----------



## Baitman (30. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> letzen herbst ein neues System getestet das auch trocken hält, hautenger Merino longsleeve, windbreaker dazwischen, drüber wieder anliegendes Merino, alles wasser wurde nach aussen gedrückt"gesogen".
> 
> körper blieb bei jeder Belastung trocken trotz wolle als unterwäsche was ich eigentlich nicht vermutet hätte das es so gut funktioniert.



Das meinte ich  mit verschiedenen Ansätzen. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen meine Windbreaker Weste als Mittelschicht zu verwenden. Mag funktionieren... Aber dein Tipp wird in diesem Thread untergehen, schade. Vielleicht wäre das für den ein oder anderen DIE Lösung....


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. September 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> Um das zu ergründen...müstest du jetzt noch auflisten was *genau* du getragen hast.
> Also welches PP Unterzeugs bitte, denn ich bin auf der Suche danach und könnte ja jetzt wenigstens eins ausschließen.


Ich habe den Schrank voll Funktionsklamotten jeder Machart und der Effekt ist bei allem, was als Unterwäsche oder Trikot klassifiziert ist der gleiche. 



honkori schrieb:


> edit, mich begeistert es immer wieder, dass Sachen die gar kein wasser speichern können...bei euch auf dauer klatschnass sind. vielleicht solltet ihr mal die nobelpreiskommission kontaktieren


Vielleicht solltest du das tun, wenn du Unterwaesche erfunden hast, welche du in Wasser einlegen und anschliessend trocken herausziehen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (30. September 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du das tun, wenn du Unterwaesche erfunden hast, welche du in Wasser einlegen und anschliessend trocken herausziehen kannst.



Keine Ahnung wo deine "Diskussions-Art der falschen Überspitzung" funktioniert, wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten und daher lass den Unsinn. Immerhin reden wir bereits seitenlang über -> Weiterleitung und schnelle Trocknung.
Ein Shirt, das so gut wie kein Wasser aufnehmen kann...wird daher auch keine 20 Minuten klatschnass am Lenker baumeln können. Über die zweite Schicht darf wegen der Dauer sicher anders diskutiert werden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. September 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich kann nur vermuten, dass die Staubtrockenbleiber entweder nicht stark schwitzen oder nicht bergauf fahren. zB. Letztes WE: bei 90% max.Herzfrequenz ca. 30 min S1+ Trail rauf geackert. Das ist bei mir kein Schwitzen, sondern eine Dusche von innen.



bei solchen angaben würde es doch ein klein wenig helfen dazu zu sagen was genau du an gehabt hast, das ist irgend ne in den raum geworfene angabe ansonsten.

du hattest an dem WE PP an und das solo? oder was drüber?



honkori schrieb:


> edit, mich begeistert es immer wieder, dass Sachen die gar kein wasser speichern können...bei euch auf dauer klatschnass sind. vielleicht solltet ihr mal die nobelpreiskommission kontaktieren



selbst das PP im grunde kein wasser aufnimmt ist aber halt nicht alles, nur PP solo an sonst nix dann schwitzt man und der Wassertropfen baumwelt halt am gewebe rum da er niergends hin kann, und muss so irgendwie doch wegtrocknen.

die gesammte kombo ist entscheidend, PP solo ist auch für die katz, da muss schon was drüber was das wasser abnimmt.



Baitman schrieb:


> Das meinte ich  mit verschiedenen Ansätzen. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen meine Windbreaker Weste als Mittelschicht zu verwenden.



war nur ein Beispiel dafür das man selbst mit wolle was effektives machen kann, die Möglichkeiten sind ja vielfältig.


----------



## alf2013 (30. September 2014)

nur selbst wenn ein material gut "weiterleitet" (im Wortsinn zwar ein Blödsinn, aber es stehen offensichtlich einige hier auf diesen begriff) - durch den permanenten schweißnachschub wird das nix mit trocken. und das ist die kernaussage. aber offensichtlich gibt's hier wundermaterialien, die aber keiner kennt.

wie auch immer. ich bleib dabei. entweder man nimmt wechselwäsche mit. oder es ist einem egal wegen der nässe. oder man vermeidet das schwitzen durch möglichst wenig Kleidung (in Kombi mit wind und niedrigen Temperaturen KANN das funktionieren).

keine von meine Textilien wird im sommer - wo ich extrem schwitze - während dem radfahren wieder trocken. und hier ist Hitze und wind ja im Übermaß im spiel ...
(es funktionieren also selbst bei hohen Außentemperaturen UND wind dieses marktingblabla NICHT. weil der schweiß ist schneller)


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> nur selbst wenn ein material gut "weiterleitet" - durch den permanenten schweißnachschub wird das nix mit trocken. und das ist die kernaussage.



durch Trocknung von aussen ist die menge an nachschub belanglos, da es schneller weggetrocknet wird als es nachkommen kann.
das ist die andere kernaussage.

wenn die generelle Ableitung nach aussen nicht klappt braucht man sich über den rest erst garnicht wundern.

immerhin gestehst es endlich zumindest ein das man wasser durch die bekleidungschichten ableiten kann.


----------



## alf2013 (30. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> durch Trocknung von aussen ist die menge an nachschub belanglos, da es schneller weggetrocknet wird als es nachkommen kann.
> das ist die andere kernaussage.
> 
> wenn die generelle Ableitung nach aussen nicht klappt braucht man sich über den rest erst garnicht wundern.
> ...



das funktioniert eben mit KEINEM Shirt. ableiten hab ich unter Anführungszeichen geschrieben. also lesen und den sinn dahinter erfassen - du willst es halt nicht ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. September 2014)

ok dann funktioniert es bei keinem deiner Shirts, und wasser weiterleiten ist nicht möglich bei dir.
dann sag das doch klar und deutlich wenn das noch immer deine meinung ist.

wie erklärst mir dann das extra für dich aufgenomme Video!!
wo klar und deutlich zu erkennen ist das die unterwäsche an das nächste teil sein wasser abgibt?"was übrigends jeder selber leicht nachprüfen kann"

es ist deiner behauptung nach nicht möglich, warum ist es bei mir bei fast jeder Kleidung völlig normal?????


----------



## Fahrenheit (30. September 2014)

Ich finde die Sache ganz einfach: beim Biken schwitzt man (zumindest beim Bergauffahren). Daher bietet sich schnelltrocknende Kleidung an (gibt es im Handel en masse). Wenn´s dann wieder bergab geht, ziehe ich eine sog. "Windstopper active shell" Jacke drüber und alles ist geritzt. Keine Probleme mit Auskühlen oder so. Und da brauche ich auch nicht tagelang über "wissenschaftliche" Dinge hin- und her zu diskutieren. Aber wenn´s Spass macht...Gruß Fahrenheit


----------



## alf2013 (30. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ok dann funktioniert es bei keinem deiner Shirts, und wasser weiterleiten ist nicht möglich bei dir.
> dann sag das doch klar und deutlich wenn das noch immer deine meinung ist.
> 
> wie erklärst mir dann das extra für dich aufgenomme Video!!
> ...



weil weiterleiten einfach nicht stimmt. wenn ich auf einem steinboden wasser ausschütte, und dann ein Papier draufdrücke - das beweist lediglich die saugfähigkeit von dem Papier. nichts weiter.

aber ich kauf offenschtlich nur von firmen, die alle nichts davon verstehen. ich werde ihnen deine Ideen weiterleiten. quotenarbeitsplätze (für genies) müssen ja gefüllt werden ...

wenn du was anderes reininterpretieren willst, dann nur zu. alles andere hab ich geschrieben. und eben genau das fällt unter erfahrungswert(einige jahre sind halt für doch für irgendwas gut). - es gab niemanden bei meinen touren, der nicht geschwitzt hätte, wenn alle anderen auch geschwitzt haben ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. September 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> weil weiterleiten einfach nicht stimmt. wenn ich auf einem steinboden wasser ausschütte, und dann ein Papier draufdrücke - das beweist lediglich die saugfähigkeit von dem Papier. nichts weiter..



ich hab dir ne konkrete frage gestellt, warum nimmt Bekleidungsstück 2 dem Bekleidungsstück 1 in meinem Video das wasser ab?

du nennst das nun Saugfähigkeit? dann bleiben wir halt bei diesem wort.

wenn teil eins der bekleidung nass ist und mit teil 2 in Berührung kommt und sein wasser an dieses abgibt" durch nennen wir es saugen" und teil 2 dann wiederrum bei kontakt mit teil nummer 3 es wieder an dieses durch dessen"saugfähigkeit" abgibt, wurde das wasser von punkt 1 nach punkt 3 bewegt!!!!

ohne die zusätzlichen aspeckte was da noch mitwirken zu berücksichtigen.
bewegtes wasser=transportiertes wasser.

es mag dir daher noch so sehr nicht in den kram passen, wasser wird durch Bekleidungen transportiert.
bei sportbekleidung ist der Fachausdruck dafür feuchtigkeitstransport!!!!

oder Google doch das wort einfach mal feuchtigkeitstransport:
https://www.globetrotter.de/1-bekleidungsschicht/



> Funktionsunterwäsche ist die 1. Lage der Zwiebelschicht der Bekleidung und ist entscheidend für ein angenehmes Körpergefühl und eine ausgeglichene Temperierung.* Sie nimmt Schweiß großflächig auf und transportiert die Feuchtigkeit nach außen, von wo aus sie wegtrocknet oder in die folgende Bekleidungsschicht transportiert wird.* So wird verhindert, dass die Haut (zu) feucht bleibt und folglich auskühlt.



die ganze welt kappiert natürlich nix und funtionsbekleidung funtioniert auch nicht so wie sie gedacht ist weil du es sagst, und alle Konzerne erzählen nur unsin den das ist ja alles nicht möglich bei dir........

aus welchen grund bei mir alles genau so ist wie es sein soll ist vermutlich das grösste Mysterium der erde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Oktober 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo deine "Diskussions-Art der falschen Überspitzung" funktioniert, wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten und daher lass den Unsinn.


Verwechsle ich dich, oder hast du angefangen von Nobelpreisen zu schwadronieren und damit andere ins Laecherliche ziehen zu wollen? Stimmt, dass war sehr erwachsen von dir und funktioniert offensichtlich wunderbar. 




honkori schrieb:


> Ein Shirt, das so gut wie kein Wasser aufnehmen kann...wird daher auch keine 20 Minuten klatschnass am Lenker baumeln können.


Na dann, her damit, darauf warten in dem Thread vermutlich viele. Wenn du so lieb waerst ein Video zu posten, wie du dieses Wundershirt im Waschbecken einweichst und es  daraufhin in kurzer Zeit am Koerper trocken bekommst (mit ebenfalls durchnaesster Schicht zwei wenn moeglich), wuerde das sicher sehr dabei helfen, dir zu glauben.




honkori schrieb:


> . Über die zweite Schicht darf wegen der Dauer sicher anders diskutiert werden.


Du bestimmst, ueber was wie diskutiert werden darf? Interessanter Trip den du da faehrst.


----------



## honkori (1. Oktober 2014)

> weil weiterleiten einfach nicht stimmt. wenn ich auf einem steinboden wasser ausschütte, und dann ein Papier draufdrücke - das beweist lediglich die saugfähigkeit von dem Papier. nichts weiter.



An was erinnert mich genau dieses Zitat ?
Ein Stoff nimmt Wasser besser auf als ein Anderer...


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## alf2013 (1. Oktober 2014)

warum sind dann alle, die Sport betreiben, immer komplett durchgeschwitzt? 

und DIESE erfahrung ist leider fakt. 

gegenmassnahme: wind ranlassen. und so wenig wie möglich anziehen. vor allem was, was den wind durchlässt. dann kann man bei tieferen temperaturen die Chance haben, den schweiss zu vermeiden.  wenns draussen warm ist, dann gibts eh keine gegenmassnahme...

da du aber offensichtlich nur auf das material vertraust, ist dieser Ansatz sowieso unerheblich.

nur dann wäre es echt nett, wenn du die marke und den namen von deinen kleidungsstücken reinschreiben würdest. diese info wäre  dann für alle essentiell ...


----------



## alf2013 (1. Oktober 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> An was erinnert mich genau dieses Zitat ?
> Ein Stoff nimmt Wasser besser auf als ein Anderer...


ich hab nicht mit diesen kindergartenbeispielen angefangen. und wennes so einfach wäre, würde es das produkt ja auch schon geben. patent lorenz. auch das 5minutenrücklicht wurde von ihm entworfen. leider warten wir schon seit einigen Wochen drauf ...


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Oktober 2014)

Feuchtigkeittransport hin oder her, nuetzlich ist das bei starkem Schwitzen auch nicht. Natuerlich wird Wasser an due naechste Schicht weitergegeben, aber nicht alles Wasser. Und damit bleibt man nass und in der Kombination mit Wind und Verdunstungskaelte wird es dann schnell kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (1. Oktober 2014)

Nach Reifen- und Helmdiskussionen:
*Funktionskleidung: funktioniert sie oder doch nicht? Der Stern deckt auf!* 

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren hier auch mitgemischt, aber nach inzwischen 19000 km ist mir das zu müßig, ständig darüber zu diskutieren, was funktionieren könnte und was nicht. Einfach kaufen und selbst testen ist viel effizienter.

Ich benutze immer noch meine Under Armour Coldgear Shirts, die Aldi-Sachen habe ich teilweise aussortiert, hauptsächlich weil die Passform nicht perfekt war. Darüber je nach Temperatur eine Softshell (-5 - 2 °C), Wintertrikot (3-6 °C), Windjacke (7-10 °C) oder eine Windweste (11-15 °C). Bei Tempraturen darüber kann ich auch mit einem Polyester-Unterhemd und kurzem Trikot gut fahren. Und zur Not gibt es noch ein Kurzarm-Coldgear, welches bei Herbstwetter im schattigem Wald warm hält und einen in der Sonne nicht zu stark aufwärmt.

Ich habe letzte Woche bei ca. 6-8 °C ein Shimano Breathe Hyper ausprobiert, mit einem Wintertrikot darüber (wusste nicht ob es wirklich wärmt). Das Material soll bei Feuchtigkeit stärker isolieren.
Ob das klappt - keine Ahnung. Aber mir war warm, obwohl das Shirt nach knapp 2 Stunden feucht war. Auch mit offenem Trikot zog es nicht. Das Shirt war danach nicht so feucht wie meine Under Armour-Coldgear-Sachen, ist auch ein Pluspunkt. Ob es dafür auch wie diese bis 2-3 °C noch warm hält, muss ich noch testen.


----------



## alf2013 (1. Oktober 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Verwechsle ich dich, oder hast du angefangen von Nobelpreisen zu schwadronieren und damit andere ins Laecherliche ziehen zu wollen? Stimmt, dass war sehr erwachsen von dir und funktioniert offensichtlich wunderbar.
> Na dann, her damit, darauf warten in dem Thread vermutlich viele. Wenn du so lieb waerst ein Video zu posten, wie du dieses Wundershirt im Waschbecken einweichst und es  daraufhin in kurzer Zeit am Koerper trocken bekommst (mit ebenfalls durchnaesster Schicht zwei wenn moeglich), wuerde das sicher sehr dabei helfen, dir zu glauben.
> Du bestimmst, ueber was wie diskutiert werden darf? Interessanter Trip den du da faehrst.



das war wohl ich. mit dem Nobelpreis. aber es war auf lorenz gemünzt, der auch schon in einem anderen Thema soviel ..... von sich gegeben hat, dass es einfach aufgelegt war.

aber diese proaktive Herangehensweise an ein Thema find ich halt einfach witzig. besser wie ein Unterhaltungsprogramm im fernsehen. warum? weil das kopfkino so herrliche Drehbücher "schreibt".

allein das mit dem wasserwegbringen und dann fröhlich trockenen körpers durch die gegend sporteln. DAS muß man sich einfach auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

ich schwitze - das Shirt wird naß. jetzt kommt der lorenzeffekt zum tragen. das wasser wird WEITERGELEITET. an die darüberliegende schicht. und dort verdunstet/verdampft/vertschüsst sich der schweiß auf Nimmerwiedersehen.

sagen wir mal, nach 10 min ist mein Shirt pitschnass. jetzt braucht es sagen wir mal eine halbe stunde, um das wundermaterial bzw. das darüberliegende trocken zu bekommen. das heißt für mich als Sportler: ein herrliches Intervalltraining tut sich da auf. 10 min Bewegung. mindestens eine halbe stunde stillstand wegen Trocknung. oder nur bergabfahren ist erlaubt. aufgrund der großartigen, phantastischen luftverwirbelungen ...
(und bewegen in der Zwischenzeit: ganz pfui. sonst kommt schweiß nach!!!)

das gelände muß ich mal erst finden. aber allein schon das ist eine Lebensaufgabe. und dann diese vielen menschen am Wegesrand, die mit eigenartig ausdruckslosen augen stehen. warten. stehen. warten.

DAS IST GROSSES KINO!!!!!!!


----------



## decay (1. Oktober 2014)

Ist wirklich anstrengend wenn sich zwei treffen, die immer das letzte Wort haben müssen


----------



## Wayne_ (1. Oktober 2014)

anstrengend? liest du das etwa alles? könnt ich mir nicht geben.

wenn man jetzt fies sein will, könnte man ja jeden einzelnen beitrag von alf2013 und konsorten melden. der arme mod, der sich das dann durchlesen muss.


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Oktober 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> ich schwitze - das Shirt wird naß. jetzt kommt der lorenzeffekt zum tragen. das wasser wird WEITERGELEITET. an die darüberliegende schicht. und dort verdunstet/verdampft/vertschüsst sich der schweiß auf Nimmerwiedersehen.



das ist kein lorenz Effekt sondern nennt sich wie dir schon mehrfach gesagt wurde"feuchtigkeitstransport" welcher bei sportbekleidung das a und o ist.

Google scheint zumindest nicht dein freund zu sein, jeder andere kann sich zu dem Thema mehr als ausführlich informieren, das netzt ist ja zum glück voll davon.

wiso schreibst nicht Globetrotter an"nebenbei grösster outdoor-Händler in Europa" der oben schon mit der wichtigsten Grundlage"für Sportler" zitiert wurde?
und fragst nach wiso sie so nen lüge verbreiten weil du beschlossen hast es ist unsin und nicht möglich???????

auch wenns bei mir und x-tausend anderen hervorragend funtioniert, bei dir nicht darum muss es  unsin sein!!!!!



alf2013 schrieb:


> warum sind *dann alle*, die Sport betreiben, immer komplett durchgeschwitzt?
> 
> und DIESE erfahrung ist leider fakt.



du bist schon mal *nicht alle*.
ich finds zwar schön das du dich als die gesammte Bevölkerung sehen tust , ist aber leider nicht so.

das ist somit deine Erfahrung weil du ganz einfach nicht im stande bist dich sinvoll zu kleiden, und genau deswegen ist ja der beitrag enstanden.
es gibt mehr als genug leute die nicht wissen worauf zu achten ist.

wo ich mich vor xx jahren auch idiotisch und sinlos angezogen hab"ja war auch mal der fall" war ich auch immer patsch nass.
nachdem ich mich schlussendlich damit ausseinander gesetzte habe und dadurch viele unsinige bekleidungssachen in die tonne gewandert sind klappts plötzlich klasse.

wie kann das nur sein? zauberei?


----------



## alf2013 (1. Oktober 2014)

jetzt ist auf einmal der GROSSE und bekannte shop auf einmal gut. wenn ein anderer Marktführer (Lupine) was neues rausbringt, dann ist es Teufelszeug, schrott und was weiß ich wie du es noch genannt hast. und alle Nutzer dieses produkts ziemlich ahnungslose idioten. oder schwachsinnig. oder so ähnlich.

ich klink mich aus. je nach Argumentation drehst du dir das hin, wie du es gerade brauchst. als Anhaltspunkt: lies ALLE deine beiträge hier in diesem thread (baumwolle und Kunstfaser haben die gleichen Eigenschaften. als Beispiel). sehr stark angelehnt an den knallerthread: hilfe, meine bremse wird zu heiß ...

PS: wenn dich ALLE stört, dann ändere ich den begriff gern in: die meisten, überwiegend. oder was dir sonst gefällt. die schwitzen dann bei sportlicher Betätigung. wenn es dieses material gäbe, dann würde diese Firma  - aber sowas von - eine Monopolstellung am markt haben. so eine Firma ist aber weit und breit nicht auszumachen. die können halt die natur auch nicht austricksen. woran liegt das wohl? eine mögliche antwort wäre: marketingblabla. nur so eine Ahnung ...


pps: wie gesagt. ich bin dann mal weg ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Oktober 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> die schwitzen dann bei sportlicher Betätigung.



tut jeder.



alf2013 schrieb:


> wenn es dieses material gäbe, dann würde diese Firma  - aber sowas von - eine Monopolstellung am markt haben. so eine Firma ist aber weit und breit nicht auszumachen.



es gibt Materialien die bekannt dafür sind hervorragend für Sport geeignet zu sein.
 und man verwendet nicht ein material oder  ein kleidungsstück sondern ein bekleidungskonzept"aus verschiedenen Kleidungsstücken zusammengesetzt" wenn dieses Konzept falsch ist, ist man immer durchnässt da nützt auch ein teil mit nem guten material nix, wenn der rest unsin ist.

dein kleidungskonzept ist schlicht falsch, darum bekommst auch dein Resultat.

wenn man ne Kombination aus gutem zeug noch richtig kombiniert bekommt man ganz andere Resultate.


----------



## weemanth (2. Oktober 2014)

Ist jetzt zwar nicht speziell fürs biken aber ein ganz netter beitrag zu Merino vs Polyester als Baselayer! 

Comfort and Moisture Transport in Lightweight Wool and Synthetic Base Layers


----------



## Machinehead (14. Dezember 2014)

ich würd mich jetzt einfach mal hier einklinken da ich auch im Moment noch Probleme habe mit schwitzen und auskühlen.Ich will hier keine neue Diskussion entfachen
Ich bin eher Leie was die verschiedenen Kleidungsschichten angeht.
Ich suche was für Temperaturen von -5 bis +5 Grad.
Habe mir jetzt als äußere Schicht eine dünne Windbreaker Softshell eines namhaften Herstellers gegönnt,
die angeblich sehr atmungsaktiv ist.Nun spiel ich mit dem gedanken mir als erste Schicht was mit Merino Wolle zu besorgen da ich bequem und weich bevorzuge.
@weemanth danke für den informativen Link
Als Zwischenschicht wenn nötig ein normales Trikot.
Bisher nutze ich bei dem Wetter eine Regenjacke (die abgeblich auch winddicht und atmungsaktiv ist?)
Darunter ein Trikot und ein 0815 Funktionunterhemd.
Damit fühl ich mich immer wie frisch geduscht und bin meistens ausgekühlt.
Und das bei 2-3 Stunden Touren bei gemächlichem Tempo.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich bezgl. günstigem Merino Unterhemd/1.Schicht oder Alternativen?
Bin über jede Info dankbar.
gruß
michael


----------



## decay (14. Dezember 2014)

Günstiges Merino gibt es in guter Qualität bei Decathlon. Ich persönlich mags nicht ganz so gern bei schweißtreibenden Sportarten, beim Alpinski find ichs ganz gut, beim Skitouren ist mir Kunstfaser lieber, aber das muß jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. Habe beim Radfahren öfter ein sehr leichtes Kunstfaser-Unterhemd an und ein Merino drüber, das finde ich für mich am angenehmsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fehlfokus (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich persönlich würde kein Merino als Baselayer für aktive, schweißtreibende Sportarten empfehlen. Ich habe es mit einem Icebreaker Merino-Unterzieher öfters probiert und war immer komplett nass, egal was ich als Jacke darüber hatte.
Dein angegebener Temperaturbereich ist ziemlich groß, gerade die Luftfeuchtigkeit spielt dabei für mich auch eine große Rolle. Aktuell fahre ich als Baselayer ein Craft Active Extreme Unterhemd und darüber nur eine Gore Windstopper Jacke. Wichtig ist für mich die Windundurchlässigkeit, denn das ist es was auskühlt. Unter –5 °C kommt dazwischen ein Odlo Fleece als Isolation.
Wasserdichte/abweisende Jacken, egal mit welcher Membran (habe aktuell eine Goretex Active Shell) schaffen, gerade bei den Temperaturen und der Luftfeuchtigkeit, nicht den Feuchtigkeitsausgleich wie im Sommer. Das muss man akzeptieren, denke ich.


----------



## Machinehead (14. Dezember 2014)

ich danke euch beiden für eure Infos.
Dann werde ich mir mal ein gutes Funktionsunterhemd besorgen und ein
Merino für darüber wenn nötig.
@decay welche dicke würdest du den empfehlen bei den Merino Shirts?Ich bin eher unempfindlich gegen Kälte.
Bei Decathlon gibts 50,100 oder 500?


----------



## decay (14. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir möglichst dünn also lieber 50 als 100, glaube die Teile, die ich habe sind maximal 100er.


----------



## reffi (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin wirklich ein sehr starker Schwitzer und auch schon einiges ausprobiert (siehe auch hier im Thread)
Nach vielen Versuchen mit verschiedenen Baselayern (diverse Funtionsshirts) in Kombi mit diversen Hardshells, habe ich jetzt mal den Tip mit der Netzwäsche ausprobiert und was soll ich sage - unglaublich! Habe erst ein Netz Unterhemd von Dynamics getestet, war schon besser aber noch nicht der Knaller, dann habe ich mir eine Garnitur von Brynje bestellt. Das ist wirklich super! Klar können die Sachen nicht zaubern und natürlich schwitze ich noch, aber ich fühle mich trocken und kühle nicht aus. Hatte nie gedacht, das so wenig Stoff die Lösung ist! Ein viel besseres Klima unter den Klamotten. Sonst lief mir zum Beispiel unter einer RegenHose (Göre ActiveShell oder auch PI WxB) die Suppe an den Beinen lang und es war kalt. Diese Woche bei Schmuddelwetter um die 2/-2 Grad war eine Regenhose mit der langen Unterplinte von Brynje sehr angenehn. Nie wirklich nass auf der Haut und die LuftKammern sorgen einfach für ein gutes angenehmes Klima
Und nein ich bekomme keine Provision oder so ☺ Aber davon bestelle ich garantiert noch mehr und jeder der schwitzt sollte es einfach mal testen


----------



## alf2013 (14. Dezember 2014)

war die letzten 3 tage mit Schneeschuhen unterwegs. jeden tag ca. 1200 hm. rund 16 km.

Temperatur ca. 0 grad. oben am berg ziemlich bis sehr stürmisch (grad, das man nicht umgeworfen wird).

unten weggegangen mit:

Merino langarm von ortovox
drüber Atom lt vest von arcteryx

dort, wo dann der wind angefangen hat, noch eine Gamma lt hoody von arcteryx drüber. und ein bufftuch über die Mundpartie, damit die schneekristalle nicht so weh tun ...

kein schwitzen, keine Kältegefühl. oben am gipfel noch eine jacke drüber (weil beim stehen war dann die Kombi zuwenig warm). beim runtergehen hat sie dann aber wieder gepasst.

und selbst bei den steilen anstiegen war nicht einmal der anflug von schwitzen zu merken. kalt war mir aber auch nie ...


----------



## boolands (1. Januar 2015)

@reffi : Hallöchen..!

Ich hab' gerade deinen Beitrag von Mitte Dezember gesehen.. Ich hatte die Hoffnung eigentlich schon aufgegeben..
Das mit dem Schwitzen/Auskühlen ist wirklich extrem nervig.. Ganz schlimm ist es mit dem unvermeidlichen Rucksack auf dem Rücken..

Mir sagt der Hersteller "Brynje" mal so gar nichts.. Wo kaufst Du Dir die Hemden/Hosen von "Brynje"? Wie haltbar sind die denn?
Taugen die auch für den täglichen Gebrauch..? 

Vielleicht liest Du das ja in naher Zukunft..!?

Viele Grüße,
boolands


----------



## dukestah (1. Januar 2015)

boolands schrieb:


> @reffi : Hallöchen..!
> 
> Ich hab' gerade deinen Beitrag von Mitte Dezember gesehen.. Ich hatte die Hoffnung eigentlich schon aufgegeben..
> Das mit dem Schwitzen/Auskühlen ist wirklich extrem nervig.. Ganz schlimm ist es mit dem unvermeidlichen Rucksack auf dem Rücken..
> ...


Ich habe Brynie bei Amazon gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden, angenehm zu tragen und die Verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut. War jetzt bei -5° nur mit dem Thermo Hemd und einer Vaude softshell Jacke unterwegs und das hat super funktioniert. (Ich hatte auch ne Hose an, nur für den Fall jemand wundert sich )


----------



## warp4 (1. Januar 2015)

@boolands 

Hier findest Du noch ein paar Infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trotz-funktionskleidung-feuchter-ruecken.738406/

Ansonsten einfach mal Brynje in Google eingeben 
Die haben sogar einen eigenen Shop.
Habe mein erstes Shirt bei ASMC bestellt, da im Angebot.
War erst skeptisch, aber die Sache funktioniert !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## reffi (1. Januar 2015)

Nabend,

also ich habe mein "Garnitur " auch bei ASMC bestellt - in blau, die war noch ein paar € günstiger als die olivgrüne, warum auch immer.

Die Haltbarkeit scheint gut zu sein, trotz mittlerweile häufiger Nutzung bisher keinerlei Verschleisserscheinungen. Wird aus dem Material Meraklon hergestellt, das sehr robust ist.

Mittlerweile trage ich die Unterhemden  bei den verschiedensten Tätigkeiten: klar beim Radfahren, beim Laufen, beim Wandern, beim Holzmachen (fällen, rücken, spalten, ...) und immer ein angenehmes Körperklima, zumindest DEUTLICH angenehmer als vorher. 
Auch die lange Unterhose schafft z.B. unter einer langen Regenhose (Gore ActivShell) ein sehr angenehmes Klima, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt, irgendwie immer passend - soviel zur Altagstauglichkeit - ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden!
Einzig der Rundkragen stört mich manchmal etwas, bin eher V-Kragen-Träger, aber das als Manko zu betiteln wäre wohl unfair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (5. Januar 2015)

Also das mit den Brynje Netzunterhemden klingt ja sehr interessant.
Vermutlich meint ihr das hier?
http://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c51/health-jersey-t-shirt-heavyweight-10010200-white-p24862
Die dünneren Varianten liegen ja wieder flächig auf der Haut auf.

Ich habe die letzten Jahre auch diverse Kombinationen ausprobiert. Ohne Erfolg.
Nach ca. 10 KM ist alles pitschenass, dann kleben die Schichten aufeinander und die Kälte kriecht bis auf die Haut durch :-/


----------



## reffi (5. Januar 2015)

Klar, schwitzen bleibt natürlich, aber die nasse Schicht liegt zumindest nicht direkt flächig auf der Haut.
Bei mir hat sich folgende Kombi als für mich brauchbar herausgestellt:
Netzunterhemd und darüber ein eng anliegendes Funktionsunterhemd und dann erst ein Trikot, o.ä. . Bei dieser Kombi scheint der Abtransport der Flüssigkeit und die Temperaturregelung in den Luftzwischenräumen am besten zu funktionieren.
Wenn direkt über dem Netzunterhemd eine "weite /labrige" Schicht liegt, fühlt es sich für mich nicht so gut an, aber denke das muss jeder selber austesten.

Ich habe folgende Modelle:
http://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c12/brynje-super-thermo-t-shirt-10200200-p6944
http://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c12/brynje-super-thermo-shirt-10200300-p9610
http://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c12/brynje-super-thermo-hose-lang-10200400-p6908

und es werden bestimmt weitere hinzukommen, bzw. die Stückzahl entsprechend aufgestockt ;-)


----------



## warp4 (5. Januar 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Also das mit den Brynje Netzunterhemden klingt ja sehr interessant.
> Vermutlich meint ihr das hier?
> http://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c51/health-jersey-t-shirt-heavyweight-10010200-white-p24862
> Die dünneren Varianten liegen ja wieder flächig auf der Haut auf.
> ...


 
Nein, das ist aus Baumwolle....
Im nachfolgenden Post von reffi ist das richtige verlinkt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2015)

ich bin auch vielschwitzer, vor allem am rücken. ohne unterhemd klebt bei mir auch alles an der haut. bei den vollflächigen auch. ich trage drum seit jahren die brynje netzunterhemden. sehen zwar aus, als wollen man bei YMCA mitmachen, aber erfüllen ihren zweck wunderbar


----------



## sibu (5. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn es hier kontraproduktiv klingt: Wer viel schwitzt (ich auch), hat unweigerlich ein Problem. Die unterste Lage nimmt zunächst mal die Feuchtigkeit auf, verteilt sie, und das was sie nicht mehr "schlucken" kann, geht an die nächste Schicht und kommt dann irgendwann außen zum verdampfen. Je nach Stärke des Schwitzens und Aussenklima klappt das mehr oder weniger gut. Ich bin nach Touren an trockenkalten Winternabenden nach Hause gekommen, auf denen auf der Jacke eine Schicht rauhreif war, und habe mich pudelwolhl gefühlt, weil innen noch alles warm war. An feuchten Tagen so um die 0° ist das ganze schon schwieriger, und die verschiedenen Bekleidungsvarianten werden jenseits ihrer Möglichkeiten beansprucht.  Da hilft es nur noch, trockene Ersatzsachen dabei zu haben, die man z.B. vor einer längeren Abfahrt anzieht.


----------



## honkori (5. Januar 2015)

In der Theorie nimmt Polypropylene "kein" Wasser auf sondern leitet es an die nächste Schicht weiter und darum geht es hier hauptsächlich. Nicht ums "trockenzaubern" sondern weiterleiten...

Mein Brynje liegt noch in irgendeinem "Postamt" rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (5. Januar 2015)

"Aufnehmen von Wasser" ist so eine Unschärfe: Die Faser selber nimmt es nicht auf, aber zwischen den Fasern und Fäden bleiben genug Hohlräume in die die Kapillarkräfte das Wasser verteilen - und das sollen sie ja auch. Irgendwie muss das Wasser ja weiter. Am besten natürlich nur nach aussen und nicht innerhalb des Kleidungsstücks, aber leider funktioniert das nicht zu 100%.


----------



## johann36 (6. Januar 2015)

hi erst mal,

bin vor ner weile auf das Thema gestossen da ich selber zu grossen problemgruppe gehöre DAUERNASS!!!!

ebenfalls bin ich seit ner weile auch Besitzer von besagtem brynje netzhemd und kann dazu nur sagen das die unterwäsche mit unpassendem Setup garnix bringt.

angefangen hats bei mir vor gut 5 jahren mit 2xwindstopper Geschichten wegen der atmungsativität, egal was drunter getragen wurde nass war ich immer.
dann vor gut 3 jahren der erste versuch mit 2 softshells ohne Membranen, einmal billigprodukt und einmal ne teurere vaude.
ebenfall nass war ich in beiden nur durch die vaude hat es dazu noch durchgeblasen"80% winndproof", also nass+kalt in vaude.

dann letztes jahr in nen grossen outdoorladen und mit nem Verkäufer gesprochen der mich 40 Minuten mit "atmungsaktiv haste nicht gesehen schrott" zugetextet hat und ich schlussendlich zu ner überteuerten arcteryx MX hoody"teure softshell" gegriffen haben.
das Ergebnis nach unzähligen Anwendungen damit, nass ist man darin immer zurückgeben ging nicht mehr.


nun das besagte brynje gekauft und verwendet auch durch diesen beitrag,
es leitet zwar das wasser in die 2 schicht aber das ist dann patschenass und wird trotzdem kalt das die pfütse nicht weiter geht und diese zwischen schicht 2-3 steckt.


nun meinem problem:

ich hab jetzt im besitz:
das brynje was erste sahne das schwitzwasser in die nächste schicht weiterleitet und ein dünnes fleeceshirt was drüber getragen wird und ebenfalls schwitzwasser gut weiterleitet bis zur jacke, wo es permanent unter jedem Modell das ich bisher in Händen hatte zu wasserstau kommt und schlussendlich doch zum absaufen.

mein Problem!!!!!
*ich finde keine vernünftige jacke!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ich geb mittlerweile keine Pfifferling mehr auf den atmungsativ mist welchen die ganzen firmen von sich geben den das gibt's nicht oder bringt in der Praxis einfach rein garnix!!!!!!!

hier wird nun diskutiert das man das schwitzwasser bestens durch kleiderschichten transportieren kann ohne eine obskure atmungsaktivität, was sich weit logischer und sinvoller anhört darum hab ich mich jetzt angemeldet.
von brynje zu Fleece und dann?????

Brynje->Fleece->????????

da hier nur noch von der untersten schicht gesprochen wird aber bei mir alles an der äussersten schon scheitert"eine kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied" und hier zu vernünftigen aussenschichten irgendwie kaum austausch stattfindet hab ich selber im netz nach firmen zu suchen angefangen die einen nicht mit der bekloppten atmungsaktivität zutexten sondern......
und bin auf eine Firma gestossen die anscheinend vernünftiges zeugs macht und auch auch dazusagt warum man in atmungsativen jacken immer absäuft und das rein der feuchtigkeitstransport der sinvolle weg ist.
http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-de/performancetechnology/

kennt die Firma jemand?
ist das zeug von denen wirklich so leistungsstark?
ist das der weg zum trocken bleiben?
*brynje->Fleece->paramo= trocken ohne abzusaufen????????*


bitte mehr Konzepte im Detail auflisten und wenn man staubstrocken in der Klamotte bleibt die genaue Modellbezeichnung.
das wurde hier schon paar mal gesagt aber die genauen kleidermodelle nicht aufgelistet!!!

daher nochmal.
ich finde das brynje netzhemd klasse aber ohne jacke die das schwitzwasser gleichschnell aufnimmt und wegtrocknet ist so ne unterwäsche kaum was wert da ebenfalls permanet wechselwäsche mitgeschleppt werden muss.

also an die user die hier sagen schwitzwasser durch alle schichten geht  und sie bleiben trocken bitte genau modellbezeichnung der jacke hier angeben!!!!!

*ich komm bei der jacke einfach nicht weiter und hab einfach keinen bock mehr wieder 100-300€ in den sand zu setzten!!!!*


----------



## Bench (6. Januar 2015)

Vor 3 Jahren in Post 16 hat einer mal die hier gepostet: http://www.skinfit.eu/de/de/products/07612.html


----------



## dukestah (6. Januar 2015)

Ich hab nun auch alles mögliche probiert und für dein Problem gibt es wahrscheinlich keine 100% Lösung. So blöd es klingt aber das wesentliche ist Vermeidung von schwitzen. Wenn du schwitzt ist dir zu warm oder du bist zu dicht eingepackt. Sicher geht über verschiedene Jacken noch was zu machen, ich habe insgesamt 5 verschiedene Jacken im Einsatz, von softshell über Windstopper bis 'atmungsaktiver' Regenjacke, schwitzen tue ich je nach Belastung unter allen. Da hilft nur ausziehen bevor man schwitzt und wieder anziehen bevor man friert. So ist unser Körper halt und je kälter es ist umso schlechter funktioniert der Abtransport von Feuchtigkeit, die 'Luftfeuchte' in der Jacke kondensiert einfach an der kalten Außenschicht.


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. Januar 2015)

Als starker schwitzer wuerdest du bergauf auch nackt schwitzen (und gleichzeitig frieren), wie willst du das vermeiden?
Die naechstbeste Loesung bleibt fuer mich, im Winder absolut winddicht einpacken, unter allen Umstaenden immer in Bewegung bleiben und sich nicht an der nun wenigstens warmen lauge stoeren. 
Anhalten heisst dann automatisch frieren. Da hilft auch umziehen nicht, da das neue Shirt von der nassen Haut sofort wieder durchtraenkt wird.


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

Also ich schwitze bei sportlicher Betätigung auch sehr schnell und stark und hatte die gleichen Problem wie Du. Habe auch mehrere Vaude, North Face etc. durchprobiert.
Fleece, Softshell, Hardshell mit Innenfleece etc. brachte beim Biken nichts, jedoch nur viel beim Snowboarden und AlpinWandern.

Ich habe jetzt 2 Lösungen gefunden, die bei mir perfekt passen.
Bei Temperaturen bis ca. 5°C (also bei meiner gestrigen Radtour) habe ich ein kurzes Thermo-Shirt, ein langes, dünnes Polyestershirt drüber und dann eine Radjacke mit leichtem Rückenfleece, welche vorne absolut winddicht ist und am Rücken ein sehr durchlässiges Fleece hat, wo die Feuchtigkeit rausdampft (sieht man sehr gut gegen die Sonne). Diese Jacke ist prima, wenn man sich permanent bewegt und nicht in der Kälte länger stehen bleibt. Gestriges 3h kräftiges Treten bei 1°-4°C war problemlos ohne kräftiges Schwitzen und ohne Frieren.
Diese Jacken gibt es z.B. von Gore. (Lach nicht, aber meine ist die schwarz/neongelbe von Aldi und ist genauso gut).

Bei längeren Touren im Winter mit Pausen habe ich eine Windstopper Radsoftshell von B'twin (Decathlon) mit mehreren Lüftungsschlitzen zum Öffnen an Brust, Achseln. Die ist besser als alles, was ich beim Sport Schuster an Radklamotten gesehen habe. Ohne Lüftungsöffnungen geht gar nichts. Die B'twin Sachen kosten nur 1/3 von Gore und sind praktisch genauso gut.

Nimmst Du eine GoreTex mit Reissverschlüssen unter den Armen (z.B. North Face) und darunter ein Fleece, dann bleibt die Feuchtigkeit im Fleece hängen. Zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und vor allem haben die meisten Shells keine Lüftungsöffnungen am  Rückenteil, da wo man am meisten schwitzt. Es gibt dann keine innere Luftzirkulation und Deine  verdampfte Feuchtigkeit kondensiert in der kalten Luft sofort wieder und bildet Wassertröpchen innerhalb der Jacke. Du bist also innen nass.

Es gibt noch einen physiologischen Trick: lass einen Lüftungsschlitz zwischen Handschuh und Jacke, damit dort kalte Luft ran kommt. 
Da sind laut Sportmedizinern Wärmerezeptoren in der Haut, die maßgeblich für den Temperaturhaushalt zuständig sind. War anfangs auch skeptisch... aber bei mir scheint der Tipp zu funktionieren.


----------



## reffi (6. Januar 2015)

wegen der Frage zur Aussenhülle, verweise ich mal auf einen Beitrag in einem ähnlichen Thread:
Trotz Funktionskleidung feuchter Rücken

Aussenhülle ist bei mir zu 90% eine ganz einfache und dünne Windjacke für 39€ ;-)

Habe auch lange geglaubt das die tollen Membranen toll sind und immer schön ne Funktionsjacke angezogen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die  irgendwann einfach nass war und somit auskühlte. Heute ziehe ich z.B. Softshell nur noch bei kurzen oder wenig intensiven Strecken an und Membran möglichst nur bei Regen.
Die einfache Windjacke mit Fleece (und dem Funktionsunterhemd) drunter (siehe Link) reicht wirklich. Ich habe die Erfarhrung gemacht "Hauptsache Winddicht", das ist das A und O, dazu möglichst atmungsaktiv und da hat die Windjacke gegenüber der Membran klar die Nase vorn. Natürlich alles nur, so lange es nicht regnet!


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

@reffi : Das ist ja auch meine Erfahrung mit der speziellen Radjacke (vom Alid  ).
Sie ist vorne winddicht, man man nicht friert und hinten mit luftigem Fleece, wo es gut raus dampft.
2 ThermoShirts drunter und ich konnte gestern ohne Schwitzen und ohne Frieren 60km intensiv radeln.

Bei meiner Softshell mache ich dazu dann die Lüftungsklappen auf und es dampft raus. 
Mit einer komplett geschlossenen Softshell habe ich letztens in der Rennradlgruppe nach 15km aufgeben müssen (massiver Hitzestau und patschnass gebadet).


----------



## mfux (6. Januar 2015)

@johann:6:
Du bist einfach zu warm angezogen...


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Januar 2015)

Ich schwitze auch immer schnell sehr stark. Hab eine Weile mit Craft Unterhemden experimentiert, die sind zwar auch ganz ok, aber eher fürs Wandern oder rumstehen.
Inzwischen fahre ich mit Rose Seamless Kurzarm Unterhemden. Leiten gut weiter an die zweite Schicht > Endura Roubaix Trikot. Ab 10°C dann statt dessen nur ein dünneres Langarm Trikot von Rose. Letzte Schicht ist eine rundum winddichte Gore Softshell. Erst war es eine dünnere Contest, die hatte mir aber mit 1 winzigen Schlüsseltasche zu wenig Stauraum im Winter. Seit Weihnachten fahre ich eine Power, die ist noch nen Tacken dicker, schön neon wegen der Sichtbarkeit und hat mehr Taschen. Von 10°C bis -5°C super. Zwischen 10-15° dann wieder die dünne Contest. Ab 15° dann nur ne dünne Windweste übers Trikot.

Wichtig bei mir war, dass alle Schichten eng anliegen, sonst wird da garnix weitergeleitet. Sobald zuviel Luft zwischen den Schichten ist bin ich rundum nass. Und Ärmellose Unterhemden sind auch nix, da läuft dann die Suppe einfach seitlich runter. Langarm Unterhemden nur ab zweistellig minus, ansonsten brauch ich das noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johann36 (6. Januar 2015)

@mfux

danke für den hinweis nur der ist mir auch schon sein jahren bekannt,  und es ist egal wie kalt oder luftig ich mich anziehe schwitzen tu ich immer und nass sein wegen unbrauchbarer Kleidung.

wie schon im ersten beitrag gesagt hatte ich vor meiner letzten arcteryx softshell eine von vaude mit 80% winddichtheit.
diese habe ich im winter vor 2 jahren mit ner eng anliegenden sportunterwäsche kombiniert sonst nix, es war saukalt und nach kurzer zeit Aktivität war mir nicht nur kalt sondern ich war auch patschenass.
durchgepfiffen hat es zu allem überfluss.....

Bekleidung die superluftig"atmungsaktiv???" ist wie die von vaude ist keinen Pfifferling wert, es pfeift nur unnötig durch und das kalte wasser staut sich noch mehr und lässt noch mehr frieren.


daher zu meiner ausgangsfrage ich suche ne erstklassige sporttaugliche jacke:

wer kennt zeug von der verlinkten Firma paramo?
nimmt es wirklich so schnell flüssiges schwitzwasser auf wie die Firma verspricht und trocknet dieses auch flott weg?
wer kennt änliche firmen auch in DE erhältlich die solche Sachen entwerfen?


----------



## branderstier (11. Januar 2015)

" Hab eine Weile mit Craft Unterhemden experimentiert, die sind zwar auch ganz ok, aber eher fürs Wandern oder rumstehen."

??glaubst du das wirklich??
Craft hat doch bestimmt 10 verschiedene Modelle für alle Einsatzbereiche.

Und Tschüss


----------



## mfux (11. Januar 2015)

Wie unterscheidet sich ein Bike-, von nem Wandererhemd? ;-)


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. Januar 2015)

Letzteres ist kariert


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Januar 2015)

Ganz einfach - es gibt Kleidung die transportiert praktisch null Dampf nach aussen, hält aber trotzdem noch beim rumstehen warm - dann gibt es Kleidung die transportiert gut ab und wärmt dann ohne Bewegung eher nicht mehr. 
Die verschiedenen Unterhemden von Craft die ich habe sind eher Typ 1. Bei Bewegung sitzt man im eigenen Wasser und da geht nix nach aussen. Sowohl das warme langarm als auch das dünne ohne Arm. Ich hatte auch noch andere Materialien hier, die zogen mir aber zu schnell zuviel Fäden etc. und daher gingen die sofort zurück.
Das Unterhemd von Rose welches ich nun nutze, transportiert super den Dampf ab und man ist drunter fast vollständig trocken, auch wenn man richtig schwitzt! Außerdem trocknet es schnell, und auch in den Pausen wärmt es noch genug dass ich nicht anfange zu frieren. Sowas stelle ich mir unter "Radsport" bzw. Sportunterhemnd vor - nicht die Dinger wie ich sie von Craft habe, die wie gesagt auch ihre Berechtigung haben - aber für mich eben nicht im Bereich Sport / intensive Bewegung.

Letzten Endes könnt ihr alle mit dem Zeugs biken wir ihr mögt - gibt ja auch Leute hier die in komplett Baumwolle weder schwitzen noch frieren, ist doch toll, aber andere machen eben andere Erfahrungen, und das ist unser gutes Recht 

Es wäre schön wenn einige hier sich mal mehr Gedanken machen würden, statt sich Stichwörter rauszupicken und dann ohne Hirn dumm drauf zu hacken


----------



## pfeifferheiko (11. Januar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn einige hier sich mal mehr Gedanken machen würden, statt sich Stichwörter rauszupicken und dann ohne Hirn dumm drauf zu hacken


........




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - es gibt Kleidung die *transportiert praktisch null Dampf* nach ........
> Das Unterhemd von Rose welches ich nun nutze,* transportiert super den Dampf ab* und man ist drunter fast vollständig trocken...



auf welcher physikalischen Grundlage soll den bitteschön Dampf"=Gas" durch einen Festkörper"=Textil" transportiert werden?

im besten fall kondensiert der Dampf auf der Faser und wird in flüssiger form transportiert"das Wasser bewegt sich über die Faser".
Dampf selber bewegt sich nur innerhalb von Luft in seinem "=Gasförmigen" zustand sobald er auf einen Festkörper trifft kondensiert es nun mal.

daraus ergibt sich:
Dampf bewegt sich in seinem zustand nur zwischen"dem textil" Gewebemaschen in der Luft."*es gibt keine Kleidung die dampf transportiert* und wird's auch niemals geben".

gehört denk ich in den Bereich Thermophysik.

hier was Wissenwertes dazu wie optimale Funtionswäsche arbeiten sollte:
http://www.thueringer-forstsportverein.de/Funkionsunterw.pdf


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. Januar 2015)

Naja zwischen den Fasern gibts ja noch 1..2 Luecken. Ich frage mich eher, wo der Dampf herkommen soll. Mein Schweiss entrinnt mir jedenfalls immer im fluessigen Zustand. Waere auch bloed, wenn der direkt von der Haut weg verdamfen sollte, denn das würde dank Verdunstungskaelte hoechst Effizient den im Threadtitel befuerchteten Effekt hervorrufen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (12. Januar 2015)

ja wie du sagst um so früher das wasser verdunstet um so früher entsteht die "verdunstungskälte", direkt an der haut verdunstet bedeutet sogar frieren.

um so weiter man das Wasser weg bekommt von der haut und um so später es überhaupst verdampft um so weniger kühlt man auch aus.

aber ebenfalls ist das ideall  wie in der PDF beschrieben, das Wasser wird von der haut bis ganz nach aussen geleitet ohne das je ne spur dampf mit entsteht kaum möglich.

würde natürlich schön sein wenn es Kleidung gibt die das Schaft, nie nass werden, nie frieren, nie Wärmeisolation verlieren....

ich wollt nur darauf hinweisen das Funktionwäsche keinen Dampf leitet.


----------



## dukestah (12. Januar 2015)

es ist doch aber sinn und zweck vom schwitzen, dass die verdunstungskälte kühlt, sonst würden wir ja nicht schwitzen wenn es nichts zu kühlen gäbe. das 'auskühlen' tritt ja erst dann ein, wenn das verhältnis aus kühlung und erzeugter wärme nicht mehr stimmt. leider funktioniert dieses system nicht sehr zeitnah und somit schwitzt man noch bzw ist noch 'naß' wenn schon keine wärme mehr erzeugt wird (nach dem bergauffahren...)
für einige situationen läßt sich das mit klamotten nun mal nicht optimal lösen. gerade letztes wochenende mit schneesturm (sachsen), im wald bergauf fast kein wind - brynie thermo unterhemd mit vaude softshelljacke, kopfmaske, dünne snowboardhandschuhe, lange unterhose plus kurze downhillhose drüber, merinosocken - viel zu warm, ausserhalb des waldes, freie fläche, 50 km/h wind bei 1° und schneefall - gleiche kombination - zu kalt, selbst frequentes jacke auf bergauf im wald und jacke zu bergab bzw im freien hat nicht allzu lange funktioniert, feuchtigkeitstransport kam komplett zum stillstand, unterhemd naß, jacke innen betaut, tour abgebrochen. das einzige was hier geholfen hätte wäre ne dickere jacke mit variabler belüftung, ne winddichte hose, wärmere handschuhe und geringere belastung um überhitzen zu vermeiden. allerdings wäre ich dann bei gegenwind gar nicht mehr von der stelle gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (12. Januar 2015)

ok ich klinke mich hier nochmal ein.



dukestah schrieb:


> es ist doch aber sinn und zweck vom schwitzen, dass die verdunstungskälte kühlt, sonst würden wir ja nicht schwitzen wenn es nichts zu kühlen gäbe. das 'auskühlen' tritt ja erst dann ein, wenn das verhältnis aus kühlung und erzeugter wärme nicht mehr stimmt.



das auskühlen tritt ganz einfach dann ein wenn man in zuviel wasser absäuft, die haut lässt nun mal immer kühlwasser ab wenn Muskeln unter last stehen und reagiert nicht darauf das man eigentlich schon durchnässt ist, sie schwitzt munter weiter.

erst wenn massive Unterkühlung bevorsteht schaltet der körper das schwitzen ab.

das was viele nicht wissen,
auch unter wasser schwitz die haut unnötig und teils in ordentlichen mengen die man nie glauben würde, so absurd das auch klingt.




dukestah schrieb:


> gerade letztes wochenende mit schneesturm (sachsen), im wald bergauf fast kein wind - brynie thermo unterhemd mit vaude softshelljacke, kopfmaske, dünne snowboardhandschuhe, lange unterhose plus kurze downhillhose drüber, merinosocken - viel zu warm, ausserhalb des waldes, freie fläche, 50 km/h wind bei 1° und schneefall - gleiche kombination - zu kalt, selbst frequentes jacke auf bergauf im wald und jacke zu bergab bzw im freien hat nicht allzu lange funktioniert, feuchtigkeitstransport kam komplett zum stillstand, *unterhemd naß, jacke innen betaut*, tour abgebrochen.



ist das nicht schon der klare hinweis das die jacke keine feuchtigkeitsleitenden Eigenschaften hat und nie hatte wenn sie innen nass ist oder gar betaut?




johann36 schrieb:


> wie schon im ersten beitrag gesagt hatte ich vor meiner letzten arcteryx softshell eine von vaude mit 80% winddichtheit.
> diese habe ich im winter vor 2 jahren mit ner eng anliegenden sportunterwäsche kombiniert sonst nix, es war saukalt und nach kurzer zeit Aktivität war mir nicht nur kalt sondern ich war auch patschenass.
> durchgepfiffen hat es zu allem überfluss.....



ihr hab nicht zufällig das gleiche vaude Produkt in Verwendung, in beiden fällen ist das absaufen durch die Jacke herrauszulesen und das frieren.



dukestah schrieb:


> das einzige was hier geholfen hätte wäre ne dickere jacke mit variabler belüftung,....



was sollte in dem fall ne dickere jacke mehr helfen? staut noch mehr wasser, damit säufst noch mehr ab und frierst noch mehr.

die jackendicke ist belanglos, den sobald innen alles durchnässt ist ist auch jegliche Wärmeisolation zerstört und das frieren garantiert, auch mit ner 10cm dicken jacken würdest unweigerlich frieren sobald du nass bist da keine Wärmeisolation mehr existiert.


häng dich doch an johanns" ich suche ne funktionelle Jacke" suche mit dran würd ich da vorschlagen.

das zeug das ich verwende ist auch eher wenig funktionell darum kann ich da leider nicht sonderlich was empfehlen.
ich bin aber ein wenigschwitzer und hab daher das glück das es wurst is was ich anhab.


----------



## dukestah (12. Januar 2015)

So simpel ist es halt nicht, nur ne andere Jacke behebt keine biologisch/physikalischen Effekte. Die Menge die man unter Volllast auszuschwitzen vermag ist halt nicht ohne weiteres wegzubekommen, vor allem nicht wenn die Luft außerhalb deiner Kleidung nur noch sehr wenig Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann. Das Betauen von innen ist ja nicht nur bei 'der' Vaude Jacke so, dieser Effekt fällt mir bei vielen verschiedenen Membranjacken auf, egal ob nun Softshell, Wind- oder Regenjacke, auch egal ob Fahrrad, Snowboard, Langlauf oder Joggingjacke, das macht keinen Unterschied, je kälter es aussen ist um so stärker, bzw, schneller wird die Jacke innen nass. Ich habe auch noch nie jemand in einer Membran Jacke dampfen sehen, in normalen Funktions- bzw. Nichtfunktionsklamotten schon. Es gibt also wohl doch Grenzen bei der Dampfdurchlässigkeit besagter Jacken.


----------



## johann36 (13. Januar 2015)

ok,
da hier keine tipps oder empfehlungen hinsichtlich ner funktionellen Jacke gekommen sind hab ich mich jetzt entschieden so ein paramo teil zu testen da die firmenphilosopie und auch das was sie schreiben zum Thema "wasser muss vom körper weg" einfach überzeugt.

hab mich mit nem Händler aus GB geeinigt das er mir es für ~85€"versandkosten sind da mit drin" zuschickt.

dieses teil hab ich zum ausprobieren ausgesucht.
http://www.outbacktrading.co.uk/pro...efrock-grey/?gclid=CLfC84irkMMCFcjLtAodLVEApw

ich werde sobald ichs bekommen habe und paar tage getestet habe berichten.


----------



## dukestah (13. Januar 2015)

klingt gut, bin gespannt was du dann berichten wirst. die frontseitigen lüftungsreisverschlüsse finde ich sehr sinnvoll, werde ich bei einer meiner jacken mal probeweise nachrüsten.


----------



## honkori (13. Januar 2015)

johann36 schrieb:


> ok,
> da hier keine tipps oder empfehlungen hinsichtlich ner funktionellen Jacke gekommen sind hab ich mich jetzt entschieden so ein paramo teil zu testen da die firmenphilosopie und auch das was sie schreiben zum Thema "wasser muss vom körper weg" einfach überzeugt.
> 
> hab mich mit nem Händler aus GB geeinigt das er mir es für ~85€"versandkosten sind da mit drin" zuschickt.
> ...




Na ja...ich habe lange Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, es aber (bisher) gelassen, weil ich denke...man müste dann auch den Rest kaufen, denn nur so entsteht "deren System".

Cambia Longsleeve + Bora Fleece Hoodie + (Technic Baselayer) + Bora Windproof...als *Minimum* (was in dieser Zusammenstellung sogar für Minunsgrade ausreichen sollte)
http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-de/explore-range/product/?pk=305644DC-71D6-421B-999A-0E880822AEB6

Das war mir aber für 'n Test letztlich doch zu teuer.


----------



## Baitman (13. Januar 2015)

Jeder Hersteller verspricht  das die eigenen Produkte die besten sind, so auch Paramo. Ich geb da nichts mehr drauf. Habe schon einiges ausprobiert und ich schwitze immer. OK, der Test mit dem Netzshirt steht noch aus. In einem anderen Thread wurden Shirts aus 100% Polypropylen empfohlen weil diese so gut wie keine Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen. Der gleiche Effekt wie bei Polyester und auch Merino, nämlich immer nassgeschwitzt.

Habe eigentlich schon alle Kombinationen durch, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Habe Merino probiert, Softshell Jacken ohne Membran, gute Windjacken und darunter dünnes Fleece, Windwesten und weiß der Kuckuck was...

Das einzige was bei mir hilft ist dafür zu sorgen das der kalte Wind nicht durchpfeift und das ich immer in Bewegung bleibe. Ich bin dann zwar nicht trocken, aber ich friere nicht. Falls doch eine Rast gemacht wird, oder ich am Gipfel angekommen bin und nur noch bergab fahre: Einmal trockene Wechselklamotten aus dem Rucksack gezaubert und weiter gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reffi (13. Januar 2015)

Hatte meinen Senf ja bereits hinreichend dazu getan, aber trotzdem möchte ich doch nochmal etwas klarstellen:
Ja, ich habe die Netzhemden von Brynje klar empfohlen. Aber nicht, weil ich damit nicht mehr schwitze - wie sollte das auch ein Kleidungsstück steuern können (Manipulation der Genetik durch Kleindung ), sondern weil ich mit Hilfe der Netzunterwäsche nicht so schnell auskühle und sich die Haut zumindest subjektiv trockener anfühlt. Denn durch die Netzunterwäsche liegt z.B. ein durchnässtest Funktionsshirt nicht flächig auf der Haut. Schwitzen tue ich nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.
Was sich deutlicher auf die Menge der Schwitzens auswirkt ist die Hardshell (oberste Schicht).
Wenn ich eine Membran trage, schwitze ich gefühlt schneller und es entsteht ein höherer Temperaturstau, der dann wieder zu mehr schwitzen führt. Daher versuche ich möglichst mit einer einfachen Windjacke klarzukommen. Damit fühle mich am wohlsten.

So nun reicht es von meiner Seite auch - nur nicht dass es irgendwann heißt: "was hast Du da für ein Mist empfohlen - ich schwitze trotz Netzhemd immer noch "
Am Schwitzen wird sich nichts ändern, nur am "Wohlfühlen" und nicht auskühlen!


----------



## johann36 (13. Januar 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Na ja...ich habe lange Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, es aber (bisher) gelassen, weil ich denke...man müste dann auch den Rest kaufen, denn nur so entsteht "deren System".



ich wollte zuerst vom Händler outdoorwales der auch auf ebay verkauf zuschlagen und hatte mich mit dem schriftlich"mail" darüber ausgetauscht auch zweckt der Systeme.

er meinte das die jacke an sich top ist und er allein über ebay schon hunderte davon verkauft hat seit jahren und jeder Nutzer superhappy damit ist, ebenfalls sagte er mir zwecks "System" das der Fleece bei diesen 2 Komponenten systemen nur dann nötig ist wenn man ein absolutes regenundurchlässiges oder anders gesagt absolutes Wetterschutz System will.

der zweite Baustein soll nur dafür da sein das ganze noch effektiver zu machen.

wenn man wie ich nur ne jacke will die winddicht und "trocken hält" ist es genau das richtige für mich und der Fleece ist unnötig wurde mir gesagt.

für regen ist mir das ganze egal das fahr ich nicht mit dem Rad und wenn ich mal kurz in nen Regen komme dann zieh ich mir so ne beschichtete billigjacke an und ab nach hause.

der Händler hat mir ne Versandbestätigung geschickt das ganze geht über royal mail"+ tracking ID" und soll so in gut 7 tagen bei mir sein meinte er.

in gut 2 Wochen werd ich dann mal bescheid sagen ob es ein griff ins Klo war oder das ding was taugt und wozu.

letztes jahr hab ich ja so ne arcteryx Gamma MX hoody gekauft stark runtergesetzt für immerhin ~160€.
die mir von dem dortigen Fachverkäufer mehrfach aufgeschwatzt wurde und das teil ist wortwörtlich totaller dreck taugt rein garnix.
nach nem Monat wo ich gemerkt hab das es zu nix zu gebrauchen ist und es zurückgeben wollte und mein Geld wiederhaben hat er mich abgewimmelt und dann noch gesagt reduzierte ware wird sowiso nicht zurückgenommen........

das hat auf jeden fall sehr weh getan das verlorenen Geld, hier hab ich immerhin nur 85€ bezahlt daher ist das Risiko geringer sich über sehr viel zum Fenster raus geworfenes Geld zu ärgern.

so seh ichs.


----------



## honkori (13. Januar 2015)

Letztlich ist die ganze Thematik "vom eigenem Wohlbefinden" und dem Bewegungsdrang im Verhältnis zum Schwitzverhalten abhängig.
Was dir oder mir angenehm oder unangenehm ist...läst andere vielleicht weinen oder jubilieren. Deshalb ist eins sicher, auf der Suche nach den "perfekten Schichten"...wird der eine oder andere Euro, ganz unvermeidlich, im Mülleimer landen.


----------



## dukestah (13. Januar 2015)

Zu irgend etwas ist so ein fehlkauf ja trotzdem noch zu gebrauchen und wenns zum gassi gehen oder für den weg zur arbeit reicht


----------



## johann36 (13. Januar 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Letztlich ist die ganze Thematik "vom eigenem Wohlbefinden" und dem Bewegungsdrang im Verhältnis zum Schwitzverhalten abhängig.



stimmt natürlich voll, Wohlbefinden ist auch ne wichtige Sache nur erst mal will ich ne Funktionalität die versprochen wird wenn ich diese dann haben sollte wer weis.
obs dann Wohlbefinden erzeugt wird sich zeigen aber ich denk wenn die Funktion da ist wird das Wohlbefinden auch kommen, ich vermute das doch sehr stark.

besten Beispiel ist das brynje teil was ich ebenfalls selber gekauft habe.
es wird ganz klar versprochen das es das Schwitzwasser einfach von der Haut weg in die nächste Schicht transportiert und das es auch gut wärmt, genau das tut es meinem empfinden nach auch voll und ganz.

hier wird zu 100% das gehalten was versprochen wird, warum wird bei anderen Sachen dann solche verarsche betrieben.


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Januar 2015)

reffi schrieb:


> Am Schwitzen wird sich nichts ändern, nur am "Wohlfühlen" und nicht auskühlen!


Das Problem des Threads hier seit 20 Seiten ist einfach, dass manche keine Vorstellung davon zu haben scheinen, was "stark schwitzen" bedeutet. Ich habe neben 99 anderen Sachen so ein Netzteil, zB gerade vorhin im Wald getragen. Dazwischen 10 min rumgestanden und am Daempfer rumgestellt, zack->arschkalt.

An den Beinchen habe ich zum Vergleich eine Windstopper Softshell, schoen mit Membran. Ergo theoretisch der absolute Schwitz-Termeraturstau-Absaufhorror. Die ist auch zwar auch immer leicht feucht, aber ich friere auch beim Anhalten nie an den Beinen. Weil ich dort einfach viel weniger Wasser verliere als am Oberkoerper. So in etwa stelle ich es mir bei den zahlreichen Probanden vor, bei denen die ganzen Wundermaterialien helfen.
Zieht testweise mal an was auch immer ihr fuer ideal haltet, aber traenkt es vorher unter'm Wasserhahn ordentlich durch, so dass es einhaendig ausringbar ist. Dann bei 5 Grad draussen damit rumstehen. Das ist "stark schwitzen" und "auskuehlen".


----------



## pfeifferheiko (14. Januar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Zieht testweise mal an was auch immer ihr fuer ideal haltet, aber traenkt es vorher unter'm Wasserhahn ordentlich durch, so dass es einhaendig ausringbar ist. Dann bei 5 Grad draussen damit rumstehen. Das ist "stark schwitzen" und "auskuehlen".



das würde bedeuten das ein stark schwitzender Mensch pro sekunde gut nen halben Liter wasser rausschwitzt dein test?
kann ich mir irgendwo nicht so ganz vorstellen wenn ich das auf ne stunde Sport umrechne und die daraus resultierende Wassermenge"mehrere hundert Liter".

man kann aber das nasschwitzen auch als nicht starkschwitzer ganz einfach ausprobieren mit irgend nem x-beliebigen 100% baumwoll T-shirt.

T-shirt anziehen und ne stunde flott Radeln, schon ist das Baumwollshirt völlig durchnässt und klebt auf der haut.

dann kann man auch testen was die oft diskutierte Atmungsaktivität bring.
baumwoll T-shirts sind ja besonders luftig"lockeres stark luftdurchlässiges geflecht" daher auch hoch atmungsaktiv.

der test funktioniert dann so:
besagte T-shirt anziehen drüber ne recht winddichte jacke und ne stunde flott Radeln, was passiert jetzt?

es passiert das gleiche wie beim ersten versuch, man ist durchnässt und das Shirt klebt an der haut, durch die atmungsaktivität der baumwolle bildet sich zudem ne gewaltige dampfwolke in der jacke welche ein noch nasseres gefühlt erzeugt.



Baitman schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller verspricht  das die eigenen Produkte die besten sind, so auch Paramo. Ich geb da nichts mehr drauf. Habe schon einiges ausprobiert und ich schwitze immer.



ich denk mal das ein Hersteller der dir verspricht das du in besagten Produkten nicht schwitzt ist von grund auf schon unseriös.
das sollte einem schon der gesunde Hausverstand sagen das man bei Sport nun mal immer schwitzt und das nicht zu knapp, nur wie dieses Wasser von der Bekleidung gehandhabt wird da gibt's sicher funktionelle Sachen und eben sehr unfunktionelle.

mit der Firma die solche Sachen verspricht wie darin schwitz du weniger oder garnicht meinst nicht zufällig das Label X-bionic?

schwitzen wird's immer in jeder Bekleidung auch nakig oder sogar unter Wasser schwitzt du, das garantiere ich dir zu 100%.


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. Januar 2015)

Was würdet ihr denn als Windstopper empfehlen? Irgendwas von Decathlon? z.B. http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-windjacke-ultralight-id_8283389.html?


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Januar 2015)

Tjo wie gesagt > trage die Rose megalight seamless Unterhemden und bin begeistert. Hätte das nach diversen anderen Unterhemden zuvor nie erwartet.
Habe mehrere und trage die auch als Schlafshirt. 
Zur Zeit schwitze ich nachts hormonbedingt wie ein Wasserfall, d.h. alles nach 2 Stunden klatschnass. Wache auf, kurz Decke 2-3 Minuten weg um zu entlüften (weil irgendwann kann die Daune auch nix mehr durchlassen - und bevor hier kommt ich würde wegen der Daune so schwitzen > ne hab die das ganze Jahr im Einsatz und dass ist nur zu bestimmten Hormon-Schwankungszeiten so ^^). und dann ist sowohl mein Körper unterm Shirt, als auch mein Bettzeugs und dad Shirt selber gefühlt knochentrocken. So geht dass dann paar Mal die Nacht und wenn ich es am Morgen auszieh ist es ebenfalls wieder trocken und es müffelt nichtmal ansatzweise.

Beim biken um 0°C und drunter kommt dann noch ein Endura Roubaix Trikot drüber und ne Gore Power WS Softshell. Bin nach ner Tour fast komplett trocken, maximal klamm. Die Klamotten auch (nur eben die Jacken-Rückentaschen innen nicht wenn ich sie restlos vollstopfe). 

Vorher war ich immer mit nem Craft Unterhemd (wie gesagt verschiedene getestet), dem Roubaix Trikot und ner Gore Contest unterwegs. Da war unterm Trikot alles nass, da ich alles in die Trikottaschen zwischen Jacke und Trikot stopfen musste, weil die Jacke nur ne mini Schlüsseltasche hat. Da war dann an der Stelle Schluss mit weiterleiten. Habs dann ohne Zeugs in den Taschen probiert. Ergebnis war dass das Trikot zwar nicht mehr richtig nass war weils nun weiterleiten konnte, aber die Unterhemnden waren nach wie vor immer nass am Ende.

Hab mir dann die Rose Unterhemden geholt, und die Kombi Unterhemd, Trikot und Contest lief dann bestens, hab mir letztlich nur die Power gegönnt weil die hinten Taschen hat, etwas dicker als die Contest ist, und schön sichtbar ist im dunkeln.

Will die Unterhemnden hier nicht als Allheilmittel loben, bin nur damit jetzt echt bei einer für mich (und ich schwitze viel und schnell) sehr guten Lösung für die Baselayer angekommen. 

Soll heissen, wenn ihr alle immer so wahnsinnig nasse Jacken habt, ggf. überdenkt ihr mal euer Gesamtkonzept, angefangen beim Baselayer und zur Not muss man eben testen testen testen bis man die Lösung für sich gefunden hat.

Hab vorher immer gedacht "manno jetzt trägste schon alle Schichten 'superleitend / Funktionsgerümpel' und das funzt immer noch nicht!". Bis ich eine für mich funktionierende Kombi gefunden hatte.


----------



## Baitman (15. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> ich denk mal das ein Hersteller der dir verspricht das du in besagten Produkten nicht schwitzt ist von grund auf schon unseriös.
> das sollte einem schon der gesunde Hausverstand sagen das man bei Sport nun mal immer schwitzt und das nicht zu knapp, nur wie dieses Wasser von der Bekleidung gehandhabt wird da gibt's sicher funktionelle Sachen und eben sehr unfunktionelle.
> 
> mit der Firma die solche Sachen verspricht wie darin schwitz du weniger oder garnicht meinst nicht zufällig das Label X-bionic?
> ...



Hallo Heiko,

da habe ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Natürlich gibt es keine Kleidung die das Schwitzen verhindert. Alle hersteller bewerben jedoch ihre atmungsativen Produkte so als hätte es den Anschein nicht mehr nass durch Schweiß zu werden weil dieser weitergeleitet wird.

Und genau das funktioniert bei mir nicht, egal welches Zwiebelprinzip ich verwendet habe, ich habe bei Körperlicher Betätigung immer einen nassen oberkörper. Selbst wenn ich wie vor ein paar Tagen, nur mit einem dünnen Fleece und dünnem Merino- Polypropylen oder Polyester darunter und heftigem Wind joggen gehe. Das wird sehr kalt weil der Wind durchpfeift, wollte halt mal probieren obs den Schweiß irgrndwie rausbläst... Nur ein Versuch. Ging wie vieles was ich ausprobiert habe in die Hose. Sobald der Wind durchpfeift wirds unschön. Deshalb lieber im Saft stehen. Ich bin kein vielschwitzer, aber selbst mit nem Funktionsshirt (oder Merino) und ner guten Windjacke bin ich bei diesen Temperaturen nass. 

Wie schon oben erwähnt stört mich das Nässegefühl beim joggen überhaupt nicht, ich laufe ja 1,5 stunden durch, da bin ich so aufgeheizt das ich nur dafür sorgen muss nicht stehen zu bleiben und ich Oberteile anhabe die einigermaßen den Wind abhalten.

Wobei das beim joggen nochmal was anderes ist wie beim fahren. Beim fahren bin ich ja die ganze Zeit dem Gegenwind ausgesetzt. Beim joggen nutze ich auch gern bei diesen Temperaturen meinen dicken Baumwollpullie, wenn kein Wind weht ist das vollkommen in Ordnung, auf dem Rad geht man damit natürlich ein.

Wind abhalten, immer in Bewegung bleiben und Wechselklamotten dabeihaben, es kann so einfach sein. Für mich jedenfalls. Alles andere sind für mich bis jetzt leere Versprechungen gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (15. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wind abhalten, immer in Bewegung bleiben und Wechselklamotten dabeihaben, es kann so einfach sein. Für mich jedenfalls. Alles andere sind für mich bis jetzt leere Versprechungen gewesen.



es ist so einfach  alles andere sei es noch so toll und so teuer, bringt wen man wirklich viel schwitzt nichts

diesen winter habe ich auf die vaude jacke verzichtet und fahre von 0 bis -6 grad mit mit 2 eng anliegenden Thermo unter leibchen und einer Platzangst Trailtech Evo da finde ich das Netzfutter innen sehr angenehm die vielen Lüfzungszips sind auch sehr Praktisch.

und wen mir Kalt wird nehme ich einfach 1 oder 2 trockene Shirts aus dem Rucksack und ziehe mich um.


lg


----------



## Deleted253406 (15. Januar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wichtig bei mir war, dass alle Schichten eng anliegen, sonst wird da garnix weitergeleitet. Sobald zuviel Luft zwischen den Schichten ist bin ich rundum nass.



Genau das Problem habe ich als Spargel auch mit so gut wie allen Sport-Klamotten :-(
Wie sieht es denn dbzgl. mit den Rose-Unterhemden aus?
Welche Größe bei welcher Körpergröße und Gewicht (wenn man das fragen darf) trägst du da?

Die Bewertungen lesen sich ja nicht schlecht.


Danke.


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wind abhalten, immer in Bewegung bleiben und Wechselklamotten dabeihaben, es kann so einfach sein. Für mich jedenfalls. Alles andere sind für mich bis jetzt leere Versprechungen gewesen.


Dito. Das enzige, was bei mir am OK wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (15. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> da habe ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Natürlich gibt es keine Kleidung die das Schwitzen verhindert. Alle hersteller bewerben jedoch ihre atmungsativen Produkte so als hätte es den Anschein nicht mehr nass durch Schweiß zu werden weil dieser weitergeleitet wird.



ja und wie ich weiter oben sagte ist das wort atmungsaktiv das man immer lesen darf und jeder das unbedingt haben will so wichtig und bedeutungsvoll wie Pustekuchen.

nimm ein ganz einfaches baumwoll Shirt und halte es über heisses wasser in nem topf, der dampf pfeift nur so durch!!!
somit ist baumwolle mega atmungsaktiv.

nun die ganz simple frage dazu:
wiso bist in nem baumwollshirt mit 100% Sicherheit bei Sport durchnässt obwohl es doch mega atmungsaktiv ist....

dämmerts nicht langsam wie wichtig die Funktion "atmungsaktiv" von der jeder so gerne redet den nun wirklich ist???


----------



## Baitman (15. Januar 2015)

Heiko, du brauchst mir da keine Beispiele nennen, wir sind da gleicher Meinung: Dampfdurchlässig kann Kleidung sein, aber "Aktiv" niemals... Und Gerade die Kleidung mit Membran ist nicht durchlässig, sondern einfach dicht...

Ach und Baumwolle ist so schlecht nicht, ziehe ich im Sommer gerne beim laufen an...


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Januar 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Genau das Problem habe ich als Spargel auch mit so gut wie allen Sport-Klamotten :-(
> Wie sieht es denn dbzgl. mit den Rose-Unterhemden aus?
> Welche Größe bei welcher Körpergröße und Gewicht (wenn man das fragen darf) trägst du da?
> 
> ...



Ich trage gewöhnlich 40-42 (bin weiblich) bei zur Zeit 71kg *hüstel*, viel Vorbau obenrum und 162cm Größe. 
Im Rose Unterhemd hab ich also dass 40-44 genommen. Liegt anfangs hauteng an - allerdings ohne abzuquetschen, ist eben ganz weiches Material. Nach paar Tagen leiert das dann etwas aus, nach dem waschen dann jedes Mal wieder "tight" fit. 

Ich für mich kann echt nur sagen bin super zufrieden, und hatte mir schnell ein zweites zugelegt. Denke schon über ein drittes nach, sind ja auch reduziert im Moment. Nach ca. 10x waschen fing es leicht an zu pillen, insbesondere unter den Armen, ist aber ein Unterhemd, stört mich da also nicht weiter.


----------



## bobons (16. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand "Merino" gesagt?


----------



## Baitman (16. Januar 2015)

Kann den merino Hype nicht nachvollziehen. Der einzige Vorteil ist das ich es mehrmals anziehen kann ohne das es stinkt. Aber auch nur im Alltag. Komplett vollgeschwitzt, kann ich es auch kein zweites mal anziehen. Und das es nass noch wärmen soll, davon merke ich nichts... Merino ist super, aber nicht bei Sportarten wo ich stark schwitze. Nutze es gerne auf (Rucksack-)Reisen, beim wandern, Motorradtouren...


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. Januar 2015)

Gleicht meinen Erfahrungen. Wenn nass, dann kalt. Und trocknen tut es auch sehr behaebig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit fahre und habe Merino an, sitz ich fast den ganzen Tag mit nassem Shirt rum, brauch da unbedingt was zum wechseln. Mit meinen Craft Funtionsshirts bin ich nach ner Stunde trocken... Genial ist Merino auch bei Buffs, Mützen, Schals usw.


----------



## moxrox (16. Januar 2015)

Gibt nur eine Jacke in der ich schneller anfange zu schwitzen, das ist eine gefütterte Gore Softshell mit Membran.

Bei tieferen Temperaturen ab 5C ist sie allerdings durchaus empfehlenswert und hält gut den Wind ab, da reicht oft nur ein Netzhemd darunter je nach Fahrtdauer und Intensität. Sobald die Temperaturen es ermöglichen verzichte ich gerne auf Membrane.


----------



## TitusLE (19. Januar 2015)

Ich jetzt auch mal...
Ich habe das Gefühl, auch eher zu den Starkschwitzern zu gehören. Daher kenne ich das Problem und denke, dass es dafür keine perfekte Lösung gibt.
Problem ist einfach, dass die winddichten Jacken niemals so viel Feuchtigkeit abgeben können, wie man unter Belastung produziert, da der Fahrtwind eben ausgesperrt wird, weil es sonst viel zu kalt ist. Man versucht dem entgegen zu steuern, indem man Funktionswäsche trägt, die die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut weg transportiert. Das funktioniert aber eben nur solange, bis die äußerste Schicht gesättigt ist. Dann kann halt keine Feuchtigkeit mehr transportiert werden. Wie ein Stau. Daher nutzen letztlich auch dickere Sachen irgendwann nicht mehr, weil die auch irgendwann komplett durchgeschwitzt sind. Ab dann wird's kalt.
So stelle ich mir das jedenfalls vor.
Meine Lösung für mich: unter Last bleiben. Bei Temperaturen um die 0 Grad trage ich aktuell ein warmes Unterhemd von Craft und eine Softshelljacke von Vaude. Obenrum. Hosen, Socken, Handschuhe etc. natürlich auch noch.


----------



## dukestah (19. Januar 2015)

@TitusLE seh ich auch so
ich bin gestern bei so 0-4 Grad mit teils Sonne, teils Schatten und mäßigem Wind nur mit dünnem Skirolli plus angerautes Bikeshirt gefahren (und Hose logischerweise) Nach anstrengenden Aufstiegen war die Kombi halt unterm Rucksack feucht und bei längeren Stillstandzeiten merkte ich auch eine gewisse Auskühlung aber nie mehr als leichtes Frösteln. Bergab war es ähnlich, anfangs etwas kühl, dann waren die Shirts wieder trocken. Mir ist halt bei um die Null Grad ne softshell zu warm, selbst mit dünnem Unterhemd oder ich müsste langsamer fahren damit ich nicht überhitze.


----------



## haekel72 (19. Januar 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> @TitusLE seh ich auch so
> ich bin gestern bei so 0-4 Grad mit teils Sonne, teils Schatten und mäßigem Wind nur mit dünnem Skirolli plus angerautes Bikeshirt gefahren (und Hose logischerweise) Nach anstrengenden Aufstiegen war die Kombi halt unterm Rucksack feucht und bei längeren Stillstandzeiten merkte ich auch eine gewisse Auskühlung aber nie mehr als leichtes Frösteln. Bergab war es ähnlich, anfangs etwas kühl, dann waren die Shirts wieder trocken. Mir ist halt bei um die Null Grad ne softshell zu warm, selbst mit dünnem Unterhemd oder ich müsste langsamer fahren damit ich nicht überhitze.


Das kann ich auch bestätigen, nur die Finger machten Probleme Gestern!


----------



## TitusLE (19. Januar 2015)

Nur Skirolli und Trikot? Nix gegen den (Fahrt)Wind? Das wäre mir eindeutig zu kalt! Da pfeift es ja so durch und führt dazu, dass das feuchte Unterhemd trocken geblasen wird -> Verdunstungskälte!? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (19. Januar 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> dass das feuchte Unterhemd trocken geblasen wird -> Verdunstungskälte!?



nicht ganz.
als verdunstungskälte bezeichnet man wie es der Name eigentlich sagt"die kälte welche entsteht durch den vorgang wasser wird erwärmt welches dann in dampft umgewandelt wird".
dieses in dampf umwandeln nennt man verdunsten.
auf der haut direkt spürt man dieses verdunsten leicht, wenns weiter weg von der haut passiert merkt man im grunde nix mehr davon.

kalter wind der durch die Bekleidung blässt und auf wasser/haut trifft und dieses einfach nur auskühlt"verdunsten tut dadurch kaum was bis garnix" nennt man auch windchill.

windchill und verdunstungskälte nicht verwechseln.

windchill ist im grunde das brutalste auskühlen"frieren" und das dann noch auf feuchter kleidung."habe die ehre...."
zudem sinkt dadurch noch  die Körpertemperatur"haut" so weit runter das ein mögliches verdunsten"wofür abgestrahlte Körperwärme nun mal notwendig ist" erheblich behindert wird.
abgestrahlte Körperwärme wird einfach weggeblasen.....

keine wärme=stark reduziertes verdunsten=kein trocknen.

luftig unterwegs zu sein ist nur kälte=frieren+mögliche Trocknung der kleidung reduzieren.

mir ist sowas völlig unverständlich wie leute sowas aufführen können."bringen tuts nämlich rein garnix, aber finden einige hier sinvoll denn lesen tu ichs nicht das erste mal"

ne dünne windstopper hab ich immer an wenn notwendig reduzier ich Kleidung unter der jacke aber sicher nicht die jacke.


----------



## TitusLE (20. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> nicht ganz.
> [...]
> windchill und verdunstungskälte nicht verwechseln.


Von mir aus auch so. Wie es nun heißt, warum es kalt ist, ist mir letztlich auch egal  Ich bin aber auch davon überzeugt, dass durch den Fahrtwind die Trikots schneller trocknen. 



> mir ist sowas völlig unverständlich wie leute sowas aufführen können."bringen tuts nämlich rein garnix, aber finden einige hier sinvoll denn lesen tu ichs nicht das erste mal"


Och naja, muss doch jeder selbst wissen. Solang sich niemand beschwert, dass ihm zu kalt ist. Ich wundere mich auch immer über die Jogger, die mir bei Temperaturen um die 0 Grad in kurzen Hosen entgegen kommen. Gesund erscheint mir das auch nicht. Aber jeder so, wie er will.



> ne dünne windstopper hab ich immer an wenn notwendig reduzier ich Kleidung unter der jacke aber sicher nicht die jacke.


Ist mir persönlich auch lieber. Bin aber auch 'ne Frierhose.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (21. Januar 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch so. Wie es nun heißt, warum es kalt ist, ist mir letztlich auch egal  Ich bin aber auch davon überzeugt, dass durch den Fahrtwind die Trikots schneller trocknen.



bei deutlichen +graden"sommer,frühjahr" trocknet ein Trikot keine frage, obs schneller ist......

bei kälte"winter" was für mich ~<0° bedeutet, wind kombiniert mit Feuchtigkeit bedeutet da in der regel meist das.


----------



## dukestah (21. Januar 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Nur Skirolli und Trikot? Nix gegen den (Fahrt)Wind? Das wäre mir eindeutig zu kalt! Da pfeift es ja so durch und führt dazu, dass das feuchte Unterhemd trocken geblasen wird -> Verdunstungskälte!?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


darum geht's doch letztlich beim Schwitzen - Kühlung des Körpers durch Verdunstung des Schweißes  
Verdunstungskälte ist nur die volkstümliche Bezeichnung, physikalisch ist es die Verdunstungswärme die nötig ist um Wasser zu verdampfen und die somit unserem Körper entzogen wird.
Die zwei Shirts sind schon nicht so durchlässig, dass es da durchpfeift und das funktioniert auch nur wenn ich den größten Teil der Strecke richtig aktiv bin, sprich, ständig Wärme erzeuge. Ne ruhige GA1 Runde würde so nicht funktionieren aber ne Fatbike Trail Tour schon


----------



## TitusLE (21. Januar 2015)

Ja, das Prinzip des Schwitzens habe ich schon verstanden. Ist ja auch grundsätzlich ok so. Mir wäre das aber ohne Windschutz trotzdem zu kalt. Da würde die Kühlung zu gut funktionieren


----------



## sibu (21. Januar 2015)

Heute morgen habe ich einen kleinen Selbstversuch gemacht: Fahrt zur Arbeit, -5°, 50 Min, 300 Höhenmeter. Bekleidung: Lange Funktionsunterhose und -hemd, Polsterhose, lange, ungepolsterte Hose, Winterjacke (kein Trikot), Handschuhe, Mütze, Helm, dicke Socken, Winterschuhe. In den ersten paar Minuten war noch die warme Luft aus dem Haus unter der Jacke, dann wurde es langsam kühl. Bevor es kalt es werden konnte, kommt der erste Hügel und es wurde wieder angenehm. Die erste Zwischenabfahrt ist zu kurz, um auszukühlen. Anschließend kommt die lange Rampe mit 4 km. Nach 5 Minuten Helm und Mütze runter, und kurz darauf Jacke halb offen. Das Unterhemd ist bereits leucht feucht geworden. Es wird nicht zu heiß, nicht zu warm, sondern angenehm (auch Füße und Beine). Im oberen Drittel wird es flacher und ich kann etwas schneller fahren. Sofort wird es mit offener Jacke zu kühl, und ich mache die Jacke zu. Das Unterhemd ist nicht nasser, aber auch nicht trockener geworden. Die letzten 2 km sind flach bzw. es geht leicht bergab, dabei wird es dann schon langsam kühl. Beim Wechsel in die Bürosachen ist das Unterhemd auch nur leicht feucht, die Winterjacke fühlt sich trocken an. Wenn ich weiter fahren müsste, wäre ein Wechsel auf ein trockenes Unterhemd und zusätzlich ein langes Trikot notwendig. 

Fazit: Am Schwitzen führt je nach Intensität kein Weg vorbei, die unterste Lage wird zwangsläufig feucht, und die Feuchtigkeit beschleunigt den Wärmeabtransport (soll ja auch so sein) und sobald die Wärmeproduktion des Körpers den Verlust nicht mehr ausgleichen kann, wird es kalt (welch ein Wunder). Für längere Touren mit wechselnder Belastung braucht es also in der kalten Jahreszeit Wechselklamotten.


----------



## TitusLE (21. Januar 2015)

> Fazit: Am Schwitzen führt je nach Intensität kein Weg vorbei, die unterste Lage wird zwangsläufig feucht, und die Feuchtigkeit beschleunigt den Wärmeabtransport (soll ja auch so sein) und sobald die Wärmeproduktion des Körpers den Verlust nicht mehr ausgleichen kann, wird es kalt (welch ein Wunder). Für längere Touren mit wechselnder Belastung braucht es also in der kalten Jahreszeit Wechselklamotten.


 
Ja, genau das kann ich bestätigen. Gestern Abend eine Runde gefahren. Temperatur laut Navi zwischen -1 und -3°C. Solange ich in Bewegung und unter Last war ging es. Nachdem ich einmal anhalten und mich orientieren musste, weil die Strecke gesperrt war, habe ich ein paar Minuten gebraucht, um wieder auf Temperatur zu kommen.
Einziger Unterschied zu deiner Schilderung: Meine Zehen waren nach 2 Stunden eiskalt. Trotz dickster Merion-Socken und Wanderschuhen auf Flats.


----------



## dukestah (21. Januar 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ja, genau das kann ich bestätigen. Gestern Abend eine Runde gefahren. Temperatur laut Navi zwischen -1 und -3°C. Solange ich in Bewegung und unter Last war ging es. Nachdem ich einmal anhalten und mich orientieren musste, weil die Strecke gesperrt war, habe ich ein paar Minuten gebraucht, um wieder auf Temperatur zu kommen.
> Einziger Unterschied zu deiner Schilderung: Meine Zehen waren nach 2 Stunden eiskalt. Trotz dickster Merion-Socken und Wanderschuhen auf Flats.


Versuche mal die Waden warm zu halten, an besten ein Windschutz, Stulpen oder Chaps. Seit ich das mache fahr ich selbst unter null mit normalen Socken in Herbst/Frühjahr Schuhen mit Klicks und habe warme Füße. Dünne Knieschoner sind auch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Januar 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Einziger Unterschied zu deiner Schilderung: Meine Zehen waren nach 2 Stunden eiskalt. Trotz dickster Merion-Socken und Wanderschuhen auf Flats.



Schuhe zu eng geschnürt gehabt? 
Hatte ich Samstag auch, nach etwas über 1 Stunde wurden die Füße so kalt, dass ich kaum noch treten konnte. Hatte allerdings keine Wanderschuhe sondern nur knöchelhohe Goretex Schuhe an, dafür auch Merinosocken drin. Die Fußgelenke waren auch nur durch die Socken und ein Stückchen der Thermobib bedeckt. Als ich die Schnürung etwas gelockert hatte, wurde es merklich besser und ich konnte noch die letzten 30 Minuten bis nach Hause durchhalten.


----------



## TitusLE (21. Januar 2015)

Danke für eure Tipps bzgl. der kalten Füße. Die Merinos gehen bis gut über die Waden. Darüber dann Knielinge und eine dickere Bib. Über alles dann noch eine lange Hose mit Windstopper im Kniebereich. Da war eigentlich nix kalt. 
Die Schuhe mal etwas lockerer binden kann ich mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das selbe problem mit den Füßen das einzige was bei mir geholfen hat waren selbstklebende thermopads oben auf die socken drauf wen ich bei källte über 2 std. Fahre


----------



## TitusLE (21. Januar 2015)

Wird aber auf Dauer ein teurer Spaß. Sind ja nur Einweg-Teile. 

So, und jetzt BTT. Sonst kriege ich noch Ärger.


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Januar 2015)

Wir fahren meistens zu 3 mit den dingern  gibts bei amazon im multi pack


----------



## pfeifferheiko (21. Januar 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> Fazit: Am Schwitzen führt je nach Intensität kein Weg vorbei, die unterste Lage wird zwangsläufig feucht, und die Feuchtigkeit beschleunigt den Wärmeabtransport (soll ja auch so sein) und sobald die Wärmeproduktion des Körpers den Verlust nicht mehr ausgleichen kann, wird es kalt (welch ein Wunder). Für längere Touren mit wechselnder Belastung braucht es also in der kalten Jahreszeit Wechselklamotten.



dein Fazit ist bishen konfus:
das schwitzen an sich ist ne normale Sache wurde ja schon vielfach gesagt.

das die unterste lage dadurch zwangsläufig feucht wird ist wiederum murks.
 hier wurde doch schon mehrfach gesagt das es funktionelle unterwäsche bsw"brynje" gibt und welche die sich nur so nennt aber funktionell nix macht oder kann.
was für ein Modell du genau verwendest worin du zwangsweise feucht bist?



TitusLE schrieb:


> Einziger Unterschied zu deiner Schilderung: Meine Zehen waren nach 2 Stunden eiskalt. Trotz dickster Merion-Socken und Wanderschuhen auf Flats.



bishen mehr Input dazu?
trotz dickster socken sind welche genau?
was für Wanderschuhe? gefüttert oder nicht?
schuhe zu eng, genau passend oder 1-2 nummer grösser?


----------



## pfeifferheiko (21. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## sibu (21. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> dein Fazit ist bishen konfus:
> das schwitzen an sich ist ne normale Sache wurde ja schon vielfach gesagt.
> 
> das die unterste lage dadurch zwangsläufig feucht wird ist wiederum murks.
> ...


Wo soll die Feuchtigkeit denn hin, wenn nicht zuerst in die unterste Lage (Funktionsunterwäsche vom Discounter)? Die Kapillarkräfte nehmen das Wasser auf, dadurch wird sie feucht und es kann an die nächste Lage weiter gegeben werden. In diesem Fall bei geöffneter Jacke an den Fahrtwind. Dadurch wird das Unterhemd nicht nass, aber komplett trocknen bleibt es auch nicht. Bevor es vom Fahrtwind getrocknet wird, wie ein dünnes Trikot im Sommer, wäre mir zu kalte geworden. Und was ist am Fazit: "Schwitzen macht Wäsche feucht , feuchte Wäsche auf der Haut im Winter trocknen geht nicht,  also Wechseln bevor es zu kalt wird" dann falsch?


----------



## pfeifferheiko (22. Januar 2015)

die frage welche Wäsche du genau verwendest haste noch immer nicht beantwortet.

lese dir die letzten paar seiten nochmal gründlich durch da wurde unter anderem die brynje unterwäsche besprochen, die ist aus einem Kunststoff der eigentlich nicht in der lage ist wasser aufzunehmen.

bedeutet soviel wie wenn lage nummer 2 gut Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen/transportieren kann wird das Wasser auch direkt in die 2 lage weitergeleitet."feucht sollte dabei das brynje teil nie sein oder werden"

daraus ergibt sich meiner bescheidenen Logik nach das die unterwäsche trocken ist und bleibt.

wenn lage nummer 2 natürlich nichts taugt dann müsste beim brynje das wasser auf der Oberfläche ganz einfach liegen bleiben"das gewebe selber kann ja weiterhin nichts aufnehmen" und sie sich unter umständen wirklich feucht anfühlen.

es gibt Sport/funktionsunterwäsche die wenig bis garnix taugt und eben Wäsche die auf Funktionalität getrimmt ist und da sind natürlich auch die restlichen Wäschestücke die damit kombiniert werden auch von bedeutung.

in üblichen Trikots läufts natürlich anders, diese nehmen einerseits Feuchtigkeit selber auch auf und leiten nur ne gewisse menge davon weiter soweit möglich.

darum nochmal,
nicht jede Unterwäsche als gleich bezeichnen oder das man in jeder Unterwäsche zwangsweise immer feucht sein muss.
 es gibt da auf alle fälle gewaltige unterschiede.


----------



## sibu (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, das Brynje nicht funktioniert, ich habe meine Erfahrungen mitgeteilt, und wie ich damit umgehe.


pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> die frage welche Wäsche du genau verwendest haste noch immer nicht beantwortet.


Hier solltest du noch mal nachlesen:


sibu schrieb:


> (Funktionsunterwäsche vom Discounter)?


Konkret: Aldi aus dem Jahr 2013.


> lese dir die letzten paar seiten nochmal gründlich durch da wurde unter anderem die brynje unterwäsche besprochen, die ist aus einem Kunststoff der eigentlich nicht in der lage ist wasser aufzunehmen.


Ich lese gerne noch mal nach:


reffi schrieb:


> Klar, schwitzen bleibt natürlich, aber die nasse Schicht liegt zumindest nicht direkt flächig auf der Haut.
> Bei mir hat sich folgende Kombi als für mich brauchbar herausgestellt:
> Netzunterhemd und darüber ein eng anliegendes Funktionsunterhemd und dann erst ein Trikot, o.ä. . Bei dieser Kombi scheint der Abtransport der Flüssigkeit und die Temperaturregelung in den Luftzwischenräumen am besten zu funktionieren.
> Wenn direkt über dem Netzunterhemd eine "weite /labrige" Schicht liegt, fühlt es sich für mich nicht so gut an, aber denke das muss jeder selber austesten.
> ...



Es bleibt also bei einer feuchten Schicht eine Ebene weiter. Auch die Kunststoff-Faser vom Aldi nimmt keine Feuchtigkeit auf, sondern transportiert sie kapillarmäßig zwischen den Fasern weiter. Ein Baumwoll-Shirt wird bei mir auf der Strecke richtig nass.


> bedeutet soviel wie wenn lage nummer 2 gut Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen/transportieren kann wird das Wasser auch direkt in die 2 lage weitergeleitet."feucht sollte dabei das brynje teil nie sein oder werden"
> 
> daraus ergibt sich meiner bescheidenen Logik nach das die unterwäsche trocken ist und bleibt.
> 
> wenn lage nummer 2 natürlich nichts taugt dann müsste beim brynje das wasser auf der Oberfläche ganz einfach liegen bleiben"das gewebe selber kann ja weiterhin nichts aufnehmen" und sie sich unter umständen wirklich feucht anfühlen.


Lage Nr. 2 ist während der intensivsten Belastung die geöffnete Winterjacke, also vorn unmittelbar der Fahrtwind.  Ich bin skeptisch, ob ich nur mit einem Netzunterhemd unter der (geöffneten) Winterjacke auskäme. Wenn nicht, verschiebt sich die kühlende Schicht nur eine Ebene weiter.


> es gibt Sport/funktionsunterwäsche die wenig bis garnix taugt und eben Wäsche die auf Funktionalität getrimmt ist und da sind natürlich auch die restlichen Wäschestücke die damit kombiniert werden auch von bedeutung.


Ich beschwere mich nicht, das die Funktionswäsche nichts taugt. Ich habe meine praktische Erfahrung mitgeteilt, das die Feuchtigkeit, die zwischen den Fasern ist und für die gewünschte Kühlung sorgt, im Winter dazu führt, das es manchmal zu gut kühlt.


> in üblichen Trikots läufts natürlich anders, diese nehmen einerseits Feuchtigkeit selber auch auf und leiten nur ne gewisse menge davon weiter soweit möglich.
> 
> darum nochmal,
> nicht jede Unterwäsche als gleich bezeichnen oder das man in jeder Unterwäsche zwangsweise immer feucht sein muss.
> es gibt da auf alle fälle gewaltige unterschiede.


 Die Unterschiede sind zweifellos vorhanden. Wobei ich im Sommer auch schon mal wie gesagt nur mit einem Baumwoll T-Shirt fahre, weil's auf der Haut angenehmer ist, und ich mich zum Arbeitsbeginn sowieso umziehen muss.


----------



## TitusLE (22. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> bishen mehr Input dazu?


Gerne.


> trotz dickster socken sind welche genau?


Ich meine, das sind Woolpower in "600er-Ausführung". 600 g auf jeden Fall. Hersteller müsste auch richtig sein.


> was für Wanderschuhe? gefüttert oder nicht?


Nicht gefüttert.


> schuhe zu eng, genau passend oder 1-2 nummer grösser?


Von der Länge her passend. Da ich einen schmalen Fuß habe bzw. zwei davon von der Weite her jetzt mit dem dicken Socken auch ganz gut. Auf jeden Fall nicht zu eng. Habe ich vorher extra ausprobiert.
Drin liegt noch eine Lammfellsohle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> lese dir die letzten paar seiten nochmal gründlich durch da wurde unter anderem die brynje unterwäsche besprochen, die ist aus einem Kunststoff der eigentlich nicht in der lage ist wasser aufzunehmen.


Autolack kann auch kein Wasser aufnehmen, trotzdem ist die Karre nach Regen Nass. Und selbiges trifft auch auf meinen Oberkoerper zu, waehrend er vom Wunder-Brynje-Hemd bekleidet ist.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (23. Januar 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Gerne.



das gibt schon mehr Auskunft, somit auf jeden fall sehr warm unten.
da kannst kaum noch mehr rausholen.



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Autolack kann auch kein Wasser aufnehmen, trotzdem ist die Karre nach Regen Nass. Und selbiges trifft auch auf meinen Oberkoerper zu, waehrend er vom Wunder-Brynje-Hemd bekleidet ist.



du kommst schon aus merkwürdige vergleiche,
was hat Autolack mit Textilien zu tun?
dann ist der lack mit Sicherheit *nicht nass*"wortwörtlich" sondern irgendwo liegt vereinzelnt Wassertropfen *auf* dem lack im besten fall da diese nirgends hin können.

in ner coladose ist ne Flüssigkeit drin, ist das Alu dann deiner Definition nach nass?

was das ganze nun mit besonders feuchtigkeitsleitenden fasern zu tun hat dein lackvergleich.....

aber eins kann ich dir zu deinem Autolack trotzdem sagen.
da der lack eben *nicht nass ist* da er kein wasser aufnimmt!!!!!
und du diesem lack"mit Wassertropfen drauf" nun ein feuchtigkeitsaufnehmendes/leitendes textil anziehst würdest, wird der auf dem lack stehende Wassertropfen ganz einfach aufgesogen wie von nem schwamm.

diese Eigenschaft hat brynje zumindest auch, es nimmt nix auf dadurch kann es locker alles in die nächste schicht schieben.
das nennt man feuchtigkeitsleitung/transport von punkt a"lackoberfläche" zu punkt b"textil welches auf dem lack liegt".

dann,
wenn du so ein wunder-brynje hast und du dennoch feucht oder gar nass damit bist ist dein kleidungssetup ganz einfach nicht sonderlich.

*ne Unterwäsche allein kann noch so gut sein wenn der rest nix taugt ist die unterwäsche auch für nix zu gebrauchen!!!!!!!!!*

ich hab so ein brynje beispielsweise nicht!!!!
da ich einerseits nicht übermässig schwitze und andererseits eben mein komplettes Setup in die tonne werfen müsste und alles aufs brynje anpassen worauf ich keine lust hab, da es mit zusatzkosten verbunden ist.

meine 150€ windstopper wegwerfen nur weil ich zu brynje was passendes besorgen"keine wassersperre" müsste???
nöööö


----------



## sibu (23. Januar 2015)

Um für Verständnis bei der Liebsten für neue Anschaffungen bei der Radbekleidung zu werben , habe ich ihr die Brynje Sachen gezeigt, und bei ihr kam als Arzthelferin sofort eine andere Assoziation: Das ist ja wie Wundgaze - die liegt unter dem eigentlichen Verband, um das Festkleben zu verhindern, saugt nichts auf, ist in den Maschen nachher trotzdem nass und sollte (aus anderen Gründen) meist täglich gewechselt werden. 

Den kleinen Selbstversuch nur mit einer Lage und Winterjacke habe ich heute mit ähnlichen Wetterbedingungen wiederholt, nur mit einem Windstopper-Unterhemd, statt mit Funktionswäsche. Ich konnte tatsächlich die Jacke etwas später zumachen, da der Wind nicht so direkt auf der Haut ankommt, aber an der Vorderseite war das Hemd von innen natürlich richtig nass.


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Januar 2015)

@Heiko Brech dir doch keinen ab. Letztendlich kommt es drauf an, wieviel Waerme man durch Konduktion und/oder Verdunstung und/oder Chill verliert. In der Praxis hatte bei mir als Vielschwitzer keines der hier gelobten Materialien einen Vorteil. Und ich habe sie ALLE


----------



## sibu (23. Januar 2015)

Man sollte öfter Frau mitlesen lassen - Sie hat sich gut amüsiert und folgendes Testzenario vorgeschlagen:

Man nehme einen nassen Schwamm, ein trockenes Küchensieb (egal ob Draht oder Kunststoffsieb) und ein trockenes Küchentuch. Den nassen Schwamm leicht innen in das Sieb drücken (bis es leicht "schwitzt"), und danach das Sieb auf das Küchentuch legen, und siehe da: Das Tuch wird nass, und die Fasern des Siebs haben bestimmt kein Wasser aufgenommen. Ist das Sieb nun nass oder nicht? Auf jeden Fall hat es erfolgreich die Flüssigkeit weiter geleitet. Das nasse Tuch wird jetzt die Feuchtigkeit per Verdunstung abgeben, und das Sieb ist wahrscheinlich ebenfalls nicht ganz trocken geworden.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (23. Januar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> @HeikoIn der Praxis hatte bei mir als Vielschwitzer keines der hier gelobten Materialien einen Vorteil. Und ich habe sie ALLE



das bezweifle ich doch sehr das du alles hast was es gibt.
und wenn es denn nun sein sollte das du alles was es gibt haben solltest wo sind dann die informativen tipps zu verschiedensten bekleidungskonzepten???


ebenfalls das du mehrfach alles an bekleidung als gleich bezeichnest was irgendwie keinen sin macht da selbst ich zwischen 2 schon unspektakulären Sachen gewaltige unterschiede ausmachen kann....beispielsweise baumwollshirt vs kunstfasershirt.

und das ist jetzt nur die Unterwäsche" ein teil eines bekleidungskonzepts", ganz zu schweigen was für Möglichkeiten mit den restlichen schichten möglich sind bis hin zur jacke.....

paar seiten davor kamm von dir ebenfalls die Behauptung wasser kann erst garnicht geleitet werden was in nem "streit" endetet.
ich zitiere:


beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich habe den Schrank voll Funktionsklamotten jeder Machart und der Effekt ist bei allem, was als Unterwäsche oder Trikot klassifiziert ist der gleiche......





honkori schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo deine "Diskussions-Art der falschen Überspitzung" funktioniert, wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten und daher lass den Unsinn. Immerhin reden wir bereits seitenlang über -> Weiterleitung und schnelle Trocknung.
> Ein Shirt, das so gut wie kein Wasser aufnehmen kann...wird daher auch keine 20 Minuten klatschnass am Lenker baumeln können. *Über die zweite Schicht darf wegen der Dauer sicher anders diskutiert werden*.





beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Feuchtigkeittransport hin oder her, nuetzlich ist das bei starkem Schwitzen auch nicht. *Natuerlich wird Wasser an due naechste Schicht weitergegeben, aber nicht alles Wasser.* Und damit bleibt man nass und in der Kombination mit Wind und Verdunstungskaelte wird es dann schnell kalt.



honkori wollt dir ne grundlegende Sache erklähren wo du dann auf stur geschaltet hast....

aus diesem Wortwechsel kristalisiert sich ne einfach Sache für mich raus, das dir die Grundlegenste Sache nach wie vor nicht klar sind.



sibu schrieb:


> Das Tuch wird nass, und die Fasern des Siebs haben bestimmt kein Wasser aufgenommen. Ist das Sieb nun nass oder nicht?



genau das ist das Problem wie man es selber bezeichnet oder definiert.

das Sieb egal aus welchem material es nun auch immer sein mag nimmt selber kein wasser auf aber wasserpartikel bis hin zu tropfen können trotzdem darauf Liegen, daher würde ich es als "feucht" oder besser gesagt Feuchtigkeit liegt auf dem siebmaterial drauf bezeichnen.

meiner Definition kann etwas nur nass sein wenn das material an sich auch Feuchtigkeit selber aufnimmt wie es bei Naturfasern"baumwolle, tierwolle,usw..." meist der fall ist.

da nimmt das material"die faser" selber wasser auf saugt sich damit voll und quilt dabei sogar auf.
somit ist die faser nass!
wenn man so will nur etwas das in sich selber wasser aufnehmen kann, würde ich als nass bezeichnen.

das brynje ist das Gegenteil von Naturfasern,
es ist nicht imstande Wasser aufzunehmen"wie dein Siebbeispiel" darum liegt im schlimmsten fall Feuchtigkeit *auf der faser* aber nicht in der faser.

so ne brynje Unterwäsche auch nur sinvoll mit extrem feuchtigkeitsleitenden anderen schichten die das Wasser direkt abnehmen und weitertragen, sonst liegt die Feuchtigkeit die nächsten hundert jahre darauf rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (23. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> wenn man so will nur etwas das in sich selber wasser aufnehmen kann, würde ich als nass bezeichnen.



Also ist Wasser nicht nass? 

Nass ist i.A. die 'Steigerung' von feucht. Keineswegs versteht man darunter aber das von dir definierte (ein Stoff, der sich mit Wasser vollsaugt ist zuerst feucht und dann nass).


----------



## honkori (23. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab nun ein "zerlöchertes Hemdchen" und damit ich ja schön schwitze zum testen -> Brynje -> Paramo Shirt -> Decathlon Fleece -> Softshell über "mich geschichtet".
Umgebung -1°C und als ich zuhause war -> 1,5 h mässigen Strampelns im Wald war das zerlöchterte Brynje nicht nass, aber dolle feucht -> der Rest auch. 
*Aber* für mich trotzdem ein voller Erfolg, denn bei den "ständigen Nase putzen und "auf einem Bein hüpfen" wegen der kalten Füße Pausen"...war mir trotz des Windes nicht ein kleines bischen kalt, im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Tagen mit den selben Sachen ohne Brynje.
Die verringerte Auflagefläche scheint, wenigstens bei mir, einen sehr positiven Effekt zu haben.


----------



## R.C. (23. Januar 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Brynje -> Paramo Shirt -> Decathlon Fleece -> Softshell über "mich geschichtet".
> Umgebung -1°C



Wenn ich das anhaette, braeuchte ich mich ja gar nicht mehr zu bewegen, um zu schwitzen


----------



## honkori (23. Januar 2015)

Sinn der Sache war -> schwitzen zu erzeugen, viel schwitzen und in Berlin gibt es nicht sooo viele Berge. Da ist "dick anziehen" der leichteste Weg.
...und ?
Verstanden ??
Fein....


----------



## R.C. (23. Januar 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Sinn der Sache war -> schwitzen zu erzeugen, viel schwitzen und in Berlin gibt es nicht sooo viele Berge.



Verstehe. Schwitzen kann man also nur in den Bergen?


----------



## pfeifferheiko (24. Januar 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Also ist Wasser nicht nass?



wasser selber ist natürlich nass nur die frage war ja wie man es im fall von Gegenständen"Sieb" oder Bekleidung unterscheiden kann.

ne vollgesogene nasse Jeans ist was anderes als etwas wo Wasser im schlimmsten fall nur darauf liegen kann es aber dieses nicht durchtränkt"somit das objekt selber nass macht".

wie willst dieses doch erheblichen unterschied bei Textilien den sonst mit nem einfachen wort unterscheiden?


----------



## R.C. (24. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> vollgesogen
> durchtränkt
> 
> 
> wie willst dieses doch erheblichen unterschied bei Textilien den sonst mit nem einfachen wort unterscheiden?



Etwa so


----------



## pfeifferheiko (25. Januar 2015)

vollgesogen und durchtränkt ist aber für mich das gleiche.

wasser liegt nur wo drauf ist dann????


----------



## R.C. (25. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> vollgesogen und durchtränkt ist aber für mich das gleiche.



Hab' ich was anderes behauptet?



pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> wasser liegt nur wo drauf ist dann????



Benetzt z.B..


----------



## beutelfuchs (25. Januar 2015)

Achje Heiko, versuch doch vielleicht bitte etwas genauer zu lesen. Ich habe nicht "alle Sachen" und "alle Sachen" funktionieren auch nicht gleich gut. Ich habe Stuecke aus allen hier gelobten Materialien. Baumwolle wurde hier eher selten gelobt. Trotzdem sind manche damit zufrieden, wahrscheinlich Wenigschwitzer. Ich bin aber Vielschwitzer. Um den Unterschied begreiflich zu machen habe ich ja bereits einen Tip gegeben: Lieblingswundershirt anziehen->30s unter die Dusche, Jacke drueber, bei 0 Grad rausgehen. Das ist ein Vielschwitzer nach ein paar Uphills. Nenn es gerne fuecht, nass, durchtraenkt, vollgesogen, weitergeleitet oder ueberleg dir deine ganz individuelle Lieblinkskombi.
Welche auch immer das ist, wenn's dann windig wird oder man stehen bleibt, wird's kalt. Das ist eigentlich so einfach, dass sogar ich es verstehen wuerde, wenn ich es nicht bereits erfuehlen muesste. Soviel darfst du mir bitte glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (25. Januar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Um den Unterschied begreiflich zu machen habe ich ja bereits einen Tip gegeben: Lieblingswundershirt anziehen->30s unter die Dusche, Jacke drueber, bei 0 Grad rausgehen. Das ist ein Vielschwitzer nach ein paar Uphills.



sag ma mal erlich, denkst du überhaupst über das nach was du schreibst auch bishen nach?
du schwitzt nen halben Liter wasser/ sekunde oder was soll das hier für ein unsiniger tipp oder Beispiel sein?

das andere verwunderliche an deinem beispiel, wozu muss man sich 30 Sekunden unter ne dusche stellen?
wenn ich mich mit Bekleidung drunterstelle ist die in 1-2 sekunden durchnässt wozu den genau 30 Sekunden?

kein mensch auf dem Planeten Erde vermag es in ner sekunde nen halben Liter Wasser  auszuschwitzen, dieser würde nämlich nach 10-20 Sekunden dann tot umfallen wegen Austrocknung.

dein Beispiel ist einfach nur unsin hoch 10.

ja ein mensch kann war nen halben Liter Wasser ausschwitzen das aber auf *eine stunde zeit verteilt!!!*

ich schreibs nochmal da du ja hier die einfachsten Sachen nicht verstehen willst aus welchen gründen auch immer.

ein Wenigschwitzer schwitzt in etwas 100-200ml Wasser/stunde  bei sport
ein Vielschwitzer schwitzt in etwas 500ml+ Wasser/stunde bei sport

in einer sekunde schwitzt kein Mensch auf dem Planeten Erde nen halben Liter Wasser den dieser würde kaum nen tag überleben.

und zu deiner aussage:
das jetzt doch nicht mehr alles gleich ist, behauptet hast mehrfach das alles gleich ist, warum jetzt doch nicht mehr.....

dann welche kleiderkombinationen du verwendest hast weiterhin nicht im Ansatz gesagt.

deiner aussage ist im grunde nur zu entnehmen das deine unterwäsche meist nass ist da du drüber unfunktionelles zeug trägst und dich dann wunderst das die Unterwäsche nass bleibt.


----------



## decay (26. Januar 2015)

An irgendwen erinnert mich das Heiko.


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. Januar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> sag ma mal erlich, denkst du überhaupst über das nach was du schreibst auch bishen nach?
> du schwitzt nen halben Liter wasser/ sekunde oder was soll das hier für ein unsiniger tipp oder Beispiel sein?
> 
> .


Ganz ruhig Heiko...tief Luft holen. "Nach ein paar Uphills" ist etwas anderes als "Innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden". 
Schwitzen tut man unter der Dusche eher selten, damit kann man nur ein vergleichbares Resultat erzielen.


----------



## honkori (27. Januar 2015)

Hehe...Lorenz ist (wie es scheint) back. 
Na dann, obwohl ich dir zumeist folge...war auch mein Brynje "dolle feucht". Ohne Frage hatte ich mehr an als nötig, aber deshalb war es ja auch ein Test. Der für mich immer noch als Erfolg gilt, denn auch gestern...mit weniger Sachen an, war es (dolle) feucht ohne das es mir kalt wurde.
Die "Wasser"-Weiterleitung scheitert bei mir sicher an der obersten Schicht -> Platzangst Windjacke oder Regenjacke bzw. Softshelljacke...trotz der "Feuchtigekeit" ist das Brynje um Längen besser als alles was ich vorher probiert habe.


----------



## Nehcuk (28. Januar 2015)

> ist das Brynje um Längen besser als alles was ich vorher probiert habe.


bei mir auch. bin richtig happy damit und möchte hiermit mein DANKE in diese runde senden, da ich durch diesen thread erst darauf aufmerksam wurde.

Gibt es hier auch erfahrungen mit den super thermo socken?


----------



## pfeifferheiko (29. Januar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Heiko...tief Luft holen. "Nach ein paar Uphills" ist etwas anderes als "Innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden".
> Schwitzen tut man unter der Dusche eher selten, damit kann man nur ein vergleichbares Resultat erzielen.



ja wenns was anderes ist wiso sagst dann das es das gleiche ist."dein schwitzen"
ein paar uphills dauer bei dir wie lange denn nun, das kann nämlich alles mögliche bedeuten?
30 min, 3 stunden?

vergleichares Resultat ist es mit Sicherheit nicht, den der Faktor zeit ist nun mal relevant welchen du aber völlig unter den Teppich kehrst.
schwitzen tut man nun mal über zeit ne bestimmte menge und nicht auf einen schlag.

wenn du dein starkschwitzen mit ner dusche vergleichen willst:
dann müsstes sowas sagen wie, stellt euch unter ne dusche dreht den Wasserhahn auf 10 tropfen in der Minute auf..... sowas in der art halt.
wenn du nun in dem fall dann unfunktionelle Bekleidung an hast dann bleibt das wassér auch auf der Kleidung, wennst dagegen funktionelle Bekleidung anhast hat die Bekleidung den Faktor zeit zu verfügung um das wasser zu entsorgen.

ich hab dir sogar 2 typische Zeitfaktoren gegeben:
ein wenigschwitzer gibt in ner stunde ~100ml wasser ab
bei vielschwitzern sind durchaus auch ~500ml wasser/stunde nicht unüblich.

in beiden fällen hat die Bekleidung aber eben diese stunde zeit um das wasser zu entsorgen!

jetzt verstanden?


----------



## johann36 (30. Januar 2015)

hi,
hab seit paar tagen die jacke von Paramo in Verwendung und kann definitiv jetzt schon sagen das die der knaller ist!!!
kein vergleich zu allem was ich bisher so hatte, werde morgen oder übermorgen wenn ich dazu komme dann noch bishen mehr dazu sagen und beschreiben versuchen was dann ding so heraustehen lässt gegenüber dem unfunktionellem üblichen zeugs.

PS:
die theoriediskussion find ich auch ganz interessant da werd ich auch versuchen zum Paramo stück vergleiche oder tests zu machen.
das  mit der dusche schau ich auch mal ob ich da nen test hinbekomme.

bis dahin schönes WE allen und trockenes biken.


----------



## rmfausi (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe mir auf Grund der Meinungen hier zu den Brynje Sachen ein Super Thermo Langarm Shirt und die Super Thermo Socken bestellt. Ich habe gerne und "schnell" kalte Füsse und schwitze m. E. normal. Heute war dann die erste Ausfahrt bei 0-2°C damit. Ich hatte wie immer ein Funktionsshirt (diesesmal das Brynje) einen dünnen Fleecepullover und eine Gore Windstopper Jacke an. Meine Füsse steckten in den Thermosocken und Northwave Artic GTX Schuhen. 

Mein Resümee nach einer 3:30h Tour: Alle Achtung das Shirt kann was, ich muss mir aber noch mit der Isolierschicht etwas einfallen lassen, es war am Anfang der Tour viel zu warm. Ab der ersten Abfahrt war es dann wieder normal/angenehm. Das Shirt trägt sich gut und man hat nie das Gefühl man steckt in seinem eigenen Saft, was ich vorher schon hatte. Mit den Socken bin ich auch soweit zufrieden, nur am Ende der Tour hatte ich schon kühle/kalte Füsse. Das kommt wahrscheinlich auch davon das die Northwave Schuhe wasserdicht und relativ begrenzt atmungsaktiv sind.  Für mich hat sich der Kauf jedenfalls gelohnt, danke nochmals hier für.

Für Anregungen bin ich immer offen, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Februar 2015)

Also nach 4 Monaten in Kenia kann ich euch sagen was beim schwitzen taugt. 
Synthetische Klamotten. 
Alles andere ist murks.
Dazu muss man dann den Mittelweg finden zu viel Dämmung und zu dichte schichten zu vermeiden.

Es bringt unten drunter alles nix wenn dann he Dampfdichte Jacke drüber ist.
Und unter ein Shirt mit Windbreaker an der Brust muss bei mir definitiv was was die Feuchtigkeit dahinter verteilt. Sonst ist das nix.
Bergauf Reißverschluss der Jacke auf und bergab zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (2. Februar 2015)

habe am wochenende auch wieder eine tour mit vielen extremen bewältigt. unterhemd brynie super thermo langarm plus vaude softshell, an den beinen ne lange stretchfunktionsunterhose, downhill short drüber, dünne knieschoner und stiefelschaps, füße merino icebreaker socken in northwave gran canion gtx2. bei windstillen tiefschnee waldweg auffahrten leichte überhitzung, ließ sich mit jacke öffnen einigermaßen begrenzen. belastungsbegrenzung ging nicht, dann wäre ich einfach stecken geblieben. unmittelbar aufs freie feld mit sachtem schneesturm war mir kurz kalt, danach aber wieder in ordnung. ich habe auch mal darauf geachtet, große belastungsunterschiede zu vermeiden, d.h., nach zähen anstiegen die belastung langsam runter zu fahren, bis quasi die jacke abgedampft hatte. pausen auch nur nach abfahrten und vor auffahrten, somit blieb ich nicht durchgeschwitzt stehen und hatte gleich wieder eine heizphase. gesamte tour war knapp fünf stunden, am ende noch mit richtig steifer brise übers offene feld ohne zu frieren. zuhause nach kurzer bike reinigung die jacke ausgezogen, unterhemd wie jacke war trocken. fahre derzeit auch eher dünne neopren handschuhe, dadurch schwitzen die hände die handschuhe nicht so naß und ich habe keine kalten finger mehr (ausser wenn ich halt mal schnee kontakt hatte, aber da trocken dünne handschuhe auch schneller)
die füße sollten aber bei dichten schuhen trotz schwitzen nicht kalt werden, das würde ja heißen, dass der schuh dann trotzdem naß ist und keine isolation mehr bietet. eventuell zu warme schuhe?


----------



## johann36 (3. Februar 2015)

@dukestah
ja kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen das brynje thermo ist sau gut zieht richtig schön das wasser weg von der haut.
da du sagst das du ne vaude softshell verwendest und nach 5 stunden trocken bist damit, was für ein Modell ist das?

ich hab ja auch ne vaude softshell der 80% windproof Serie und bin damit in Kombination brynje nämlich nass wie ne Sardine und das schon nach 30-60min.

noch kurz was zur paramo jacke die ich erworben hab:
ich hatte ja das grundsätzlich Problem des wasserstaus an sich, egal welche jacke drüber jedesmal der wasserstaub und das unvermeidliche nassschwitzen.

bin dann durch die andersartige firmenphilosopie die zusammengefast sagt:
" nicht gegen nen dampf kämpfen ist relevant sondern das wasser als flüssigkeit an sich entsorgen ist der einzig sinvolle weg" zur Bestellung eines der Produkte von dort gekommen.

hab jetzt seit über ner Woche das Modell"paramo fuera ascent" in Verwendung und kann  da auf jeden fall 100% bestädigen das es das macht was versprochen wird!!

sie entsorgt um ein vielfaches schneller als jede softshell/windstopper schwitzwasser und absaufen in der Bekleidung gehört fast der Vergangenheit an bei mir.
ich muss zugestehen das ich für die fuera noch ne passende Mittelschicht besorgen muss die besser als das was ich im Moment verwende wasser zur jacke leitet um es schneller zu entsorgen, darum das fast.

zur jacke selber:
sie ist extrem dünn und hat kein futter draufgemacht wie softshells oder windstopper darum muss man da berücksichtigen das die Mittellage nen tick dicker sein sollte um dieses auszugleichen."zwiebelprinzip"
ansonsten weiches sehr textiles griffgefühl, beinahe gerräuschlos ist das gewebe auch.

auf ihr ist windproof draufgeschrieben ist sie aber meinem subjektiven empfinden nach nicht ganz.
ich weiß zwar nicht woran das wort windproof definiert wird, ist mir auch egal, aber im direkten vergleich mit meiner älteren windstopper geht da ca doppelt so viel luft durch.
sie ist um die hälfte weniger winddicht als windstopper einfach gesagt."keine labormessung sondern nur wie ich es empfinde"

das gewebe selber ist wie schon gesagt weich und geschmeidig fast wie ein Trikot wenn nicht sogar weicher, es ist trotzdem eine jacke.

die jacke hat ne kapuze verbaut die fast schon nen eigenen beitrag verdienen würde und wo man endlos drüber erzählen kann, Einstellmöglichkeiten und tragekomfort einfach nur ein traum kurz gesagt!
muss man mal gesehn und am kopf gehabt haben."helm drüber oder drunter wenn dieser nicht zu fully ist kein Thema"

sie ist kein Slim fit althletic fit oder änliches sondern schlicht normal geschnitten, völlig ok zum biken auf jeden fall.

sie hat ne Imprägnierung die regen bishen abperlen lässt"braucht man das??" aber meiner Vermutung nach wird das wasserleiten an sich dadurch bishen behindert.

die 2 einzigen Schwachpunkte die mir an ihr nicht gefallen sind:
1. die pitzips unter den armen sind völlig umsonst, gross sperrig, lästig, machen nur in Verbindung mit dem summit hoodie für Sommernutzung sin.
2. bei gestreckten armen sind die Ärmel"sagt man das so??" gerade noch so ok, könnten allerdings 3cm länger sein dann  würde die armlänge perfekt sein.

nun zum wichtigen was macht sie besser als alle anderen jacken die ich bis jetzt hatte.

die entsorgt schwitzwasser superschnell einfach gesagt.

und wie macht sie das?

es wurde hier zwar schon mehrfach gesagt aber ich habs jetzt selber erlebt die letzten tage, sie nimmt das wasser von der Bekleidung drunter auf wie ne art schwamm und trocknet es aussen an der bewegten luft weg und das wirklich brutallst schnell man kann dabei zusehen wie es verschwindet"verdampft oder verdunstet???" wortwörtlich.

ich hatte davor windstopper und softshells und war drunter immer nass, jetzt nicht mehr unterschied um mindestens 1000%.
das einzige was an der jacke wichtig ist, drunter möglichst wasserleitende Bekleidung anzuziehen damit es die jacke schnellstmöglich zum entsorgen bekommt, wo sie kein wasser bekommt da auch keine entsorgung.

meine 2 lage ist im Moment ne art fleecejacke mit 20% wolle drin die definitiv noch ersetzt wird diesen Monat, darum hab ich noch bishen dampfbildung unter der jacke  und minimale feuchtigkeitsreste.

es ist im grunde nichts mehr wildes aber ich will noch mehr rausholen.

dann hat mich daran interessiert wie die jacke die Funktion überhaupst umsetzt und hab es ausprobiert.

jacke nass machen+trikot nass machen und beides durchnässt auf ne Wäscheleine"zimmertemp 20°", nach ner stunde beides angegriffen und beides noch immer ordentlich feucht.

dann mit feuchter jacke aufs rad  15min gefahren und sie ist staubtrocken."ich natürlich auch"

nach mehreren test ist klar, da a und o für sie ist bewegte luft egal ob warm oder kalt."fahrtenwind=schnelltrocknung"

erste tag mit ihr:
draussen  leichter regen da wir +grade hatten"kein Schnee", 1 stunde unterwegs und stellenweise ging mal ein tropfen ins gewebe"nass", ne Minute später hingesehn und die jacke war wieder trocken.
man kann dabei zusehen wie die jacke aufgesogenes wasser wegtrocknet.


vorgestern bei uns Schneeregen:
mit dem matsch der nass auf der jacke  liegt"gewebe auch richtig nass mit Schnee noch dabei" geh ich in nen laden um mir 2 getränke zu kaufen, ~5-10Minuten später an der kasse schau ich mir die vorher noch nassen Ärmel mit Schnee drauf an, alles vollständig trocken und Schnee verschwunden."als ob ich nie draussen gewessen wäre"
und habs nicht mal mitbekommen.

die bewegte luft durchs gehen im laden hat anscheinend gereicht um die jacke vollständig durchzutrocknen."einfach nur krass"

vor 4 tagen war ich mit ihr 2 stunden unterwegs,
da allerdings das erste mal mit  Rucksack, da hatte ich mich noch gewundert wiso ich genau unter den gurten oder am rücken Wasserflecken hatte."als ob die jacke schwitzen würde"
mittlerweile klar, wo keine bewegte luft"wind" rankommt da auch keine schnelltrocknung.
für rucksacknutzer ist das denk ich wichtig zu wissen.


für mich hat ne jacke bei Sport und schwitzen durch paramo ganz klar nen höheren Stellenwert"wichtigkeit" bekommen als die unterwäsche und zeigt auch das man durchaus funktionelles kaufen kann.

ich bin im Moment tag für tag wieder erstaunt wozu die jacke fähig ist oder was für zeugs von vielen anderen firmen"vaude,arcteryx,gore" im vergleich dazu verkauft wird und eigentlich garnix können.

sorry für Schreibfehler , ich hoffe der eine oder andere kann da nützliche infos für sich selber finden.


----------



## TitusLE (3. Februar 2015)

Es ist zwat etwas OT, da wir das Thema aber zuletzt auch schon hatten, jetzt von mir nochmal eine Rückmeldung: ich habe mir letzte Woche testweise ein 10er-Pack Zehenwärmer bestellt. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich bin schwerstens begeistert. Endlich keine kalten, teilweise schon schmerzende Zehen mehr. 
Heute der Härtetest: Temperatur knapp unter 0 Grad. Bin in ordentlichen Schneeregen gekommen und hatte leider nur die 3/4-Regenhose dabei. Dadurch ist mir irgendwann das Wasser von oben in die Schuhe gelaufen. In Kombination mit den 400g-Merinosocken keine kalten Füße. Ohne die Wärmer, hätte ich ernsthafte Probleme bekommen. So macht das Biken im Winter wieder Spaß. 
Wenn das 10er-Paket leer ist, kaufe ich ein 40er. Dann kostet es pro Ausfahrt ungefähr 90 Cent. Und mit einem Paket sollte ich fast über den Winter kommen. 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp, herbert2010.


----------



## honkori (3. Februar 2015)

Hehe...ich hab nach 'nem 10er-Test Pack auch sofort nachbestellt.
*ABER* man *muss* noch genug "Luft" im Schuh haben. Ich würde auf mindestens eine halbe Nummer tippen, denn in meinen Shimano SH-MT91 die "genau passen"...funktionieren die Pads nicht. Meine Lidl Hundeschuhe sind etwas zu groß und da drin sind die Dinger ein Traum. 


edit. ich hab mein brynje "vorher/nacher" gewogen...werd ich die tage mal hier rein basteln


----------



## dukestah (5. Februar 2015)

@johann36 ich hab die vaude men's spectra, laut vaude seite 100% winddichte membran. bei lauen lüftchen oder eben langsamer bergauffahrt ist die jacke belüftungsfrei und somit entsteht bei höherer anstrengung schon ein gewisser feuchtigkeitsstau. bei starkem wind und bei schnellen abfahrten spüre ich aber dennoch eine gewisse belüftung, beim schneesturm letztens war es dann doch auch etwas frisch, also so 100% dicht ist die jacke dann doch nicht. ab temperaturen oberhalb der 0 wirds mir mit brynie thermo shirt dann doch zu warm, werde das aber, sobald das wetter das zulässt, mal noch mit anderer unterwäsche testen, wollte die jacke eigentlich schon bis so 10 Grad plus wind fahren.


----------



## dukestah (5. Februar 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> edit. ich hab mein brynje "vorher/nacher" gewogen...werd ich die tage mal hier rein basteln



hehe, ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich spül das hemd meistens nur unter der dusche oder in der wanne aus, danach wiegt das schon einiges mehr und tropft auch lustig vor sich hin, soviel zu 'kann kein wasser aufnehmen'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (5. Februar 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Es ist zwat etwas OT, da wir das Thema aber zuletzt auch schon hatten, jetzt von mir nochmal eine Rückmeldung: ich habe mir letzte Woche testweise ein 10er-Pack Zehenwärmer bestellt. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich bin schwerstens begeistert. Endlich keine kalten, teilweise schon schmerzende Zehen mehr.
> Heute der Härtetest: Temperatur knapp unter 0 Grad. Bin in ordentlichen Schneeregen gekommen und hatte leider nur die 3/4-Regenhose dabei. Dadurch ist mir irgendwann das Wasser von oben in die Schuhe gelaufen. In Kombination mit den 400g-Merinosocken keine kalten Füße. Ohne die Wärmer, hätte ich ernsthafte Probleme bekommen. So macht das Biken im Winter wieder Spaß.
> Wenn das 10er-Paket leer ist, kaufe ich ein 40er. Dann kostet es pro Ausfahrt ungefähr 90 Cent. Und mit einem Paket sollte ich fast über den Winter kommen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp, herbert2010.



Ich muss das nochmal aufgreifen, weil ich selbst arge Probleme mit teilweise stark schmerzenden, ausgekühlten Zehen habe. Ich fahre mit 510 Elements Schuhen, Merinosocken und nochmals Gore Tex Softshellsocken drüber – es bringt alles nichts! Spätestens nach zwei Stunden kühlen die Zehen so aus, dass es zur Qual wird. Klebst Du die Zehenwärmer denn auf oder unter die Zehen und welche kannst Du empfehlen? Kannst mir gerne eine PM schreiben, damit das hier nicht zu sehr in diese Richtung ausufert, wenn du magst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## honkori (5. Februar 2015)

Die Zehenwärmer werden ausgepackt, ein bischen geschüttelt und dann ziehe ich mich langsam an. Nach ca. 5-10 Minuten klebe ich mir die Dinger dann an die Socken und rein in die Schuhe.
Das, imho, Allerwichtigste...*das genug Luft in den Schuhen ist*, denn sonst stoppt die chemische Reaktion.
Im Normalfall oder besser sagen wir -> bei mir ist es egal ob ich noch 'ne Plastiktüte um die Füße habe oder nicht. Auch wenn die Strümpfe darunter nass sind. Du spürst nicht zwingend Wärme -> aber auch keine Kälte.

http://www.amazon.de/Thermopad-Zehe...3137374&sr=8-1&keywords=thermopad+zehenwärmer

Hehe...die sind tatsächlich teurer geworden. Das 10er Pack zum testen kostete 12,99 € und die 30er 35,99 €.
Kauf dir 10 Stück und versuch es mal, notfalls in einem anderen Paar Schuhe !!

ciiaooo


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Februar 2015)

fntms schrieb:


> Ich muss das nochmal aufgreifen, weil ich selbst arge Probleme mit teilweise stark schmerzenden, ausgekühlten Zehen habe. Ich fahre mit 510 Elements Schuhen, Merinosocken und nochmals Gore Tex Softshellsocken drüber – es bringt alles nichts! Spätestens nach zwei Stunden kühlen die Zehen so aus, dass es zur Qual wird. Klebst Du die Zehenwärmer denn auf oder unter die Zehen und welche kannst Du empfehlen? Kannst mir gerne eine PM schreiben, damit das hier nicht zu sehr in diese Richtung ausufert, wenn du magst.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


Oben drauf wirken sie normalerweise besser


----------



## fntms (5. Februar 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Das, imho, Allerwichtigste...*das genug Luft in den Schuhen ist*, denn sonst stoppt die chemische Reaktion.


Danke für die Hinweise. In den Schuhen habe ich ausreichend Platz. Mein Plan wäre jetzt gewesen: Merinosocken als Basis, den Zehenwärmer oben auf die Zehen kleben und dann Sealskinz Socken drüber, um das ganze vor Wasser zu schützen. Das sollte meines Erachtens nach noch ausreichend Luft für die Zehenwärmer liefern.

Hier habe ich ein 40er Pack für knapp 43€ inkl. Versand gefunden: http://www.heatpack.de/HeatPaxx-Fusswaermer-Zehenwaermer-Display-a-40-Paar


----------



## garbel (5. Februar 2015)

@Paramo Jacke: Ja, das hört sich sehr interessant an (ohne Membran usw.), obwohl ich mittlerweile sehr skeptisch bin, wenn immer mal wieder von einer neuen "Wunder-wasserdichten-und super-atmungsaktiven-Sportjacke" geschwärmt wird.

Eins weiß ich aber mittlerweile: Membranen funktionieren (für mich) nicht zufriedenstellend und ich würde mich jetzt mal als Normalschwitzer bezeichnen. Ich hab ziemlich viel durch, natürlich Gore-Tex, Event - das waren noch die "Besten", alles andere; Texapore usw. funktionierte bei mir noch schlechter. Die Radjacke mit Event-Membran ist auch die einzige, die ich noch ab und zu benutze.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Februar 2015)

fntms schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise. In den Schuhen habe ich ausreichend Platz. Mein Plan wäre jetzt gewesen: Merinosocken als Basis, den Zehenwärmer oben auf die Zehen kleben und dann Sealskinz Socken drüber, um das ganze vor Wasser zu schützen. Das sollte meines Erachtens nach noch ausreichend Luft für die Zehenwärmer liefern.
> 
> Hier habe ich ein 40er Pack für knapp 43€ inkl. Versand gefunden: http://www.heatpack.de/HeatPaxx-Fusswaermer-Zehenwaermer-Display-a-40-Paar


2 paar socken klappt bei mir ganz gut alerdings normale socken 

Ich verwende diese wärmer  http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003OE4IEI/ref=pd_aw_sim_sg_6?refRID=0VW57204KNMWNAMG5CNW

Lg


----------



## pfeifferheiko (5. Februar 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> @Paramo Jacke: Ja, das hört sich sehr interessant an (ohne Membran usw.), obwohl ich mittlerweile sehr skeptisch bin, wenn immer mal wieder von *einer neuen* "*Wunder-wasserdichten-und super-atmungsaktiven-Sportjacke*" geschwärmt wird.
> 
> Eins weiß ich aber mittlerweile: Membranen funktionieren (für mich) nicht zufriedenstellend und ich würde mich jetzt mal als Normalschwitzer bezeichnen.



dann solltest dir den Erfahrungsbericht von Johann vileicht nochmal durchlesen, denn da was du hier zusammenwurstelst.....

1. das ding was er gekauft hat ist alles andere als neu , die jacke scheint schon gut 8 jahre am markt zu sein daher ne alte geschichte.
2. das ding wird nirgends als wasserdicht bezeichnet.
3. das ding hat garnix mit dem Thema atmungsaktiv zu tun, nicht nur das jahann davon kein einziges wort darüber in seinem Erfahrungsbericht verwendet hat.
der Hersteller selbst hält von dem ganzen Thema rein garnix und bezeichnet "atmungsaktiv" als energiefressende und uneffektive Methode worin man im grunde garnicht trocken sein kann bei Sport.
4. dann wird hier von keinem *Wunder*...xyz geschwärmt, sondern nur gesagt das besagtes Produkt genau das macht was es machen soll.

hier nochmal für dich die grundsätzliche funktionsgrundlage "*Direktionalität*" welcher sich diese Firma anscheinend seit zieg jahren mehr als nur erfolgreich verschrieben hat.

zu guter letzt,
welche Regenjacke du besser findest als andere hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema was zu tun, sind wir jetzt bei welche Regenjacke soll ich kaufen????

du wurstelst hier kreuz und quer Sachen zusammen die miteinander nichts zu tun haben.

dann noch meine Ansicht zu dem Erfahrungsbericht:

es liest sich für mich ein wenig als ob es sich um ne Windjacke handeln würde"nicht abwertend gemeint" auch wenn offensichtlich ne aussergewöhnlich gute, und das sich brynje gut mit Windjacken ergänzen kann ergibt auch sin.

war informativ der bericht.

wie hoch die Gewebeentwicklung bei paramo wirklich ist stellt sich mir da als frage,
die meisten anderen firmen die beispielsweise ebenfalls Windjacken verkaufen, kaufen in der Regel von der Stange "0815 gewebe am massenmarkt" die oftmals kaum oder garnicht überzeugen.
Paramo scheint ein eigenes Technelogie-unternehmen mitgegründet zu haben wo sie Exclusiv  ihre eigenen Gewebeentwicklungen betreiben und nur in ihren eigenen Produkten verarbeiten,  anderen Firmen wird diese Technologie anscheinend nicht zugänglich gemacht.


----------



## garbel (5. Februar 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> dann solltest dir den Erfahrungsbericht von Johann vileicht nochmal durchlesen, denn da was du hier zusammenwurstelst.....
> 
> 1. das ding was er gekauft hat ist alles andere als neu , die jacke scheint schon gut 8 jahre am markt zu sein daher ne alte geschichte.
> 2. das ding wird nirgends als wasserdicht bezeichnet.
> ...



Auweia, komm wieder runter.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (6. Februar 2015)

du bist halt zu faul zum lesen.
brauchst nur paar seiten weiter zurück gehen, da hat Johann sogar im grunde das gleiche wie du gesagt.

das er mit wie du sie bezeichnest diesen "wunder atmungsaktiv wasserdicht,...." Geschichten auch nichts mehr abgewinnen kann und was ganz anders probieren will, was er auch gemacht hat.

@johann36
wennst lust hast es auszuprobieren.
 hab aus England noch ne Firma gefunden die nen änlichen Denkansatz wie paramo verfolgt:
http://www.buffalosystems.co.uk/about/our-story/



> totally condensations free





> dries sweat in minutes an eliminates chilling


----------



## Achtzig (6. Februar 2015)

Ja, glaub ich gern, dass das ärgerlich is... Da legt man sich gleich noch nen dritten Account an und dann liest die ganze Schose nicht mal wer, gell, Lorenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (6. Februar 2015)

Was 'n Glück, dass es dich nur einmal gibt...


----------



## Achtzig (6. Februar 2015)

Also ich find's schad, mit mir tät ich mich nämlich bestimmt toll verstehen. Aber sei's drum...

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Fahrt ihr mit Rucksack? Weil spätestens da drunter bin ich über kurz oder lang auf alle Fälle nass.


----------



## Deleted253406 (8. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mit Rucksack? Weil spätestens da drunter bin ich über kurz oder lang auf alle Fälle nass.



Da gibt es mittlerweile tolle Lösungen mit funktionierender Belüftung.
Kosten leider auch gut Geld.

Mein uralt CB saugt sich auch voll wie ein Schwamm. Stört allerdings nicht wirklich, weil der Rest auch triefend nass ist :-/


----------



## woswoasiwos (8. Februar 2015)

Hab mir jetzt auch ein Shirt von Brynje zugelegt - meine natürlich subjektiven Erfahrungen damit:
Ich bin auch eher ein Vielschwitzer - ich gehe/fahre los und nach 2 Minuten rinnt mir die Suppe runter.

*Gestern Skitour bei ca -4° beim Start, oben ca. -6°. *
1. Schicht Brynje
2. Schicht so ein langärmeliges Trikot von King Craft /  Hofer=Aldi (97% Polyamid, 3% Elasthan)

Ich bin so ambitioniert losgegangen, da ich meinen Vater einholen wollte. Es war windstill und ich hab auch sofort schwitzen angefangen. Mit Bynje ist es aber so, dass es sich nicht nass anfühlt. Außerdem ist es angenehm warm.
Bin dann auf meinen Vater aufgelaufen und habe das Tempo stark reduziert. Trotzdem war mir noch nicht zu kalt und so sind wir eine halbe Stunde gegangen.
Ich habe nicht sofort kalt, andere werden da eine 3. Schicht brauchen (bei ca. -6° wohlgemerkt)
Bei einer Pause wurde mir dann schon ein bisschen zu kalt und so habe ich meine Skinfit Jacke (mMn. genial) angezogen.
Im Vergleich dazu war mir am Kopf mehr zukalt (habe so eine Langlaufmütze) und es fühlte sich kälter an.

*Heute Skitour bei ca. -7° und teilweise sehr starken Wind (Lifte waren gesperrt)*
1. Schicht Brynje
2. Langärmeliges Trikot von King Craft /  Hofer=Aldi (50% - Prolypropylen, 50% Polyamid) - mein Lieblingstrikot, wenn man nicht zu stark schwitzt und es warm haben will
3. Skinfit Jacke

War alleine (schnell) unterwegs, es war fast orkanartig, allerdings war's im Wald fast windstill, nur oben spürte ich den starken Wind
Egal was für ein Tempo, das Shirt von Brynje fühlt sich immer trocken an. Grundsätzlich ist es ein bisschen wärmer wie andere Funktionsshirt, aber angenehm, nie hat man das Gefühl zu "überhitzen". Begeistert war ich auf von der Skinfitjacke, hab den Wind kaum gespürt.

*Fazit:*

Für Vielschwitzer sicher mehr wie eine Überlegung.
+ immer trockenes Gefühl
+ eher warm
+ gute Qualität
+ sehr schnell trocken

+/- der Shop (brynje-shop) ist sicher gut (Miller Optik ist in Tirol seit Jahrzehnten bekannt), allerdings hatten sie das Shirt in schwarz nicht vorrätig, was aber auf der Webseite nicht ersichtlich war - hab ein weißes genommen (daher - vorher nachfragen)
+/- Preis ist für die Qualität in Ordnung, würde auch niemals mehr für Funktionswäsche ausgeben (X-Bionic)

- leider fühlt es sich manchmal ein bisschen kratzig an, meistens merk ich nichts, dann spüre ich es kurz  (bin wahrscheinlich sehr sensibel)

Für mich sicher das Shirt, dass ich bei schnellen Runden anziehen werde.
Sehr wichtig ist allerdings die 2. Schicht - werde da noch einiges probieren.

woswoasiwos


----------



## dukestah (8. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also ich find's schad, mit mir tät ich mich nämlich bestimmt toll verstehen. Aber sei's drum...
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren würde: Fahrt ihr mit Rucksack? Weil spätestens da drunter bin ich über kurz oder lang auf alle Fälle nass.





Achtzig schrieb:


> Also ich find's schad, mit mir tät ich mich nämlich bestimmt toll verstehen. Aber sei's drum...
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren würde: Fahrt ihr mit Rucksack? Weil spätestens da drunter bin ich über kurz oder lang auf alle Fälle nass.


Ich fahre immer mit Rucksack. Entweder mit dem Trinkrucksack von shimano,  der liegt sehr bündig auf, ansonsten mit dem Deuter Attack 20, der hat so bissel ne Belüftung aber Rücken wird trotzdem bei langen Touren nass.


----------



## johann36 (8. Februar 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> @Paramo Jacke: Ja, das hört sich sehr interessant an (ohne Membran usw.), obwohl ich mittlerweile sehr skeptisch bin, wenn immer mal wieder von einer neuen "Wunder-wasserdichten-und super-atmungsaktiven-Sportjacke" geschwärmt wird.



hi,
wollt noch dazusagen die jacke ist auf jeden fall nicht wasserdicht und ob sie atmungsaktiv ist bin ich auch nicht sicher.

bin aber sehr zufrieden damit.



woswoasiwos schrieb:


> Für mich sicher das Shirt, dass ich bei schnellen Runden anziehen werde.
> Sehr wichtig ist allerdings die 2. Schicht - werde da noch einiges probieren.



bin wie du auch sehr zufrieden mit der brynje unterwäsche auch das anfangs bishen merkwürdig kratzige Netzgefühl ist nicht mehr da."ich denk Gewohnheit"

bei der 2 schicht hab ich im Moment auch Probleme da was optimal passendes zu finden.
im Moment probier ich die tage 2 dünne fleeceartige shirts aber so ganz gefällt mir das auch noch nicht.

kannst es posten wenn du was passendes gefunden hast?
ich überflieg den beitrag alle paar tage.


----------



## garbel (8. Februar 2015)

johann36 schrieb:


> hi,
> wollt noch dazusagen die jacke ist auf jeden fall nicht wasserdicht und ob sie atmungsaktiv ist bin ich auch nicht sicher.
> 
> bin aber sehr zufrieden damit.



Mir ist es schon fast egal, _wie_ ein Jacke funktioniert, _wenn_ sie funktioniert...


----------



## woswoasiwos (19. Februar 2015)

Bin jetzt noch ein paar Touren mit der Brynje Unterwäsche gewesen:

3 Touren mit einem alten Fleecehemd, sehr viel Luft dazwischen und nicht so hohes Tempo.
Hier funktioniert das Shirt nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Funktionsunterwäsche - soll heißen, viel besser als ein Baumwollshirt, aber nicht ideal.

Eine flotte Tour mit der Variante 1 - langärmeliges Trikot von King Craft / Hofer=Aldi (97% Polyamid, 3% Elasthan) über den Brynje Shirt
Mein absoluter Favorit; nie zu kalt (auch bei leichtem Wind); anfangs denk ich mir immer jetzt wird mir sicher zu warm, die gefühlte Temperatur steigt dann aber nicht mehr und mein Körper fühlt sich immer gleich angenehm warm an.

Nächste Tour (fast am letzten Zacken ;-)
Als Vergleich hab ich dann statt dem Brynje Shirt folgendes verwendet: Langärmeliges Trikot von King Craft / Hofer=Aldi (50% - Prolypropylen, 50% Polyamid), darüber wieder langärmeliges Trikot von King Craft / Hofer=Aldi (97% Polyamid, 3% Elasthan).
Zuerst sehr angenehm, als ich in den Schatten kam war es zu kalt, oben in der Sonne eher zu warm.

Meine Schlussfolgerung: (Gilt allerdings für das Tourengehen, wo es nur hinaufgeht oder runter)

Super Shirt für Vielschwitzer
entscheidend ist aber das Zusammenspiel mit Schicht 2
fühlt sich eher warm an
eher weniger anziehen bzw. dünne zweite Schicht verwenden
ist das Geld wert.
woswoasiwos


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Februar 2015)

AVADE - beheizbares Baselayer aus Australien

http://www.avade.com.au/store.html

Importeur scheint's noch keinen zu geben und bisher ist auch nur ein gekauftes Review zu finden. Wer bestellt und testet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (4. März 2015)

Ich war mal so mutig (bzw irre). Testbericht folg bei Interesse.


----------



## woswoasiwos (4. März 2015)

Her damit!! 

Mir ist ja schon so fast immer zu heiß, du willst dir wohl die Sauna sparen.

Ein bisschen schon .
Aber zwei  für den Mut.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (4. März 2015)

ne Zentralheizung an der brust das ist der oberknaller, kann ein Stoffwechsel so weit ausgefallen sein das man zu so was greift???
wozu die Heizelemente an brust und schulter kleben wenn es unterhalb weit sinvoller sein würde im falle von stoffwechelproblemen?

sinvoller ist da definitiv einzelne stoffheizelemente wie sowas kaufen"gibts auch billige" und sich bei beispielsweise: kapputen nieren das ding dort hinzukleben oder eben andere problemzonen....
da bekommt man die Heizung zumindest da hin wo man sie braucht.

dann die andere frage was hat sowas mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
bei Sport kämpfen die meisten mit Überhitzung und dem daraus übermässigen schwitzen, wer ist da noch so extrem und knallt sich zusätlich ne Heizung an die brust....


----------



## TitusLE (5. März 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> dann die andere frage was hat sowas mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
> bei Sport kämpfen die meisten mit Überhitzung und dem daraus übermässigen schwitzen, wer ist da noch so extrem und knallt sich zusätlich ne Heizung an die brust....


Naja, im Threadtitel steht u. a. "kühle aus". Damit passt das irgendwie schon.
Und so ganz unlogisch ist's auch nicht. Anfangs ohne Heizung, später dann, wenn alles nass ist und es kalt wird, die Heizung zuschalten.

Mich würde ein kurzer Bericht mal interessieren.


----------



## beutelfuchs (5. März 2015)

@Noergelheiko: einfach mal nach 2000hm Uphill auf einem Gipfel bei 7 Grad Pause machen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (5. März 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Naja, im Threadtitel steht u. a. "kühle aus". Damit passt das irgendwie schon



ja nur das auskühlen ist die letzte konsequenz durchs absaufen in der nicht funktionellen Bekleidungswahl.
mit funktioneller Bekleidung kommts erst gar nicht soweit soweit ich mitbekommen hab.

ein bekannter der Türsteher ist und ein stoffwechselproblem hat, sprich im winter der körper nicht genug Eigenwärme erzeugen kann um warm zu halten auch in ner dicken daunenjacke nicht.
speziel am rücken hat er kälteprobleme da sein Organismus nicht wärme aufbaut.

da er stunden vor ner türe stehen muss"wie es nun mal Türsteher machen" und um schäden zu vermeiden hat er eben so ein Produkt von alpenheat erworben.
ne fleeceweste die im rücken so ne elektroheizung verbaut hat, das ding wärmt bei 0 Bewegung unter ner daunenjacke bestens für 3-4 stunden.




TitusLE schrieb:


> Anfangs ohne Heizung, später dann, wenn alles nass ist und es kalt wird, die Heizung zuschalten.



und wozu brauch ich da die Heizplatte an der brust?
ich hab ganz wo anders Probleme mit kalt wenns den passiert mal abgesehn davon das genau an diesen berreichen durch die Heizplatten das dingens aus welchem Kunststoff es auch sein mag"da wird ja auch garnix vom Hersteller angegeben" keinerlei feuchtigkeitsfördende Funktionalität hat.

wie läuft es dann wenn ich sowas für Sport verwenden will?
 ich fahre nen berg hoch dort angekommen zieh ich meine funktionsunterwäsche aus ziehe dann dieses plasteding mit Heizplatte an, schalte die Heizung an und hoffe das beste?
wenn ich mich danach wieder in Bewegung setzten will das dingens runter meine funktionsklamotten wieder an und runter geht's?



TitusLE schrieb:


> Mich würde ein kurzer Bericht mal interessieren.



schau dir dann das Label alpenheat an, die bauen seit jahren Bekleidungsstücke mit solchen Heizplatten an verschiedensten stellen und sind dafür auch bekannt.

wennst krankheitsbeding an bestimmten Körperteilen"hände, füsse, rücken,..." nicht wärme durch den eigenen Stoffwechsel aufbauen kannst sind solche Sachen durchaus ok aber für mehr eben auch nicht geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rajanski (4. April 2016)

Hi ich habe mich mal durch die ersten paar Seiten dieses Threads gearbeitet, aber immer noch nicht gefunden was ich suche: Und zwar einen Tip für eine Jacke (oder Weste) die : Vorne winddicht und hinten komplett oder grösstenteils aus Netzgewebe o.ä. ist, also vollkommen durchlässig. Das wär mein Traum als rucksacklosfahrender vorne frierender Rückenstarkschwitzer ;-)

Kann mir jemand da nen Tip geben? ich suche seit ner Stunde im Netz, das einzige wass dem nahe kommt ist: 
http://www.amazon.de/Pearl-Izumi-Ba...459762102&sr=1-3&keywords=elite+barrier+weste

oder evtl : http://www.pyua.de/index.php/growler-y.html

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2016)

http://www.craft-sports.de/Herren/Westen/CRAFT-Bora-Argon-18-Orig-Wind-Vest-schwarz.html

https://www.google.de/search?q=wind...&ved=0ahUKEwjJktPv3vTLAhVkOpoKHWn9BdsQBQgTKAA


----------



## 2Radfahrer (4. April 2016)

Castelli alpha jersey finde ich persönlich ganz ok. Ich versteh dein Ansinnen sehr gut. Eigentlich sollte die Industrie mitlerweile in der Lage sein. Merino so zu weben, dass du z.Bsp. vorne extrem dichte Webung hast und der Rücken sehr weit und locker gewebt ist. Ansonsten ist vielleicht noch Reisverschluß unter den Achseln eine Möglichkeit.
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Jocki (4. April 2016)

Am Rücken Winddurchlässig ist in meinen Augen Kontraproduktiv- gerade für Starkschwitzer. Bei starken Rückenwind bekommt man das Körperklima gar nicht mehr geregelt. Adidas hat aber tatsächlich das was Du suchst http://www.adidas.de/terrex-agravic-windlatz-weste/AI2391.html im Programm- da hast am Rücken Quasi gar keinen Stoff.  

Mein Tipp wie immer: Windbreaker plus hochflooriges Funktionsshirt.
Dynafit hat mit der DST Serie ein sehr gutes Gewebe im Programm was den Spagatt aus Windschutz und Feuchtigkeitstransport sehr gut schafft. die Microlight Serie von Bergans ist ebenfalls sehr gut.

Der Montane Allez Micro Hoodie ist ne super erste Lage.


----------



## dukestah (6. April 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> @Noergelheiko: einfach mal nach 2000hm Uphill auf einem Gipfel bei 7 Grad Pause machen.


quf jeden fall nachvollziehbar, deswegen mache ich bei langen touren mit langen anstiegen auch keine gipfelpausen mehr, klar, folgt gleich ein flotter downhill dann wirds erst recht richtig kalt aber meist versuche ich so lange in bewegung zu bleiben, bis ich wieder etwas 'trockener' bin und mache erst dann pause, fehlende funktion muss halt durch taktik ersetzt werden


----------



## Baitman (9. April 2016)

Oder ganz einfach Wechselklamotten in den Rucksack. Damit haste alle Spatzen gefangen...


----------



## honkori (10. April 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Oder ganz einfach Wechselklamotten in den Rucksack. Damit haste alle Spatzen gefangen...



This !!
So 'n Unterhemdchen, was ja meistens reicht, nimmt doch keinen nennenswerten Platz weg.

ciiaooo


----------



## rajanski (11. April 2016)

Die hier werde ich mal testen: http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradweste-500-herren-neongelb-schwarz-id_8315743.html Hinten grosses Netzgewebe, günstiger Preis.


----------



## Tobi1991 (5. November 2018)

Muss das hier mal wieder ausgraben 

Bin auch ein ziemlicher Vielschwitzer.

Bin heute bei ca.  +10 Grad mit Decathlon langarm Funktionsshirt (Kipsta 500) und darüber ein Endura zip Longsleeve mit winddichten Ärmeln losgefahren.  Nach dem ersten uphill bin ich meistens so feucht dass es mir beim kleinsten Wind sofort kühl wird.
Hab dann die Endura Mt500 Regenjacke drüber gezogen und alle Lüftungsöffnungen geöffnet.
Vor Abfahren hab ich dann alles wieder zu gemacht.  Trotz geschlossener Jacke wirds mir da bei Abfahren recht kühl am Oberkörper.

Da ich erst seit dieser Saison fahre frag ich mich ob das eher normal ist oder an meinem starken Schwitzen liegt.


----------



## TitusLE (5. November 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Da ich erst seit dieser Saison fahre frag ich mich ob das eher normal ist oder an meinem starken Schwitzen liegt.


Mal unabhängig davon, ob man stark schwitzt oder weniger stark, ist das Kälteempfinden auch stark unterschiedlich. Wenn ich hier im Büro schon längst was Langärmeliges trage, sitzt mein Kollege noch im T-Shirt rum und würde am liebsten auch das Fenster aufreißen.
Von daher wird es keine allgemeingültige Antwort auf deine Frage geben. Allerdings denke ich schon, dass man allgemeingültig sagen kann, dass man es deutlich schneller kühl findet, wenn man nassgeschwitzt ist und dann noch Fahrtwind dazu kommt. Mir wird dann auch schnell kalt, wenn ich oben nassgeschwitzt ankomme und mich dann in die Abfahrt stürze. Das ist für mich der Grund, dass ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen (dazu zähle ich allerdings noch nicht 10 °C) nur noch wenig hm mache und lieber flacher fahre, wo ich dauerhaft unter Last bin und nicht die schnellen Abfahrten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi1991 (5. November 2018)

Gehöre da auch eher zu denen die im Büro immer die Heizung runter drehen also kälteempfindlich bin ich eigentlich weniger 
Wundert mich nur dass es trotz Winddichter Schicht durch die Regenjacke trotzdem kühl wird.


----------



## sibu (5. November 2018)

Die Regenjacke isoliert nicht, dadurch kommt die Kälte fast direkt an die feuchte Schicht. 

Ich fahre im Moment noch mit einem langärmeligen Unterhemd und der Winterjacke. Die ist winddicht und gefüttert. Wenn es bergauf warm wird, ist mit dem Reissverschluss die überflüssige Wärme zügig weg. Sobald der Reissverschluss wieder zu ist, kann die Abfahrt kommen.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. November 2018)

ich habe jetzt nach langen suchen durch einen tipp in der Freeride die für mich perfekte lösung gefunden ich verwende https://www.bergfreunde.de/scott-sc...rweste/?aid=d734467a1f4601905df817ffcb3ecf2b& die ist winddicht und je nach temp kombiniere ich sie mit thermo wäsche geht vom plus 10 bis -2 mal sehr gut mehr konnte ich noch nicht testen 

lg


----------



## decay (5. November 2018)

Weste beschde...  Ist fast bisschen in Vergessenheit geraten


----------



## TitusLE (5. November 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Weste beschde...


Ich mag's nicht. Mir wird auch schnell an den Schultern und Oberarmen kalt.


----------



## reffi (5. November 2018)

Ich bin wirklich ein starker Schwitzer und habe auch schon einiges ausprobiert (siehe auch hier im Thread), da ich somit auch immer schnell auskühle.
Nach vielen Versuchen mit verschiedenen Baselayern (diverse Funtionsshirts) in Kombi mit diversen Hardshells, habe ich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren mal den Tip mit der Netzwäsche ausprobiert und was soll ich sage - unglaublich! 
Immer noch meine erste Wahl.

Habe mittlerweile vieles ausprobiert und für mich 2 Favoriten gefunden:

Brynje - z.B. hier https://www.asmc.de/Bekleidung/Herren/Unterwaesche/kurze-Unterwaesche/Brynje-T-Shirt-oliv-p.html
Löffler - z.B. hier https://www.amazon.de/LÖFFLER-Herren-Unterhemd-Netz-Shirt-Transtex/dp/B00FSG5E66
gibt es von beiden Herstellern in verschiedenen Varianten (langarm, T-Shirt, ohne Arm, Unterhosen, ....)

Fühlt sich wirklich besser an! Klar können die Sachen nicht zaubern und natürlich schwitze ich noch, *aber ich fühle mich trocken und kühle nicht aus*. Hatte nie gedacht, das so wenig Stoff die Lösung ist! Ein viel besseres Klima unter den Klamotten. Sonst lief mir die Suppe am Körper runter und es war kalt. 
Jetzt bin fühle ich mich nie wirklich nass auf der Haut und die Luftkammern sorgen einfach für ein gutes angenehmes Klima

Mittlerweile trage ich die Unterhemden bei den verschiedensten Tätigkeiten: klar beim Radfahren, beim Laufen, beim Wandern, beim Holzmachen (fällen, rücken, spalten, ...) und immer ein angenehmes Körperklima, zumindest DEUTLICH angenehmer als vorher. 
Auch die lange Unterhose schafft z.B. unter einer langen Regenhose (Gore ActivShell) ein sehr angenehmes Klima, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt, irgendwie immer passend - soviel zur Altagstauglichkeit - ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden!

Und auch genau die Kombi mit dem Kipsta 500 und auch dem Kipsta 900 empfinde ich als sehr angenehmen.

Und nein ich bekomme keine Provision oder so ☺ 

viele Grüße
reffi


----------



## Tobi1991 (5. November 2018)

Scheint mal nen Versuch wert zu sein der Preis ist ja im Rahmen. 

Damit ich das richtig verstehe...  Du trägst dann das Kipsta Funktionsshirt über dem Netzunterhemd?


----------



## reffi (5. November 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Scheint mal nen Versuch wert zu sein der Preis ist ja im Rahmen.
> 
> Damit ich das richtig verstehe...  Du trägst dann das Kipsta Funktionsshirt über dem Netzunterhemd?



Ja genau:

direkt am Körper z.B. das Löffler Netzhemd -  Das ist sehr dünn und trägt kaum auf. Saugt keine Flüssigkeit auf, da Kunstfaser und durch das Netzt, liegt die nasse Schicht (Funktionsshirt) nicht vollflächig auf der Haut = weniger/kein auskühlen
dann das Funktionsshirt, welches die Feuchtigkeit schnell wegtransportiert
jetzt folgen abhängig von Temperatur und Witterung verschiedenste Lagen
mal nur eine Trikot, oder direkt solo ein Dünner Windbraker, mal ne Softshelljacke, oder nur ne Weste, oder ne Kombi aus verschiedenen Dingen, ...
für mich persönlich wichtig ist halt nur immer die Grundausstattung aus 1+2 (im Sommer dann halt nicht das Funktionsshirt mit langen Armen, sonderr als T-Shirt, oder wenn ganz heiß, dann nur 1 mit dünnem Kurzarmtrikot.
*ABER* 1 ist mittlerweile immer am Körper!


----------



## Tobi1991 (5. November 2018)

Denke das werde ich mal testen.  Entweder das normale Brynje Langarm Unterhemd oder das Zip Poloshirt...  Da kann man sich dann das Halstuch sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reffi (5. November 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Denke das werde ich mal testen.  Entweder das normale Brynje Langarm Unterhemd oder das Zip Poloshirt...  Da kann man sich dann das Halstuch sparen.



Die Brynje sind top - absolut keine Frage!
Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, dass ich die Brynje mittlerweile erst ab deutlichen Minusgraden einsetze, da sie gefühlt spürbar wärmer sind.

Zu 80-90% nutze ich momentan die Löffler - aber ich denke, das ist stark vom persönlichen Geschmack und vom eigenen Empfinden abhängig ... probieren geht über studieren ;-)


----------



## herbert2010 (5. November 2018)

reffi schrieb:


> Ja genau:
> 
> direkt am Körper z.B. das Löffler Netzhemd -  Das ist sehr dünn und trägt kaum auf. Saugt keine Flüssigkeit auf, da Kunstfaser und durch das Netzt, liegt die nasse Schicht (Funktionsshirt) nicht vollflächig auf der Haut = weniger/kein auskühlen
> dann das Funktionsshirt, welches die Feuchtigkeit schnell wegtransportiert
> ...



hat bei mir leider letzten winter  mit dem Löfler netzthemd garnicht funktioniert ich war genau so naß geschwitzt wie sonst auch ……

ist leider eine sehr individuele geschichte bei mir hilft wie gesagt die wind dichte schicht am Oberkörper da ist es eggal wie naß ich bin es bleibt warm

lg


----------



## aspeiron (16. November 2018)

Falls jemand Lust hat, habe extra einen Thread über Erfahrungen mit Funktionsshirts erstellt und würde mich freuen wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen dort auch an einem "zentralen Punkt" postet.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fun...hrt-ihr-und-warum-erfahrungen-gesucht.880314/


----------



## crisotop (9. Dezember 2018)

Spitzen Thread, hab Polypropelen als Material zum ersten mal gehört und mit Löffler auch noch einen Hersteller gefunden der bei mir quasi ums Eck auch noch fair produziert. Die letzten beiden Tage dann die erste Testausfahrt bei 10 bzw. 4 Grad mit Löffler Transtex Light Langarm + Mons Merino Shirt Langarm und eine Dünne Löffler Windstopper Front Weste mit Netz am Rücken. 
War ohne übertreiben ein Traum, bin vorher immer ohne Funktionswäsche unterm Merino gefahren und hab je nach Tour 1-2 mal das Shirt gewechselt. Freitags bei angenehmen und windstillen 10 Grad gar nichts gewechselt, war nichtmal bergauf zu heiß da die neue Weste am Rücken so gut atmet. Gestern dann doch kühler und starker Wind, selbst da hab ich erst bei der letzten Abfahrt die Regenjacke übergezogen. Beide male eigentlich trocken bis minimal feucht zuhause angekommen, das Löffler Shirt bekommt den Schweiß wirklich schnell weg von der Haut, aber auch die Merino Überschicht war nur am Rücken nass.
Super Tipp jedenfalls, kann die Polypropelen Shirts als erste Schicht jedenfalls weiterempfehlen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Dezember 2018)

Polypropylen ist auch bei Socken ein sehr schöner Stoff aus dem trockene Fußträume sind.


----------



## Curio (9. Dezember 2018)

Habe das Problem, nach einer MTB-Tour (25-30 km) jetzt im Winter stets mit einem kalten Bauch nach Hause zu kommen.
Ich trage bei Temperaturen um die 0°C ein langarmiges Merino-Baselayershirt von Löffler - darüber ein Merino-Langarm-Zipshirt und als äußere Schicht eine Vaude Mens Pro Insulation Jacke.
Während der Fahrt wird mir nicht kalt. Ich schwitze normal, würde ich mal sagen. 
Eventuell liegt die Vaude-Primaloftjacke nicht dicht genug an? Sie fällt halt normal aus und nicht hauteng.
Nun meine Frage: Gibt es so etwas wie diesen Gore Bike WEAR Nierenwärmer als Bauchwärmer? Es sollen nicht diese üblichen orthopädischen Leibwärmer sein. Die kratzen auf der Haut und saugen sich voll mit Schweiß. Deshalb eher Hightech-Materialien wie bei Gore Bike Wear.
Oder habt ihr andere Ideen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (9. Dezember 2018)

https://www.shop-apotheke.at/arzneimittel/D10381109/fashy-waermflasche-peru.htm


----------



## decay (9. Dezember 2018)

@Curio sind die Merinos dann nass?


----------



## Curio (9. Dezember 2018)

Nass würde ich nicht sagen. Feucht ist der bessere Ausdruck.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Curio (9. Dezember 2018)

Die Vaude Jacke ist als windgeschützt beschrieben und vorn mit einer Primaloftfüllung versehen. Sollte eigentlich reichen. Bei Regen nutze ich noch eine dünne Regenjacke. Hier ist natürlich das Problem, dass es feuchter darunter wird. Die Auskühlung am Bauch ist die gleiche.
Daher komme ich auf einen Leibwärmer. Möchte nicht noch eine andere teure Winterjacke ausprobieren. Kosten ein Heidengeld.


----------



## decay (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich würd ohne Merino fahren mal probieren falls Du noch was aus Kunstfaser hast.


----------



## rhnordpool (9. Dezember 2018)

Curio schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: Gibt es so etwas wie diesen Gore Bike WEAR Nierenwärmer als Bauchwärmer? Es sollen nicht diese üblichen orthopädischen Leibwärmer sein. Die kratzen auf der Haut und saugen sich voll mit Schweiß. Deshalb eher Hightech-Materialien wie bei Gore Bike Wear.


Der billigste Nierengürtel fürs Windsurfen reicht mir völlig, um bei Temperaturen um 0°C warm zu bleiben. Bin dann zwar immer noch naß geschwitzt, juckt mich aber nicht, weils echt warm ist. 
https://www.amazon.de/Ascan-Watersports-Neopren-Nierengurt/dp/B077S3FMQJ
Sowas gibts auch beheizber. Googel mal nach Neopren Nierenwärmer.


----------



## Curio (9. Dezember 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, rhnordpool. Der Nierengurt sieht interessant aus. wie dick ist das Material von dem Teil? Steht nicht in der Produktbeschreibung.
Nutze außer den Merinoshirts auch noch ein X-Bionic Man Invent UW Shirt LG SL. Der Unterschied ist nicht wesentlich. Beide bieten guten Feuchtigkeitstransport und halten trotz Feuchte warm, solange man in Bewegung bleibt. Der Bauch ist aber bei beiden kalt.


----------



## rhnordpool (9. Dezember 2018)

3 mm. Steht in der Beschreibung drin.
Mein eigener hat auch so ca. 3 oder 4 mm und ist nur ein Neopren"schlauch", also nicht so edel mit Verschluß zum Öffnen. Hab mal ein bißchen gegoogelt, aber sowas Simples wie meinen gibts wohl nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich nicht "stylish" genug


----------



## Curio (9. Dezember 2018)

Danke. Habe mir das Teil mal bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Dezember 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Der billigste Nierengürtel fürs Windsurfen reicht mir völlig, um bei Temperaturen um 0°C warm zu bleiben. Bin dann zwar immer noch naß geschwitzt, juckt mich aber nicht, weils echt warm ist.
> https://www.amazon.de/Ascan-Watersports-Neopren-Nierengurt/dp/B077S3FMQJ
> Sowas gibts auch beheizber. Googel mal nach Neopren Nierenwärmer.


Der schaut echt gut aus - supi!
Trägst du den direkt auf der Haut oder über dem Baselayer?


----------



## rhnordpool (10. Dezember 2018)

Direkt auf der Haut. 
Und darüber alles was man so nach Zwiebelprinzip für diverse Temperaturen halt im Schrank hat (und was andere Schreiber hier im Fred schon mehrfach dargestellt haben).


----------



## scratch_a (15. Dezember 2018)

Auch hier mal die Frage, vielleicht wird sie hier eher gelesen:

Würde gerne mal die Netzfunktionswäsche von Brynje probieren. Wie fallen die von der Größe her aus? 
Mit 183 bin ich zwischen L und XL (bin sehr schlank). Tendiere zum L. Wenn dann mit Größe L die Arme und Rücken vom Shirt zu kurz sein sollten, wäre das auch doof, genauso wenn es nicht eng anliegt.


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Dezember 2018)

Hi, hab deine Körpergröße, allerdings in kräftig mit normal proportiernierten Extremitäten. Vor paar Jahren hatte ich mir 2x Langarm in XL und später 2x Kurzarm in L zugelegt.
Von der Rückenlänge her würde ich XL bevorzugen, ansonsten wohl L. Aber auch das L rutscht mit nicht aus der Hose.
Für mich geht beides. Dir würde ich wohl zum L erste, falls du durchschnittliche Proportionen hast.

Ich kombiniere die Hemden mit der schnelltrocknenden Bitihorn aero 60 Windjacke.

Von der Funktion her kann ich nicht behaupten einen Unterschied zwischen L (eng) und XL(weit) zu bemerken.


----------



## Tobi1991 (15. Dezember 2018)

So,  wollte mal mein Feedback zum Brynje Netzunterhemd geben. 
Habs mir in der langarm Ausführung bestellt. 

War gerade in folgender Kombi zwei Stunden unterwegs:
-Brynje langarm Netzunterhemd
-decathlon Kipsta 500 langarm Funktionsshirt
-Endura langarm Zip Trikot
-leatt dbx 4.0 Softshell Jacke

Etwas kühl wurde es mir unterwegs trotzdem aber ich denke das ist bei um die 0 Grad normal. 

Als ich heim kam war ich freudig überrascht:
Oberkörper trocken
Brynje Unterhemd trocken
Funktionsshirt ziemlich feucht 
Trikot auch ziemlich feucht 
Jacke eher trocken 

Habe mich nach der Tour daher auch viel besser gefühlt...  Also für mich hat sich die Investition gelohnt


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Dezember 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> was ziehst du an, wenn es kalt wird?


Das hab ich mich auch grade gefragt


----------



## Tobi1991 (15. Dezember 2018)

...   Ist meine erste Saison in der ich Sport im winter treibe 
Was wäre denn eher angemessen gewesen?


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Dezember 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> ...   Ist meine erste Saison in der ich Sport im winter treibe
> Was wäre denn eher angemessen gewesen?


Mind. 2 schichten weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Tobi1991 (15. Dezember 2018)

Windabweisend ist meine Softshell.  Dann probier ichs nächstes mal mit etwas weniger Schichten.
Bin mal gespannt denn mit der aktuellen Kombi war mir ja auch eher kalt.

Und da ich heftiger viel-schwitzer bin wird das mit dem nicht Schwitzen nie klappen...  Egal wie kalt es ist nach einem Anstieg kann ich zb aus dem Stirnpolster im Helm nen kleinen Wasserfall drücken...


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Dezember 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Und da ich heftiger viel-schwitzer bin wird das mit dem nicht Schwitzen nie klappen...  Egal wie kalt es ist nach einem Anstieg kann ich zb aus dem Stirnpolster im Helm nen kleinen Wasserfall drücken...


Das mit dem schwitzen kenn ich ...

Wenn du mit rucksack fährst könntest auch ein trockens funktionsshirt einstecken und vor der abfahrt wechseln das bringt schon einiges das nase zeug loszuwerden 

Lg


----------



## scratch_a (15. Dezember 2018)

Also bei uns wars heut für mich das erste mal diesen Winter wirklich kühl mit dauerhaften Minustemp. (meist so um die -4,5^C). Hab mich dann leider an den Beinen zu warm angezogen (lange Unterhose ), obenrum hats schon gepasst. War aber wieder gut durchgeschwitzt...werd jetzt morgen auch mal das Brynje in L bestellen...wird dann schon passen


----------



## Tobi1991 (15. Dezember 2018)

An den Beinen schwitze ich komischerweise kaum bis garnicht. Nur unter den Schonern. Hatte drüber nur die recht dünne Endura mt500 spray an. 

Dafür produziert alles ab Oberkörper Schweiß in Massen.


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Dezember 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit rucksack fährst könntest auch ein trockens funktionsshirt einstecken und vor der abfahrt wechseln das bringt schon einiges das nase zeug loszuwerden


Funktioniert vielleicht im Wienerwald als Beispiel für Alpen, wo die typische tour eher lang berghoch und dann lang bergab geht. Da kannst oben wechseln. Im Mittelgebirge mit Sägezahnprofil kannste gar nicht soviele Wechselklamotten mitnehmen, wie Du brauchst, um trocken die kürzeren Strecken runter zu fahren.
Ich als Warmduscher und Vielschwitzer zieh mir lieber die 3-4 Schichten an und werd naß (mit meiner Lösung des Neopren-Nierenwärmers bleib ich aber an den entscheidenden Stellen warm), wenn ich anstrengende Touren fahr.
Ansonsten bleibt nur sehr gemütliches, langsames Fahren mit kaum Schwitzen übrig. Dann werden die Touren aber kilometermäßig eher sehr kurz. Zu dünn angezogen und frierend losfahren und anschliessend 2-3 Wochen im Bett die mühsam erarbeitete Kondition wieder verlieren, wär für mich keine Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burki111 (15. Dezember 2018)

Nun, der Wienerwald ist ja ein klassisches Mittelgebirge (erreicht noch nichteinmal die 900 m)...
In der etwas kälteren Jahreszeit wähle ich meine Strecken bewusster aus (bringt dem Pendler i.d.R. wenig), d.h. erster Streckenteil zum Warm werden, d.h. eher leicht wellig und dann kann es eigentlich richtig losgehen, wobei ich bei Kälte (unter dem Gefrierpunkt) im Uphill schon deutlich langsamer bin, als bei idealen Bikeumgebungstemperaturen.
Für mich gilt aber auch: Keinesfall zu dick eingepackt losfahren und vorallem im GA1 unterwegs zu sein.
Heute bei maximal -7 °C und spürbaren Ostwind war für mich die ideale Bekleidung:
- Craft Netzhemd
- dünnes armloses Funktionsunterhemd
- kurzes Sommertrikot
- mitteldickes Langarmtrikot
- leichte Softshelljacke
- Winterschuhe 
- mitteldicke Socken
- dickere lange Trägerhose von Löffler
- breites Stirnband unter dem Helm 
- mittelleichte Winterhandschuhe von Mavic

Nach Fahrzeit von knapp 2 h und etwa 800 hm war bei mir nichts verschwitzt, obwohl ich im Sommer durchaus massiv schwitze.
Bei den Uphills habe ich aber den Reisverschluss der Jacke etwas geöffnet.


----------



## --- (16. Dezember 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Zu dünn angezogen und frierend losfahren und anschliessend 2-3 Wochen im Bett die mühsam erarbeitete Kondition wieder verlieren, wär für mich keine Lösung.


Es ist ein Irrtum zu denken das Frieren zu einer Erkältung o.ä. führt. Eine Erkältung ist eine Infektionskrankheit der Schleimhäute verursacht durch Viren, nicht durch Kälte. Aber selbst da sollte man keine 2 Wochen im Bett verbringen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. Dezember 2018)

Und Infektionen bekommt man wenn Viren die Immunabwehr überwinden, welche durch zB Kälte geschwächt werden kann.
Ist ja nicht reiner Zufall, dass die Leute eher im Winter mit Schnupfen rumrennen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Dezember 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Im Mittelgebirge mit Sägezahnprofil kannste gar nicht soviele Wechselklamotten mitnehmen, wie Du brauchst, um trocken die kürzeren Strecken runter zu fahren.


Deswegen trag ich die äußere Schicht (Fox Attack Fire Softshell) nur bergab oder bei längeren Strecken oben in der "Hoch"ebene, das hat sich bisher super bewährt. Setzt natürlich einen Rucksack voraus.


----------



## Shonzo (16. Dezember 2018)

Bewusst ne Sauna bauen. Wo keine kalte Luft rein kann wird auch nichts kalt. Das Wasser läuft von ganz alleine unten raus. ;-)

Ich habs erstt steil bergab und dann diverse Gegenanstiege. Nutze teilweise die Vaude Moab Rain Jacke. Hat bisher funktioniert.


----------



## Baitman (17. Dezember 2018)

Oder bewusst stark saugende Materialien verwenden...  Dünne Windjacke, dickeres Fleece, Merino Baselayer, Netzhemd.


----------



## sibu (17. Dezember 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> dickeres Fleece


 Das kann man dann nachher auswringen. 



--- schrieb:


> Es ist ein Irrtum zu denken das Frieren zu einer Erkältung o.ä. führt. Eine Erkältung ist eine Infektionskrankheit der Schleimhäute verursacht durch Viren, nicht durch Kälte. Aber selbst da sollte man keine 2 Wochen im Bett verbringen.


Abgesehen vom bereits erwähnten "ausgekühlten" Immunsystem: Ein guter Schnupfen kommt drei Tage, bleibt drei Tage und geht drei Tage. Wenn es einen intensiver erwischt, sind 14 Tage Ruhe schon angebracht, wobei das nicht gleich Bettruhe bedeutet, sondern eben nur Radeln auf Entspannungs-Niveau.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Dezember 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Das kann man dann nachher auswringen.
> 
> 
> Abgesehen vom bereits erwähnten "ausgekühlten" Immunsystem: Ein guter Schnupfen kommt drei Tage, bleibt drei Tage und geht drei Tage. Wenn es einen intensiver erwischt, sind 14 Tage Ruhe schon angebracht, wobei das nicht gleich Bettruhe bedeutet, sondern eben nur Radeln auf Entspannungs-Niveau.


Also bei einen schnupfen geh ich weiter biken im winter is dan wenigstens die nase frei


----------



## rhnordpool (17. Dezember 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> dan wenigstens die nase frei


Oder komplett dicht, weil der Rotz gefroren ist 
Dann hilft nur durch den Mund atmen. Ist gut für die Bronchien und die Viren erfrieren ebenfalls.
Vorsicht: Könnte ironisch gemeint sein.


----------



## Bench (17. Dezember 2018)

Jau, Belastung während Krankheit ist eine super Idee. 
Ein Kumpel hatte sich damals dadurch den Herzmuskel angesteckt und trägt jetzt seit ein paar Jahren einen Herzschrittmacher 

Übrigens hab ich mir ja auch ein Brynje Netzshirt zum testen bestellt.
Mein Fazit: Ich finds super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (17. Dezember 2018)

Wegen bißl Schnupfen muss man nicht gleich im Bett bleiben. Davon wird auch keiner eine Herzmuskelentzündung bekommen.

Wenn man sich nicht gut/schlapp dabei fühlt, dann sollte man selber so schlau sein und es lassen. Unabhängig von Erkältung oder anderer Krankheit. Wenn man sich ansonsten fit fühlt kann man sich durchaus etwas bewegen, ohne Höchstleistungen vollbringen zu wollen.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung und ich bin kein Arzt...kann man aber so zumindest auch nachlesen.


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Dezember 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Jau, Belastung während Krankheit ist eine super Idee.
> Ein Kumpel hatte sich damals dadurch den Herzmuskel angesteckt und trägt jetzt seit ein paar Jahren einen Herzschrittmacher


Wegen einen schnupfen ?


----------



## Emerald287 (18. Dezember 2018)

Und wie so oft: "harmloser" Infekt, sportliche Belastung oder auch Stress können eben bei schon geschwächtem Immunsystem eben diese Herzmuskelentzündung auslösen. Daher wird ja auch bei leichten Infekten vom Arzt empfohlen, auf Sport für einige Tage zu verzichten.


----------



## Bench (18. Dezember 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wegen einen schnupfen ?


Soweit ich das damals mitbekommen hab, durch eine Erkältung, ja.
Kann aber auch eine echte Grippe gewesen sein.
Ist schon ne Weile her.
Ich mach seitdem jedenfalls immer alles gaaaaanz gechillt, wenn ich krank bin. Und kein Sport, keine Sauna. Nur Couch, Bett, TV, PC.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Dezember 2018)

Letztendlich muss es jeder für sich selber entscheiden, wie er mit seinem Körper umgeht.
Da ich aber gefühlt das ganze Jahr mehr oder weniger stark eine laufende Nase habe, könnte ich gar keinen Sport machen 

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Sport/Wie-gefaehrlich-ist-Sport-bei-Infekten-191165.html
https://www.erkaeltungs-ratgeber.de/erkaeltung/sport
https://www.fitbook.de/special/fit-...faehrlich-ist-sport-bei-fieber-und-erkaeltung

Es gibt unzählige mehr oder weniger gute Quellen, die im Prinzip alle das gleiche sagen.

Deshalb versuche ich eben gut auf meinen Körper zu hören...wenn ich nur etwas Schnupfen habe und ich mich sonst fit fühle, mache ich moderaten Sport ohne den Puls auf 190 zu jagen. Habe ich erhöhte Temp., Fieber, Gliederschmerzen oder mir geht es einfach nicht gut, dann verzichte ich komplett darauf.


----------



## fone (19. Dezember 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Nur Couch, Bett, TV, PC.


Beste! 


Was kann denn das Brynje Netzhemd besonders gut? Ich finds interessant.


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. Dezember 2018)

Wenig Wasser aufnehmen wodurch man sich wärmer fühlt


----------



## Bench (19. Dezember 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Was kann denn das Brynje Netzhemd besonders gut? Ich finds interessant.


Vor allem das nassgeschwitzte Zeug das man drüber trägt von der Haut fernhalten, so dass sich der Oberkörper immer trocken (und dadurch warm) anfühlt.


----------



## Bench (20. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt hab ich aufm Rollentrainer mit Zwift alle Varianten durch.
Keller ca. 13°C, Fenster 120x120cm komplett offen, Temp draußen von -8°C bis 5°C, Standventiliator 43cm auf Stufe 1 immer laufend.
Training 1,5-2,5h mit 120-160 Puls, meist um 130-140 rum.

*1. BiB-Short mit Pulsgurt, sonst nix:* Bäääh, der Schweiß läuft an der Haut runter und die BiB saugt sich voll, dazu ziemlich kalt, musste ab und zu Ventilator ausschalten.
*2. BiB-Short mit Pulsgurt, Funktionsshirt drüber:* Naja, das Funktionsshirt ist dann nassgeschwitzt, gibt ein kühles Gefühl auf der Haut, aber nicht so kalt wie ohne.
*3. BiB-Short mit Pulsgurt, Radtrikot drüber:* Kein Unterschied zum Funktonsshirt.
*4. BiB-Short mit Pulsgurt, Brynje Netzshirt drunter, Radtrikot drüber:* Krass, Radtrikot ist danach nassgeschitzt, aber man fühlt es nicht. Es liegt ja nicht auf der Haut. Nur teilweise zu warm, weshalb ich das Radtrikot öfter mal ausgezogen hab.
*5. BiB-Short mit Pulsgurt, Brynje Netzshirt drunter, sonst nix:* Super. So fahr ich ab jetzt aufm Rollentrainer.

Muss nur noch ein zweites (oder drittes) bestellen zum wechseln. Das Netzshirt fängt recht schnell zu stinken an und schnelle Handwäsche mit Seifenwasser kriegt das nicht raus. Waschmaschine dauert immer ein bisschen, ich will sie nicht halbvoll laufen lassen und sammel immer recht lang bis ne ganze Maschine zusammenkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (6. Januar 2019)

Ich springe mal mit auf den Brynje Zug auf aber welches genau von diesen Wunder Netzshirts benutzt ihr denn? 
Die haben ja einige von diesen Modellen... und ich glaube am Markt gibt es einige Hersteller die solche Netzshirts anbieten oder?

Gruß Mike


----------



## Diman (6. Januar 2019)

Super Thermo, nehme ich stark an.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Januar 2019)

Ja, ich benutze momentan das Super Thermo (https://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c263/brynje-super-thermo-polo-shirt-10201000-p9611).
Meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt sind ganz in Ordnung. Es ist ziemlich warm für so wenig Stoff. Bin gestern z.B. mit dem Netzshirt, einem ODLO-Funktionsshirt und einer sehr dünnen Regenjacke gefahren und ich hab wieder gut geschwitzt (bei leichten Minustemp.). Mein Problem sind eher die Schichten darüber, da habe ich noch kein Shirt gefunden, das den Schweiß schnell genug abgibt. Klar, die Regenjacke gestern stoppt jegliche Diffusion. Aber selbst wenn ich nur Netzshirt+Funktionsshirt und dünnes Trikot drüber anhabe, bin ich trotzdem noch gut nass, vor allem im Rückenbereich. Fahre aber immer mit Rucksack und mit dem Netzshirt fühlt es sich zumindest trockener an.

Was mir etwas negativ aufgefallen ist, ist der doch etwas üble Geruch von dem Stoff. Ich als starker Schwitzer neige eh zum stinken, aber das Ding riecht nochmal stärker.


----------



## Tobi1991 (7. Januar 2019)

Kann jemand eine Softshelljacke mit Windstopper front (inkl Arme) und Athmungsaktivem Rücken ohne Windstopper funktion empfehlen?


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Januar 2019)

https://www.vaude.com/Produkte/Biken-im-Winter/27853/Men-s-All-Year-Moab-Jacket

hab ich jetzt seit ein paar Wochen im Einsatz ein top jacke, brauchte eine ersatz jacke für meine alte Platzangst evo und wurde bis jetzt noch nicht entäuscht

lg


----------



## Shonzo (7. Januar 2019)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine Softshelljacke mit Windstopper front (inkl Arme) und Athmungsaktivem Rücken ohne Windstopper funktion empfehlen?



Wenn sie gleichzeitig isolieren darf dann die Vaude Virt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi1991 (7. Januar 2019)

Fahre momentan immer mit der Endura mt500II die ich beim bergauf fahren komplett auf mache.
Da wirds mir zumindest nicht kalt aber etwas schwitziger ist es schon...  Dünner angezogen wirds mir in der Ebene oder Abfahrt sofort kalt.

Daher wollte ich evtl mal ne Softshell probieren die vorne dicht ist und hinten abdampfen kann...


----------



## Tobi1991 (7. Januar 2019)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Jacke?  Scheint am Rücken komplett ohne Windstopper aber dafür die Ärmel rundum.  Eigentlich genau das was ich suche. 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/pearl-izumi-elite-pursuit-amfib-softshell-jacke-763356


----------



## Stompy (7. Januar 2019)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine Softshelljacke mit Windstopper front (inkl Arme) und Athmungsaktivem Rücken ohne Windstopper funktion empfehlen?



Die Mavic Altium empfinde ich dafür als exzellent, seit diversen Jahren jeden Winter im Einsatz. 
Zwei Einschränkungen hat sie: 1. Man sollte eine Radfahrer-Figur haben, sonst passt der Schnitt nicht. 2. Sie ist weiß und wird irgendwann nicht mehr komplett sauber.


----------



## Tobi1991 (10. Januar 2019)

Habe mir jetzt erstmal die Jacke hier bei Decathlon geholt:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...MIl6642-Xi3wIVA8YYCh2rFQ0KEAQYASABEgKegPD_BwE

Vorderseite und Arme sind lt.  Angabe Winddicht und der rest durchlässig.  Bevor ich wieder ein Vermögen für eine Jacke ausgebe ist die für 29€ sicherlich mal einen Test wert. 
Erste Ausfahrt steht noch an...


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. Januar 2019)

@Tobi1991 trägst du einen Rucksack dazu? Weil dann ist eh Ralle ob hinten dicht oder nicht dicht, nass wirste dann am Rücken so oder so, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung damit. Seitdem schnall ich lieber alles rundum an die Karre und fahre ohne Rucksack wenn es irgendwie geht. 
Dann kann die Jacke auch rundum winddicht sein. 

Hab auch lange rumexperimentiert mit Jacken die nur vorne dicht sind etc. Dummerweise kommt zwar von vorne der meiste Fahrtwind, aber Wind hält sich nicht daran wohin du fährst, kann auch durchaus mal Rückenwind dazu geben von 30 stehend etc. Dann frier ich zumindest mir den Arsch ab, Bewegung hin oder her. Deswegen nur noch rundum windstopper bei mir. Meine Jacken "atmen" aber dermaßen gut, und in Verbindung mit dem für mich passenden Baselayer bin ich darunter immer trocken und aus den (gefüllten) Jackentaschen tropft es dann hinten munter raus


----------



## Tobi1991 (11. Januar 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> @Tobi1991 trägst du einen Rucksack dazu? Weil dann ist eh Ralle ob hinten dicht oder nicht dicht, nass wirste dann am Rücken so oder so, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung damit. Seitdem schnall ich lieber alles rundum an die Karre und fahre ohne Rucksack wenn es irgendwie geht.
> Dann kann die Jacke auch rundum winddicht sein.
> 
> Hab auch lange rumexperimentiert mit Jacken die nur vorne dicht sind etc. Dummerweise kommt zwar von vorne der meiste Fahrtwind, aber Wind hält sich nicht daran wohin du fährst, kann auch durchaus mal Rückenwind dazu geben von 30 stehend etc. Dann frier ich zumindest mir den Arsch ab, Bewegung hin oder her. Deswegen nur noch rundum windstopper bei mir. Meine Jacken "atmen" aber dermaßen gut, und in Verbindung mit dem für mich passenden Baselayer bin ich darunter immer trocken und aus den (gefüllten) Jackentaschen tropft es dann hinten munter raus



Ja trage eigentlich immer nen Rucksack. Da ist im Winter immer die Regenjacke drin falls es mir doch mit dem Windbreaker zu kalt wird. 

Wenns rundum Windstopper sein soll kann ich ja bei der Regenjacke bleiben...  Glaube kaum dass ne komplett  Windstopper Softshell da viel Athmungsaktiver ist.


----------



## decay (11. Januar 2019)

Gore WS Thermo, funzt prima.


----------



## Mojo25 (11. Januar 2019)

Versuch mal anstelle von einer dicken oberen Lage eine funktionelle untere Lage; das hilft auch dabei, nicht zu frieren, wenn es mal windiger wird.
Ich trage bei unter 5°C i.d.R. ein Gore Active Extreme-Unterhemd (je nach Temperatur kurz- oder langarm), dadurch kühlst du bei Wind nicht so schnell aus und es leitet die Feuchtigkeit aber gut von der Haut weg. Die gibt es z.B. auch mit einer Lage Gore-Windstopper an der Brust, da kühlst du dann garnicht mehr aus. Oder darüber ein dünnes Trikot mit Windstopper nur an der Brust (ich habe eins von Assos); das hilft oft schon sehr viel.


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Januar 2019)

Also ich trage bei dem aktuellen Wetter ein Castelli Flanders Unterhemd und darüber die Castelli Alpha RoS Jacke. Du würdest dich wundern, wie die "atmet"!. Ich hab die Trikottaschen immer voll bepackt was das Ganze an der Stelle etwas bremst. Da tropft es richtig krass raus! Drunter immer absolut trocken und warm. 

Aber ich trage auch keinen Rucksack. Mut Rucksack bin ich auch immer klatschnass. Deswegen trage ich keinen mehr. Regenjacke könnte auch in die Sattel- oder Rahmentasche. Aber brauche ich dank der Alpha eh nicht noch zusätzlich. Die ist super.


----------



## Tobi1991 (11. Januar 2019)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Versuch mal anstelle von einer dicken oberen Lage eine funktionelle untere Lage; das hilft auch dabei, nicht zu frieren, wenn es mal windiger wird.
> Ich trage bei unter 5°C i.d.R. ein Gore Active Extreme-Unterhemd (je nach Temperatur kurz- oder langarm), dadurch kühlst du bei Wind nicht so schnell aus und es leitet die Feuchtigkeit aber gut von der Haut weg. Die gibt es z.B. auch mit einer Lage Gore-Windstopper an der Brust, da kühlst du dann garnicht mehr aus. Oder darüber ein dünnes Trikot mit Windstopper nur an der Brust (ich habe eins von Assos); das hilft oft schon sehr viel.



Fahre bis dato immer mit Brynje Netzunterhemd + Decathlon kipsta 500 Funtionsshirt da ich 40€+ für Funktionswäsche schon sehr teuer finde. Lohnen die Sachen?  Ich nehme mal an du meinst Craft active extreme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (11. Januar 2019)

Ja, sorry. Craft Active Extreme  die Teile sind nicht ganz günstig das stimmt. Aber beim bike-discount oder bike-components gibt es die hin und wieder für unter 40€, wenn man mit bunt kein Problem hat  
Also ich finde sie bei kälteren Temperatur super. Sie haben eine ähnliche Wärmeleistung wie Merino-Wolle aber eben ein viel besseres Feuchtigkeitsmanagement. Und durch die Konstruktion kühlt man in einem nassen oder feuchten Hemd nicht so schnell aus. 
Ich bin darauf gekommen, weil viele Biathleten mit dem Zeug stundenlang unterwegs sind. Und die haben ja auch net viel an...


----------



## Tobi1991 (11. Januar 2019)

Weißt du denn wie die Shirts funktionieren?  Bilden die durch die Struktur ein Luftpolster auf der Haut? 
Dann wäre es ja ähnlich wie wenn man ein Netzunterhemd+ Funktionsshirt trägt.


----------



## MLOutlaw (11. Januar 2019)

Moin,
Das Craft Shirt gibt es gerade in Blau für 32,95€ direkt bei Craft.
https://www.craft-sports.de/Herren/...0-Crewneck-Longsleeve-Shirt-1904495-1391.html

Habe mir eins zum testen bestellt.
Bin gespannt


----------



## decay (11. Januar 2019)

Die Teile halten Jahre, absolut auch ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Tobi1991 (11. Januar 2019)

Ok wenn die gegenüber Netzunterhemd+normales Funktionsshirt wirklich einen Mehrwert bringen würde icj das auch mal Investieren.


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Januar 2019)

Von den Craft active extreme hab ich auch mehrere (Langarm, Kurzarm, mit Rollkragen...) und die sind jeden Cent wert! Kommen bei mir so ab 5°C aufwärts je nach Wind und Feuchtigkeit etc. zum Einsatz. Top! Und die halten ewig.


----------



## Mojo25 (11. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube die arbeiten mit Hohlfasern um Luftpolster zu erzeugen. Aber eben alles in einem Shirt, dadurch wahrscheinlich ein besserer Feuchtigkeitstransport, als bei zwei Lagen. 
Mein ältestes habe ich jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren; die gute Haltbarkeit kann icg bestätigen. Allerdings sind die nicht so elastisch, wie andere Shirts, so dass ich eine Nummer größer trage.


----------



## Shonzo (12. Januar 2019)

Hier gibts noch Mesh Funktionswäsche.
https://www.biehler-cycling.com/herren/funktionswaesche/434/neo-classic-base-layer-schwarz?c=10

Scheinbar sogar aus DE.


----------



## aibeekey (13. Januar 2019)

Als vielschwitzer bin ich von den active extreme teilen eher enttäuscht worden. Genauso nass wie andere Teile. Nicht schlechter, aber auch kein Aha-Erlebnis, wie z.B auch in diesem thread schon wieder versprochen wird. Glaub manche Leute haben einfach keine Ahnung, was viel schwitzen bedeutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Als vielschwitzer bin ich von den active extreme teilen eher enttäuscht worden. Genauso nass wie andere Teile. Nicht schlechter, aber auch kein Aha-Erlebnis, wie z.B auch in diesem thread schon wieder versprochen wird. Glaub manche Leute haben einfach keine Ahnung, was viel schwitzen bedeutet


Na doll, mein Active Extreme liegt schon bei der Post.


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Januar 2019)

Wie tragt ihr eure Unterwäsche eigentlich? Hauteng anliegend oder als Schlabbersack? Darin kann dann schlichtweg auch ein Anwenderfehler liegen, Unterwäsche die garnichts absaugen kann weil sie die Haut kaum berührt trägt keine Schuld an Fehlfunktionen.
Wenn die Schicht darüber Mist ist, und nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert oder auch als Labbersack getragen wird selbes Spiel 2.0


----------



## MLOutlaw (14. Januar 2019)

so meins ist angekommen 
sitzt in XXL hauteng, so wie es soll und schon nur bei der Anprobe wird klar, dass wird funktionieren.


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wie tragt ihr eure Unterwäsche eigentlich?


Über der Hardshell natürlich. Wieso?


----------



## aibeekey (14. Januar 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wie tragt ihr eure Unterwäsche eigentlich? Hauteng anliegend oder als Schlabbersack? Darin kann dann schlichtweg auch ein Anwenderfehler liegen, Unterwäsche die garnichts absaugen kann weil sie die Haut kaum berührt trägt keine Schuld an Fehlfunktionen.
> Wenn die Schicht darüber Mist ist, und nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert oder auch als Labbersack getragen wird selbes Spiel 2.0



Hauteng. 

Ich bezweifle, dass du viel schwitzt. Macht ja auch nix bzw. gut für dich.


----------



## Baitman (14. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Hier gibts noch Mesh Funktionswäsche.
> https://www.biehler-cycling.com/herren/funktionswaesche/434/neo-classic-base-layer-schwarz?c=10
> 
> Scheinbar sogar aus DE.



Das gibts noch wesentlich günstiger: Löffler Transtex Singlet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (14. Januar 2019)

Also ich schwitze ziemlich viel; Active Extreme leitet die Feuchtigkeit nicht besser weg, als andere Hemden (die Craft Cool-Hemden tun das sogar besser), aber ich habe kein einziges anderes Hemd gefunden, bei dem ich in kurzen Pausen, wenn es nass ist (und das sind grundsätzliche alle) nicht anfange zu frieren - außer eben bei Active Extreme. 
Und um das Frieren ging es hier; nicht ums schwitzen.


----------



## aibeekey (14. Januar 2019)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Also ich schwitze ziemlich viel; Active Extreme leitet die Feuchtigkeit nicht besser weg, als andere Hemden (die Craft Cool-Hemden tun das sogar besser), aber ich habe kein einziges anderes Hemd gefunden, bei dem ich in kurzen Pausen, wenn es nass ist (und das sind grundsätzliche alle) nicht anfange zu frieren - außer eben bei Active Extreme.
> Und um das Frieren ging es hier; nicht ums schwitzen.



Hier wurde mehrmals Feuchtigkeitsmanagement und Trockenheit erwähnt. Deswegen mein Einwand.
Aber auch das mit dem frieren kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich muss das Ding nach dem uphill wechseln wie jedes andere shirt, sonst fängt es nach kurzer Zeit an zu frieren.
Craft cool hab ich auch zum Vergleich... Hab eigentlich alles durch... 

Letztlich kommt man uns testen nicht herum. Ich hab Kollegen die verlieren keinen Tropfen, wenn bei mir schon alles nass ist. Schweißränder am Rucksack kennen die auch nur von mir. Bei denen bleibt alles trocken. Und dazwischen gibt's sicher noch viele Abstufungen.
Aber als vielschwitzer kommt man meiner Meinung nach nicht um um wechselwäsche herum, leider.


----------



## rhnordpool (14. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Letztlich kommt man uns testen nicht herum. Ich hab Kollegen die verlieren keinen Tropfen, wenn bei mir schon alles nass ist. Schweißränder am Rucksack kennen die auch nur von mir. Bei denen bleibt alles trocken.


Das kenn ich als Vielschwitzer auch. Und hab auch keine bessere Lösung als Wäschewechseln. Funktioniert auf Hochgebirgstouren aber leider nicht im Mittelgebirge. Ich tröste mich damit, daß ich gegenüber meinen "trockenen" Seniorenkumpels deutlich weniger Pinkelpausen brauch


----------



## schmitr3 (14. Januar 2019)

Glaube auch, das es da keine Pauschallösung gibt. Das ist einfach zu individuell, hängt auch vom Fahrertyp, Wetter, Strecke etc. ab. Wenn ich bei uns 100km am Fluß abspule, brauche ich z.B. eine Schicht weniger, als bei der 50km MTB-Tour durch die Eifel. Wird halt nicht so kalt bei den Abfahrten, aber auch nicht so warm durch die fehlenden Anstiege.


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Aber als vielschwitzer kommt man meiner Meinung nach nicht um um wechselwäsche herum, leider.


Oder in den Sueden ziehen. Nun schwitze ich zwar noch mehr, aber es wird nicht mehr kalt.


----------



## Baitman (15. Januar 2019)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Also ich schwitze ziemlich viel; Active Extreme leitet die Feuchtigkeit nicht besser weg, als andere Hemden (die Craft Cool-Hemden tun das sogar besser), aber ich habe kein einziges anderes Hemd gefunden, bei dem ich in kurzen Pausen, wenn es nass ist (und das sind grundsätzliche alle) nicht anfange zu frieren - außer eben bei Active Extreme.
> Und um das Frieren ging es hier; nicht ums schwitzen.



In kurzen Pausen ein Isolationsjacke anziehen. Dies auch noch einen Moment tragen wenn man wieder weitergefahren ist, erst ausziehen wenn man wieder warm gefahren ist.


----------



## Tobi1991 (19. Januar 2019)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt erstmal die Jacke hier bei Decathlon geholt:
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...MIl6642-Xi3wIVA8YYCh2rFQ0KEAQYASABEgKegPD_BwE
> 
> Vorderseite und Arme sind lt.  Angabe Winddicht und der rest durchlässig.  Bevor ich wieder ein Vermögen für eine Jacke ausgebe ist die für 29€ sicherlich mal einen Test wert.
> Erste Ausfahrt steht noch an...



Heute die erste Runde mit der Jacke gedreht.  War etwas über 0 Grad und es ging echt gut.  Man merkt zwar,  dass es an den nicht winddichten Bereichen ein bisschen kühler wird aber alles erträglich. 

Nur kurz vor Ende wurde mir Kalt...  Da war ich aber auch schon körperlich platt.


----------



## onspeed (20. Januar 2019)

Immer das selbe.. entweder man hat eine Schicht zu viel an und schwitzt, oder die Oberflächenkälte dringt mangels Isolierung durch bis auf die Knochen.

Werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass die gesamte Bike Bekleidungsindustrie keine Ahnung von dem hat, was sie da anbieten. Die Leute selbst noch nie im Winter auf dem Rad saßen oder es diesen in Californien oder wo sonst auch das Zeug entwickelt wird, gar nicht gibt.

Jetzt bin ich auch Skifahrer und das geht oh Wunder auch noch bei minus 20 Grad.
Warum? Die Jacken sind weit geschnitten und haben sogar einen schönen hohen Kragen! Bei der eng anliegenden Radjacke wird die Oberfläche zu kalt. Winddicht hin oder her.

Fahre also unter Null mit der Skijacke + Baselayer, optional mit einem Langarmtrikot drüber bei dem ich den Zipper weit auf lasse, damit ich speziell im Brustbereich nicht schwitze und kalt werde. 

Als Hose hatte ich eine Thermo Windstopper von Gore Bikewear gekauft. (Ca. 180 €)
Das aufgeraute Vliesmatetial auf der Innenseite ist schon recht dünn für eine Winter(!)Hose. Der Knaller ist jedoch, dass über die gesamte Beinlänge und das Gesäß für den Stretch eine ungefütterte Bahn aus Elastan wie bei einer Sommerhose  eingearbeitet ist. Hallo!? Das soll mich bei eisiger Kälte ernsthaft wärmen?
Solche Idiotien kann man da nur sagen. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich eine Thermo Short von Vaude zum Drüberziehen. Diese ist echt klasse. Problem solved.


----------



## Shonzo (20. Januar 2019)

Ich tu beim Skifahren nicht so stark schwitzen wie beim Biken.

Bei ersterem fahr ich nur bergab und lass mich per Lift hoch ziehen. Bei zweiterem trete ich den Berg hoch und lass mich bergab rollen. :-D
Ist bei mir ein kleiner Unterschied.

Du müsstest doch in deiner Skijacke aufm Bike bergauf komplett eingehen, oder?


----------



## scratch_a (20. Januar 2019)

Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht...mit Skijacke radeln, da würde ich wohl nach 30min vom Rad kippen 
Bin gestern zwischen +1°C und -6°C gefahren, mit normalen Kniestrümpfen, Knieschoner, kurzer Hose, Netzhemd, Funktionsshirt, dünnes Langarmtrikot, Herbsthandschuhe und (für mich wichtig) Skihelm  ...mir war immer gut warm (Bewegungszeit 3:16h) aber nicht zu sehr durchgeschwitzt wie sonst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (20. Januar 2019)

Interessant. Wieviele Höhenmeter hast du gestern gemacht?


----------



## onspeed (20. Januar 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht...mit Skijacke radeln, da würde ich wohl nach 30min vom Rad kippen
> Bin gestern zwischen +1°C und -6°C gefahren, mit normalen Kniestrümpfen, Knieschoner, kurzer Hose, Netzhemd, Funktionsshirt, dünnes Langarmtrikot, Herbsthandschuhe und (für mich wichtig) Skihelm  ...mir war immer gut warm (Bewegungszeit 3:16h) aber nicht zu sehr durchgeschwitzt wie sonst!


Also meine Gore Tex Skijacke von Mammut besteht auch nur aus einem Layer.
Ist also das selbe wie bei Radjacken, nur eben luftig geschnitten. 
Weil ich gerade Knieschoner lese. Ich fahre im Winter nur auf Strecke, kaum Höhenmeter. Dafür halt schneller. Deswegen wird es ja gerade kalt.


----------



## scratch_a (20. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Interessant. Wieviele Höhenmeter hast du gestern gemacht?



595 ist nicht sonderlich viel, aber für die Verhältnisse hat es mir völlig gereicht.

@onspeed: Bin gestern im Prinzip fast die gleichen Strecken gefahren wie im Sommer. Bei diesen Verhältnissen mit teils Schnee/Eis/Matsch fühl ich mich dann mit Knieschoner um einiges wohler. Wenn ich nur einfache Wege fahre dann verzichte ich im Winter auch oft auf Schoner, dann ziehe ich aber lieber eine lange (wenn auch dünne) Hose an, da es sonst um die Knie schon bißl frisch wird. Aber generell bin ich am wärmsten am Kopf und nach unten hin immer kälter angezogen


----------



## Tobi1991 (20. Januar 2019)

Naja wenn die Skijacke echt so dünn ist kann ich mir das noch vorstellen...  Wenn ich bei dem ganzen rumtesten jetzt mal zurück denke bin ich eigentlich mit der Kombi Netzhemd, Funktionsshirt und "Atmungsaktiver" Hardshell Regenjacke (endura mt500II) am besten klar gekommen.


----------



## hegges (25. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen mal die kompletten 29 Seiten hier durchgelesen. Naja zugegebenermaßen habe ich auch ein paar lange Romane der streitenden Allwissenden zwischendrin übersprungen da es da eher um die Länge Ihres P* ging. Anyway...

Warum habe ich das alles gelesen? Weil ich einer dieser Vielschwitzer bin die schon bevors losgeht anfangen zu schwitzen.
Was mache ich falsch? - Ich habe zuviel an und als letzte Schicht dann noch eine Softshell vom Aldi welche die Suppe nicht rauslässt.
Kurze Zusammenfassung der 29 Seiten:
- Kunstfaser nimmt weniger Wasser auf als Naturfasern. Unter den Kunstfasern ist Polypropylen wohl besonders positiv hervorzuheben.
- Ist die unterste enganliegende Schicht ein Netz, bilden sich in Verbindung mit der 2ten enganliegenden Schicht Luftkammern welche das Nass-Empfinden stark mindern. 
- Zur obersten Schicht: "Membrane" sind böse ;-) Sie halten zwar Wind- und/oder Wasser von außen ab, verhindern aber auch dass der Schweiß innendrin "weg kommt" und somit steht man in seiner eigenen Suppe. Hat man wiederrum keine Membran gegen den Wind, ist´s auch wieder blöd da dann Schweiß+Fahrtwind zur Unterkühlung führen können. 
- Nun gibt es versch. Lösungsansätze und jeder muss für sich selbst das Beste herausfinden. Im Großen und Ganzen halten sich aber alle an das Zwiebelprinzip und haben "mehrere" Lagen an. Manche fahren mit relativ wenig Kleidung los, haben anfangs eher kalt und bleiben immer in Bewegung um nicht auszukühlen. Andere sind dicker eingepackt und ziehen evtl. mal eine Schicht zwischendrin aus und bei der nächsten Abfahrt/Wind wieder an. Wiederrum andere nehmen Ersatzkleidung mit und wechseln "zur Halbzeit der Tour" genau die Schicht(en) welche die Nässe "aufgesaugt hat/haben".

Als absolute Premium Marken (schichtenunabhängig) wurden erwähnt:
https://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-de/
https://www.skinfit.eu/de/de/
https://xtrym.de/
https://www.arcteryx.com/home.aspx?country=de&language=de
http://www.buffalosystems.co.uk/
https://www.brynje-shop.com

Ausschließlich positive Resonanz gibt es, als unterste Schicht, auf die Super-Thermo Netzprodukte der Firma Brynje welche zusammen mit einem darüberliegenden ebenfalls enganliegenden Funktionsshirt die besagten Luftkammern bilden welche zu einem trockenen Gefühl führen.
https://www.brynje-shop.com/ffSearch.php?sourceRefKey=K6kvidIYk&queryFromSuggest=&query=super+thermo
*Frage:* hat jemand den Vergleich zum Netzhemd von Decathlon und kann darüber berichten?
https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-unterwasche-kurzarm-unterhemd-920/_/R-p-124385?mc=8326534&c=WEIß

Bei den darüberliegenden Funktionsshirts gehen die Meinungen etwas auseinder. Viele sagen die taugen alle gleich viel. Manche schwören auf Decathlon oder Lidl, andere auf die teureren Markenprodukte von z.B. Odlo, Löffler.

Als Kombiprodukt aus Netz+Funktion wäre das Active Extreme zu nennen welche die Luftkammern bereits mitbringt.
https://www.craft-sports.de/Herren/...0-Crewneck-Longsleeve-Shirt-1904495-1391.html

Über dieser Schicht kommt dann meistens ein Trikot (Longsleeve aus Kunstfaser) und/oder ein Fleece. Hier gehen die Meinungen auch stark auseinander. Es kommt darauf an wie kältempfindlich der Radler ist und wie groß die körpereigene Anstrengung (=Aufwärmung) ist. Diese Schicht entfällt bei manchen auch komplett.

Darüber kommt dann die erstmal letzte Schicht, die Jacke. Bei diesem Thema haben mich die 29 Seiten leider am wenigsten weitergebracht.
Hier wird eine "Wunderjacke" genannt von der Firma Paramo. Den genannten Typ gibt es leider nicht mehr. Meiner Meinung nach sollte diese Jacke hier der Nachfolger sein:
https://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-...0A577F6E,B2690A79-1441-4D35-9E59-91F7D93107FD
Nun bin ich hier leider bei diesen "Plastik-Folien-Materialien" immer sehr skeptisch was Atmungsaktivität angeht und würde persönlich eher zu einem der folgenden "rückenbelüfteten" Produkte tendieren. 
*Frage:* Hat jemand eines dieser 3 Produkte und kann darüber berichten?
https://www.odlo.com/de/de/fujin-jacke-7613361272295.html
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/pearl-izumi-elite-pursuit-amfib-softshell-jacke-763356
https://www.decathlon.de/p/mtb-jacke-xc/_/R-p-193631?mc=8403059&c=ROT

Danke auch für den Tip mit den Zehenwärmern:
https://www.amazon.de/HeatPaxx-Fußw...fRID=0VW57204KNMWNAMG5CNW&ref_=pd_aw_sim_sg_6
https://www.heatpack.de/HeatPaxx-Fusswaermer-Zehenwaermer-Display-a-40-Paar
https://www.amazon.de/Thermopad-Zeh...3137374&sr=8-1&keywords=thermopad+zehenwärmer


----------



## Shonzo (25. Januar 2019)

Hab das Decathlon Netzhemd und kann nichts negatives sagen. Hab aber auch den Vergleich zu den teuren nicht.

Fahre drüber Craft Active Comfort + North Face Impulse 1/4 Zip Longsleeve + Vaude Moab Stretch Jacke (80% winddicht). Das Impulse nur wenn unter 2°C.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Januar 2019)

Schöne Zusammenfassung!
Kann dir leider bei deinen Fragen nicht weiterhelfen, allerdings vermute ich, dass das Decathlon-Netzhemd etwas mehr Stoff-Anteil hat als das Brynje und somit sich evtl. etwas mehr vollsaugen und weniger Luftpolster bilden könnte. Ist aber wirklich nur eine Vermutung.
Und die Odlo-Fujin würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Lammerjappen (25. Januar 2019)

hegges schrieb:


> "Plastik-Folien-Materialien" immer sehr skeptisch was Atmungsaktivität angeht


Da gibt es beim Tragegefühl (Klimamanagement) tatsächlich große Unterschiede. Ich hatte eine Montane Lite Speed Jacke von 2008 mit Pertex Gewebe, die die Feuchtigkeit super nach Außen transportiert hat. Keine Kondensation an der Innenseite, kein Auskühlen.
Andere Gewebe die einen ähnlichen Eindruck eines "leichten Flatterstoffes" machten kamen da nicht mit. Kondensation und Auskühlen war die Folge. Membrangewebe sind noch schlimmer.
Bei mir wird es beim nächsten mal wieder eine Pertex-Gewebe (Quantum oder Equilibrium), das scheint echt zu funktionieren.


----------



## aibeekey (25. Januar 2019)

hegges schrieb:


> Darüber kommt dann die erstmal letzte Schicht, die Jacke. Bei diesem Thema haben mich die 29 Seiten leider am wenigsten weitergebracht.
> Hier wird eine "Wunderjacke" genannt von der Firma Paramo. Den genannten Typ gibt es leider nicht mehr. Meiner Meinung nach sollte diese Jacke hier der Nachfolger sein:
> https://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-...0A577F6E,B2690A79-1441-4D35-9E59-91F7D93107FD



Ich habe die Paramo Enduro seit 1-2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Es wäre zwar gelogen, dass ich nun trocken bleibe, aber es ist tausendmal besser, als eine Jacke mit Membran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (25. Januar 2019)

@hegges

Wenns a bisserl mehr Iso sein darf: https://www.vaude.com/Produkte/Biken-im-Winter/27682/Men-s-Virt-Softshell-Jacket

Super bei unter 0°. Von vorne winddicht, hinten etwas luftiger. Innen Wabenfleece. Keine Membran.

Wenn du Trikot weglässt oder ein sehr dünnes nimmst kannst die bestimmt auch über 0 fahren.


----------



## Stompy (25. Januar 2019)

hegges schrieb:


> Nun bin ich hier leider bei diesen "Plastik-Folien-Materialien" immer sehr skeptisch was Atmungsaktivität angeht und würde persönlich eher zu einem der folgenden "rückenbelüfteten" Produkte tendieren.
> *Frage:* Hat jemand eines dieser 3 Produkte und kann darüber berichten?
> https://www.odlo.com/de/de/fujin-jacke-7613361272295.html
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/pearl-izumi-elite-pursuit-amfib-softshell-jacke-763356
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/mtb-jacke-xc/_/R-p-193631?mc=8403059&c=ROT



Um dir die Wahl noch etwas schwerer zu machen, schau mal bei Castelli vorbei. Die haben auch einige rückenbelüftete Radjacken.


----------



## Baitman (28. Januar 2019)

secherezze schrieb:


> Membrangewebe sind noch schlimmer.
> Bei mir wird es beim nächsten mal wieder eine Pertex-Gewebe (Quantum oder Equilibrium), das scheint echt zu funktionieren.


So dachte ich auch mal und habe vor ein paar jahren eine Softshelljacke gesucht die eben kein Membran hat. Habe mir dann diese Jacke gekauft: https://www.flickr.com/photos/bionicon/5576338342/ Material: Schoeller’s WB400 Softshell

Die Jacke ist innen immer klatschnass sobald ich schwitze, und brauch ewig um zu trocknen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Januar 2019)

@hegges Du beschreibst doch nur Variante A "Wasser irgendwie bin der Haut fernhalten".

Je mehr es Richtung 0 Grad geht desto eher bevorzuge ich und einige Andere hier allerdings Variante B "Nass sein akzeptieren aber die Brühe dafür unter allen Umständen warm halten. Mit winddichten Plastiktüten, Neopren etc "


----------



## hegges (28. Januar 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> @hegges Du beschreibst doch nur Variante A "Wasser irgendwie bin der Haut fernhalten".
> 
> Je mehr es Richtung 0 Grad geht desto eher bevorzuge ich und einige Andere hier allerdings Variante B "Nass sein akzeptieren aber die Brühe dafür unter allen Umständen warm halten. Mit winddichten Plastiktüten, Neopren etc "



Oh ja, tut mir Leid, das ist natürlich auch noch eine Option die ich wohl noch nicht akzeptiert habe. Kann gut sein dass du da schon einen Schritt weiter bist und ich erst noch Geld in den Sand setzen muss um dahin zu kommen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## hegges (28. Januar 2019)

Baitman schrieb:


> So dachte ich auch mal und habe vor ein paar jahren eine Softshelljacke gesucht die eben kein Membran hat. Habe mir dann diese Jacke gekauft: https://www.flickr.com/photos/bionicon/5576338342/ Material: Schoeller’s WB400 Softshell
> 
> Die Jacke ist innen immer klatschnass sobald ich schwitze, und brauch ewig um zu trocknen.



Ich dachte bisher die "Wunderstoffe" Pertex-Gewebe (Quantum oder Equilibrium) sind etwas anderes als Softshell?
Für mich ist Softshell dicker während diese Wunderstoffe einfach nur eine dünne Gewebeschicht sind die von innen nach außen durchlässig sind aber eben (fast) nicht von außen nach innen. Damals hatte sich das meiner Meinung nach Gore auf die Fahnen geschrieben und waren (laut deren Eigenwerbung) die Einzigsten die das zu beherrschen schienen. Ist lange her, daher denke ich dass das damalige Patent evtl. gefallen ist, weiterentwickelt wurde und jetzt eben mehrere Hersteller darum kämpfen die Besten (atmungsaktivsten) zu sein. 
Aber daher geht es mir ja auch um:
- ist der "Wunderstoff" wirklich von innen nach außen atmungsaktiv und zwar so dass es den Preis rechtfertigt?
- ist eine komplette "Wunderstoffjacke" atmungsaktiver als eine "vorne durch Windstopper dicht und hinten belüftet Jacke"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Januar 2019)

Also aus Pertex Quantum werden zb. Schlafsäcke gemacht, keine Ahnung was das mit einer äußeren Bekleidungsschicht zu tun haben soll.
Alle meine Primaloft-Jacken, die solche Gewebe verwenden, sind innen schwitzig.

Pertex Equilibrium ist wohl eher für ne Außenhaut geeignet, scheint aber auch deutlich dicker zu sein, könnte schon in Richtung Softshell gehen.


----------



## feedyourhead (28. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Also aus Pertex Quantum werden zb. Schlafsäcke gemacht, keine Ahnung was das mit einer äußeren Bekleidungsschicht zu tun haben soll.
> Alle meine Primaloft-Jacken, die solche Gewebe verwenden, sind innen schwitzig.


Klar sind die das.
Einmal Pertex außen, dann Kunstfaserfüllung und nochmal Pertex innen.
Hier gings um eine einlagige 150g Windjacke:


secherezze schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Montane Lite Speed Jacke von 2008 mit Pertex Gewebe


Je nachdem was drunter getragen wird kann das durchaus funktionieren.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Januar 2019)

Ich gehöre auch zu den Vielschwitzern 
Bzw. wird mir schnell warm wenn ich mich bewege, mit leider auch dem gleichen Umkehrschluss, dass mir schnell kalt wird sobald ich mich nicht bewege.

Folgende Dinge sind mir bei mir aufgefallen, vllt helfen sie dem ein oder anderen hier:
- ich kann die Körpertemperatur ganz gut über Unterarm und Unterschenkel regulieren -> keine Handschuhe mit langen Bündchen, Jacken am Ärmelbündchen nicht komplett schließen, keine langen Hosen max 7/8
- generell solange wie möglich keine richtigen Jacken anziehen -> ich mag diese Stoffjacken die an der Brust und manchmal auch über die Schultern wattiert sind, hält dort etwas wärmer und zum Teil auch den Wind ab und über die arme kann es gut verdunsten
- ärmellose Westen funktionieren besser, ggf. Mit abzippbaren Ärmeln, die nehm ich für den Notfall mit. Wenn's ganz kalt wird gibt's ne ärmellose Primaloft Weste von Vaude die die Feuchtigkeit nach außen abgibt und sonst auch super schnell trocknet
- an den Beinen die O'Neal Socken, halten schön warm, können aber auch noch gut ausdünsten wenn es mal zu warm ist
- warm muss bei mir auf jeden Fall die Halsregion sein, da darf es nirgends ziehen, deswegen Sommer wie Winter immer mit Buff

Mein Outfit bis knapp -5 Grad:
- langes warmes Funktionsshirt von Odlo https://www.amazon.de/Odlo-Damen-Shirt-Sleeve-Evolution/dp/B014DVVV04
- Kurzämliges Bikeshirt
- Stoffjacke an der Brust wattiert
Beispielbild 

- Weste von Vaude https://www.bergzeit.de/vaude-damen...IM8QBdPt8tisyHidAsb187TgoTI_I_3oaAhzFEALw_wcB
- O'Neal Socken, 7/8 Polsterhose, Beinlinge, kurze Regenhose Endura
- Helmmütze, Buff, 100% Brisker Handschuhe , Fiveten Freerider Elements

Bin in der Kombi dann aber auch nur 1-2 Std unterwegs. 
Und ich ziehe mich immer erst draußen komplett an , dass ich ja nicht zu früh das schwitzen anfange, Hallo Nachbarn 

Streckenauswahl ist natürlich auch so ein Thema, am besten viel hoch und runter und keine langen Flachetappen. Aber man möchte ja auch nicht immer die selben Strecken fahren 

Ich bin niemand der im strömenden Regen fährt, habe deswegen für nass von oben noch keine gute Lösung gefunden  Ich würde mir eine Regenjacke mit kurzen Armen wünschen da würde ich auch nicht eingehen  Ich mein von Maloja gab's mal sowas


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Klar sind die das.
> Einmal Pertex außen, dann Kunstfaserfüllung und nochmal Pertex innen.
> Hier gings um eine einlagige 150g Windjacke:
> 
> Je nachdem was drunter getragen wird kann das durchaus funktionieren.


Ah, ok. Muss man vermutlich recht vorsichtig mit umgehen.


----------



## hegges (7. März 2019)

mal nach einiger Zeit ein kleines Update:
Die 15€ Softshelljacke vom Aldi kommt nicht mehr zum Einsatz und seither bin ich auch nicht mehr so klatschnass geschwitzt.
Die letzten Male trug ich:
- das Netzfunktionshemd von Decathlon
- je nach Temperatur: ein dünnes kurzärmliges Funktionsshirt oder ein etwas dickeres langärmliges Funktionsshirt 
- eine für 50€ bei ebay Kleinanzeigen geschossene Gore Jacke https://www.amazon.de/Herren-Element-Urban-Windstopper-Jacket/dp/B07G3RZ6WC

Fazit: enorme Verbesserung! Das Netzhemd ist eigentlich nur der Betrug an sich selbst. Man fühlt sich trockener als man in Wirklichkeit ist. Die Jacke ist ziemlich luftdurchlässig. Wenn ich jedoch bei kalten Temperaturen eine Pause mache merke ich recht schnell dass doch noch Feuchtigkeit im Funktionshemd hängt und es kommt zum Auskühlen. Pausen also nicht zu lange und danach wieder warmtreten!


----------



## On07 (18. März 2019)

Softshell trag ich zwar gerne, ist auch bloß von Decathlon, aber zum radeln schon zu dick.
Aldi hatte ich auch mal, war nichtmal zum spazierengehen oder Gartenarbeit zu gebrauchen, reine Saunajacke.
Weste geht so, bei kurzen Touuren bergauf aufmachen. Besser bergauf ausziehen. Lol

Bin mal über eine Fox Jacke gestolpert, Empfehlung eines jungen Verkäufers im Radladen.
Insgesamt sehr dünn, vorne und Schultern zweilagig mit Netz innen und Windstop aussen und hinten quasi nur Funktionsstoff.
Funktioniert für mich prima, wenn Nike Netzhemd und MTB Shirt zu kalt sind, geht auch Netzhemd und dünner Fleece oder 2 Shirts...

Naja anhalten oder Regen sind verschwitzt im Herbst und Winter halt so ne Sache.
Denke ne ultimative Lösung gibts kaum. Bergauf ne Lage ausziehen ist vielleicht der beste Kompromiss, wenn die Steigung absehbar lang ist?


----------



## Tobi1991 (18. März 2019)

Ich habs vorgestern erst wieder gemerkt... Selbst mit einer hinten durchlässiger Softshell fahre ich nicht so gut wie mit der Endura Regenjacke. Die ist mir irgendwie am angenehmsten als Gesamtpaket. Drunter ein Netzshirt + Funktionsshirt hat mir für den ganzen Winter eigentlich für alles getaugt. Der Knackpunkt war bei mir wirklich mithilfe des Netzshirts den Schweiß von der Haut weg zu bekommen...


----------



## Logic (20. März 2019)

Hi, hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den Netzunterhemden bei Rucksack-Verwendung?
Bei Brynje gibt es jetzt extra welche mit "Schulter-Pads" (bzw. ohne Netz auf den Schultern).

Ich trage sowohl beim biken als auch beim Skifahren einen Rucksack. Wenn die Netzunterhemden da drücken oder stark scheuern, brauch ich keins kaufen


----------



## Tobi1991 (20. März 2019)

Ich hab immer nen Rucksack (5kg) an und trage das standart Netzunterhemd von Brynje.... Nie was negativ aufgefallen


----------



## scratch_a (20. März 2019)

Fahre auch immer mit Evoc-Rucksack und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Netzunterhemd von Brynje....war aber auch noch nicht länger als 4h damit unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emerald287 (21. März 2019)

@Logic Ich war jetzt zweimal mit Rucksack unterwegs, leider nur kürzere Touren, weil mein Knie ein bisschen zickt. AUf zweimal 22km mit Rucksack inkl. 2l Blase Wasser, hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich etwas negatives dazu zu sagen. Andere reagieren da vielleicht sensibler und bei 50 bis 70km und mehr Trails statt Tour, sieht es vielleicht auch anders aus.

Allerdings würde ich es einfach ausprobieren. Und bei 7€ Unterschied würde ich einfach eins ohne und eins mit bestellen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Logic (21. März 2019)

Danke für eure Erfahrungen. Dann werd ich mal schauen, welche ich bestelle


----------

